# Naruto Forums Artist's Lounge!



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*
Special Members:*
*Kairi *(Goddess Of The Artist's Lounge!) - (Experienced Artist)
*Red Sands *(Owner Of Red's Request Shop)
*Rellie *(Owner Of ShinoxTenTen FC) - (Senior Artist)​ 
*Fellow Artist's:*
*Allegro *(Senior Artist)
*Sahil *(Senior Artist)
*bahferretboy *(Senior Artist)
*Celious *(Senior Anime Artist)
*ViralCosmos *(Senior Artist)
*BloodyButterfly *(Senior Artist)
*Hand Banana* (Lineart Artist)
*JamJamStyle *(Experienced Anime Artist)
*Musou-Enrai *(Experienced Artist)
*Sunabozu *(Experienced Artist)
*Heinii *(Experienced Artist)
*Hime *(Experienced Artist)
*Slinkymilinky *(Experienced Artist)
*Kenneth *(Rendering Expert)
*Hisagi *(Rendering Expert & Experienced Artist)
*EkibyoGami *(The Great Ero-Artist)
*Res Novae *(Experienced Artist)
*Billville *(Experienced Artist)
*Tsukiyo *(Experienced Artist)
*Helonzyz *(Experienced Artist)
*Nadia *(Experienced Artist)
*Sapphireninja *(Anime Sketch Artist)
*Sima *(Anime Sketch Artist)
*Riku *(Anime Sketch Artist)
*Shibo-Uirusu *(Anime Sketch Artist)
*Agovernment *(Anime Sketch Artist)
*Rollerkingdom *(Junior Artist)
*Rakiyo *(Junior Artist)
*Darkamaru13 *(Junior Artist)
*Sister Eda *(Junior Artist)

*Official Member's:*
*CaloricMoon *(Content Supplier)
*Teller1 *(Fictionist)​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 25, 2009)

*Open Discussion for Everyone​*1st July 09​


*A couple of days ago I was asked a question about a 'Naruto Manga Colors" archive. To make manga artists' work easy to reach and live longer. It's a very interesting idea but hard to pull off.

Do you think it's a worth it to put all colors (panels and covers) in an archive. Like making a thread, and people who want their stuff added will link their work? for example, all the pictures could be shown in the first page in chronological order. 

or it's just too much trouble?  

I look forward to hear suggestions and ideas* 

*~Eru*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 25, 2009)

Reserved for future use.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 25, 2009)

_*
Here Are Our And Our Partners Tutorials*,



*Cell Shading With Mouse In SAI, by e-Nat*
*Basic Manga Coloring Tutorial, by Cap. Bassam*
*How To Make Funny Comic Strips Tutorial, by Cap. Bassam*
*Coloring Anime Style Eyes Tutorial, by getty*
*Anime Shading Hair **Turotial ,  by ramy*
*Cell Shading Tutorial , by akemi-shuu*
*Digital Art Tutorial , by spiritwolf77*
*Anime Style Mouse Coloring Tutorial , by Fortunewolf*
*Okami Tag Tutorial , by xerolavi*


*Here Are Some Cool Video Tutorials*,



*SAI, Comic Studio & Open Canvas Video Tutorials Submitted By e-Nat*


*Recommended Fan Fictions. By Our Members*



*The Chronicles of the Rokudaime: The Beginning by Teller1
*
*The Night Konoha Stood Still by Teller1*

_​


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Thank You For Supporting **The NF Artist's Lounge! **Mider T Sama. ^^*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Lolz*

*It Seems Birds Also Fantasize About Raping Sasuke. *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 25, 2009)

(if possible) Credits people . 
Ladygt is awesome she should be mentioned 

Though great one HB... Lolz at silly sauce


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

e-nat said:


> (if possible) Credits people .
> Ladygt is awesome she should be mentioned
> 
> Though great one HB... Lolz at silly sauce



Hmmm. I Shall Add Rule About Credits.
He Is Not Silly He Is Poor Sauce.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 25, 2009)

Nonsense... he is the only comic relief the manga has left. with all the drama happening, whenever sasuke shows up, all we can do is ...


Will be going to sleep now, it's too late ^^.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

Lolz. Nice One 


e-nat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool thread, i'll upload some later, i have very good amount of that pictures.....


----------



## celious (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehe this one is really cool ^^ It makes me laugh a lot !! Good job


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Lolz*

*Gaara Sama Thats Much Better.*

​


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Rules Are Updated Please Read Them Carefully.*


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2009)

I read them, what is wrong with these picture?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2009)

I love you Cap. Bassam.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Lolz*

*Now Thats What I am Talking About.

So Do You Wanna Join Kenneth?*


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes sir, I'd like to join.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Welcome*



Kenneth said:


> Yes sir, I'd like to join.


 I See From Now On You Work For Me & The Republic.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2009)

Question: I have made a few signatures before that could be posted in here as well. Do I need to to credit the person that colored it/created the fanart and am I allowed to post those sigs here?

Example: my profile pic.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

You Are Allowed To Submit Pairing Fan Arts.
Are Your Signatures About Pairing? Like Narusaku, SakuHina etc


You Can Request Critiques, Tips & Tutorials From Us. 

Do You Want Our Critiques Or Suggestions About Those Sig?


Please Make Sure You Credit The Artist Whose Work You Are Submitting Here.
This Rule Does Not Apply To Signatures!


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright, I'll upload them all tonight and share them with you. 
'Till then, good sir, thanks for the info


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I Have Added You As An Artist If Other Artists Ask For Critique Or Tips For There Work You Are Suppose To Help Them. Thats The Official Artists Job Here. 

Good Luck.
*


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey captain, you made a cool thread!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2009)

Look at his size.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2009)

reported post


----------



## Rollerkingdom (Jun 25, 2009)

how do  join it?!!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone Who Is Able To Rewrite The Entire Manga Page In To A Comedy Page Can Join As A Supplier.
Wanna Join Us As An Artist Submit Any Of Your Work That Was Done By Only You. To Any Of Our Senior Artist.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

I recommend Jeanne if she ever gets in here to enter!


Joke kinda not funny after today...


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe I should delete that one....

because of well....you know...

Will restore after this whole thing blows over, 'K?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sorry About That Joke.*



Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend Jeanne if she ever gets in here to enter! Joke kinda not funny after today...


  *No Problem Mider T Sama. You Have A Point. I Just  Confirmed MJ Has Really Pasted Way. 

Sensei You Are Allowed To Delete That Post. And No Need To Restore It Again. 



*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 25, 2009)

*A Final Tribute To Michael Jackson.*

[divshare]myId=7756126-888[/divshare]
Make sure divshare is not blocked.​


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 26, 2009)

Smooth criminal


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal Is Also A Nice Song.*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Lolz. 56 PMs And All Of Them Wanna Know.*

*What Edit Manager You Were Using For The Comics *
*& *
*How Can I Submit My Work.*
​ Well I Am Using Photoshop CS4. But Its Not Necessary That You Use Only Photoshop. You Can Also Make Funny Comic Strips Using MSPaint.

*Here Is A Little Tutorial About It.* 
1: Please Download & Install Anime Ace 2.0 BB Font by Blambot From Here
2: Open The Comic Page Or Strip On MS Paint. (Microsoft Paint) 

3: Choose Eraser Tool And Start Erasing The Text In Side The Balloons.

4: Now Choose The Text Tool & Select The Font You Just Installed And Start Typing.

5: After You Are Done Editing Save It On You PC.


* How Do I Upload It?*
1: Open You Internet Browser And Go To 
2: There Click Browse And Select The File You Just Saved Press Open Then Click Upload.

 3: After Its Uploaded Copy The Direct Link for Layouts.

 4: Post The Direct Link for Layouts Here On This Thread.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jun 26, 2009)

thank you for that bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*How Do I Request Critiques, Tips & Tutorials?*

*How To Get Critiques, Tips & Tutorials! From Us.*
Here Is an Easy Example About Requesting.



> *Name: *Cap. Bassam*
> My Work: *A Sleeping Beauty "Tsunade"*
> Time Taken: *2 Weeks*
> Softwares & Hardwares Used: *Adobe Photoshop CS4 & Illustrator*
> ...


*

 The Artist Who Are Requesting Make Sure Your Signature Is Turned Off.
*Requesting Critiques, Is Free But Make Sure You Properly Credit Us For The Tutorials.*
 *


----------



## allegro (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *What Edit Manager You Were Using For The Comics *
> *& *
> *How Can I Submit My Work.*
> ​ Well I Am Using Photoshop CS4. But Its Not Necessary That You Use Only Photoshop. You Can Also Make Funny Comic Strips Using MSPaint.
> ...



OMG you make it awesome detail,Bassam.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Thank You, Allegro San*
That Way Newbies Can Understand Easier.


----------



## celious (Jun 26, 2009)

*And now ?*



Here is one of my latest work I made after the first chapters with Naruto in sage mode appeared ^^ This was my version of what would happen after Naruto defeated Pain. Well I think I wasn't that wrong especially concerning the Narusaku hug  
Well I haven't updated here so now here it is  ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Wow.*

*NaruSaku. Yeah! I Dint Know You Were A Fan Of This Paring. 
Nice One Celious. 
*


----------



## celious (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *NaruSaku. Yeah! I Dint Know You Were A Fan Of This Paring.
> Nice One Celious.
> *



Hehe yeah I am ^^ Thank you. I'm really happy that you like this one. 
I'm preparing something something funnier. It will be a little comic. But it will propably take a little while before I could update it. I just started to sketch it this morning


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Really?
*Lolz, I Will Wait No Problem.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome thread. I approve.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

*Requesting critique*

A few sigs I made a while ago, requesting critique plox.

*Name: *Kenneth*
My Work: *"Freedom"*
 Time Taken: Around 3 hours**
Softwares & Hardwares Used: *Adobe Photoshop CS3*
Type Of Work: Rendering, manipulating backgrounds, blending ** 
Requesting: *Critiques
*
Name: *Kenneth*
My Work: "*Into the sun I disappear"*
 Time Taken: Around 7 hours**
Softwares & Hardwares Used: *Adobe Photoshop CS3*
Type Of Work: *Practicing with effects, lens flare, lighting, blending options and various other options* 
Requesting: *Critiques, how to improve it, tuts


*Spoiler*: _Random lulz_ 



This is one for the lulz, made it a long time ago and it got me 40K rep in like two weeks. A little contribution to this thread FTW.


Don't take it. I'll neg whoever takes and uses it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*First Request. Yes*



Lord Bishop said:


> Awesome thread. I approve.


*Thank You,* For Supporting Lord Bishop.



Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Wow*. 40K For That One Lolz.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Thank You,* For Supporting Lord Bishop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit Cap, I love the way you post critique, looks really organized. It's very neat and well-presented! 
Care to PM me the template/images used for it?

I agree on the first one, I overdid it with the opacity and blending. I was such a noob back then, haha. Thanks.

Second one: will do! I'll be very careful though. Would you like to see the stock that I have used for the first one, Cap. Bassam? Thanks, I love your critique.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*You Are Welcome Kenneth, *
Sure I Would Love To See The Stock. PM It To Me When You Are Free.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 26, 2009)

Holy shiz, that looks awesome!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank You, Lord Bishop. You Know Have To Make Good Impression. Lolx


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Thank You, Lord Bishop. You Know Have To Make Good Impression. Lolx



You've pulled that off nicely, CB.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Glad To Know That. *

Have Fun:


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Glad To Know That. *
> 
> Have Fun:


Oh God that's fucking hot. 

Both panels of Naruto are hot. 

And I like the small edit on the card as well


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Glad To Know That. *
> 
> Have Fun:



Fekkin' hilarious. Sig worthy!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 26, 2009)

Sheesh, you guys Signature art are all creative all within itself. E-nats' is very well crafted....Even the sparkles around his name


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

Bishop said:


> Sheesh, you guys Signature art are all creative all within itself. E-nats' is very well crafted....Even the sparkles around his name



*Thats Right!*
sparkles around his name > You mean around her name.
*
Here Is An Another Fun Comic.*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*nice comic  its funny*

* the artwork is so kishimoto like  veeeeery good 

the story made me LOL XD

is there a colored version >.>
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Glad You Liked It. Velvet Chan*
No There Is No Color Version.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*aww i hope someone colors it  its really funny  *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Lets Hope If Someone Is Able To Color It. *

Here Is Another One:


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 26, 2009)

special training





and the most epic fight 





by Hari and tubeyo, DA links in pics ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Lolz.* That One Is Going To My Fav List Sensei.

More Comic Strips:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*awww i loved the hinata one pek so cute*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*So You Also Like Hinata?*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*im a hinata and ino fangirl  *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

I See, *Lolz* So Only One You Hate Is Sakura?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*no not hate ^^ more like i dont like her*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Its Same. You Hate Her Lolz.*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*poor gaara *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Song OfThe Day,*

[divshare]myId=7764204-17c[/divshare]
Make sure divshare is not blocked.​


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Itachi & Kasame. Lulz*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Join aring I. Cap Bas recruited me to his artist corners


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Join aring I. Cap Bas recruited me to his artist corners


*Welcome Kairi-chan   Have Fun and hope you like it here 

P.S : >.> the coffee machine doesnt work /jk <3/
*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Ty Angel <333
lol coffee. cappuccino plz 

atm i'm coloring this Sasuke lineart (:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Ty Angel <333
> lol coffee. cappuccino plz
> 
> atm i'm coloring this Sasuke lineart (:



*<3

cant wait to see it 
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Lolz*



Kairi said:


> Ty Angel <333
> lol coffee. cappuccino plz
> 
> atm i'm coloring this Sasuke lineart (:



No Cappuccino, Only Black American Coffee With No Sugar.

Can't Wait To See It. 

Check Out The First Page. Kairi Chan


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *<3
> 
> cant wait to see it
> *



awll angel <33


Cap. Bassam said:


> No Cappuccino, Only Black American Coffee With No Sugar.
> 
> Can't Wait To See It.
> 
> Check Out The First Page. Kairi Chan



Eww, I don't want any then.

Wooh, i'm thought of as an experienced Artist. Thats somethin right there, I thought I would be something really low.




I don't know which is better. The shading on the first is fail, imo.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*omg both are great 

teach me 
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Kairi Chan Did You Use Photoshop?*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*Kairi-chan you use a tablet ? *


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *omg both are great
> 
> teach me
> *



Awll thanks
But I'm not good 


Cap. Bassam said:


> *Kairi Chan Did You Use Photoshop?*



Yes, CS3 Extended to be exact.


Velvet said:


> *Kairi-chan you use a tablet ? *



Nope, I don't have one.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Awll thanks
> But I'm not good



*pretty plz  im not good with shading*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Oh Dear, Both Of You Are Not Good With Shading. But No Problem I Am Here. Lolz*


*Shading & Lighting Tutorial:* 
*Shading & Coloring Hairs Tutorial:* 
*Coloring Eyes Tutorial:* Here
*Here Are 3 Tutorials For You Guys I Suggest You Start Practicing Them.*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*thank you *


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Cap. I know i'm no good with shading, i'm horrid actually. I'm make sure to use the tut (:

I'm not either 

I just use the burn tool. I go over the whole thing once with (about) a 200px soft brush, then go over it again while turning down the burn tools exposure to about 20% in Mildtones, I'll do it again while the burn tool is on Highlights and then Shadows. I'm not that good


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

* i dont even do that *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Can I Have The Lines Kairi Chan?*
I Will See If I Can Make A Basic Coloring Tutorial For You.

* I Will Teach You Guys How To Color Like This.*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*every tryed amaretti`s tutorials  ? *


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * i dont even do that *






Cap. Bassam said:


> *Can I Have The Lines Kairi Chan?*
> I Will See If I Can Make A Basic Coloring Tutorial For You.
> 
> * I Will Teach You Guys How To Color Like This.*



What exactly do you mean by Lines? :I


Velvet said:


> *every tryed amaretti`s tutorials  ? *



Oh yes. I tried, but I didn't understand a word she said in there


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Line Art. Kairi Chan!*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Oh yes. I tried, but I didn't understand a word she said in there



*i love her tut`s  they help me so much pek*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Line Art. Kairi Chan!*



Pfft I knew that ! 
Sasuke Movie Lineart by tayness (:


Velvet said:


> *i love her tut`s  they help me so much pek*



Not me. I don't understand what she was saying. 
I mean, good tut and all, but it makes no sense to me. I go step by step and it always seems like she misses a step


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Not me. I don't understand what she was saying.
> I mean, good tut and all, but it makes no sense to me. I go step by step and it always seems like she misses a step



*i dont follow all the steps  i mostly do it with my own style*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

Great I Will See What Can I Do.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

I normally follow the steps until I get used to it, then I modify it to my style.

Alright Cap.


*Spoiler*: _Prolly my best coloring_ 




this week's thread



I actually like this one


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

This One Sure Looks Good.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*i like that one Kairi  Hinata *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

Kairi said:


> I normally follow the steps until I get used to it, then I modify it to my style.
> 
> Alright Cap.
> 
> ...



Colors are sooooo cute. they're vibrant, I really like them


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*and the blush is making her so cute  *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Basic Manga Coloring Tutorial, by Cap. Bassam*






*Spoiler*: _CG-Hair Coloring_ 



Coming Soon


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

^I'll be able to understand.


Cap. Bassam said:


> This One Sure Looks Good.



Thank you (:


Velvet said:


> *i like that one Kairi  Hinata *



I love Hinata and that Lineart <3


e-nat said:


> Colors are sooooo cute. they're vibrant, I really like them



Awll thanks e 
I really like this one 


Velvet said:


> *and the blush is making her so cute  *



The blush was hard to do, but I managed :>


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> I love Hinata and that Lineart <3



*i love hinata *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Ok Then Give Me A Day. Lolz*
Time For Me To Get Some Rest. Tifa Chan I Leave You In Charge.

Enjoy, Good Night


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2009)

That Hinata came out great


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Time For Me To Get Some Rest. Tifa Chan I Leave You In Charge.



*yes sir O.O*


----------



## Temp_Position (Jun 27, 2009)

Kairi said:


> awll angel <33
> 
> 
> Eww, I don't want any then.
> ...





Cap. Bassam said:


> *Oh Dear, Both Of You Are Not Good With Shading. But No Problem I Am Here. Lolz*
> 
> 
> *Shading & Lighting Tutorial:*
> ...



Lurking here.... I see lots of good stuff.

Wow, Kairi, they both look really nice! I think the shading is in the right place. I like the 2nd one better because the colors blend well. 

I used to use the dodge and burn tool....not any more, but its good for practicing shading, otherwise, if applied too much it makes the colors look dirty-ish and saturated. What I would do instead is click on the base color and choose a darker color from there, mostly near the gray area on the left hand side (photoshop!). Its a major difference. 

Nice tut's bassam! I remember checking that one out. I never really tried it, but im tempted to see what i get. I really like the soft shading going on there. Ill try doing a piece. 

Cant wait for the tut Bassam!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

Gonna share a big secret  

V
V
V

Here are some fun video tutorials ....first two are easy, third and fourth need a bit more understanding. 
programs > SAI first 2, comic studio 3rd, open canvas 4th...me thinks 

As long as you get past some silly music (which I like ), it's all fine. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zli9aOciINc[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6wRdObM8pc[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y5Bp9s6L-o[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4gidt-YWxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*thnx for sharing nat-chan pek*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

No problem Tifa-chan (can I call you that?  )
I'm gonna add more stuff later, much later


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> No problem Tifa-chan (can I call you that?  )
> I'm gonna add more stuff later, much later



*yes you can call me that pek

also >.> can you make my post second on the first page so i can add all the tuts and awesome vids pek

i hope Bas wont mind 
*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think I can...
I'll try and see if it works.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> I don't think I can...
> I'll try and see if it works.



*if it doesnt its ok 

i just wanna have the links to the tuts and vids there so people wont have to go pages back to find them :3
*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

I guess we'll have to ask Bassam later because I can't move posts in the same threads. 
I can move them to other threads, but that's not the case.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*ok nat-chan pek no worry about it*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i love hinata *



Omg me too 


Cap. Bassam said:


> *Ok Then Give Me A Day. Lolz*
> Time For Me To Get Some Rest. Tifa Chan I Leave You In Charge.
> 
> Enjoy, Good Night



Alright.

And lolz that comic.


Hand Banana said:


> That Hinata came out great



Thank you much (:


Temp_Position said:


> Lurking here.... I see lots of good stuff.
> 
> Wow, Kairi, they both look really nice! I think the shading is in the right place. I like the 2nd one better because the colors blend well.
> 
> ...




I'll try, but I need a tut and I nee it to be step by step, otherwise I can't understand. I'm a major visual learner 


e-nat said:


> Gonna share a big secret
> 
> V
> V
> ...



Holy shizznats 
I wanna come up with a nickname for you...May I call you Eru?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Omg me too



*Hina and Ino pek or just InoHina *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

@ Kairi, Okeez


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*nat-chan  you got msn ?*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

yup but I rarely go there 
I'm more frequent on forums


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*can i have it  *


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

May I has too? Its ok if you don't want to give it to me :x


Velvet said:


> *Hina and Ino pek or just InoHina *



I prefer SakuIno 

I rather like this set. I like for my sigs to have a flashyness but a simplistic feel to them.


e-nat said:


> @ Kairi, Okeez




Tis why I'm calling you Eru, you remind me of her


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

don't know who she is but she looks cute ....awesome

I prefer SakuHina 


another cute pairing (or maybe it's just the artist who's awesome >mausmouse)




or this 




Naaaa, it's definitely the artist


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*HinaIno pek + TemaIno + TenIno + TenHina + InoSaku* *+ KonanIno + KonanHina *


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2009)

It suddenly got odd in here with all the Japanese honorifics


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

^Japanese Honorifics are awesome, learn to japanese :ho


e-nat said:


> don't know who she is but she looks cute ....awesome
> 
> *I prefer SakuHina*




*Spoiler*: _YESPLZ_ 










Old set that I shared with Sayuri, I'm gonna have to wear it again 
SakuHina is just...


Velvet said:


> *HinaIno pek + TemaIno + TenIno + TenHina + InoSaku* *+ KonanIno + KonanHina *



YESPLZ. YES.PLZ.

Guys, Don't have me ramble about SakuHina and TenHina


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*ok kairi *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Woah, *What Are You Girls Up To??????


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

They seduced me into posting yuri


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*lieeees lieeeeeeees   you love yureh kairi-chan*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

lol at comic Kairi, silly Roy.....

oops


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Lolz,* I Just Finished Second Part Of The Tutorial.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*awesome Bas  pek*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

I Am Uploading It Now.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*cant wait to see it  pek i hope it helps me*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

Asura Cryin? Episode 12 sub

Nat Sensei, See If You Can Add Any Thing Else To It


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*awesome Bas  i`ll try it next time im doing a draw*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Thank You, Tifa Chan*
Did You 12 Hours Ago This Thread Was Viewed 345 Times Now Its About To Hit 1000.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*Bas i have an idea  gona message you on msn*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *lieeees lieeeeeeees   you love yureh kairi-chan*



That i do, but you brought it up 


e-nat said:


> lol at comic Kairi, silly Roy.....
> 
> oops




You gotta love FMA comics 


Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz,* I Just Finished Second Part Of The Tutorial.





Cap. Bassam said:


> Link removed
> 
> Nat Sensei, See If You Can Add Any Thing Else To It



Oh I sees. It is good, i'ma try it later (:


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

hum nice one, I never knew you did skin tones with Gaussian blur... Guess it works on some levels...

I'm a bit lazy at the moment, lol....I'll leave the awesome tut to you...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> That i do, but you brought it up



**gives a cookie* *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

e-nat said:


> hum nice one, I never knew you did skin tones with Gaussian blur... Guess it works on some levels...
> 
> I'm a bit lazy at the moment, lol....I'll leave the awesome tut to you...



The Original Core Shading Does Not Involve Gaussian blur. Gaussian blur Is Only Used On CG-Core Shading.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

oooh...I see


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> **gives a cookie* *



Awll 


Cap. Bassam said:


> The Original Core Shading Does Not Involve Gaussian blur. Gaussian blur Is Only Used On CG-Core Shading.



May I ask the difference between Core && CG shading?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

if I merge posts, the original poster (Mider T) loses his ^^
I'll go ask how it's done without changing much


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

Core Shading:
*kobeismvp24*

CG-Core Shading:
*kobeismvp24*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

I will make a special banner About mider t sama supporting this thread.

By the Way, 1000 Views


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

merged posts....see if you can edit


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*you did it the other way around *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

I messed everything up...I merged them 2 ways to get you in the first page
but I lost posts instead.

I asked help anyway...To see how it's done


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*its ok nat-chan  no worry about it*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

Its No Big Deal Sensei ^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*yeah  no worry about it*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

gonna try something for a sec
I'll have to move the thread for a short amount of time. 
It'll be back to normal soon.


Edit: tadaaaaaaa...
we should be eternally grateful to Esponer, thank you !


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2009)

Using Amaretti's coloring guide I was able to do the basics with coloring.


Now comes the shading.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*whole 3 posts for me  thank youu*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

no problem, I learned how to move ownership of posts 
we can also have a post place for temp if she wants .


looks cool HB, can't wait to see the final image


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*thank you nat-chan pek*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Using Amaretti's coloring guide I was able to do the basics with coloring.
> 
> 
> Now comes the shading.



Oh thats cool.
I wish to be able to understand her tut, but *sigh*, I can't.


Awll, Eru is learning new things. She's a big kid now


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Awll, Eru is learning new things. She's a big kid now





Sankyuuuuu


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*yay for Eru  if i didnt forgot  how to work with VB i would help  but that was loooong time ago*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Sankyuuuuu







Velvet said:


> *yay for Eru  if i didnt forgot  how to work with VB i would help  but that was loooong time ago*



AH HA !
YOUR CALLING HER ERU TOO.
All according to plan


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

It's not that hard, it needs a bit of practice...
Thanks Tifa-chan!


Lol, love the present ....ItaSasu....


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> It's not that hard, it needs a bit of practive...
> Thanks Tifa-chan!



*^//^


kairi-chan  the present was so cute

and omg someone post more shika pics plzzz 
*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

ItaSasu, yesplz 
/weird

I don't has any Shika pics atm :/


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*awww Itachi *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

ah the drama....it's sad how the Gods of the Naruverse were made fun of.....
tsk tsk


moar plz


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*poor kisame  he doesnt have make up on*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol Makeup


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*lol  cuteee*

*i`ll save you gaaraaa  *runs after**


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Thats a weird burger 



okdone


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*i like this one *


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2009)

*Sasuke vs Itachi by *Kuroi-Tsuki*

This one is finny. But long.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

I remember that. A member that name of _Nightmare_ made a GIF out of it a while ago


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

>>> Bassam kissing The Floor >>>>
Oh My Sweat Little Thread You Came Back From The Refinery.
tell me did nat sensei hurt you anywhere???


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*awww Bas *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

no....We had to make a few changes but I didn't know how...A friend of mine told me to move the thread so he can fix it. Be grateful 
I told you it would be back in a minute or two....


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*My Million Thanks To Your Friend, And I Am Really Really Grateful For Your Help & Support Sensei.*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

This wouldn't be the artist lounge without Eru here
Well
It would
But you all get my point 

Oh yeah guys
I made my first tag a few days ago (:


Its my first, so don't be too harsh <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Second Request*



Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I Get Your Point, But Don't You Think Eru Is Wired Nickname.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 27, 2009)

As long as it's not ero, I'm happy 

Like the tag, looks so cute pek


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Get Your Point, But Don't You Think Eru Is Wired Nickname.



Oh I sees. I'll try to pull up the contrast, but I didn't want to darken it cause it would have look weird. && Thats a cool tag thing you just made 

No. Her name started with a E, but I didn't want to call her E since I know some others do, and I didn't wanna call her Nat since others also do, so I took the E and added the Ru, due to the fact that my old name was Yachiru and I tend to just take the ru and add it to other members nicknames (: (like I call the member txsfld, _stxy*ru*_, etc, etc :3)


e-nat said:


> As long as it's not ero, I'm happy
> 
> Like the tag, looks so cute pek



I would never call you Ero 

Some people was shocked to see this and my other one was my first, they said it is surprisingly good for my first


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Welcome To NF Artist's Lounge! Sylvia San.*



Temp_Position said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*How On Earth I Missed Reading This Message?* Bad Bassam Very Bad.

This Is My First Time Hearing That A Co-Owner Is Lurking In Her Own Thread. Well I Started A Good Thread So The Stuff Will Also Be Good.
*
I Can't Wait To See Your Piece **Sylvia San. 
*Lolz Every One Wanna Know About My Forbidden Core Shading Techniques. *
*I Will See If I Can Finish The Tutorial Soon. Its Really Lot Of Work I Deserve A Nice Reward For It. Lolz*

And 

Kairi Chan,* Try Playing With The Image > Adjustments > Vibrance Option As Well.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2009)

e-nat said:


> As long as it's not ero, I'm happy



 come onssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 28, 2009)

No .... You can be ero.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Peeping.*

*There Are No Ero People In My Staff Sensei. We All Are Straight & Innocent  :ho*
HB Sempei Could You Edit Your Avatar & Make It Pure-G Instead Of Zero-G.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*shikamaru pek *saves**


----------



## celious (Jun 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *There Are No Ero People In My Staff Sensei. We All Are Straight & Innocent  :ho*
> HB Sempei Could You Edit Your Avatar & Make It Pure-G Instead Of Zero-G.




Hehe this one is so funny . I love Shikamaru at the end.  All the girls are after him hehe!! Great !! thank you for sharing


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*You Are Welcome Celious.*
Here Is Another Funny One: Fuian Jutsu I Seal Tifa Chan In This Thread.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*wah  what ? im sealed ? !*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lolz*

*Now I Can See You All I Want,  
*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

**goes ghost mode* okay  *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*What,* Not Fair.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*what not fair *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*You,* Going In To Ghost Mode.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*but you sealed me here 

also got any hair tutorials 
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

Dint You Say There Was a Storm At Your Side! I Sealed You Here For Your Protection,
I Got Hundreds Hair Tutorials. These 2 Are Good Ones.

he throws enormous objects like normal people do baseballs
he throws enormous objects like normal people do baseballs


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*thnx Bassu ;3*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *There Are No Ero People In My Staff Sensei. We All Are Straight & Innocent  :ho*
> HB Sempei Could You Edit Your Avatar & Make It Pure-G Instead Of Zero-G.



First and only important law of the lounge mod. 

"Thou shall not offend the sauce, talk about the sauce or demand that his delusional majesty be changed..."

That is all, thank you ...
go on with your business


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2009)

Eru - 1
Cap - 0

Will Cap come with a good comeback? Will Eru come up with a smarter comeback? I don't know either, so stay tuned and find out on the next *Mod Vs. Member*!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*good one kairi-chan  evil itachi is evil *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 28, 2009)

lol @ Comic and everyone asks why Sauce is so delusional.
he has sever brain damage from head pokes.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2009)

pfft, you guys speak like Itachi is a evil person. He is not


----------



## celious (Jun 28, 2009)

Kairi said:


> pfft, you guys speak like Itachi is a evil person. He is not



Hehe this one was great. I especially like the final panel with Orochimaru's eye.  And the comment at the end makes me laugh a lot . Great job !!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*What????*



Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Whats Going On Here,* I Am Not Gonna Battle Nat Sensei, 

It Would Be Like *Mod* Vs.* The Great Banana Republic*.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2009)

No contest


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 28, 2009)

Bassam ..er no....... that's an offense to Sauske to be seen like that 

Mider T, interesting what do you have in mind?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*omg sasuke`s booty *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *omg sasuke`s booty *



 *Tifa Chan,* It Is Suppose To Be An Offensive Pic. So Stop Staring At His Booty.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

> *Tifa Chan,* It Is Suppose To Be An Offensive Pic. So Stop Staring At His Booty.



*but its so shiny *.**


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 28, 2009)

lol Sasuke's booty :rofl 
you have no idea how funny it sounds


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*I Have Been Defeated By My Own Post,* 

*Girls, That Like Booty* Eh


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *I Have Been Defeated By My Own Post,*
> 
> *Girls, That Like Booty* Eh



He was um... agreeing with you bro.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Tobi*

*How Many Of You Guys Like Tobi?*
​


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2009)

Tobi is adorkable in that 

k guys, i just finished my poft entry. what think?:


I was at Ju-Town earlier and we stopped by the statues :x


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lolz,*

 Apples I Want One,

 Was That Government Property?


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2009)

Why yes, yes it is government property :ho

I'm a noob photographer with a measily Digital Camera but I try hard


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Congratulation,* Kairi Chan. You Just Got Promoted,
Check Out The First Page For More Info.


----------



## celious (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *I Have Been Defeated By My Own Post,*
> 
> *Girls, That Like Booty* Eh



Awww this one is just so cute. And Sasuke is so hot in the jonin outfit 
But the last panel is the best one. I hope Naruto will become Hokage but how could he not be ?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

Every One Wanted To See Naruto Becoming Hokage, But Damn That Danzo. 
Celious You Also Think Sasuke Is Hot?


----------



## celious (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Every One Wanted To See Naruto Becoming Hokage, But Damn That Danzo.
> Celious You Also Think Sasuke Is Hot?



I prefer Naruto but I can't deny that he is . I'm only a girl you know


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Lolz, *I Feel Sorry For Naruto Even In The Real World He Gets Ignored Because Of Sasuke.


----------



## celious (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz, *I Feel Sorry For Naruto Even In The Real World He Gets Ignored Because Of Sasuke.



Don't worry. If you take a look at my gallery on DA , you can see that I drew Naruto more than Sasuke. I always fall in love with blue eyes . Naruto is still my favourite


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

That's lovely. I approve muchly, Kairi.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Lolz,* Celious Now That You Mentioned About Naruto's Blue Eyes, Have You Seen How Have They Drawn Them In Shippuuden Movie 2? 



I Have Been Trying To Copy This Style For Weeks Now, Still No Luck.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> (



 That's *disturbing.*

It looks very reminiscent of the artwork from Dreamworks' _'Prince of Egypt.'_

​


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Lolz, *But I Think Its Too Damn Awesome, Just Look At The Colors. MMMMMMMM


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz, *But I Think Its Too Damn Awesome, Just Look At The Colors. MMMMMMMM



It's above Studio Pierrot's usual standard, certainly.

That's _Elfen Lied _quality anime artwork.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Thats Why I Love This Style,* Have To Copy It By Any Means Necessary.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Thats Why I Love This Style,* Have To Copy It By Any Means Necessary.



Agreed, the colouring around the iris is very beautiful.

Lets just hope the animating itself is up to scratch, eh?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hope So,* Hmmm, Did You Heard Rumors About Movie 3 Animation Is Going To Be Of Hollywoods Standard?


----------



## celious (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz,* Celious Now That You Mentioned About Naruto's Blue Eyes, Have You Seen How Have They Drawn Them In Shippuuden Movie 2?
> 
> 
> 
> I Have Been Trying To Copy This Style For Weeks Now, Still No Luck.



Yeah I saw it and I almost fainted  No I'm kidding but I liked this moment very much. 
The animation of this second movie was totally awesome.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Lolz,* You almost fainted. For Me I Downloaded HD Quality Of The Movie And Kept Watching This Scene Like 500 Times. 

Anyway *Celious* I Would Like You To Meet Lord Bishop "Tim" He Will BeWorking Here As An Assistant. To Me & Tifa Chan.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Hope So,* Hmmm, Did You Heard Rumors About Movie 3 Animation Is Going To Be Of Hollywoods Standard?



Fo' serious? 

Naruto, in terms of animation, has a _long_ way to go before it reaches Disney quality level.

Edit: Yo, Celious.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Fo' serious?
> 
> Naruto, in terms of animation, has a _long_ way to go before it reaches Disney quality level.



 *Really*
I Believe Movie 2 Quality Is Exactly Like Anastasia Of Disney, 
Have You Seen The Scene Where Naruto Uses Tornado Rasengan.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Really*
> I Believe Movie 2 Quality Is Exactly Like Anastasia Of Disney,
> Have You Seen The Scene Where Naruto Uses Tornado Rasengan.



True. The Shippuden Movie was a downgrade though.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Story Wise,* Yes You Can Say That.


----------



## celious (Jun 29, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Fo' serious?
> 
> Naruto, in terms of animation, has a _long_ way to go before it reaches Disney quality level.
> 
> Edit: Yo, Celious.



Hi Lord Bishop ^^ Nice to meet you


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice comic you posted there.

_'Hufflepuff.'_  I was watching the fourth Harry Potter film just the other night.



*Akatsuki Pick-Up Lines, courtesy of MSkyDragons. *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*That was The First Mature Joke On This Thread.*


Nice One, I Have Seen That One But Still Damn.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2009)

lmao !
I was changed from experienced artist to noob photographer


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Good*



Kairi said:


> lmao !
> I was changed from experienced artist to noob photographer



*Noob Rank Suits You More* 
*
Question,* For NF Artist's Lounge! Staff. 
How Many Of You Guys Like Or Do Cosplays?


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap, your a meanie 

I have never did one. I've always wanted to do one, and cosplay Michiko (from Michiko de Hatchin), but I doubt it will ever happen :<


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Lolz*

*Sure I Am Mean,* 
What Kairi Chan, Dont You Like Your Noob Rank? Want Me To Change It To Something Else?

*So You Like Cosplays, Hmmm*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2009)

I dislike my noob rank, really dislike it 

Yeah I do, though I may never do one :/


----------



## Peter (Jun 29, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> _'Hufflepuff.'_  I was watching the fourth Harry Potter film just the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> *Akatsuki Pick-Up Lines, courtesy of MSkyDragons. *



Nice.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 29, 2009)

noob is not a good word bassam, if you say about yourself it's ok..
But you can't say it to other people ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

e-nat said:


> noob is not a good word bassam, if you say about yourself it's ok..
> But you can't say it to other people ^^



 I Understand, Sensei 
As For An Apology I Will Give Her A Custom Rank.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2009)

High five everyone. I kicked a kitten up a tree.

And on other news. Time for funny picture time


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats Some Ero Work,  

Every One I Would Like You To Welcome A New Artist *Sahil,* Who Just Joined Us!

I Know Most Of You Have Seen His Work.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome Sahil !


e-nat said:


> noob is not a good word bassam, if you say about yourself it's ok..
> But you can't say it to other people ^^





Cap. Bassam said:


> I Understand, Sensei
> As For An Apology I Will Give Her A Custom Rank.



  !!!
Eru has my back  !


Hand Banana said:


> High five everyone. I kicked a kitten up a tree.
> 
> And on other news. Time for funny picture time



you meanie, kicking kittens

epic picture. i wonder what others said.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2009)

Kairi said:


> !!!
> Eru has my back  !
> 
> 
> ...



I had your back too. I just informed him on dA not so long ago

Kicking kittens is fun.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I had your back too. I just informed him on dA not so long ago
> 
> Kicking kittens is fun.



Who's Side Are You At Sempei??


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I had your back too. I just informed him on dA not so long ago
> 
> Kicking kittens is fun.



Awll, I feel so goood <33


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Who's Side Are You At Sempei??



On...

. Depends.



Who ever makes me look the best


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> On...
> 
> . Depends.
> 
> ...



 You Are Suppose To Be My Sempei!

*Damn,* Naruto X Itachi I Never Would Have Thought About It. 

*Lolz,* Nice One Kairi Chan.


----------



## Sahil (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys..
i'm Sahil from Pakistan.. i'm a new member of artist lounge.. thanx to Bassam-san.. he added me as a senior artist..  though i dont think i'm senior..

i'm happy to participate here with my other fellow artists..


wow.. lol.. thats awesome.. specialy.. kisame: i dare itachi to smile... xD


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome Sahil!

I love the SasuNaru one


----------



## Sahil (Jun 29, 2009)

thanx nat-chan.. i like ur work.. specialy ur fanarts.. and i was thinking to ask you. why dont u draw chibis?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 29, 2009)

*Latest Work,*


*What Do You Guys Think About My Latest Coloring?* 
*Time Taken :* 3 Hours
*Software Used :* Photoshop CS4
*Coloring Method :* Soft Cell Shading​


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks sahil!
Because they're too simple, I like complicated stuff 

Nice bassam, I see you're using very good colors. though I don't think there is something called soft-cell shading though. Either one or the other. It's like saying hot-cold soup. 

Anyway, I was talking with a friend of mine one MH who has a problem with shading without a tablet and he has downloaded. Instead of over explaining stuff I made a tutorial (my first evuuurr )


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*What, *Yes There Is A Method Called Soft Cell Shading . 

 I Will Have Tifa Chan Add It To Tutorial Section, Thank You For The Tutorial.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

Touche'



I showed you that tutorial once...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*A Strom Is About To Hit My Place Shortly,*



e-nat said:


> Touche'
> I showed you that tutorial once...



 I Still Thank You For It Everyday. 

I Have Been Wondering How Many Of You Guys Have Seen My First Work?

First Work Lolz.
Second Attempt.
Revolution Begin At The 3rd Attempt Special Thanks To Temp San.


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

@Cap. Bassam: good work.. only on costume. its a lil bit soft shading i guess.. and good cell shading on other areas.. only a lil suggestion.. there is black borders of lineart around colour pox.. i think its better to color them.. overall good job + fav..

@e-nat: nice tutorial... i didnt try vector coloring yet.. i will try it.. thanx


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

lolz...lot's of Sasuke memories...

What I noticed about your style change (till now) is that you subdued your color tones, no more harsh saturated colors. and the backgrounds blend smoother now, it's very cool to see how people's styles evolve. 

especially in such a short amount of time.

Sahil, Thanks, sometimes it's good to mix many styles. In the end everyone invents his own ^^


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2009)

In Sasuke's body
Anyone doing 4-koma?


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

@e-nat: did u try adobe illustrator? is it good? and easy or difficult? i checked some vector colorings with adobe illustrator on DA.. that was amazing... if i had links right now i definitely share here..


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

@ Nat Sensei You Really Have To Involve Sasuke Every Time,
That Is So True, After All The Hard Work I Invented Core Shading

@ *Mider T Sama*
4-Koma ?

 I See You Guys Stealing My Banner Mider T Sama.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

well you know....

Don't you have a favorite character?

Whoever sees this post.... Tell me who your favorite character is 


Sahil, yeah Illustrator is the father of all vectors. I usually work with it when I have to do serious stuff, like for school and projects, especially when I need to put together a poster with many images. But when I want my artistic liberty, PS and SAI are the only loves I have.

PS: Call me nat, or Eru . e-nat is my authority name .


Yo bassam, could you add "AKA Eru" after my name in the first page?
it's like "e-nat AKA Eru (Elite Artist)....)"
thank you!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2009)

Shikamaru is my favorite character

And yes, we are thieves in the peel (in appeal)


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

Shika's a very good choice, he's a true pimp 

and the best news....He's still alive!!


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

so its difficult then... i downloaded for testing.. but i open it only one time.. just see the tools.. then i thought i will try it later with some tutorial.. but never got time..

well u got that right about sasuke.. when it comes to talk about fav character..  i love to talk about itachi-san.. i wish he's alive.. aaagghhh.. i'm so angry.. why kishi let him die..


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

If you know PS, then the transition time is short. 

I love illustrator for bigger scale prints, because it's designed for posters and stuff like that. PS for image creating, editing, and InDesign for editorial and books. 

Itachi was my favorite too before he died, and before that I liked Gaara 

Anyway I have to go sleep now, Good Night ^^
Tomorrow they'll be shooting a scene from a movie in the street under my building. Movie's called "Beastly". 

I was happy when they said Hollywood movie and I thought 'yay Johnny Depp or someone awesome'...it turned out stupid Vanessa Hudgens and one of the Olsen twins ....

Goddammit


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*I Like Itachi  & I Love Konan 

* 


*Lolz,* Shikamaru A Pimp. 


*Lolz,* Mider T Sama You Dint Have To Steal It, You Could Have Just Grabbed It. 

*@ Sahil*
I Recommend You Try Adobe Illustrator CS4, Its Much Better.

*@ Nat Sensei
I Also Dont Like Vanessa Hudgens & Olsen Twins,*
I Have Updated Your Name, ^^


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

@nat-chan: and you know.. itachi become my favorite right before he died... during sasuke and itachi fight..

@Bassam: i have cs4.. but the thing is.. i dont know using the unique tools of illustrator.. even if i have the very first version.. bcoz i didnt even try yet... xD..


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sahil* You Can Find Some Really Great Tutorials Regarding Adobe Illustrator CS4, At DeviantART.

*Like This One:* Digital Art Tutorial by ~spiritwolf77

It Helped Me Alot With My *A Sleeping Beauty "Tsunade" *Project. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*helloooooooooooooooo  pek*


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

@Bassam: Thank you.. 

@ Velvet: Hi... ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *
> Lolz, Mider T Sama You Dint Have To Steal It, You Could Have Just Grabbed It. *


*

He didn't steal it. i took it and PS it.*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> He didn't steal it. i took it and PS it.



 *I Know HB Sempei,* We Were Just Having Fun. ^^


----------



## celious (Jun 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Noob Rank Suits You More*
> *
> Question,* For NF Artist's Lounge! Staff.
> How Many Of You Guys Like Or Do Cosplays?




You asked if someone did cosplay ^^ Wel then I did once but I'm not very proud of it. I cosplayed  Sakura last February 
Oh my god I feel so small ...

Oh and welcome to Sahil ^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*hmmm  nice cosplay pic

how much did you pay for the costume ?
*


----------



## celious (Jun 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *hmmm  nice cosplay pic
> 
> how much did you pay for the costume ?
> *



Hehe nothing ^^ My grandmother sew it for me


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lolz,* So There Are People In My Staff That Do Cosplays, ^^
I Knew It It Was Home Made,  Your Grand Mother Is Really Good At Sewing.


----------



## celious (Jun 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz,* So There Are People In My Staff That Do Cosplays, ^^
> I Knew It It Was Home Made,  Your Grand Mother Is Really Good At Sewing.



Hehe yeah I'm gonna say it to her. I'm sure she will be very happy to know that somebody like her work. 
It was the first time I did something like this actually and I still don't know but I planned to do a Ino cosplay next year. I didn't ask her to sew it yet


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lolz, *I Think Tifa Chan Would Love To See That. 
By The Way Which Version Of Ino Cosplay Are You Planing To Do?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*i wanna cosplay Tifa from FF7 >.>*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

Bassam wanna See You Do That. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

* too bad it`ll never happen  no costume*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*What No Fair,* Tifa Chan


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tifa looks better in FF7  and cloud pek *


----------



## celious (Jun 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz, *I Think Tifa Chan Would Love To See That.
> By The Way Which Version Of Ino Cosplay Are You Planing To Do?



I'll try to do Shippuden Ino ^^ I've to find a long blond wig ... I hope I'll find one


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Ino,*

 *A Ino Style Wig,* I Don't Think You Will Find That.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * too bad it`ll never happen  no costume*



I like where this is going.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

> I like where this is going.


*and where is this goin O:


*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueIeFqHBb7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't view youtube at work so you're just gonna have to tell me whats on the video.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*cute naruto draws :3*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

Its About Different Types Of Naruto Pairing Sempei. With A Really Really Cool Background Song.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *cute naruto draws :3*



Ok so to get this back on topic. You were saying something about doing cosplay with no clothes? I'll be your first judge.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

> Ok so to get this back on topic. You were saying something about doing cosplay with no clothes? I'll be your first judge.



* i didnt say with no cloths*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * i didnt say with no cloths*



 how to reverse this situation. Ha you just made a double negative which implies you will. Hahahahaha


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

Love your cosplay Celi-chan pek
and the costume looks great


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

Nat Sensei What Do You Think About Cosplays?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

Some people make tragedies when they wear costumes, other look very good and suite the character

I personally don't do cosplays 





other than physical differences that we won't discuss> the wig quality, pose and overall is very bad.



from what I've seen this one of the best cosplays


----------



## allegro (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Bassam and e-nat chan.I am here.

How could i join here?
Just post my newst art??


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome art Allegro, welcome to the lounge. Bassam will sign you up.

You can join by posting anything art related, from tips, pics, tutorials, videos, opinions and advice on software...or simply kick back and relax 




ps: you can call me nat or Eru. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*awwwwwwww Konan *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*A Senior Artist.*

*Hello Allegro San, *
You Are Welcome To Join Us, I Love Your Work & Cant Wait To See More Of It. 

Everyone Allegro San Joined Us As A Senior Artist  

*Welcome Her! *


----------



## allegro (Jun 30, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Awesome art Allegro, welcome to the lounge. Bassam will sign you up.
> 
> You can join by posting anything art related, from tips, pics, tutorials, videos, opinions and advice on software...or simply kick back and relax
> 
> ...



i see now.XD
Could arts here can be double in NF fanart?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

allegro said:


> i see now.XD
> Could arts here can be double in NF fanart?



*Yes,* You Can Do That You Can Post Your Arts Here And At The Fanart Section.


----------



## allegro (Jun 30, 2009)

Bassam~

To read English words is a hard job to me,but i will gan ba te to here.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lolz,*

*Its Hard, *For Me To Read English Sometime Too,


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

@ celious: nice cosplay and thanx..

@ allegro: welcome to artist lounge..


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 30, 2009)

0.0 Lol i feel like an idiot for not knowning their was an artist longue, can i join?

Check out my fan art
(the link is in my sig)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*welcome to all the new members  



P.S: the coffee machine still doesnt work '>.>
*


----------



## Sahil (Jun 30, 2009)

well.. here is my one and only fanart i ever done..  i wish i had tablet... oh well.. luffy left foot turnout a lil bit weird.. i noticed after posting on DA.. comment/critiques are welcome..



and here's my latest coloring from bleach.. my one favorite character.. Nel tu..


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lolz, Another Artist*



Rakiyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You Are Really Good At Drawing I Have Seen Your Work And I Love It. 
*Welcome To The NF Artist's Lounge! Rakiyo Kun, *


Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tifa Chan,* I Will Have My Assistant Tim Fix The Coffee Machine For You. 


Sahil said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Work Sahil,*
For The 1st One Your Lines And Coloring Lacks Some Serious Details On There Faces And Hands. 

*As For The Nel Tu,*  
I Absolutely Adore It. It Look Really Close To The Anime Version Or I Would Say It Looks Better Then The Anime. Background Is OMG & It Blends So Perfectly. You Are Very Good At Cell Shading.  How Ever I Think Her Eyes Need More Work. 

*Check Out The Tutorial About Anime Eye Coloring At The First Page.*


----------



## Kairi (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm the Goddess of the Artist Lounge, awll 
And whaddaya know? Eru is becoming a common name for you, Eru 

Here's a anime style coloring tut:  Tut
Tag tut: Tut
Tag Tut2: Tut


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

@ Rakiyo, very nice work! I really like your style, more so you draw and color tradtionally, which means you have less chance to edit...mad props

@ Tifa, we have a coffee machine? Awesome!

@ Sahil, I don't read OP but I like your picture a lot. good job on the shading. And nel-chan looks so adorable, I especially love her eyes 

@Bassam, Already acting as CEO..I like  "wanna reach the top, you gotta think big" 

@ Kairi, Goddess of the lounge! we adore you   
the cult of Eru cherishes what you do for our people (bring poor helpless souls to our altars).  

One last thing, I love berserk and this song 
Gutts & SK

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgGIhrB-RNw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

Sahil said:


> well.. here is my one and only fanart i ever done..  i wish i had tablet... oh well.



the tablet makes everything so much easier but its kinda hard to get used to >.<


----------



## celious (Jul 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *A Ino Style Wig,* I Don't Think You Will Find That.



Yeah I think it will be pretty hard to find one. Anyway a long blong wig is enough, I can do the ponytail myself 



e-nat said:


> Love your cosplay Celi-chan pek
> and the costume looks great



Thank you


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

forgive my newbiness, it's my first time doing this


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

> *Tifa Chan,* I Will Have My Assistant Tim Fix The Coffee Machine For You.


 
* i want hot coco*

*and yes Eru-chan we dooo <3*


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe when capt comes back he'll make me a artist


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*hahaha nice edit *


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you  i tried :sweat


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*i never tried to make one  i guess i cant think of anything funny*


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

im sure you could Velvet just takes a little thinking


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*awww but i cant  i not funny*


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

i may not know you but everyone is capable of funny


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*aw thnx * *imma try sometime *


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

just work at it  im sure you'll come up with some epic lulz


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

* thank joo*

*im working on a draw pek but i`ll have to install PS on laptop  got me a new laptop  i so happy *


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

thats pimp awesome  congratz


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*thank you *


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

my pleasure :ho


----------



## Sahil (Jul 1, 2009)

@Bassam: thank you bassam-san.. yeah.. i figured it out that OP coloring is not good as i want to.. actualy i messed up coloring with lineart...
about nel eyes.. i spent alot of time on eyes.. then after i tired i leave it as it is.. but now i'm thinking.. i should check my previous chibi konan coloring.. i done very good eyes there.. that work on nel too.. but its too late now... i will check tutorial.. thanx

@nat: thank you nat-chan.. 
by the way you should read/watch OP.. i just became a OP fan.. about a month i guess.. u will never regret it.. its also a very good series..

@Cloricmoon: thats funny.. xD .. good editing..


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 1, 2009)

@ *Enat*: Thanks dude, I work my butt off on those drawing (mainly the six tails kinda rushed the Kakuzu/Naruto pic as i was watching the Colbert report at the time lol)

@ *Moon*: Lmfao hobo pants?! epic

@ *Cap*: Glad you like my art work and thanks for letting me join ^^

@ *Everyone*: Does anybody know what color Susano-o is suppose to be? I've already drew the picture with Itachu but im just stuck on the coloring part


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Fellow Staff Members & My Friend,*
Yesterday Night I Was Asked To Go On A NATO Excercise In Afghanistan. I Will Be Gone For 2 Days or More Until I Come Back Nat Sensei & Tifa Chan Will Rule The Artist Lounge. ^^

Tifa Chan, Sorry About Yesterday, You Know How Army Is. ^^ 

I Hope I Will Find Internet Access In Afghanistan, ^^


----------



## Sahil (Jul 1, 2009)

@Rakyo: Susanoo - god of the Sea and Storms
so i guess it would be water/wind color..? dont know exactly...

@Bassam: Take care yourself.. Fi Aman Allah..


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 1, 2009)

@ *Sahil*: Thanks then i'll color him blue and outline him with green i think that would fit the sea storm thee


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

> Tifa Chan, Sorry About Yesterday, You Know How Army Is. ^^



* its ok....be safe*


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

oh snap dude, be safe and watch yourself 
rahil & rakiyo: thank you


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh we have new blood!

Welcome CaloricMoon, nice to meet you ^^
Hope to see more cool stuff from you, I liked the comic edit XD


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you e-nat 

matter of fact i asked you about downloads for a PS proxy or a zip manager a while back :sweat


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

oh!
sorry my memory is worse than a fish's ^^;....
Still you're new blood to the lounge


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * thank joo*
> 
> *im working on a draw pek but i`ll have to install PS on laptop  got me a new laptop  i so happy *



I wish i could afford one


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> oh!
> sorry my memory is worse than a fish's ^^;....
> Still you're new blood to the lounge



tis all good  you see alot of people everyday hard to remember


----------



## celious (Jul 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Fellow Staff Members & My Friend,*
> Yesterday Night I Was Asked To Go On A NATO Excercise In Afghanistan. I Will Be Gone For 2 Days or More Until I Come Back Nat Sensei & Tifa Chan Will Rule The Artist Lounge. ^^
> 
> Tifa Chan, Sorry About Yesterday, You Know How Army Is. ^^
> ...



Take care and be safe there


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Be safe Cap 


e-nat said:


> @ Kairi, Goddess of the lounge! we adore you
> the cult of Eru cherishes what you do for our people (bring poor helpless souls to our altars).
> 
> One last thing, I love berserk and this song
> ...



I'm glad i'm adored and thought of as a goddess 
<333 i will try to bring more poor souls


I'll try to find more stuffs :I


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Is this for traditional art or digital art as well?

Cause I don't see any of the digital artists here.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

all Naruto graphic arts welcomed
Digital, traditional or even stick figures...

though Naruto would not look nice as a stick figure


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

agreed  no justice in stick figures


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> all Naruto graphic arts welcomed
> Digital, traditional or even stick figures...
> 
> though Naruto would not look nice as a stick figure



Kairi's avatar would be my contribution then, I don't make too many naruto stuff.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

I did have this Itachi set I made from a long time ago.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

CaloricMoon said:


> agreed  no justice in stick figures



Unless it's Sasuke...
he looks good in everything 

Got your contributions Sands, I'll see if we can add them to the front page ^^



*Open discussion for everyone​*

A couple of days ago I was asked a question about a Naruto Manga colors archive. To keep manga artists work easy to reach and live longer, It's a very interesting idea but hard to pull off.

Do you think it's a worth it to put all colors (panels and covers) in an archive. Like making a thread, and people who want their stuff added will link their work?

or too much trouble?  

I look forward to hear suggestions and ideas
I'll put up a poll


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL Epic poll <3333
specially last option ♥♥♥


Red Sands said:


> Kairi's avatar would be my contribution then, I don't make too many naruto stuff.






Red Sands said:


> I did have this Itachi set I made from a long time ago.



Oh thats nyce O:


e-nat said:


> Unless it's Sasuke...
> he looks good in everything
> 
> Got your contributions Sands, I'll see if we can add them to the front page ^^
> ...



Oh Eru, you and your Sasuke love <333

I think so. Wait, your saying it like, you will make a thread where people can post their manga colors and they do so? That _is_ what your saying right?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Basically what happens now is that people make threads, and after one week those threads disappear when new ones come. 

The suggestion is that people link their pictures in one archive. This way, even after 2 months the artists' work will still be visible and not buried under a heap of many newer threads.
Also people who are interested in a certain (old) panel or chapter cover will know where to find them instead of searching the whole subsection.

The artists who want to contribute will have their images added and the rest...will disappear in the old threads.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

hmm seems rather complicated...


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Basically what happens now is that people make threads, and after one week those threads disappear when new ones come.
> The suggestion is that people link their pictures in one archive. This way, even after 2 months the artists' work will still be visible and not buried under a heap of many newer threads.
> 
> And people who are interested in a certain (old) panel or chapter cover will know where to find them instead of searching the who subsection.
> ...



Oh yeah. Because the new chapters and new linearts, people overload the Manga Coloring Section with colorings, making it harder to find the old ones. I have the problem a lot. I say this is a good one.

I might add mines. I don't like making threads unless necessary, and i think some others feel the same way. Good idea <3


LOL. Who voted the last option?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

I did..:XD

True what you said, some people might not want to make threads. We'll have to see if other people agree.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Sucks I can't do manga colorings, I have no patience.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

OR we could just make it so that everyone could only have ONE thread and post all their work in there. Kinda like a mini-portfolio


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I did..:XD
> 
> True what you said, some people might not want to make threads. We'll have to see if other people agree.



yes...face my wrath ! 

I know I don't. My friend Sayuri, who is a _amazing_ manga colorer, rarely makes threads. I know a few other people who colors, but they dislike making threads. This is a exceptional idea <3


Red Sands said:


> Sucks I can't do manga colorings, I have no patience.



It does take a great deal of patience. It takes me about a hour to do my colorings :/


EkibyoGami said:


> OR we could just make it so that everyone could only have ONE thread and post all their work in there. Kinda like a mini-portfolio



Tis what we're saying.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> OR we could just make it so that everyone could only have ONE thread and post all their work in there. Kinda like a mini-portfolio


How about one thread for everyone?

It's not like people are gonna be dishing out 50 colorings a week.


kairi said:


> It does take a great deal of patience. It takes me about a hour to do my colorings :/



I'm better with GFX.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Aye, aye...we make one thread.

People add their stuff in it, and the first post has an organized collection going by chapter number.


First we put all the volunteers with older colors, after we finish the ancient colors we start adding the up-to-date ones. 
It's easier on weekly basis, because sometimes we have up to 10 colors each week including covers and panels.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm better with GFX.



I suck at both, so, ha ! 


e-nat said:


> Aye, aye...we make one thread.
> 
> People add their stuff in it, and the first post has an organized collection going by chapter number.
> 
> ...



I see, similar to what the fanclubs do here right? Thats a excellent idea, I would even love to help (:


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

that'd be cool 

I wouldn't mind throwing in a helping hand in for the next 2 days... lol


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome...I think we should still wait to see more suggestions and stuff
but if we do the archive, it will be like the FCs


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

**mumbles writing in book*....to update post with tuts...got it*


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> **mumbles writing in book*....to update post with tuts...got it*





 whaaa?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*yes ?  *closes book**


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

lol....coffee machine working?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Awesome...I think we should still wait to see more suggestions and stuff
> but if we do the archive, it will be like the FCs



Alright. I won't be here from the 2nd - 5th, so is that enough time or too long?


Velvet said:


> **mumbles writing in book*....to update post with tuts...got it*



Yes plz. I'ma overload you with tuts soon


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

if everyone else is in agreements i'll help any way i can


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 1, 2009)

_sigh_ So much catching up to do in here.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

> lol....coffee machine working?



**points to table*  went to get a new one

*


> Yes plz. I'ma overload you with tuts soon



* bring it on*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

don't worry Kairi, I always believe in thinking things through (some call it lazy bumming) but we can decide stuff and start after the 5th


Thanks CaloricMoon 
we should give you an alias in this thread...It's becoming a tradition. 

(an alias for the alias )


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about making some tuts of my own.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

*Walks in with starbucks caramel frappuccino *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Ekibyo, Sugar is bad for you....


I just ate those sour ribbons...coated with sugar....I'm high atm. 

Sankyuuuuuu


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*omg Eru-chan hyper  so i not aloneee*


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Ekibyo, Sugar is bad for you....
> 
> 
> I just ate those sour ribbons...coated with sugar....I'm high atm.
> ...



yessss but the caramel... and whipcream.... taste so good


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

help is one thing im good for nat-chan 

anyways was it a mass of compaints that brought this poll to existance?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank Caloric! 

No....some guy wanted old cover colors that disappeared in oblivion. and sadly Skull Knight can't save them.

And I always to make a poll . 
Vote NAO


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> _sigh_ So much catching up to do in here.



You better get started now then Young Mister.


Velvet said:


> * bring it on*



Oh it shall happen, soon too 


e-nat said:


> don't worry Kairi, I always believe in thinking thinks through (some call it lazy bumming) but we can decide stuff and start after the 5th



thank you Eru <3
lazy bumming is the way to go
i personally think its a great idea. I sure as hell don't want to be going through a whole bunch of pages looking for one thing. the thread will help alot <3


Red Sands said:


> I'm thinking about making some tuts of my own.



i was too
but then i thought "lol i fail"
and changed my mind


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*voted pek


also tired  had a loooooooooooooong quest on WoW

 later all

*


> Oh it shall happen, soon too


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

that game is a disease


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

bye bye velvet 

i voted too


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

> bye bye velvet



* *


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

The best Sakura cosplay I have ever seen


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

That's an awesome cosplay 



btw, one last comment for the archive thingy..I need someone to volunteer to open the thread and manage some work(after the 5th). I'll also be in charge, but handling the thread alone will be crazy.  

I can edit and add in posts, but a co-owner(s) is (are) needed.
take your time to think about it, if you want to co-own ^^
All in the process of bumming thinking things.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

me me me me me!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome!
we got a volunteer!    
Co-owner Caloric! we'll open after the 5th and put in the manga colors subforum! Sounds good?

I think Bassam would like to help too


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> That's an awesome cosplay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right <3

I was gonna do it, but Caloric volunteered before me.
Oh I missed the (s)
I'll help Caloric with this 
you lazy bum ! /hypocrite


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

yay! i hardly ever get to help with such things  so im glad i have a chance to contribute

thank you for volunteering with me kairi


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

The more co-owners the better for me 
besides we can divide chores > someone takes a certain number of chapters or something


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

its kinda new to me so dont throw too much at me at once


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

CaloricMoon said:


> yay! i hardly ever get to help with such things  so im glad i have a chance to contribute
> 
> thank you for volunteering with me kairi



your welcome ! i don't want to leave you with all the work <333


e-nat said:


> The more co-owners the better for me
> besides we can divide chores > someone takes a certain number of chapters or something



your soooo lazy, ohmeegee.
thats what i was thinking. i don't want caloric && you to be swamped, i'll some load off of you guys


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't worry Caloric, we'll divide the work so no one will be swamped


we can make three posts for three co-owners, each one takes from XX-XX number. or somthing

Also, We have to make a really sexy announcement to attract colorists.... 


We'll figure it out later.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

we're smart sexy intelligent interweb browsers we can think of something


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Don't worry Caloric, we'll divide the work so no one will be swamped
> 
> 
> we can make three posts for three co-owners, each one takes from XX-XX number. or somthing
> ...



Good idea is good.
I demand to be in the middle ! 

Sexy announcements are what I do best :ho


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

then its settled


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

I like how you're thinking
sexy announcements are fun


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> i was too
> but then i thought "lol i fail"
> and changed my mind



I'm really good with avatars. so I'll be working with them a lot.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

i suck at avy's  maybe you could help me out


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

CaloricMoon said:


> then its settled



settled it is 


e-nat said:


> I like how you're thinking
> sexy announcements are fun



You should like how I'm thinking
Its the way of life
Its how we run
Its why you wake up in the morning
Its how we're gonna make this sexy announcement 


Red Sands said:


> I'm really good with avatars. so I'll be working with them a lot.



Yes please. I wanna see how the hell you do your stuff


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

my offer is still on the table


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

for co-owning ?
Awesome!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Eru is happy because she has less bummi-- i mean things to do


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

so theres three co's? sweet


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Jul 1, 2009)

I think the colorings archives is a great idea. good luck with the gathering of all the works. Would the colorings be divided by chapters?

I suggest a Coloring book thread. A collection of all the manga linearts that have been posted on this forum. and where people could ask for linearts and stuff like that. I think it could also be helpful.. but one thing at a time


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Could work perfectly too. I like the coloring book idea

I don't think we'll collect everything ourselves. Other forums have a system in which artists put their work forward (if they don't want it to be buried and lost in the thread system).


we're still figuring things out 
vote please, just for the lulz

kairi honey, I'm not bumming...I'm managing 

and yes for now we have 3 co-owners, and might have more supporters.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

we should spoiler tab the characters just so there isint a infinite line of art to shift through

same with pairings and so on and so forth. maybe a tab for art soon to be done?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Arranging by character or by chapter?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

I say by chapter
It will be much more organizing that way
There are tons of Hinata && Sasuke && etc stuff, if you just label it by char
It'll be too unorganized from too many chaps


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

whichever is easier i suppose


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Then chapter it is, I saw that it works on other site soo....

Link


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Could work perfectly too. I like the coloring book idea
> 
> I don't think we'll collect everything ourselves. Other forums have a system in which artists put their work forward (if they don't want it to be buried and lost in the thread system).
> 
> ...



I already voted 

...and It should definatly be arranged by chapters.
Good luck guys!


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

wow.....those are really good  i dunno if i can do all that


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

CaloricMoon said:


> whichever is easier i suppose



i mean, its not like yours wasn't good, i just think chapter wise is better 


e-nat said:


> Then chapter it is, I saw that it works on other site soo....
> 
> Link



Oh yeah, mangahelpers got some good shizz
but thats a nice system, but easier. if you just want something from chap (lets say) 254, then you can easily go there (:


The Bloodthirsty said:


> I already voted
> 
> ...and It should definatly be arranged by chapters.
> Good luck guys!





Yes, another person on my side.
All according to plan


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

then by chapter it is.
its good were getting this all out of the way now


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

To 


What does everyone think?


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

thats awesome!  how did you do the avy like that?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Textures, Adjustment layers, Fill colors and a lot of erasing and replacing.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

whoo :sweat how long did it take?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

About thirty minutes cause I was watching 300 and talking to someone.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

300 is my kind of movie  

thx for the tip  i would totally be lost trying to do that


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been doing this for a while now, so yeah.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

nice avy 

Im taking a break from my fanart piece, been working 2 hrs str8!!

MY HANDS HURT, carpel tunnel... most likely not


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

ahhh  are you open for FAQ if i get lost?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Just play around with the adjustment settings. It's not too hard.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

hmmm alright i can do that, thx again


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Adjustments is easy to learn. The tut I posted earlier will help you with the basics.

I use it quite often, but I try my hardest to use textures now, like in my other avy (that I lost on my comp somewhere). I'm still not very good though


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

It all the depends on the textures you use.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

CaloricMoon said:


> wow.....those are really good  i dunno if i can do all that



Actually in that thread there were 4-5 people working on adding colors, not to mention mods and admins ^^



Red Sands said:


> To
> 
> 
> What does everyone think?




I really love what did with the colors. The effects and font suit perfectly.
I tried making set graphics like that but I need more experience to blend different stock and effects.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

the adjustments under the filter tab right?


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

you can also get a nice sized soft round brush and put the layer on lighten, linear dodge, or screen and choose a nice bright colorful color and brush in the bright areas of the image. Like my avy for example, i made the the light source was right too by adding some smooth gold to it 


and moon its under "Image" but you can also find it in your layers screen on the bottom, its a picture of a circle, kinda like a ying-yang


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I really love what did with the colors. The effects and font suit perfectly.
> I tried making set graphics like that but I need more experience to blend different stock and effects.


It looked like crap at first till I used a set of textures I usually use. 


CaloricMoon said:


> the adjustments under the filter tab right?



Layer-->New Adjustment Layer-->Pick whichever and play around with them.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Send me some textures please, I have some pretty decent ones but they aren't anything like yours


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

They're small, like 100X100, though. You still want them?


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> Send me some textures please, I have some pretty decent ones but they aren't anything like yours



who??? if you mean me and the texture in my sig, its actually smudge with umm the Faux brush set.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

lol i am soooo lost here  i'll catch up soon though


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll take 'em.

I was actually talking to Red, Ekibyo, but if you want to send me some then ok 

lol Caloric


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

The ones I used on the avatar.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info
I'm playing with PS filters now ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> I'll take 'em.
> 
> I was actually talking to Red, Ekibyo, but if you want to send me some then ok
> 
> lol Caloric



naw im coolio, im trying to finish my line art but its a pain in the ass >.<


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> The ones I used on the avatar.



Well shit, I has the first two, I just don't know how to use them 
Thank you for the last though, I must learn how to use <3


e-nat said:


> Thanks for the info
> I'm playing with PS filters now ^^



PS filters are life
I don't know how you gusy survived without them 


EkibyoGami said:


> naw im coolio, im trying to finish my line art but its a pain in the ass >.<



kk
i suck at linearts, I can't do one even if I tried


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Only filter I use excessively is the sharper filter.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

oh ballz...i accidentally erased the border between the foxes lip and tooth the color spilled over  should have noticed it earlier


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

I used minimal filter before...I had a set of textures and custom brushes
Usually I make my own effects with color XD

 how do you make the dashed lines to surround the picture ?


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

who me?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

anyone who knows how 
do you know ?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 1, 2009)

What do you mean by dashed?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

dotted lines


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 1, 2009)

its not done but how does this look?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

E

If you want the dashes to be dots then change the size to 4x4.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Sankyuuu....I think I got it ^^


----------



## Sahil (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats a really good idea nat-chan.. my vote for yes..


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2009)

I finally finished my drawing  Took me most of the day and it was my first time drawing temari... so cut meh slack...


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 2, 2009)

thats pretty awesome! :ho


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 2, 2009)

*Loz,*

Not Even 25 Hours Have Passed And I Have Already Missed So Much, Nat Sensei I Vote Yes I Have Been Also Thinking About This For A Very Very Long Time Now. & I Also Like The Idea The Blood Thirsty San Gave Regarding Linearts,  

*As For The Support I Will Support & Help You Anyway I Can As A Partner. ^^ *

*~Note.*
You Could Have Allowed Multiple Voting, I Really Wanted To Vote For The 3rd Option As well. 

*@Rakiyo*
No Problem, ^^ Just Make Sure You Fallow The Rules.

*@Celious*
Thank You*,* For Wishing Me Luck, Celious I Recommend You To Participate In Sugar & Spice: the Summer NaruSaku Contest, I Am Sure You Will Win This Contest Easily. Bonne chance!

*@Sahil*
Thank You, I Will Tell You Something I Never Thought Pakistani Girls Were This Beautiful During Summer. 

*@Kairi Chan*
So You Like Your New Status, I See You Are Enjoying It. Atleast Thank Me For It Afterall I Am The One Who Gave That Title To You.  

*@Tifa Chan*
See You On IM. ^^

*@EkibyoGami*
*Wow,* Its To Good For The First Timer.  I Really Loved The Way You Shaded Her Hair. ^^
*You Need To Work More On Shading. Especially On Her Face.*

I See There Are People Who Wanna Join, Please Leave Me A Visitor Message Stating What Position You Are Willing To Join. ^^ As For CaloricMoon Do You Wanna Join As Content Supplier Or As a Junior Artist? And Got Any Short Nickname I Could Use To Call You.


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks moon and bassam, yea it could use some shading on the face. I need to work on getting the anatomy down. Drawing body's so damn hard >.< so frustrating


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Not Even 25 Hours Have Passed And I Have Already Missed So Much, Nat Sensei I Vote Yes I Have Been Also Thinking About This For A Very Very Long Time Now. & I Also Like The Idea The Blood Thirsty San Gave Regarding Linearts,
> 
> *As For The Support I Will Support & Help You Anyway I Can As A Partner. ^^ *
> 
> ...


you can call me moon and i suppose i'll go with content supplier


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok Moon Kun You Are In & Will Be Working Under HB Sempei As A Content Supplier. So I Request HB Sempei To Teach Moon Kun Well. ^^

Happy 4th Of July Everyone. ^^


----------



## Sahil (Jul 3, 2009)

as i remember double art posting allowed. so here is my new work for those artists who didnt see.. the most of time i spent on background in this coloring. specialy painting board. any critiques are welcome.



@Eikibiyo: good work.. keep it up..

@Bassam: what? and u visit at wrong time in swat. and i see swat in peace moments. visitors from all over pakistan and overseas..


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 3, 2009)

Sahil said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OMG,*I Love It & At The Board Part I See You Using Lots Of Different Types Of Brushes & Fonts On. Most People Mess Up Doing That But In Your Case They All Blend In So Perfectly. Keep It Up. ^^

*Sahil This Is Definatly One Of Your Best Work I Have Seen So Far. 

*And Whats This About Sawat, *Lolz* 
I Am Happy They Finally Got There Peaceful Life Back. But I Was Not Talking About Sawat I Was Talking About Girls Summer Fashion In Pakistan. Its Totally Adorable That Do You Call Those Cloths??


----------



## Sahil (Jul 3, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *OMG,*I Love It & At The Board Part I See You Using Lots Of Different Types Of Brushes & Fonts On. Most People Mess Up Doing That But In Your Case They All Blend In So Perfectly. Keep It Up. ^^
> 
> *Sahil This Is Definatly One Of Your Best Work I Have Seen So Far. *



Thanks alot bassam-san..   yeah.. i also consider it as my best coloring until now.. 



> And Whats This About Sawat, *Lolz*
> I Am Happy They Finally Got There Peaceful Life Back. But I Was Not Talking About Sawat I Was Talking About Girls Summer Fashion In Pakistan. Its Totally Adorable That Do You Call Those Cloths??



ohh lol.. i never thought u were talking about clothes.. i guess u mean salwar qameez.. the national dress of pakistani peoples and famous in india as well..

last few days i was thinking. in animes all girls wearing those skirts.. if any mangaka/anime studio use salwar qameez as a different style i guess that would be really kool.. and also i have a question. did japnese girls normal fashion is those skirts? oh by the way i really like japanese kimono dress..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't understand my position here anymore. Also MC Nat did you finish your requests yet?

Also a sig I made. Too big tho.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Jul 3, 2009)

Sahil said:


> as i remember double art posting allowed. so here is my new work for those artists who didnt see.. the most of time i spent on background in this coloring. specialy painting board. any critiques are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks... and that looks great 

also i didn't know it clicked into devart  fav+



oh and did anyone read the new chapter for naruto?!

we got to finally see another member of the seven swordsman  and the mists village hokage is pretty


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 3, 2009)

*@Sempei *
You Can Resize It Sempei. I Like The Theme Of Your Sig Itachi VS Kakashi. 

*@Sahil*
Salwar Qameez! Hmmm Gotta Say Its A Really Really Strange Name. ^^

*@EkibyoGami*
She Sure Is Pretty, She Kinda Reminds Me Of Lulu From FFX.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2009)

Ya I remade it.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 3, 2009)

@Bassam: google it... also its an urdu language word.. just for an example salwar represent for pants and qameez for shirt..


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 3, 2009)

*@Sempei*
*

Try To Make It Look Like This. 
* 
*@Sahil
Lolz, *I Was Checking It Out On Google.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2009)

Whats so different about yours?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

I Hope You Can See The Difference Sempei, One More Thing After I Cleaned Those Extra White Areas I Added Simple Drop Shadow To The Image. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 4, 2009)

i can barley tell the difference @_@


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

Really EkibyoGami? Thats Because I Just Cleaned It No Noticeable Editing Was Done.

By The Way Sempei Want Me To Make You a Sig?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 4, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i can barley tell the difference @_@



@_@ me either lol.



Cap. Bassam said:


> By The Way Sempei Want Me To Make You a Sig?



Thanks but no thanks. I like the simple Itachi sig I made.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

I See No Problem. ^^


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2009)

I see the difference by the lighter effect


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ I See Mider T Sama Is Teasing Me As Well.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 4, 2009)

You made some shadows lighter and darker. Thats cool too.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 4, 2009)

hi guys..
heres my new work... already posted in manga colorings... 

[spoiler][IMG]http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs46/f/2009/185/1/2/Naruto_and_Omoi___updated_by_Sahil69.jpg[/IMG][/spoiler]


----------



## celious (Jul 4, 2009)

Sahil said:


> hi guys..
> heres my new work... already posted in manga colorings...
> 
> [spoiler][IMG]http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs48/f/2009/185/e/9/Naruto_and_Omoi_by_Sahil69.jpg[/IMG][/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

*@Sahil*

As I Said Impressive Colors & Shading. But Overall Result Of The Image Is Heavily Effected By Your Choice Of Background.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 4, 2009)

@celious: thank you.. ^^

@bassam: Thans.. actualy i didnt comeup with good background idea.. i was thinking a day light.. and got pretty tired with that rasengan shuriken... and after all that try didnt satisfied with rasengan.. so gotta do a quick background.. 

edit: Alright Bassam-san.. i changed it.. xD.. check now... how is it? better or worse than before?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 5, 2009)

*@Sahil*
I Have Seen It And Left A Message For You There. ^^


----------



## celious (Jul 5, 2009)

Hehe I saw this on DA too ^^ I love what she does with it 
that's always very funny !!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 5, 2009)

*Question For Every One Who Sees This Post!*
Do You Think Fan Fictions Are Also Work Of Art?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2009)

Story telling in general is a form of art. But we already have a fan fict section. So I see no need to post it in here.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Artist Lounge


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2009)

Well one thing's for sure. By my analyst that's definitely a tree.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

we could commence mission "Manga colors Archive" tomorrow. 
But we're gonna need that smexy intro...what do you think we could write to make people wanna participate?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2009)

Erm... what? What is this archive you speak of?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

manga colored panels/covers> since people keep posting threads and old colored panels get buried and forgotten, we thought of making an archive to put in most of the colors.

Only for people who want to ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Hm...I dunno 
I'll have to think about it for a min. You mean for the first post, right Eru :3


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah....take your time, we're in no rush


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats gonna be tough since people also may color a page from that chapter.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm... in the beginning we could count on the fact that not many people participate or nominate. 
Also we have like 3 co-owners plus me, each one of them takes a number of chapters.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2009)

How about you just delete all the ones thats no longer there. Like um those people who has dead urls that way it should make it easier.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

could be
Don't know...too tired to think now.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry for the inactivity :sweat long week


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry for the inactivity...brain shut down....

So what's up, Moon? did you do anything fun lately?

I played Squash


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Guys ! 
I know I should be thinking about the Manga Colors Archive, but i'm doing it Eru style and bumming it, _so_ i made my very own textures (:

DL link
As soon as I figure out how to upload it on dA, I shall


----------



## Velvet (Jul 5, 2009)

*saying hello before bed  *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

night nigh Tifa! sweet Dreams...

Kairi child.......I'm proud of you
got the textures, thanks!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Your welcome !
Believe it or not, those are all pics of fireworks I took. 



i accidently moved the cam while taking the pic, but it came out epic ,<33


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

purdyyyy


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you <3
I has some others I may post tomorrow, must sleep tonight <33


----------



## allegro (Jul 5, 2009)

mmh....

My poor English lets me have no idea what the choice i should vote. 

Some works latest


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 6, 2009)

very pretty allegro...

you can vote "Sasuke is an idiot "


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I couldn't figure out the font so I just chose one.



Not sure this is decisions I should be making without adult consent.

I should vote soon tho.


----------



## allegro (Jul 6, 2009)

e-nat said:


> very pretty allegro...
> 
> you can vote "Sasuke is an idiot "



Thank u.

I vote the one u suggest.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Finally Sensei Agreeing That Sasuke Is An Idiot. ^^*

By The Way Who Are The Three Co Owners?

@Allegro San
Wow, Its Pretty I Have Already Fav It At DA. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 6, 2009)

Moon, Kairi and EkibyoGami. Last time I checked. 

but it's not binding, if they don't feel like it it's ok ^^
(But we greatly encourage helping )

You can help too bassam if you want ^^, since it's possibly a big project


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Ehhhhh,* Nat Sensei Needs Help. Lolz
Is There Any Thing I Could Help You With?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 6, 2009)

since this project is supposedly for colored panels/ covers and we have 400 chapters. We proposed that each owner takes a certain number of chapters. 
When new things are added, each owner takes the number concerning him/her.
since newer chapters get much more love, they need more attention.

Anyway, I have to go sleep now. too tired, we'll discuss tomorrow and maybe do the grand opening .


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

You Better Keep The Grand Opening To Hold. Lets Discuss First. ^^

Good Night & Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 6, 2009)

I say for the opening, we talk about how a lot of people are good colorers, but they don't like making threads?

I'm throwing a lasso in the dark


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Hello Kairi Chan,*
Its A Huge Project I Say We Discuss It More Before We Put It Into Action.

Note Its Been 4 To 5 Days Since The Poll Was Added To The Lounge Since Then 2000+ Visitors Viewed The Lounge But Out Of Which Only 13 Voted Yes. 13 Means Nothing.

*I Trust Kairi Chan I Mean Our Goddess, I Know You Will Help Nat Sensei Anyway You Can. ^^ But I Still Have Doubt About Moon Kun, and EkibyoGami. I Don't Know Weather They Are Up For This Job.

*


----------



## celious (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is my latest pic ^^ I just finished it. Please tell me what do you think about it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## allegro (Jul 6, 2009)

@celious
Awwww..its hot.




Cap. Bassam said:


> *Finally Sensei Agreeing That Sasuke Is An Idiot. ^^*
> 
> By The Way Who Are The Three Co Owners?
> 
> ...



Thank u ,Bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*NaruSaku* I Love It Thank You For Posting It Here 

I See Lot Of Improvement In Your Coloring Celious. 

This Time Your Colors & Shadings Are Very Similar To My CG-Shading. I Like That. Not To Mention Background Is Just Outstanding. 

*I Think Naruto's Skin Is Too Yellow. Don't You Think? *

*Keep Up The Good Work Celious.* *+REP*

*@Allegro*
No Problem


----------



## Kairi (Jul 6, 2009)

I see what you mean Cap.
I think a announcement on that would be much better. It'll be easier, since a lot of people don't visit the Fanarts section.

Good to know you have faith in me Cap ! I'll try to help Eru as much as I can <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Hmmm.*

I Am In Total Favor Of This Idea. But Remember There Are 400+ Manga Chapters, And Only God Knows How Many Strips And Colored Pages We Are Talking About.

Personally I Am Going To Help Nat Sensei With This Project, ^^

Mean While I Wanna Know Weather Or Not You Guys Are Up For This Job.
*
Hmmm. *You Got A Point About Announcement. Lets Wait For Nat Sensei Point Of View On This Idea. 

By The Way You Did Not Thank Me For That Goddess Title.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Am In Total Favor Of This Idea. But Remember There Are 400+ Manga Chapters, And Only God Knows How Many Strips And Colored Pages We Are Talking About.
> 
> Personally I Am Going To Help Nat Sensei With This Project, ^^
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, that is a lot. I was thinking each Co-owner gets 100 or so.

Woot ! So that makes 5 of us.

Of course I am. I may be lazy and bum a lot of stuff, but I am one of the most dependable people ♥

Alright ! I hope she'll say yes, it is much easier that waiting for people to come here.

I sorry Cap ! Thank you for the Goddess title, I adore it !


----------



## celious (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *NaruSaku* I Love It Thank You For Posting It Here
> 
> I See Lot Of Improvement In Your Coloring Celious.
> 
> ...



Hehe thank you Bassam. I took more time and focus on the coloring this time
Concerning Narto's skin ... well you're probably right. But the guy for who the pic is wanted it like this ^^ He said he liked it on another of my pics and wanted the same skintones But you're right.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 6, 2009)

Thing is the first few hundred chapters get little love, whereas the last 100 chapters have a lot of colors.

We have to divide according to that logic.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I see what you mean. Things have been sprouting out a lot after these last chapters, for someone to get them would be kind of unfair :/


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*hmmm.* We Get First Few Hundreds Get Some Love Then Continue With The Rest. Is That What You Mean? Sensei.

Edit:
I Have To Deliver A File BRB 1 Hour. ^^


*Spoiler*: _A Funny PM I Love This Guy Lolx_ 




Previosly on *NF Forums*:
*Cap. Bassam*: I talked with Vince. He told me everything! 
*Musou-Enrai*: Then you know.
*Cap. Bassam*: I do. Why didn't you tell me.
*Musou-Enrai*: It's not that simple. It's just...
*Cap. Bassam*: It's just what? 
*Musou-Enrai*: How do you think the others will react when they find out!? You don't know what it's like to gargle with carbon oil every morning.  You don't...
*Cap. Bassam*: :S ... What are you talking about? 
*Musou-Enrai*: Oh, I got carried away...
*Cap. Bassam*: *sigh* I'm willing to give you another chance.
*Musou-Enrai*: HELL NO! I'm sick of cleaning the sink. ESPECIALLY WITH MY TONGUE!  Some people can't tell a sink from a crapper, damn it! 
*Cap. Bassam*: ...  I meant something different. 
*Musou-Enrai*: Like what?  The toilet ITSELF!?! GET OUTTA HERE! 
*Cap. Bassam*: NO! How would you like to join the _NF Artist's Lounge_?

_*blackout*_​

*Musou-Enrai*: Who do I have to kill? 
*Cap. Bassam*: Nobody!
*Musou-Enrai*: Rape?
*Cap. Bassam*: NO!
*Musou-Enrai*: Both? 
*Cap. Bassam*: ...


----------



## Sahil (Jul 6, 2009)

good luck nat-chan, bassam-kun and all other members who are supporting this project..  if anything i can do.. let me know. i will try to help.

@Bassam: which font u used for ur signature?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Thank You, Sahil
*
Sahil Thats My Hand Writing. ^^


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sahil Thats My Hand Writing. ^^


 And I _like_ it! Probably chicks dig it with an excavator.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> And I _like_ it! Probably chicks dig it with an excavator.



Thank You, Excavator? ^^


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Thank You, Excavator? ^^


  First I was a jerk, then - an as*hole and now - an excavator?  We're making real progress here.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Lolz,* By The Way Every One Please Welcome Musou-Enrai. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm, interesting, joining this.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 6, 2009)

*welcome Spades pek *gives a cookie**


----------



## Cero Barrage (Jul 6, 2009)

i know you spades  lol i have lurked this site for the longest i know alot of you 

anyways is this like a sig/avy shop sorta thing


----------



## Sahil (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Thank You, Sahil
> *
> Sahil Thats My Hand Writing. ^^


oh... nice sig..
i wish if its a font.. i have 300sss handwriting fonts.. but most of them are useless...

welcome Musou and Spades..


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome new souls !!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*@Spades*
I Have Seen Your Work Its Very Very Good. Love All Of Them. I This You Are More Suited In Experienced Artist Rank. ^^

*@Cero Barrage*
So You Are The Reason For Often Chill In My Back. ^^

*@Sahil*
Thank You, I Made That Sig Just For Me And Her. 
Wot, 300 Hand Writing Fonts OMG.

*@Sensei*
Welcome new souls????? What Are You Planing. ^^


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*looks around curiously*

Lol not sure what to do in here!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> *looks around curiously*
> 
> Lol not sure what to do in here!



Just Sit Back And Enjoy The Ride.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

or we will haunt your soul!!!
no...seriously, 
Do you have any funny naruto comics/picture ?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Nat Sensei *If You Take His Soul I Wont Be Able To Read Next Update Of His Fiction And If That Happens I Will Become A Ghoul And Get Revenge.


Naruto Fan Comic 33 by *one-of-the-Clayr


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *welcome Spades pek *gives a cookie**




VELVET-CHAN!!!  [huggles]



Cero Barrage said:


> i know you spades  lol i have lurked this site for the longest i know alot of you
> 
> anyways is this like a sig/avy shop sorta thing



That's odd, I odn't knwo you 



Sahil said:


> oh... nice sig..
> i wish if its a font.. i have 300sss handwriting fonts.. but most of them are useless...
> 
> welcome Musou and Spades..



Thank you <33



e-nat said:


> Welcome new souls !!!





Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Spades*
> I Have Seen Your Work Its Very Very Good. Love All Of Them. I This You Are More Suited In Experienced Artist Rank. ^^



Oh uhm w-wow thanks!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello & Good Morning Spades Got Any Other Nick Name?


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, my nicknames are Light, Dark, Spades and Corina. Corina is my real name.
btw, you spelt my name wrong on the front page :sweat it's *Spades* not *Spade's* 

Lmfao, I know that comic! I love it!

This is my latest art, I know the proportions are weird and the hand is bad  as for the backround, please no comment I was bored.

synthetic lace wigs


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Uhm...hi everyone


Mirotic


thats my deviantart if you wanna see some of my work...


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

YES! SAYU!!!  [glomp]

ha! my nagging worked!


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Dammmmnnnn youu


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

I love you too sis <3


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

You better


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah I See You Both Enjoying. 

*@Corina Chan*
Deidara  I Love It, Actually Background Blends Pretty Well Too. ^^
Fixed Your Name. 

*@Sayu Chan*
 An Anime Artist. Hmmmm Wanna Join As An Anime Artist?


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

*@Cap.Bassam*
Thanks! Haha, really? I just did it like 3 seconds cause I had to shut down the computer >.> AWESOME <3

Thank you~

and the comic made me lol

*@Sayu*
Nuh-uh!


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Sayu Chan*
> An Anime Artist. Hmmmm Wanna Join As An Anime Artist?



Yeah sure~



Spades said:


> *@Sayu*
> Nuh-uh!



 Hmm.


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

we're twins. we're the same


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*No Joking Its Really Does Blends Well.* ^^


*Spoiler*: _Funny Naruto Comic by =dragonlover687_ 








Edit: I Will Add You Sayu Chan. "I Like Cat Fights. ^^ Just Make Sure You Dont Break Anything Or I Will Hand Over Your Soul To Nat Sensei"


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

<3

haha, awesome comic yet again xD


----------



## celious (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome to all new members ^^ 
Musou-Enrai 
Spades 
and Sayu Yagami .


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> we're twins. we're the same





Cap. Bassam said:


> Edit: I Will Add You Sayu Chan. "I Like Cat Fights. ^^ Just Make Sure You Dont Break Anything Or I Will Hand Over Your Soul To Nat Sensei"



Kay Thanks^-^

xD okay then.


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks <3

Haha, e-nat is awesome, but too late, I have no soul


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Cause I stole it from her


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Yosh  Sayu stole my soul, I am forever in your command <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Lolz,* You Two.
Just Make Sure Your Discussion Or Joke Are Art Or Naruto Related Only. ^^

If the soul method wont work, i will have to unleash Jiraya on You two. ^^ Be Careful


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Yush I am forever her soul's master


Jiraiya


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay okay~

Jiraiya won't work on us, us 2 combined we're way more pervy than him 

Akatsuki: Evil is Sexy by cynchick
Link removed


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Half Naked Akatsuki Members I Feel Sick* 

 Anyway You Two Enjoy Your Self I Am Leaving For Some Training BRB.


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

They're hawt <3

Have fun~


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

I need more souls for the project code name "awesome"......
welcome Sayu  (That SasuSaku pic in your gallery is kickass!)

so peoples.... wanna start the lovely archive?
we could start working on the intro
and make the thread with first 4 posts reserved


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Count Me In Sensei But Give Me A Hour or 2. BRB


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Hah, my manga colouring suck, so I dunno, I'll do what I'm told to do only 

Well, it's a new thread..right? The archive?


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> welcome Sayu  (That SasuSaku pic in your gallery is kickass!)



Aww, thank you

it was just a quick coloring in MS paint xD


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

yup. I need one of the owners to start the thread.


Edit: meanwhile, I'll be thinking of some cool stuff to write for the intro.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought Caloric said she was gonna do it?

everyone is a girl until proven otherwise


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Ha, I am girl so that's fine with me Kairi 


CaloricMoon? I'm pretty sure he's a guy, but I may be wrong..


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a girl!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

Moon is a guy 



Kairi-Hime !!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, good, I was right


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

Microsoft word has smilies..!!!
bless the Gods.


Edit: I almost finished  the intro...does anyone want to make a banner for the archive?
like the one we have here


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> Ha, I am girl so that's fine with me Kairi
> 
> 
> CaloricMoon? I'm pretty sure he's a guy, but I may be wrong..



Yeah, unless proven otherwise 


Sayu Yagami said:


> I'm a girl!



Damn right 


e-nat said:


> Moon is a guy
> 
> 
> 
> Kairi-Hime !!!



Pfft, close enough 

Eru-chi 


e-nat said:


> Microsoft word has smilies..!!!
> bless the Gods.
> 
> 
> ...



I would, but I suck. Maybe I can askbribe someone else? <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

So What Did I Miss?


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

I am currently working on a (traditional) Hinata picture, attempting to do a realistic apporach 


EDIT: restarting -___-;


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

I might try drawing Orihime Inoue soon.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmm, Sensei Shall I Start The Thread?

Edit Banner Example. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

I sent a pm to hiroshi asking for the final OK. 
when she responds we can go ahead 

how many chapters per owner? we should make the division. who gets which chapters...
I can edit all, so so problem for me but I'm asking for the others

meanwhile what do you think of this as intro?
I used the banner, thanks bassam 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Naruto Manga Color Archive​​*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...







please feel free to edit if you have something else to write, or I missed anything


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

I say you should add something like:

Links sometimes go dead, as well. If such a thing is to happen, we will PM you about it, _please_ respond

Or something of that nature?

If you don't think so, its perfect either way 
/wantedtodosomethingimportant


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

it's cool!
Thanks Kairi, I'll add it. 


I didn't include the color book idea (lineart), because er....I didn't know where to put it


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

maybe we should make some banners for both this lounge and the others, ya know, spread the word more.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

which other placed you mean?
We only have this forum section....
we can put announcements in the fanfiction/video


we can make links in our sigs...to spread the word too


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> it's cool!
> Thanks Kairi, I'll add it.
> 
> 
> I didn't include the color book idea (lineart), because er....I didn't know where to put it



Woot 
Color Book? /doesn'tknow 


Spades said:


> maybe we should make some banners for both this lounge and the others, ya know, spread the word more.



i'd like this, something with my goddess title in it


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

No, what I meant, like a FC Banner almost, you, so maybe let's say people who don't visit so much this section, can see the banners and get interested? Or maybe some of the newer members who may be a bit shy about posting their work? I don't know. I'm just trying to help


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Lolz. Kairi Chan

I Think Thread Name Still Needs Some Make Over?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

ok I get it now....I likes teh banner idea very much....pek


Kairi, the blood thirsty once suggested we link linearts too, not only colorings 
Mmm,actually I can include it in the intro now ....


bassam can you include linearts too?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

One More thing I wanna be a sponsor. ^^

Edit:


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Really? Haha, I'm useful


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

OKeez...you mean contribute? 
sure , owners can sponsor too


I'd put a rough chapter division

1-270 since they are very rare to see 

271-370 more colors but still limited

371-420

421-present 

have any ideas in mind?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn I Am In Love With The Mizukage.


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, that-- gah whatever, I can't think right now, I'm killing ALL my braincells right now trying to finish this Hinata portrait


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Lets Start From Latest Chapters To Backwards. What Do You Think?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess it could work


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> ok I get it now....I likes teh banner idea very much....pek
> 
> 
> Kairi, the blood thirsty once suggested we link linearts too, not only colorings
> ...



i don't really remember much, but i see. :3


e-nat said:


> OKeez...you mean contribute?
> sure , owners can sponsor too
> 
> 
> ...




dude, frick, i actually had a thought on this and i forgot


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

I Say We Work On The Latest 100 Chapters Then On The Previous 354. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

YES, THATS WHAT I THOUGHT.

I say we all work on the latest ones, since they get a hell of a lot more favoratism than others. Then, after that, we assign little sectors to each person.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

my children, you are geniuses...

I agree 

we're only waiting for Hiroshi's word. I don't know when she's online again. but at least we figured out most of the complicated stuff.
Bassam when you open the thread, would you mind taking the first 4 posts for future use. 
I'll tell when it's OK to open the thread


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes Sensei We Are.

Edit:
No Problem.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*
*


​ 
I guess you?re wondering why an Archive and why now? 



We could say it?s an initiative of the newborn ?NF Artists? Lounge?, or better yet,  it?s the very first project of the ?_Lounge_? family.  What we want to do is create a thread to gather most of the contributions we receive in this section:



?    *colored covers*, 
?    *panels*, 
?    *pages*,
?       *Linearts*
?    *Anything relating to Naruto manga*.  



​ The reason is simple. We come across so many wonderful artworks of all levels and styles, artworks that get buried and sometimes lost as time passes by, or simply displaced in no time order making them near damn impossible to find. 


We propose that artists (_of all levels_) who want to participate link their work in this thread, and the archive owners will put them in the first posts by chapter order. 

This way, even after 2 months, colored images will still be_ *visible and not buried*_ under a heap of many newer threads. 

It's also easier for people who are interested in a certain (old) panel or chapter cover, since they can *easily find* them instead of searching the whole subsection.

 Another advantage is for younger artists who don?t like making threads (they can use this less formal (but comprehensive) system). 

​ 
*How to be part of the archive:*​

? Every user of this thread has to upload his work on ImageShack (or another image-sharing site) and post a Thumbnail version of his art (linking to the full version one of course ^^)... 
?  Please post your own work or credit appropriately. No stolen no manipulated work or any kind of duplicated art allowed. 
?  Please include the chapter number when posting your work.
?  Your work will be included in the first posts 
?  Links sometimes go dead, as well. If such a thing is to happen, we will PM you about it, please respond


*If you have any question you can ask in this thread, or simply PM one of the members below. *^^

 *e-NAT (Thread Mod)
Cap. Bassam (Sponsor & Partner)
Caloric Moon (Co-Owner)
Kairi (Co-Owner)
EkibyoGami (Co-Owner)  *​ We look forward to seeing your work or nomination!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> my children, you are geniuses...
> 
> I agree
> 
> ...



yeah, i know we are 

ah, shishi 
i hasn't talked to her in a long time 

So he makes the first 4 posts and.... /isclueless


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Is Clueless?* More Like I Am Waiting For Sensei Signal. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My scanner ruined it [cries_ 



 Agh the reason it's kinda crappy is cause i got a rather rude comment, my father said it looked like a kindergarden drawing cause of the kunai, so I lost all my will to make it good. Yeah.]


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Is Clueless?* More Like I Am Waiting For Sensei Signal. ^^



No, when I went /clueless, it meant I was done being clueless, since I didn't know was gonna happen after that 


Spades said:


> *Spoiler*: _My scanner ruined it [cries_
> 
> 
> 
> Agh the reason it's kinda crappy is cause i got a rather due comment, my father said it looked like a kindergarden drawing cause of the kunai, so I lost all my will to make it good. Yeah.]



No, thats actually pretty good


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

spades For a kindergarten kid you're really advanced  at that age I used to eat my crayons and insult the teacher
I like your perspective and how her hand stretches with the kunai. the only thing is that her eyes are small, but it could be because she is concentrating .

bassam, I'm really glad you're part of this project...
you made the intro so elegant and purdy...pek


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

i helped bassam 
/attentionwhore


eating crayons is so unproffesional Eru ! Putting them on the wall really hard then running down the the hall is where its at !


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

Crayons taste awesome.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> *Spoiler*: _My scanner ruined it [cries_
> 
> 
> 
> Agh the reason it's kinda crappy is cause i got a rather rude comment, my father said it looked like a kindergarden drawing cause of the kunai, so I lost all my will to make it good. Yeah.]



*I Like It,* I Think You Dad I Trying To Encourage You To Do Even Better.

Kairi Chan You Are Dangerous 

My Pleasure Nat Sensei.
Have You Seen The Latest Update? Here


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

good work Bassam I saw the edit.
I knew names and colors were messed up , thanks for fixing them 


See Kairi, Sands agrees with me ...pek

At a later age I used to melt wax crayons on my fingers 
it's fun .....


Ok....Kairi, dear thanks sssoooooo much for the help
here is a gift


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Crayons taste awesome.



Lies. I had a Crayon flavored M&M, it was disgusting.
I still ate it though.


Cap. Bassam said:


> *I Like It,* I Think You Dad I Trying To Encourage You To Do Even Better.
> 
> Kairi Chan You Are Dangerous
> 
> ...



Not that dangerous. I was expressing my artistic nature on the wall


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

kairi said:


> Lies. I had a Crayon flavored M&M, it was disgusting.
> I still ate it though.


That's an M&M, I ate the crayon.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> See Kairi, Sands agrees with me ...pek
> 
> At a later age I used to melt wax crayons on my fingers
> it's fun .....
> ...



Stefu doesn't count 

omg !
you gave me a present i'm allergic too !
o noez  !


Red Sands said:


> That's an M&M, I ate the crayon.



Crayons are nasty


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh Guys, I Need To Go And Do 25 Lap At The Training Ground. BRB

Until Then Please Think Of More Fancier Archive Name. ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

kairi said:


> Stefu doesn't count
> 
> 
> Crayons are nasty



Oh so I don't count?  

Manders won't like that.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Kairi Chan Goddess Are Suppose To Be Kind To Every One. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

Have fun running...


peoples think of smexy names for  archive...

NAO 


ps: kairi.... I didn't know you're allergic to cute lil fluffy kittens


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

^i shall think, no need to rush woman ! 

yeah, i'm allergic to kitties and trees and grass and pollen and stuffs 


Cap. Bassam said:


> Oh Guys, I Need To Go And Do 25 Lap At The Training Ground. BRB
> 
> Until Then Please Think Of More Fancier Archive Name. ^^



Thats..a lot.

I'll try to. I'm pretty good with names :3


Red Sands said:


> Oh so I don't count?
> 
> Manders won't like that.



No, you don't 

Not Crayons as in Hannahkins  !


Cap. Bassam said:


> Kairi Chan Goddess Are Suppose To Be Kind To Every One. ^^



I am, except to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Red Sands


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

what kind of language you use missy....poor sands.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

pfft, he's used to it. or, he damn well better be 



WOOT
MY 2K POST


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

I get special kindness, trust me.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

Under the belt sort of kindness.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

What Do You Guys Think About My Latest Work?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the whole mood with the dark misty background. It feels evil, like some vampire movie (one of the good movies)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Evil You Say. I Love The Sound Of That.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

_I'm ignoring you Stefuu._

I like it 
I feel that it needs to be blended a bit more though <3

Is anyone else getting database errors?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

That looks boss. 


Why ignore me, Keisha?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

who's stefuu?

Kairi's name is Keisha? 
Reminds me of bromwell high...good days...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

I Guess Sand Is stefuu! I think database error are fixed now. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> That looks boss.
> 
> 
> Why ignore me, Keisha?



Because I can 


e-nat said:


> who's stefuu?
> 
> Kairi's name is Keisha?
> Reminds me of bromwell high...good days...



Yes, my name is Keisha 

Bromwell? I never heard of it 


Cap. Bassam said:


> I Guess Sand Is stefuu! I think database error are fixed now. ^^



Yes he is :3

I was getting tired of it, it was getting on my nerves.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

Good.....*sigh of relief*
coz that keisha is a violent, not very smart, rude and mean person. definitely not like you 
Though the show is funny.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

I Can Understand What You Mean Keisha Chan. ^^ 
Hey Sand Wanna Join?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Good.....*sigh of relief*
> coz that keisha is a violent, not very smart, rude and mean person. definitely not like you
> Though the show is funny.



Disgracing the Keisha name 
I'm called bi-polar, straightforward, but trustworthy. i'm also independent and shizz 
I'd like to see it one day O:


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hmmm,* I Know A Girl Named Keisha Who Once Bit Me. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 7, 2009)

Hah, interesting convo's >.>

Well I'll be going to bed now, I'm tired~

 I love the Mizukage colouring *Cap. Bassam*!!  <3



                                                        ~Good night everyone <333


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to date a girl named Keisha. Then she died in a car accident. Now I'm in a bad mood.

Oh welcome new person.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 7, 2009)

i would like to join 
my works is link in my sig


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

Capm: I've been posting for a while now. I thought I joined already.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Good Night Spades Chan.

 I Am So Sorry To Hear That. Sempei. 

*@sapphireninja
*
Give Me A Min To Review Your Work. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 7, 2009)

oh okay 
that's kewl


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome sapphire pek
Night Night spades

So sorry to hear that, HB


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2009)

Why is this thread preparing for archive?  Will there be a second?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Capm: I've been posting for a while now. I thought I joined already.


 Its Captain Or Sempei

I Haven't Seen Your Work Yet!! 

*@sapphireninja*
I See You Are A Sketch Artist. ^^ 

Both Of You Are In. ^^

*@Mider T Sama*
one

No There Wont Be Second. ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to my set shop and you'll see my work. It's one of the sticky threads.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*I See.* No Problem You Are In.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 7, 2009)

yay thank you Cap.Bassam
and thank you too E-nat pek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Don't Mention It.*
I Hope To See Some Of Your Work Here Soon.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 7, 2009)

no problem
i'm planning to put up many work this week since i have not able to post any last week usually friday is when i post up so expect at least 8 work up


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cool Can't Wait To See Them. ^^
By The Way Do You Have A Short Nickname?*

 Naruto Forums Artist's Lounge! Artist's Survey


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 7, 2009)

yup
its either sapphire or saph


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Saph Is Good. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 7, 2009)

good =3
as for mizukage
its lovely 
though it need to blend the backgroung with the mizukage but overall i love the color selection 
and the background got the mysterious vibe which suit her cause we don't know her much yet
so great job


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank You,* I am working on the background. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

thats cool
well i hope to see the results


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Cool Can't Wait To See Them. ^^
> By The Way Do You Have A Short Nickname?*
> 
> Naruto Forums Artist's Lounge! Artist's Survey



Ya I'm in the unknown.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

.
unknown.....

we need more souls.
I'dd do what I should have done earlier. put a link in my sig, I can be slow at times :sweat


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Lolz, Sempei.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm tri gender thats why I'm in unknown.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm tri gender thats why I'm in unknown.


*Nah,* Thats Not The Reason. We Are Bananas Lolx.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm almost finished with  that lineart bro. I just need to remember what chapter its from.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

kewl whos person you draw


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

All about teh buttsecks. If you then than you shall receive.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

Not my cup of tea


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> Not my cup of tea



I didn't get your question so I just made something up.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I didn't get your question so I just made something up.



oh sorry
my grammar is attrocius XD
so this line art you speak of which character are you drawing


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

Mikoto itoshiki


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

from sayanora zetsubou sensei!?!
he's my hubby


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

Naw I'm kidding hehe.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

oh really i sure got fool


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 8, 2009)

May I join Bassam San??


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi~



I need some advice.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> May I join Bassam San??


You Are Welcome To Join Sawa Chan. ^^



~Riku~ said:


> Hi~
> 
> I need some advice.



*Hello, ^^*
How May We Help You Riku Chan.  
By The Way I Liked Your SakuraSaku Drawing You Did Long Ago, ^^


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Bassam San!


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

ahh thanks XD



since I don't have a tablet, I can't do nice computer drawings, instead, doing scribbles like that one >__<

When I draw on paper, what should I use to outline my work? Maybe if I use something strong, I could scan it and try to colour with a mouse...


And also, there are tablets in my school and I tried using them to draw on, and I used photoshop with the brush tool. But the line wasn't nice and smooth, it looks like the pencil tool on paint or something. What program should I use?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Question_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Wanna Know Something I Don't have A Tablet Aswell.* 
I Do Most Of My Lines With Mouse.

I Wanted To Know Exactly The Same Thing As You what should I use to outline my work?

*Answer:* Lineart tips for anime artists. by getty & Digital Art Tutorial by ~spiritwolf77
 
As Far As Coloring With Mouse We Have Lots Of Tutorials About It At Our Front Page. ^^

_*Cell Shading With Mouse In SAI, by e-Nat*_
*
I Recommend You Use Adobe Photoshop Or Adobe Illustrator Or Corel Painter. They Work Perfectly With Tablets.

Tablet Line Art Tutorial : Here

Any Thing Else You Wanna Know? 
*


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

<33333


thank you <333

maybe later, i'll have some more questions, lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Why Not We Will Be Glad To Help You Anytime, ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

Wait to you see the new work Cap and I did. I just need to do something else to it.

Also try this lineart. Its easy and it helped me as I don't have a tablet either.


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> ahh thanks XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same dilema, but what I do to outline my work is just a strong ink pen. I tried permanent markers before and it turned out bad.  I say use precise tip gel pen or a sharpie pen. I think the sharpie is better for outlining to the smallest details, wheras the other one can be messy if you smudge, trust me  Also when you scan your picture, try playing around with the option and lighting, it's what I do to make my lines stand out more so I can colour it easily.

I use Corel Painter model from 2000 so it's not that fancy, but still good, if you have immagination..

haha my answer is fail compared to Cap. Bassam's but, I wanted to help


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

Well we can all help out here. Anytime you need lineart done just email me the pic and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Hah, I guess you're right.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Spades said:


> I have the same dilema, but what I do to outline my work is just a strong ink pen. I tried permanent markers before and it turned out bad.  I say use precise tip gel pen or a sharpie pen. I think the sharpie is better for outlining to the smallest details, wheras the other one can be messy if you smudge, trust me  Also when you scan your picture, try playing around with the option and lighting, it's what I do to make my lines stand out more so I can colour it easily.
> 
> I use Corel Painter model from 2000 so it's not that fancy, but still good, if you have immagination..
> 
> haha my answer is fail compared to Cap. Bassam's but, I wanted to help



No, you actually helped me, thanks! A sharpie...so, that comes in different tip size then? Will it smudge if I paint over it?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*No Spades You Actually Pointed Out Few Things That I Even Dint Know.* ^^

My Linearts No Tablet Used. ^^
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thats Illegal Sempei.*


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> No, you actually helped me, thanks! A sharpie...so, that comes in different tip size then? Will it smudge if I paint over it?



No, if you paint over a sharpie, it shouldn't smudge. This is the sharpie I use.


(it also comes in many other colours )

If you use that type of sharpie, it won't smudge over your drawings. Ever. If you use this precise tip pen, it will. But, this pen is better for shading in bigger spots.


Like for this drawing, I outlined with the sharpie and coloured in with my pen.
But I waited after so it wouldn't smudge 

This is why. The tips are totally different.
(sorry for blurred images, hope you cann make it out)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Spades Nice Work *+REP*. And A *Promotion*.


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahaha, t-thanks Cap. Bassam, hah, just trying to help


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Spades said:


> Ahaha, t-thanks Cap. Bassam, hah, just trying to help



 Helping Others Is The Main Purpose Of This Lounge. I Am Just Glad You Joined Us. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

I was looking through threads and saw it a few times, but never got interested, but yesterday I checked it out, and decided to join, I'm just glad I'm able to help  Considering I'm only 13 years old..........


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Does Age Counts? *No. Lolz
What Was So Special Yesterday?


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know, I saw it was stickied so it must be good so I decided to check it out, plus I was bored. But I'm glad I joined <3333


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

You Mean Its Fun Here? ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

I think so <333


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

I have two new pics in my deviant art gallery


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Link Them Here. Sayu *^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Link Sayu  wait. I'll just go to your dA


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Thats Illegal Sempei.*



Never heard of sampling something illegal.


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

Simari Ketseki

Taiyou Akane


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

I Like The First One, You Should Make More Like Those.​


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

I see, kay then


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lolz, *I Added You To My Watch List.


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay~ thanks~


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

hah, worked on this for about an hour or so, and I like how it turned out actually.

I used a sharpie pen, a perfect tip gel pen, H2,5B,78 AND 8B pencils for shading.

Laurentien coloured pencils, only shades of blue, blue crayola marker and a blue pastel I had aaround. I also used a wet brush to smudge it better and used a napkin to bledn in the eye colours.

I then used Core Painter to make it darker, and the eye glow a bit.

Hope you like it, cause I love this!


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

so prettypek


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

T-Thanks sis <33 I still have room to improve a bit with the shading, but it was late when I worked on this


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

I just really like the eye color and how it glows, and I think you did amazing. Theres always room to improve on anything, but this is just wow!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*I Love It,* I Am Just Glad I Made A Right Choice & Promoted You. ^^
Its Definitely Signature Worthy.


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome Cap.Bassam, but what I suggest is you remove the red glow from the white like glow point 
something like this

gives it more of an effect, if you get my point.

And glad you loved it!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

I Love This Eye, It Suits Perfectly To My Mizukage.



Give Me Your Da Link i will add yo to my watch list. ^^


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 8, 2009)

umm,im not an artist so what should i do here??


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

we have the final ok the for the archive

operation lounge project will commence as soon as Bassam starts the thread!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Great, ^^
I Dint Slept From Yesterday. Lolz


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

I *adore* drawing eyes, I'll admit that.
R-really? but my art is nowhere compared to yours  You're way better!
This is my dA link ^^



I already have you on my watch list


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Spades said:


> No, if you paint over a sharpie, it shouldn't smudge. This is the sharpie I use.
> 
> 
> (it also comes in many other colours )
> ...




omg

thanks so much T___T

<333

+rep







Also...is there anyway that I could join this and help?


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Haha, glad I was able to *~Riku~*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ Riku You Are In.

Girls Enjoy Your Selfs I Will Be Right Back With In A Hour. Gotta Deliver A File.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

ok! Thanks bassam for the thread

now we'll have to start adding pics and nominating...
I'll try to ask some colorist friends and go look for my old stuff


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Bye Cap. Bassam~~<33

Oh the new thread is up!  too bad I suck at colouring


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh ^-^

I think I'm quite good at colouring, with paints and pencils. XD


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

Sawachika Eri, sorry for the late reply. we were sort of preparing for something 

welcome, you can comment on others' works, post any funny/pretty fanart you like (with credits), or just randomly talk to whoever is here pek


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

I randomly feel like drawing Hina 


I will draw Hinata. Back in 5 mins. Or less. 

MS PAINT, HERE I COME!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

See how under loved Ten Ten is? I shall draw a picture of her when I go back home.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











nyuuuu!

i actually just drew an extremely crappy pic of her now whil drawing hina on paint! and I have millions of her on paper x3


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

She looks good  I think her hair tho makes her head look a bit too big


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

lol, I thought the big head made her look cute that's why 

I was attempting to draw a chibi version of her, lol

but as you can see, that failed. ;p


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn thing posted before I finished 

It does make her look cute!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*I Am Here, Sensei.*
Hmmm, I Wonder What Kairi Chan & Others Are Up To. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

I just woke up (:

Riku, you has some really good paint skills ! I couldn't do anything like that if I tried !
I actually plan on participating in sotw this week, though its iffy


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*oh good morning, kairi chan ^^*
Naruto Manga Coloring Archive. Is Up And Running Now. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

actually, it 4:46 PM here 

i seen it ~! we finally has it up and running ! 
next, others post and we link it in the first posts or we look for the arts?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

I Want Nat Sensei Do An Example. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

example of what?

ok wait, I'll link some of my work to start. 


anyone know which chapter is this one?



done


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

woot, show us how its done *i'm still half sleep* 

damn you got some coloring skills
but i don't know


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lucky You, I Haven't Slept Since Yesterday.*

Ok, Thanks For The Example Sensei.
Who Is Next Now?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

some promotion would be needed?
any ideas?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hmmmm, *Promotion To Attract Users?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

An Announcement
Banner that the lot of us wear in our sig


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah something like that. 
anyone propose to do a banner?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

I NOMINATE ERU TO DO SO


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Example: 
That I Have Been Thinking. ^^

*Naruto Manga Chapter 455*
Waiting
*Naruto Manga Chapter 454
*? Panel 06-07 by DD
? Panel 06-07 by Cap. Bassam
*Naruto Manga Chapter 453*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 452*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 451*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 450*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 449*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 448*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 447*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 446*
*Naruto Manga Chapter 445

I Would Love To Do The Banner. ^^
*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

you can nominate if you want...
that works too ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

I Say This Way It Would Be Easier For Users. Not To Mention All The Content Would Be Much More Arranged.
I Nominate Nat Sensei. Aswell


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

hullo whats cooking?
nomination? well leave it to the pro
e-nat


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

e-nat said:


> example of what?
> 
> ok wait, I'll link some of my work to start.
> 
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> hullo whats cooking?
> nomination? well leave it to the pro
> e-nat





Discussing about Naruto Manga Coloring Archive.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

er....Can't we ask someone else?
I'll wait and see, because I'm working on something at the moment ^^
we can ask one of our sig and avy suppliers. Since they work with that kind of graphics. 

Thanks HB!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

e-nat said:


> er....Can't we ask someone else?
> I'll wait and see, because I'm working on something at the moment ^^
> 
> Thanks HB!!!



I only knew because I was once working on the same drawing but I got lazy and ended it.


Except I was gonna draw Sasuke facing Naruto. I guess I can still finish it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Tell Me The Banner Size. I Will Work On It After I Get Some Sleep Right Now My Brain In Not Functioning Properly. Lolz

Till Then Please Close The Naruto Manga Coloring Archive. I Have An Idea I Will Share It With You Later.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

you mean close the thread?
I never did banners before so I don't know. Kairi should know since she proposed something similar to FCs

Sleep well


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

oh well i can draw an lineart and watercolor it or water color a manga page 
either way i would like to do something


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah Temporally Close It. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok!

Sure Sapphire we'd love to have your work 
please


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank You,* Now Wait Till Tomorrow I Will Cover All The Work From 400 To 455. Arrange Them Properly Then Pm You For Reviewing. ^^

How Does That Sound?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

yay!
well now i can brush up my painting and water coloring skills
oy so much drawings to do but its all fun plus i need the pratice too


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

Bassam!That sounds wow....


Great Idea, did I ever tell you how glad I am to have you here?
Thanks a lot , and rest well 

Saph, awesome! better get to coloring then


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

We're colouring pages? I wish I could participate but my colouring skills phail >.> Plus I can't do linearts on my programs


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank You,* But Bad Luck I Have To Run 25 Laps So No Rest. ^^
I Guess I Can Go 2 Days With Out Sleeping.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

As long as you do color that's all that matters . We're not looking for "OMFG Da Vinci" we're looking for a helpful participating community and you're all very welcome.

Besides, you'll get better when by practicing 




bassam, ouch two days....damn that's too much.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

well its better to rest than to overpush yourself Cap.Bassam
trust me i did the same thing and miss my due date -_-;;;
as for me i have to get more paper to start X3


----------



## Krix (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi.  I would like to be apart of this group-sort of thing I guess.  I love drawing. <3

I drew a TobiDei pic a few days ago, I spent about 20 minutes on it but I think it came out good. :3


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

see ya cap :3

i seen Eru said my name about fanclubs and stuffs 


omg hime <333
thats good for 20 min. i has the drawing skills of a roach


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

cool pic hime! Tobi looks so loving!
welcome ^^


Kairi, what's the size of a banner? since we wanna design one for the archive.


----------



## Krix (Jul 8, 2009)

Kairi. <333

thanks for the welcome; hopefully i can be of some use here. XD


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

Since Hime added a fanart, I wanna add one too  pek


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

^ OMG MIZUKAGE 

It all depends Eru.



or this:


some may be 300x200
the max is normally 400 though
you can have a trans with words on the side
etc, etc.


----------



## Krix (Jul 8, 2009)

OMFG E-NAT I LOVE IT. 

I love how you colored her lips.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

Kairi, Can you design one pwetty pwease?
which size do you prefer?


Hime, thank you!


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2009)

Omg e-nat she sooo pretty
and the color is lovely and she have that mysterious vibe
i love how her eyes and lip look
great job again e-nat pek
now i want to draw her too


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Kairi, Can you design one pwetty pwease?
> which size do you prefer?
> 
> 
> Hime, thank you!



sigh
normally i'd say no
but for you guys..yeah 
i prefer the first one, so i'll do it like that
but i need some stock :3


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

My theory is that she's Madara's lover 
that's why she left in charge after he left.


Kairi, I goes to dangerous mountains looking for stock....Thank you  for your sheer awesomeness.

will be back.

Stock Number 1



stock number 2



Third by Mia 


Choose the one(s) you find suitable. 
I didn't choose any famous artists, because that would be too obvious and they don't need the pimpage.

or you think adding famous work is good, the only one I think would be great is Patrick. The rest is up to you if you prefer more famous artists.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

GOING WITH EPIC SAMUI STOCK, THANK YOU <3333333333
will be back in a min or two(not really)


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

ok ^^
I'm tired, so I'm gonna rest for a while. 
Tomorrow I have to wake up at 5am because I need to call someone overseas and I'm used to sleeping at 2am.


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

I started drawing this traditionally at 8:33 PM, finished at 8:37 PM, then from 8:37 until 9:40 PM I've been colouring this digitally. I seriosuly ADORE how this turned out, this is my impression of the Mizukage and what she looks like coloured. I hope you all like this!

Time: 1: 07 minutes

Tools: H2 pencil, Black sharpie pen and Corel Painter 2000, only a mouse, no tablet. 



Thanks for viewing~!!!



here


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

That sounds hard 

I tried guys, I really tried 


Thats good Spades :]


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks *kairi*

That looks great!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you !
Meh, it looks like too much


----------



## Lust (Jul 8, 2009)

I like it               <3333333333


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you much.
I don't really like it, but then again I never really like my work


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 8, 2009)

Try to make the text a little more visible and it'll be perfect. x]


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

Nonsense it's smex... Have faith child, I just logged in to tell you thanx for teh awesome banner 

Spades, great work on mizu! I love the color you chose for her hair, and she looks soooo purdy 

Now I'm going to sleep


----------



## Kairi (Jul 8, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Try to make the text a little more visible and it'll be perfect. x]



ty 
i'll try, the text is on soft light 100% 


e-nat said:


> Nonsense it's smex... Have faith child, I just logged in to tell you thanx for teh awesome banner
> 
> Spades, great work on mizu! I love the color you chose for her hair, and she looks soooo purdy
> 
> Now I'm going to sleep



i'm glad you like it Eru <33
It was a pleasure to make it 

night night :3


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 8, 2009)

kairi said:


> ty
> i'll try, the text is on soft light 100%



Just lower the opacity till it looks right for you. <3


----------



## Krix (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the banner, Kairi! X3

And nice fanart, Spades!  She looks lovely.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2009)

Bro what you think. We can now submit this as a cover?


----------



## Sahil (Jul 9, 2009)

Yo Minna..
i hope everyone is ok.. there is quite alot of msgs.. i was coloring some chibis.. and also watching 3 aniime series at same time.. didnt get time to check thread..

i was thinking.. in last chapter.. we see 2 new kages and now all 5 kages revealed.. but in only one week mizukage get the hell of popularity..  there is all over mizukage colourings and fanarts.. and i guess if we rank kages now.. mizuekage will be the first..

oh well.. womens get popularity easily.. but the sad part in naruto is.. that female characters are not enough strong compare to males as in other animes.. mostly are supportive types.. i hope mizukage will be strong..

@hand_banana and bassam: lineart is good.. and background is amazing.. and naruto shading look like a quick work.. lines are too dark.. i think if u used 70/80% opacity that would work better.. overall good work.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

HB sure you can submit the cover when Mister bassam arranges things


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

e-nat said:


> HB sure you can submit the cover when Mister bassam arranges things




Mister Bassam!​


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 9, 2009)

sorry bout the innactivity work and life and what not, damn you reality! 

so what is my job again exactly?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

hum.....when people add work, if it falls under your chapter number you manage it .

after second thought, can you take care of the linearts?
Kairi gets the covers and bassam the panels. 
better this way. you get a post for posting links to linearts Naruto Chapter 455 Predictions Thread
see what bassam did and it works the same way ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

Suigintou no Yoru
for co-owners to read
If Kairi can manage the covers, that would be awesome  
you already have a post in the archive. 


and Moon can take care of the lines

there's also Ebi


----------



## Seductress (Jul 9, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *It Seems Birds Also Fantasize About Raping Sasuke. *




Dont be mean. But i gotta agree. xDDDD


----------



## Kairi (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll take covers, no prob :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

kairi said:


> I'll take covers, no prob :3



Glad You Came Kairi. 

You Must Post The Covers In The Same Way As I Did With The Panels. Only Difference You Will Use Thumbnails.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright, starting from 455 and back right?
Thumbnails don't count as pics right?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

I think they do count as pics.

judge what suits you best Kairi and choose whatever way. Thumbnails or links


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

Thumbnails Are Better, You Can Post Up To 10 Per Post. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 9, 2009)

I see what your saying Bas, but I think links would be better because I can have a lot more of them in one post.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe post one thumb so that people can see which cover it is and the rest are links.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 9, 2009)

I see, like

*Naruto Manga Chapter Coloring 445:*
<thumbnail>
link
link
link
link
*Naruto Manga Chapter Coloring 444:*
<thumbnail>
link
link
link

good idea <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

Wait Allow Me To Make An Example. ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

*452 Cover Listings*






*Credits To: *TheWar, DD, aMt, DarkFlameDragon, Euraj

*Download Banner PSD* From Here

You Can Post Covers Like This Kairi Chan. ^^


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bassam your pretty talented!  How did you get your hand writing on your sig?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

you might wanna put the credits in order by thumbnail ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Bassam your pretty talented!  How did you get your hand writing on your sig?


*
Tablet PC,* Is The Answer. 

Teller You Better Spoiler Tag That Sasuke Picture In Your Signature. 

@Sensei 
 You Are Right.

I Hope You Got What I Meant Kairi Chan. 
Well Then Guys Is Time For My Daily 25 Laps. See You All Later May Be Within Hour Or Two, ^^

Same Rules Are Applies To Lineart Submission Aswell. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 9, 2009)

tablet pc, i shall have one day 

I like that way, but I'd have to keep posting. I'd rather have it like this:




By person
By person
By person
By person

this way i can fit more of the colors on one page


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe it's better to put the raw instead of colored version as preview. not to show preference or something

Teller, yeah your sig is above size limit. If you could spoiler tag it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

*That Way Is Good Too. ^^ *
I Have No Problem.

@Sensei
You Mean Manga Raw Cover ?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 9, 2009)

e-nat said:


> maybe it's better to put the raw instead of colored version as preview. not to show preference or something
> 
> Teller, yeah your sig is above size limit. If you could spoiler tag it.



i never know where to find raw 
oh wait, the origi. manga cover, the one with no color?


Cap. Bassam said:


> *That Way Is Good To. ^^ *
> I Have No Problem.



Alright 
Thanks for the .PSD btw !


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

yup that's what I meant
cover with no color ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

*^^ Linearts I See.*

What Is EkibyoGami Suppose To Do? **


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 9, 2009)

hullo everyone
i'm still picking which cover to chose 
personally any cover would be nice but i want to do one that's not too simple or too complicate
i could get the line art done within 8 min or less
as for coloring it will vary i only have use watercolor once but i think i'll manage 
a graphic tablet how lovely pek
i so want one that way i could draw and color my comics and i could finally use a computer to edit my work


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome saph...get to work so we'll see your mad coloring skillzz

Ekibyo Mmmm, when he shows up we'll see ^^

he can help you with the panels, since there's lots of them.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks e-nat 
i finally color it but i use the wrong paper 
i forgot watercolors paper wrinkle ordiary paper
oh i hope people will still like it 
its a picture of sasuke from chapter 230 i think
its from a chinease manga so yeah
and i even change the background too


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

I Still Wanna See It. Saph ^^

*@Sensei*
 Ekibyo Will Be My Assistant.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 10, 2009)

they are awesome!!!!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

moved amt's contributions to the archive, Hmm I'm gonna have to sort the covers and panels by number instead artist

to keep things as they are ...for now I have to go out but I will fix it when I come back.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

phew those are good ! 
i'm gonna be doin the covers now :3 

alright eru, so it was you who moved aMt's stuff


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah they were intended for archive after all. ^^

I'll see you later!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

*Nose Bleed,* I Saw Something I Shouldn't Have!!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 10, 2009)

and what would that be??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

It A Really Really Strange Set Request. ^^


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 10, 2009)

holy cow tits i fell so far behind this week  damn you work!  ok ok what chapters am i covering and are there any linearts already up?! sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

You Are Covering All The Line Arts. From 455 to 1. 
Now Get To Work. ^^

You Start Form 455 To 1

Just Like Me And Kairi Did.


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys~

Finished this in 30 minutes~ so it's kinda bad >.> it looks better trust me, just my scanner always ruins the colours >.>


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 10, 2009)

thats awesome spades

Cap: i know i know you have every right to be made at me  but uh you have some linearts up on your links, if im in charge of those should i just go ahead and take them off your post so you can delete them?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

I won't say this is hard, but I'm getting confused with the covers and the random panels 

thats good Spades, just her hand is too big :3


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 10, 2009)

atleast you have something on your posts :sweat im still trying to catch up


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

Compared to Bas I'm fodder


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

kairi, could you make the first post as an index linking to another that has the colorings.
instead of linking the threads/pics directly ?

I tried doing that (like bassam did) , and it might be more organized

or you can leave it like that since there aren't many pics in 550- range ^^

but other chapters might have a lot of colorings.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 10, 2009)

check me to make sure im doing this right, i read the earlier posts im just running around like a beheaded chicken.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't really understand 
I mean, when I do understand I'll most likely do it, but I don't understand what your asking me to do


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

i meant the first posts are meant to be an index

when they click them they lead to a post that has the other works.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 10, 2009)

i dont think i got everything  i have to go to work now i wont be in till tomorrow, if i did something wrong let me know and i'll fix it asap


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

so you want me to link to the persons thread, instead of just their colorings?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

yes ^^ but mainly for your post in the thread I meant. 
That you make the post just for index (that links to the post that has the colorings). like I did in the same post.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

OH I C.
I get what you mean now, sorry for being a noob


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

no problemas....I wasn't very clear anyway...


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll do it right now. I can't seem to find any 450 && 451 Cover pages


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok I'm lost here.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

Being lost
is better than being found
Because you are free
And never, ever bound.


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hey guys~
> 
> Finished this in 30 minutes~ so it's kinda bad >.> it looks better trust me, just my scanner always ruins the colours >.>



i cant even do something like that in 2 hours 

looks nice 

bahahaha you guys got that thingy going eh? looks like a pin in the ass 

I would like to help but i wouldnt know were to start or how to do anything haha  im useless


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hey guys~
> 
> Finished this in 30 minutes~ so it's kinda bad >.> it looks better trust me, just my scanner always ruins the colours >.>


*
I Love It Spades, ^^*
I Wanna Kill Your Scanner For Destroying Such A Wonderful Art. 
Was Everything Done By Hand? Or Did You Use Photoshop To Color It! 

*@EkibyoGami*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

kairi said:


> Being lost
> is better than being found
> Because you are free
> And never, ever bound.



lol...free as a hawk in the sky..unbound by earthly needs.


ps: I'm also packing stuff for moving to another house 
That's why I didn't work on covers anymore ..oops


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

Kairi, Moon & Sensei Thank You For Your Hard Work. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys tell me what you think about this new lineart I drew.

Badass Beyond Belief ~The Demon Sky Pirate Vegeta FC

Nat you got that light turned on. I see ya.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 10, 2009)

hi guys..
just finished my new work..


@hand_banana: nice lineart


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

what the hell is wrong with image shack?
All the pictures are replaced by that horrible ad 


@ Sahil, very cute colors and pic I really like it a lot!

HB, good work on that lineart


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

your welcome bas :3


omg eru you getting this too
imageshack is fucking us over


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

hacker maybe?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

i dunno, but its getting annoying going to the fc section only to see these huge ads


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

hi guys                                 ~


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

haroooooo


----------



## Sahil (Jul 10, 2009)

thanx nat-chan.. ^^

oh yeah.. something is wrong with imageshack.. i post a topic and see all those banners in icon selecting area..


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

To make a dotted border like mines:




this isn't actually a tut, i just made it for a friend since she didn't understand and i thought i'd share it with you all


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

I love my new set 

How ish everyone :3


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

kairi said:


> To make a dotted border like mines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



worship

thank you goddess Kairi...
I was doing all sorts of complicated stuff but the answer was soooo simple...

thank you

Sahil, yeah...poor buggers, someone must have hacked their system


Spades. love the set as well pek


teh gasp!!!!!!!!!!!!!
check this out



waves must be expanding


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

My set is of me


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

you're brave 
I'd never put my pic in my set


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the....5th time I think I have a set of me. I posted like 20 something pics in the member vid/pic thread too  I don't care if people see me or know my name. If they don't know my last name or phone number or w/e it's fine with me.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> I love my new set
> 
> How ish everyone :3



you look purty thar 

i is fine, just sleepy. you? :3


e-nat said:


> worship
> 
> thank you goddess Kairi...
> I was doing all sorts of complicated stuff but the answer was soooo simple...
> ...



i know how you feel, i didn't understand either
but when i did, one of my friends name Emily didn't
so i told her i would screen what i did
i'm glad i posted it here, so now you understand 



> teh gasp!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> check this out
> 
> 
> ...



i dislike this


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks you 

Going to bed NOW lol byes <333

Btw, kairi, we need to talk more xD


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

yw
you look like you could do a good cosplay !

and yes, we needs to talk a lot more :B <3


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey who here can make really good animated sigs?

if so I need One Piece episode 128 9:16-9:19 done


----------



## Elias (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello everyone... 

Never posted in this thread before. 

I've been working on stupid lineart allllll day. Now it's time for pizza.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*Hello Novae, ^^*
Here Is Your Pizza. 

*@Sahil*
*Wow,* Its Wonderful. I Can't Take My Eyes Off It. 
*
@Sempei*
I Think The Sets Request Shop Will Do It.


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

pizzaaaa pek

bama



Welcome ressssssssss


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 11, 2009)

Apologies guys, my old PC and Scanner spontaneously combusted. 

Using my friend's laptop for the moment.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *
> @Sempei*
> I Think The Sets Request Shop Will Do It.



Where? What set shop?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

I feel sorry for you Lord.


And Hand, I recommend  Heero's Gif Shop for that.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

mmmm,pizzaaa!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

But I want someone to do it naooooooooo


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

wuaaaaaa
SCARYYYYYYY


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Wait, you have a specialty in somethng. What was it again?


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

me,what speciality?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*I Would Have Made That Gif For You But I Dont Watch One Piece.
Stop Scaring Sawa Chan Sempei. !
*​


----------



## Lust (Jul 11, 2009)

Yo~


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *I Would Have Made That Gif For You But I Dont Watch One Piece.
> Stop Scaring Sawa Chan Sempei. !
> *​


 Thankyou Bassam San.Youre like my big brother/sister.By the way,are you a girl or a boy??


Spades said:


> Yo~


Yo Spade San;-)


----------



## Lust (Jul 11, 2009)

What's up


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

Guys, I wanna draw
But I suck
Any suggestions?


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

i sucked too,but now im kinda good.I actually draw many anime and manga figures at home;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

Sawa Chan i am a boy oh no i am a MAN. Great Now I Have A e-sister ^^

Hay Spades. 

Kairi Chan Keep Practicing. 

Guys i need some advice aswell. Lolx

I Am Trying To Advance My Forbidden CG-Core Shading Jutsu.



What Do You Guys Think? How Is It?


----------



## Lust (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the black eye could be...well more black, I think it could have more darker shadings around his closed eye and then kinda fading out into his skin, if that makes sense, I like it otherwise Cap. Bassam~!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

I See What You Mean. 
What Do You Think About The Skin Tone & His Hair?


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sawa Chan i am a boy oh no i am a MAN. Great Now I Have A e-sister ^^
> 
> Hay Spades.
> 
> ...



Yayy,i will call you Bassam Niisan now,okay?
And youre pic is great!!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 11, 2009)

I love how you did the Cap. Bassam  I'm seriously in love with it! I like his hair also pek


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Spades I thought you were a guy?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

I like his hair, but I think the skin is too dark. Naruto has more of a tan skin tone. And to me, maybe it is just me, his skin looks kind of dirty. The purple around his eye could be darker as well, to make it look more real.

But I may be just nit-picking (:


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*Lolz,* No Problem Sawa Chan.

*@Spades*
So I Finally Managed To Shade Hairs Properly. ^^
Thank You.

I Better Hurry Up And Finish It

@Kairi You Are Right, ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Man Imma get fired lol. I'm at working watching Bleach on the big screen.


----------



## Lust (Jul 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Spades I thought you were a guy?



What made you think that? No, I'm a girl.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz,* No Problem Sawa Chan.
> 
> *@Spades*
> So I Finally Managed To Shade Hairs Properly. ^^
> ...


Thanks Bassam-Niisan!



Hand Banana said:


> Man Imma get fired lol. I'm at working watching Bleach on the big screen.


Oh,ive done that before,its cool;-)


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Man Imma get fired lol. I'm at working watching Bleach on the big screen.



lulz and talking to us 

brave person


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Spades said:


> What made you think that? No, I'm a girl.



Did you just get embarrassed by me asking that question and changed your sig an avi?


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

Spades said:


> What made you think that? No, I'm a girl.



i sometimes think that most of the people here on the forums are guys 

dosn't quite get to me that so many girls are on teh forums 


but ugh has anyone else lookd at the smilies list? i think we lost some O.o


----------



## Lust (Jul 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Did you just get embarrassed by me asking that question and changed your sig an avi?



No  LMFAO! You actually think I _care_ what people say about me?! Especially on a *forum*! No, I wanted to change it back to my UlquiGrimm theme <3 Yaoi ftw


/fangirling



EkibyoGami said:


> i sometimes think that most of the people here on the forums are guys
> 
> dosn't quite get to me that so many girls are on teh forums



Haha I used to think that too.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

Woot ! I finally drew a chibi


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i sometimes think that most of the people here on the forums are guys
> 
> dosn't quite get to me that so many girls are on teh forums



I wasn't thinking from that point of prospective.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

Rofl, everyone is a girl until proven otherwise. Trufax.

Anyone know how to lineart here?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

kairi said:


> Rofl, everyone is a girl until proven otherwise. Trufax.


_Punches Kairi in the arm_ 



kairi said:


> Anyone know how to lineart here?



I can what you need?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

Its not my fault, you all were girls until your posts proved me otherwise 

I drew fail chibi that I want lineart'd. Thank you kind sir


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

pen tool my friend 

takes sometime getting used to though


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

I know, love, but I am shit with the pen tool


----------



## celious (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sawa Chan i am a boy oh no i am a MAN. Great Now I Have A e-sister ^^
> 
> Hay Spades.
> 
> ...



WOw he's very cool. But I agree with the others, I would make his skin tone darker. But except this it's awesome. Very nice job Bassam


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

kairi said:


> I know, love, but I am shit with the pen tool



aww im loved 

this might help Link


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

So Who Wanna See The Final Version ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Show us.



kairi said:


> Its not my fault, you all were girls until your posts proved me otherwise
> 
> I drew fail chibi that I want lineart'd. Thank you kind sir



I'll do it when I get home. I don't have CS3 here at work. Umm... btw do you want her hair straight or curly like you kinda have it?



EkibyoGami said:


> aww im loved
> 
> this might help chibi



Thats a good guide but the final results were done on the tablet


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

Here You Go Sempei. Lol


----------



## celious (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Here You Go Sempei. Lol





Hehe  very funny. And it's very good. Nice background. Love the pic of Sakura behind 
Very good job as usual Bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*Thank You,* Celia. ^^


----------



## Sahil (Jul 11, 2009)

@Bassam: thank you... ^^
and your cg core shading is really improving... i really like this naruto pic.. specialy background and hairs...

and here is my latest coloring from bleach...

*Sun Sun - Strangle Anaconda*
​


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Eye still need to be black. Black bro. Rest of the colors are great. Also who is this said goddess 

Bro is Sakura bending over with her tits showing? Where you get that background from?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> aww im loved
> 
> this might help abuse from school



This is so hard 


Hand Banana said:


> I'll do it when I get home. I don't have CS3 here at work. Umm... btw do you want her hair straight or curly like you kinda have it?



I would love it curly please ♥


Cap. Bassam said:


> Here You Go Sempei. Lol



This one is better, I like it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

Kairi Is The goddess of this lounge. ^^

@Sahil,
It Looks Just Like Anime. ^^ 
Hmmm, You Like Anime Style Coloring?

@Celia 
When Are You Releasing Your Next Narusaku Drawing?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

kairi said:


> *This is so hard*



Yea I know lol. I get that a lot. Oh you were talking about the lineart thingy. Here is a simple one I learned from.


Cap. Bassam said:


> Kairi Is The goddess of this lounge. ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

Here You Go Sempei.


----------



## celious (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Celia
> When Are You Releasing Your Next Narusaku Drawing?




The next page of my Narusaku doujin is coming tomorrow. I'm still working on it. And it'll probably be ready tomorrow. 
Thank you for asking


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*I See,* I Will Make Sure To Check It Out Tomorrow. ^^


----------



## celious (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *I See,* I Will Make Sure To Check It Out Tomorrow. ^^



Hehe yeah ^^ I'll post it on DA since the whole doujin is a bit long now... I can't believe that I already did a story of 37 pages


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Guys!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*Well Celia,* You Better Believe It You Did A Amazing Job With The Story. ^^
Celious has 76,766 pageviews total and her 147 deviations were viewed 273,582 times. She watches 231 people, while 536 people watch her. you are famous.


----------



## celious (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Well Celia,* You Better Believe It You Did A Amazing Job With The Story. ^^
> Celious has 76,766 pageviews total and her 147 deviations were viewed 273,582 times. She watches 231 people, while 536 people watch her. you are famous.



Hehe yeah kinda  But it's not very important for me. I prefer see how people receive the story to work on my own project with my own characters later 
But thank you for saying all these kind things


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm back!!!!
Hellos peoples!

*ps goes to check for spam*
be back soon


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

celious said:


> Hehe yeah kinda  But it's not very important for me. I prefer see how people receive the story to work on my own project with my own characters later
> But thank you for saying all these kind things



Then you should disable your stats



e-nat said:


> I'm back!!!!
> Hellos peoples!
> 
> *ps goes to check for spam*
> be back soon



 dear god watch how many posts she deletes lol.


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Then you should disable your stats
> 
> 
> 
> dear god watch how many posts she deletes lol.



I thought she was he this whole time 



kairi said:


> This is so hard




yea i know, it almost makes me feel like quitting hah, BUT NEVER!!:WOW


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

if people learn to read the rules, I never have to delete stuff ..now do I?

besides it's only the usual "nice " "good work"
nothing that will be missed 


and yes, I'm a she  not a he
how many guys would have a sparkling Sauce avy?


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> if people learn to read the rules, I never have to delete stuff ..now do I?
> 
> besides it's only the usual "nice " "good work"
> nothing that will be missed
> ...



meh, you'd be surprised


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

very interesting indeed. 

I'm sure sauce will be sooo happy to know he's loved


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I thought she was he this whole time



I used to think she was 16. But she umm yelled at me and told me her and I are close in age.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

^^ hmm let's c.... according to the rules, i have to submit a artwork in order to be recognised as a artist. Does it matter what for kind of art i submit?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

Speaking of which how come I'm not in the artist panal?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I used to think she was 16. But she umm yelled at me and told me her and I are close in age.




lolzeez I'm not old ...nor young. I'm immortal



jamjamstyle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> ^^ hmm let's c.... according to the rules, i have to submit a artwork in order to be recognised as a artist. Does it matter what for kind of art i submit?



Hullo! JamJam welcome to our humble hideout 

you can submit artwork but so far we submit randomly, not to the main page or anything. just to get a comment or two.
If the thread boss sees you as qualified (which you are ) you can join and post whatever you want.

we also give criticism and informal comments, by informal I mean crack . 

We also make plans to rule the world. but those are secret so don't tell anyone .



Hand Banana said:


> Speaking of which how come I'm not in the artist panal?



 I can add you now 
I can add jamjam too 
and Sasuke  he's an artist (of hatred)


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Hullo! JamJam welcome to our humble hideout
> 
> you can submit artwork but so far we submit randomly, not to the main page or anything. just to get a comment or two.
> If the thread boss sees you as qualified (which you are ) you can join and post whatever you want.
> ...



Ow then it's fine ^_^ my hart is finally at ease, btw nice to have such a lounge  

Don't worry about the world domination plan,  there's no one who can force me to leak out the plans....mwhuahahahah


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

soooo any cool titles you have in mind for the artist panel (first page)?


HB, you're content supplier already...you wanna be moved to artist section?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

OMG  no fashion sense!? where did you get that from


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

Tis fandom bible/legend. 

ps true words


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> very interesting indeed.
> 
> I'm sure sauce will be sooo happy to know he's loved


I Feel Sick. 



Hand Banana said:


> I used to think she was 16. But she umm yelled at me and told me her and I are close in age.


Hmmm, We All Are At The Same Age Range.



jamjamstyle said:


> Ow then it's fine ^_^ my hart is finally at ease, btw nice to have such a lounge
> 
> Don't worry about the world domination plan,  there's no one who can force me to leak out the plans....mwhuahahahah



 Lets Begin The Invasion. 

 But First Lets Eat Some Jam.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Feel Sick.
> 
> Lets Begin The Invasion.
> 
> But First Lets Eat Some Jam.



Noooooooo why the jam  "runs to the door and slams it behind himself"

oh well it can't be helped, funny comics btw HB


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

ok...I'm not gonna edit anymore, Bassam's codes are way too confusing


bassam...how do you even write posts will all those codes without going crazy?!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> Noooooooo why the jam  "runs to the door and slams it behind himself"
> 
> oh well it can't be helped, funny comics btw HB



 Jaaaaaam 
I Should share you with Everyone We Are About To Hit 6K Views. 

By the way mr. jam show me your work! So That I Can Eat You Ops I mean Add you. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

Woot, I'm lovin all the comics here ♥


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Jaaaaaam
> I Should share you with Everyone We Are About To Hit 6K Views.
> 
> By the way mr. jam show me your work! So That I Can Eat You Ops I mean Add you. ^^



How many servings do you want XD? My sig is something i drew and colored for example


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*Just One,* Show Me Your Best Work Yet.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

my OC 
her name is *Uchihyuuga Nejilli *

she is 18
her stats are >  OMFGBBQ-StRoNgEr-than-Itachi-and-J-man-combined = 10000000 pts
she has perfect genjutsu, taijutsu, ninjustu
she has like an older sister who killed her clan of hamsters, she's like training to kill that evil wicked sister. 
her bloodline is insta-kill, it developped recently all she has to do is look at some one and they die. horrible and painful way. 
she, like, has many molesters who want her body (because she's that effing gorgeous), like including the matriarch of her clan. the matriarch's name is er..."Mara"


Created with the awesome flash game VM conversation



in my style



 her combat clothes are special.....


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Here ya go... This is my most favourited work on Deviantart.

@E-nat, nice sketch  very lovely expression.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> my OC
> her name is *Uchihyuuga Nejilli *
> 
> 
> ...



STOP BEING GOOOD AT DRAWING 


btw, flash link didn't work for me


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

@Sensei 
I Love It, 


@Jam
You Are Experienced Level Artist. I Am Glad Sensei Invited You To Join.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

wow jam that's really awesome 
you have great shading skillz not to mention good anatomy. I could learn a thing or two...


I see you missed teh epic original character data...Nejilli is sad (it was either Nejilli or Sasukitty, N sounds nicer).


kairi, strange it works for me...now does it work?




Bassam, my my ....


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Jam
> You Are Experienced Level Artist. I Am Glad Sensei Invited You To Join.



Hahahah ^_^ the world is ours now XD

@nat, *Uchihyuuga Nejilli *  it's a really nice OC.

Here's mine i did a long while ago... the guy has a mutated dragonarm so be friendly with him.  



I know the anatomy sucks a bit, but i'm practicing to give him a better design and stuff. Pose was also a bit hard to handle ;_;


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> kairi, strange it works for me...now does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i mean, i can see the pic
but the link to the flash didn't work


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

that put a smile on my face


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

oopsies silly me
Ephesians 2:11-22


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> wow jam that's really awesome
> you have great shading skillz not to mention good anatomy. I could learn a thing or two...



I think i should learn a stuff or 2 from you, you've awsome works on deviantart  This is my first year in trying to draw stuff like manga, i need to learn from more experienced people like you. It's definently not otherwise XD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*@Sensei*
Now I Am Having Coloring Attacks.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> I think i should learn a stuff or 2 from you, you've awsome works on deviantart  This is my first year in trying to draw stuff like manga, i need to learn from more experienced people like you. It's definently not otherwise XD




thank you 

oh so you originally draw traditional figures more, no wonder you have great anatomy skills 


Bassam, Coloring attacks?
 interesting...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

yes coloring attacks. this is when i color stuff. ^^

*Say Everyone What Is the worst paring you guys have ever seen?*
*
For Me I Say*
Orochimaru x Kabuto


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

have fun coloring ^^

NaruHina hands down


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

kakashi sakura.... its just wrong


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*@EkibyoGami *
I Agree 100%
*
@Sensei*
What Wrong With Naruhina


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

e-nat said:


> thank you
> 
> oh so you originally draw traditional figures more, no wonder you have great anatomy skills



I like to draw traditional but i got last year a wacom tablet XD what a pain that was to handle pff XD here's a example from what i do in class when i'm bored.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

@JAM
Wow, Thats Good.
 Classes Are For Studying Jammy Kun.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @JAM
> Wow, Thats Good.
> Classes Are For Studying Jammy Kun.



I know i know... but the guy who was teaching was too boring (talked for for 50 minutes nonstop/ took no breaks).... the guy who was sitting next to me fell literaly in sleep. Drawing is better then sleeping in class XD


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

yea i like to draw traditional to, a lot easier than using the tablet >.<

*@bassam*

No classes are to keep people imprisoned in this so called society


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

@Jam
I See, By the way do you have da account?


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Jam
> I See, By the way do you have da account?



Yeah its jamjamstyle.deviantart.com ^_^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*@Jam*
Great Now Jammy You Are Going To Be Under My Watch.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jam*
> Great Now Jammy You Are Going To Be Under My Watch.



Muwhahahah, same goes for, you won't escape my eye ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

hmm  you have some nice stuff jamjam, I like your bleach fanart pek


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> hmm  you have some nice stuff jamjam, I like your bleach fanart pek



Thanks, drawing bleach characters is most fun thing to do ^^ do you perhaps also have deviantart?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh My, Its Almost Time For 25 Laps. ^^

Well Then See Ya Guys Later. Have Fun Enjoy Your self.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ Laps? Dude i'm going to bed, goodnight everyone


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> Thanks, drawing bleach characters is most fun thing to do ^^ do you perhaps also have deviantart?



yea its in my signature, but its nothing like yours


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

stupid thing was messed up at first


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> ^^ Laps? Dude i'm going to bed, goodnight everyone



you're lazy 
anyway so am I.....Only bassam has to be fit. 


NaruHina is bad because most of its fanbase are rabid, and are capable of killing. (not Kairi though )


@kairi, why so many dark colors for your OC? is she depressed?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

how did you know i was NH Eru? I don't believe I have said it 

Actually, I wanted to have her shirt a red color, but I couldn't do that without changing her jacket


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

well you like Hinata. and most Hina fans are NaruHina fans. 

detective Konan will be proud. 

that flash's so much fun. you get lost for a long time . 


great sketch jam, i really like sketched more than anything. just the process of drawing lines shows a lot about a person.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

Your logic is flawed dear, because most Hinata fans are also NejiHina fans. I could have supported that for all you knew 

The flash is fun. I had to enlarge my screen though, since I couldn't get a good shot since my monitor is only 800x600 

whats wrong with the ": ruri" emote?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

it went to Hawaii...
It seems I need more time in the detective academy.
I never knew..NejiHina...I can support that too pek


----------



## Kairi (Jul 11, 2009)

that you do
lurk moar young one, and you'll master the art of information :ho
NejiHina is ok, I like it but don't support


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

kairi said:


> that you do
> lurk moar young one, and you'll master the art of information :ho
> NejiHina is ok, I like it but don't support



I don't like NejiHina, cousins dating cousins? meh people are weird >.>
but then again i am too


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

w00t!

1000 posts in this thread, honor goes to Ekibyo.


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

haha cant touch this....




and if you do 



My first chibi's


----------



## Elias (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea i like to draw traditional to, a lot easier than using the tablet >.<
> 
> *@bassam*
> 
> No classes are to keep people imprisoned in this so called society



Ack.... I suck at traditional... I'm married to my tablet. lol 

Lovin' the chibi's


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

yea i kinda am to ATM... *yawn* time for bedssss


----------



## Sahil (Jul 12, 2009)

wow.. pairing talk is going on.. well i'm pro naruhina fan.. but not rabid.. xD ..
yeah  but dont like nejihina and kibahina crack pairing.. :xD

and here i done naruhina after a long time.. my latest work... 

*click on image for full view*
​
@jamjamstyle: welcome to artist lounge.. ^^


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ thanks sahil

About pairings, wel i don't have a preference but i'd like it if he ended with hina. Why? She doesn't hit him......


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

*Lolz,* Sahil You Better Watch Out Sensei Is Anti Naruhina.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Lolz,* Sahil You Better Watch Out Sensei Is Anti Naruhina.



Oops, forgot E-nat... beter go hiding somewhere


----------



## Velvet (Jul 12, 2009)

*pek hey guyssss cya soon*


* got beach sand for you Bassu *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

i am on my way tifa chan.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 12, 2009)

hey Bassam-Niisan!!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

Naaaa sahil, don't listen to bassam. I'm anti-NH but I'm not against people who support NH. Some of them I really like ^^



Jam,  how could you say that?? 

I'm a nice person


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

You like me, right?  [supports NaruHina, SasuSaku and a bit NaruSaku and SasuHina]


Well I like any pairing really, if I an draw 'em I like 'em xD


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> haha cant touch this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




brillinat 5 starzz, ten starz.....love for .....omoi...of course. he looks so blissfully stoned


spades I support those pairings too (except NH), also SakuHina and ItaSaku and GaaraGaara and AnkoKakashi


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

@E-nat:  ^^ Saw your latest work, pretty awsome work hahah  Anatomy looks fine to me but i noticed Ino's left leg, it doesn't look correct to me and with that i mean the knee part. But that's how i c it  i might be mistaken.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Naaaa sahil, don't listen to bassam. I'm anti-NH but I'm not against people who support NH. Some of them I really like ^^
> I'm a nice person



 You Sure About That Sensei? I Hope You Dint Killed Sahil He Is Been Missing Since He Posted That NaruHina Picture. 

My Latest Works, ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 











Hey Sawa Chan. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

@Cap. Bassam;-  speachless. Purely....amazing.. 


@e-nat;- I support *ANY* yaoi pairing. Especially SasuNaru 

SakuHina is okay ^^, I'm just starting to like Yuri lol xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahhh! Hey Spades Wake Up. 
*
Hmmm, *What Do You Think About Sasukes Sharingan???


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo.....a mistake 
I will go kill myself.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

I ish up! >

I think maybe you could like add a bit of a glow to Sasuke's sharingan, to make it contrast


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Sensei no need to kill your self over that. 
Just Have Kairi Revive Sahil. ^^

@Spades
Thought So. I Will Fix It Soon.

*
Question: *
Why Girls Are Afraid Of Rats?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

kairi said:


> Its not my fault, you all were girls until your posts proved me otherwise
> 
> I drew fail chibi that I want lineart'd. Thank you kind sir



I'm having problems doing this. The hair mostly. But in the mean tome I was able to get off a few linearts lastnight.



 I was watching the Pokemon movie with my little niece a drew her a few so she could color it. She does better in crayons than I do in PS with coloring


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Rats are awesome!  Yes, I am a girl too, but I'm not afraid of them.

Why?


because in my chinese horoscope, my animal is a rat


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> Rats are awesome!  Yes, I am a girl too, but I'm not afraid of them.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



Are You Sure You Are A Girl? 

Just Few Hours A Ago I Shot A Rat That Caused Girls To Rampage At The Camp.

@Sempei
Lolz, I See You Are Enjoying The Tablet. ^^
Girls Usually Are Good At Coloring.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm having problems doing this. The hair mostly. But in the mean tome I was able to get off a few linearts lastnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the Pokemon movie with my little niece a drew her a few so she could color it. She does better in crayons than I do in PS with coloring




haha thats cool thing for your niece.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Sempei
> Lolz, I See You Are Enjoying The Tablet. ^^



I have a few more linearts up and coming. Wacom has changed my life.pek



Cap. Bassam said:


> Girls Usually Are Good At Coloring.



I see so thats how it works


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes I am a girl!


*Spoiler*: _Enough proof?_ 



too late.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> Yes I am a girl!



meh, here we go again. I thought you were a guy lulz.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 12, 2009)

What about me Cap? 

Ok Hand


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Why does everyone think I'm a guy?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades is a guy.

Don't be trapped.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I have a few more linearts up and coming. Wacom has changed my life.pek
> I see so thats how it works


I Can't Wait To See Them. 
My Sister Is Better At Coloring Then Me. 



Spades said:


> Yes I am a girl!



 That Proofs You Are A Worrier Type Girl. 

Seriously Raaats  How Come You Like Them. 

*@Kairi*
Sensei Have Killed Sahil For Posting NaruHina Could You Revive Him. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, totally Stef.


@Cap. Bassam;- Yeah haha, that's what happens when I only hang out with guys..and maybe 1 or 2 girls xD

I like rats, but not a lot, like if I see one, I don't mind it, I don't scream unless it's getting too close to me or if it's like, a huge rat.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a guy?



i think its b/c of your name


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone can take a pic from the internet, all you showed is that you can upload and copy paste, pretty much.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Why would I lie about my identity, I see no point to it. But, I see you're still mad at me, so there's no point in arguing.

@EkibyoGami;- I suppose =/


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo.....a mistake
> I will go kill myself.



Everyone makes mistakes but don't let it kill you plz  i just joined the lounge, no need for death's in this lounge....:mj


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades, ^^
Lolz, most of the guys i know screams like a girl. If they see rats.

Huge Rat, 
Hmmm, That Would Scare Me Too.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, I'd love to hear them scream  I don't scream unless they get like close to me, I'm afraid they'll bite me >.>

Yeah, I'm not afraid of the size, just the bites...and whatever diseases they carry and whatnot.

The only thing that really terrifies me to the bone are spiders, like bigger ones, and wasps/bees. God, I'm terrified of them, if I even remotely see one near me I run for the hills screaming.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> Wow, I'd love to hear them scream  I don't scream unless they get like close to me, I'm afraid they'll bite me >.>
> 
> Yeah, I'm not afraid of the size, just the bites...and whatever diseases they carry and whatnot.
> 
> The only thing that really terrifies me to the bone are spiders, like bigger ones, and wasps/bees. God, I'm terrified of them, if I even remotely see one near me I run for the hills screaming.



yea i haz teh arachnophobia >.<


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea i haz teh arachnophobia >.<



It depends tho on the spider  if it's not gonna harm me much, I chase it. If I know it's gonna be bad if it bites me, I either run or just step on it.

Wasps/Bees, doesn't matter I just run.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

I Love Spiders, Tarantulas  

*@Jam*
 Go To Sleep.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

You *love* them!?  I admire you, really, I'm scared of them! Only if they're near me and not captured anyway.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Love Spiders, Tarantulas
> 
> *@Jam*
> Go To Sleep.



lulz i dont think anyone can sleep with a gun to their head


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

*@Spades*
The Only Thing I am scared Of Are Those Damn Sharks. 
*
@EkibyoGami*
 Yes The Can Sleep, For Eternity.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

[gasp] I adore sharks! Again, as long as I'm not near them, otherwise yeah I'm scared


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

bassam, touche....eternal sleep 

Spades, sharks are scary.... and so are spiders.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I agree, but I adore sharks <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

​


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> ​


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jam*
> Go To Sleep.



... it's still no bedtime


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> ... it's still no bedtime



did you even go to sleep last night


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> rawr, he me roar



 You are to Loud. Keep It Down No Need To Panic. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh Lord, please be careful Cap. Bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Dont Worry I Am Not Stupid Enough To Swim With Them. 

@JAM
What Time Is It There??


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

No, not that, I mean how you're in the Navy, be careful


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ Oh I See. Thank You Spades. I Will Be Careful.


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Good


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

​


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Anyone can take a pic from the internet, all you showed is that you can upload and copy paste, pretty much.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> ​


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn

Sempei 
Cap-Bassam has 833 pageviews total and his 63 deviations were viewed 3,347 times. In Two Weeks. ^^

brb, i have to get some reports. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Damn
> 
> Sempei
> Cap-Bassam has 833 pageviews total and his 63 deviations were viewed 3,347 times. In Two Weeks. ^^
> ...



You do good work.

Here is a new lineart. Love this tablet.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> did you even go to sleep last night



Ofcourse ^^ everyone needs sleep. 



Cap. Bassam said:


> Dont Worry I Am Not Stupid Enough To Swim With Them.
> 
> @JAM
> What Time Is It There??



At the moment now 10 pm


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Damn
> 
> Sempei
> Cap-Bassam has 833 pageviews total and his 63 deviations were viewed 3,347 times. In Two Weeks. ^^
> ...



bah my devart stats are complete shit... a member for 2 years and i barley broke 1,000 page views this week


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> bah my devart stats are complete shit... a member for 2 years and i barley broke 1,000 page views this week



The trick is post the urls in the thread instead of the actual pic. That way people will click the link and increase your views. Another reason why to do that because it makes them interested in your other works in your gallery.

Heres my stats. 

Hand-Banana has 4,509 pageviews total and their 67 deviations were viewed 8,133 times. Hand-banana watches 18 people, while 22 people watch Hand-Banana.

Of course changing your profile to female will also increase your page view. But umm I haven't done that before.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Of course changing your profile to female will also increase your page view. But umm I haven't done that before.



You are Spoiling Him Sempei 

Hmmmm. I Guess Celious Is The Most Highly Rated Artist at The Lounge Then Nat Sensei. 

 Both Are Girls


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> The trick is post the urls in the thread instead of the actual pic. That way people will click the link and increase your views. Another reason why to do that because it makes them interested in your other works in your gallery.
> 
> Heres my stats.
> 
> ...




I just make it a thumbnail with a clickable link to the deviant page. Meh, im cool on trying to pose as a girl i like my masculinity


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Soccer-Girl has *1,858 * pageviews total and her *81* deviations were viewed *6,173* times. She watches *17* people, while *21* people watch her.

 All this in one year. Im so awesome 


/sarcasm


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> Soccer-Girl has *1,858 * pageviews total and her *81* deviations were viewed *6,173* times. She watches *17* people, while *21* people watch her.
> 
> All this in one year. Im so awesome
> 
> ...





I wish i was like you 

i hate you


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyone would love to be like me 


*I love you too *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

spades i will surpass you in no time ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know xD your art is far by more amazing than mine~!


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> Everyone would love to be like me
> 
> 
> *I love you too *



I know right? anyone who wouldn't want to be spade is out of their right mind. 

I don't love you 



lolz ok enough of that, time to be serious!
...............



So i ate some pancakes at 2 o'clock this evening...they were yummeh


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

you know you do /kidding 






ymmu  I had cinnamon buns <3


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I know right? anyone who wouldn't want to be spade is out of their right mind.
> 
> I don't love you
> 
> ...



Pancakes? Wait you're a guy? Ok demanding everyone to post their gender here nao


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I'm a girl.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

lolz i suddenly don't feel like a guy after being mistaken as a girl for so many times *sigh*



Spades said:


> you know you do /kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cinna buns are teh bomb, a toung-gasm in every bite. 

This deserves a spoilerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

This should prove I'm a gurl 


*Spoiler*: __ 



limited time only ^^




so much page view talk....
I hate pageviews. 
Can't live with 'em can't live without 'em


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> This should prove I'm a gurl
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



you looks so stiff eru


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Pardon me for my coloring skills


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

now you see where those bad poses come from...


I hate photos and only do take them in extreme situations.


jam, I think it's good. The only thing that looks off is her skin shading at the neck area


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> Pardon me for my coloring skills



looks lovely but i kinda pictured her hair a light blue or a variation of blue. I still loves it pek


eh he just started using a tablet and ive been suing mine since christmas and he's about a-gab-ja-billion times better than me's


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> looks lovely but i kinda pictured her hair a light blue or a variation of blue. I still loves it pek



I'd blame kishi for not revealing her true colors


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> I'd blame kishi for not revealing her true colors



hmm true, like id never suspect that karins hair be red-ish


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

@nat: better now?


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

@e-nat;- Nuuu I missed it  Can I please see what you look like?


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

Spades said:


> @e-nat;- Nuuu I missed it  Can I please see what you look like?


haha wasn't expecting that... good thing i saved a copy!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Lucky  I wanna see e-nat's beauty


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo............You evil person Ekibyo


Jam, yes it's better. Maybe some more shading on her arms would be cool.

Spades....Don't do this...it's bad for you


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo............You evil person Ekibyo
> 
> 
> Jam, yes it's better. Maybe some more shading on her arms would be cool.



lulz im just messin with you  im not that evil


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

the world is safe again.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll post the DA link instead of uploading the whole time to imageshack. Added the shadow to the arm (nice suggestion btw) anymore tips?

here


And if you guys talk about DA stats, here you go....

jamjamstyle has *3,781 *pageviews total and their *18 *deviations were viewed *12,628 *times. Jamjamstyle watches *132 *people, while *67 *people watch jamjamstyle.

Not bad for someone who actually threw away his pencil and started to draw with a digital tablet/coloring this year. All in one year.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

no more critics


I think it's good, gotta see what the others say ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 12, 2009)

Please e-nat-san  please please please  I'll do whatever you ask for


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ i think i should stick to lineart only, i always kinda sucked with coloring .


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 12, 2009)

Jam, don't say that. how will you become better if you don't practice and post online? 
I know it's tough to receive critics sometime, but in the end it's for the best. 

a year ago I messed lines and colors, now I only mess lines.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Jam, don't say that. how will you become better if you don't practice and post online?
> I know it's tough to receive critics sometime, but in the end it's for the best.
> 
> a year ago I messed lines and colors, now I only mess lines.



Hmmm, I guess so,  i should try to color once in a while panels like all the others do


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

jamjamstyle said:


> Hmmm, I guess so,  i should try to color once in a while panels like all the others do



hm yes its good practice but also tedious. The biggest problems i have now are just the skin tones, lines, and shading.

but i still need to really work on my drawing of anatomy


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 12, 2009)

this is my poorly color work
i was hoping better but first try isn't always best 
Favourite Pairing


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> This should prove I'm a gurl
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Noes I was out on a date. let me see pic pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 12, 2009)

If you do Nat I'll make you a Temari lineart.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

looking good ninja, i dont like coloring traditionally, too hard


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks
personally i would like to improve color traditionally then learn how to color it with photoshop
personally this one didn't come out as i wanted it
but the other work i been working on for the contest is coming out lovely the colors blend nicely but i still want to add more elaborate design


----------



## Sahil (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm not dead yet.. xD
who make that rumours? i believe nat-chan is not heartless to kill NH fans :'( .. she's a nice person..

ohh and there is so many msgs.. and i readed 5 pages... i guess thats enough..

here my 2 months dA stats..

Sahil69 has 2,532 pageviews total and his 32 deviations were viewed 10,335 times

@jamjam: thats the same reason for me too.. xD.. and for this reason i'm also a fan of SasuSaku..


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 13, 2009)

It was a limited time only pic....and sadly you missed it. 

though Ekibyo saw it and Said I looked stiff 


saph, I like it. for a first time it's good. but you have to work on defining the color and shadow locations better. water color is hard but sometimes it's more fun because it leaves smudges that look very cool.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 13, 2009)

e-nat said:


> It was a limited time only pic....and sadly you missed it.
> 
> though Ekibyo saw it and Said I looked stiff
> 
> ...



PM me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks e-nat 
i sorta gotten messy with it anyway due to a bad area to work in
plus i didn't use the right paper so it get wrinkle easily
next time i'll do better though :amazed


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 13, 2009)

HB...no ....

Saph, it's ok as long as you had fun coloring it ^^


----------



## Canadian wood (Jul 13, 2009)

You guys got some pretty sick art work, really amazing. Keep up the good work


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks again e-nat
now i must continue doing some research for my next drawing


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Canadian wood ^^
welcome to the fanworks hangout


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

e-nat said:


> It was a limited time only pic....and sadly you missed it.
> 
> though Ekibyo saw it and Said I looked stiff



i didnt mean it in a bad way

you just looked uncomfortable


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah....I know , don't worry ekibyo ^^
I hate cameras


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

e-nat said:


> yeah....I know , don't worry ekibyo ^^
> I hate cameras



ah cool, i know how you feel


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 13, 2009)

e-nat said:


> yeah....I know , don't worry ekibyo ^^
> I hate cameras



Cameras love joo mellorine. I drew this for joos


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 13, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> thanks
> personally i would like to improve color traditionally then learn how to color it with photoshop
> personally this one didn't come out as i wanted it
> but the other work i been working on for the contest is coming out lovely the colors blend nicely but i still want to add more elaborate design



I left ya a comment on DA  all i can say is keep it up 

Btw, got eye drops in my eye... can't draw for a whole day..the torture!!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 13, 2009)

Every One This Week Is A Chibi Week. Let The Chibiness Begin. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Every One This Week Is A Chibi Week. Let The Chibiness Begin. ^^



baha thats so cool pek


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _no where to run_ 




Ling Yao FC


​


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 13, 2009)

I imagined I'd be more evil but it works just as well.

Chibi week sounds awesome
gonna draw a chibi sketch now  ^^


Edit: Can't  artist's block


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll attempt to draw a chibi, but i draw for shizznats

i know how artist block is, i'm having it with my poems


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> i'll attempt to draw a chibi, but i draw for shizznats
> 
> i know how artist block is, i'm having it with my poems



writers block is the worst block of em all


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah, its horrible
i've been wanting to write a new poem for the longest but i've been blocked
i don't have anything to really write about imo


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> yeah, its horrible
> i've been wanting to write a new poem for the longest but i've been blocked
> i don't have anything to really write about imo



i like to read fanfiction and once in a while when i get brave i like to write one Ive actually started like 2 or three and i cant think of anything to continue them, haha


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

brave soul
i always try to think of a good fanfic, but my ideas are wayyy to far off to make sense. i am also a shitty explainer, i can't do it if my life depended on it. i had like, 4 fanfics but i deleted every single one


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> brave soul
> i always try to think of a good fanfic, but my ideas are wayyy to far off to make sense. i am also a shitty explainer, i can't do it if my life depended on it. i had like, 4 fanfics but i deleted every single one



i know how you feel. when i re-read my own stuff im just like, "How can some one like this?" then i feel bad like i failed and it ruins my creativity and blah blah blah blah 

Ehtier that or im just to scared to write it haha,Lame


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

rotfl, me and you should team up soon
i'm sure if we both team up we could make something decent xD


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> rotfl, me and you should team up soon
> i'm sure if we both team up we could make something decent xD



lulz yea, 2 minds put together to be the equivalent of one 

Nice sig by the way, spirited away pek


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah, we could make some thing good 
what pairings do you like? (:

thanks, just got it done. it was worth the wait <33


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> yeah, we could make some thing good
> what pairings do you like? (:
> 
> thanks, just got it done. it was worth the wait <33



hmm  meh, AnkoxKakashi, NaruxHina, NaruxIno, NaruxTemari....  any i guess just not yoai >.<


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> hmm  meh, *AnkoxKakashi, NaruxHina*, NaruxIno, NaruxTemari....  any i guess just not yoai >.<



win.
its actually hard to find good fics these days
especially sasusaku


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> win.
> its actually hard to find good fics these days
> especially sasusaku



hmm yea i usally dig through a lot of fics to find one good one.  i agree if i read a sasusaku it needs to done right or i just get annoyed


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

there was only like, 3 that were really good, and i've been reading fics since 05 

this makes me wanna draw badly, but i can't draw :/


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

kairi said:


> there was only like, 3 that were really good, and i've been reading fics since 05
> 
> this makes me wanna draw badly, but i can't draw :/



lolz i know, that feeling sucks so bad 

But i try and i make somewhat decent looking things to look at while at the same time not making your eyeballs spontaneously combust


----------



## Lust (Jul 13, 2009)

God I swear I'm getting worse every day.

[spoiler="Sakura" Lmfao][/spoiler]


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

Spades said:


> God I swear I'm getting worse every day.



ah dont even, i envy's you. I wish i could come up with something as half as good as that. Your anatomy looks good


----------



## Lust (Jul 13, 2009)

I edited my post with the bigger version >.>;

I doesn't even look like her D:


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll try to draw something


her hair is too big, make it smaller
and also
WHAT WAS YOUR OLD NF NAME?
cause i know its not Spades
cause i seen you talk in Akemi's FC with her


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

Spades said:


> I edited my post with the bigger version >.>;
> 
> I doesn't even look like her D:



its a twist, i think i enjoy the more diffrent styles of sakura than kishi's.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

Nat no luv me


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jul 14, 2009)

anyone know where i can buy a computer charger? mine isint working  im running off pure battery right now. dunno if i can be on for long. if im not head from in 2 day e-nat your more than welcome to give away my co-own in lineart


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

lolz i got boreds with my lineart and got stuck on doing the background so i did some reasearch and somewhere along i got sidetracked 

[YOUTUBE]ydZ9jJ4X8I4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm I'm back, I was sleeping. 

And HB why don't I luv u?!

Moon, ah we still have to work on the archive. Seriously I mean 
I guess we ll talk about it later .


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Hmm I'm back, I was sleeping.
> 
> And HB why don't I luv u?!
> 
> ...



you wont let him see you 

or actually he drew a picture for yous


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

O.o 

It might be the second, I'll go check



Edit: For some reason my iPod doesn't me me post comments on DA, but I faved it. Great work HB, thanks for the dedication but I don't feel like posting my pic now. 
Why did you color her black btw? She has light blond hair ^^ and who is mellorine ?


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

here


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks eki, I saw it now ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Why did you color her black btw? She has light blond hair



color blocking. Going to bed nite all.


----------



## Lust (Jul 14, 2009)

kairi said:


> i'll try to draw something
> 
> 
> her hair is too big, make it smaller
> ...



Awww, I wanted her to have long hair haha xD

Yeah, Spades was my last name chage. I am/was

Tayuya_Fan (original)
Silver_Light(1st name change)
Dark Light(2nd name change)
Spades(3rd/final name change)



EkibyoGami said:


> its a twist, i think i enjoy the more diffrent styles of sakura than kishi's.



same.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

Free At Last, ^^
Now I Will Start Working On The Archive. 

So Moon Kun Wants Out. Hmmm


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

I would do it but I'm not good at coloring


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

Chibi Chibi Chibi Chibi Chibi Chibi. 

Damn Its Chibi Invation Week. Lets Do A Competition.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

we'll do a lounge unofficial competition XD
only thing is that people have to draw their own chibis and not use other people's work ^^

I have to go out in a bit, when I come back I'll continue with the covers in the archive


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, It Will Be A Official Lounge Competition Only. ^^

Subject Is Chibis and Bananas. 

Winner Gets A Promotion & +++++REP


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

And a PS pic of Nat. I'm in.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

errr nooo!

the picture is not a prize
the reps and promo are the prize


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

Sempei That Not A Bad Idea. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

er.....that's strange...

we can all post pictures of ourselves as a reward friendship bonding


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

i am not interested in publishing my pic. 

by the way sensei have you seen the 1st page?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sempei That Not A Bad Idea. ^^



I know so glad it came to me. So we are all agree to this.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

lets wait for other members. Hehe

Brb, got something to do pek


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

I like nidaime he's so kickass and cool pek
and he sparkles like Sasuke 

if I'm putting my picture online so will everyone else . 
we'll call it "Lounge photo shoot"


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad You Liked It Sensei pek

You Brought Sasuke In Between Again 

"Lounge photo shoot"   i don't have any problem with that infact i already have few of my pics in my albums.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 14, 2009)

i'll post a pic, i don't mind

and i may draw a chibi later


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

kairi said:


> i'll post a pic, i don't mind
> 
> and i may draw a chibi later



 dont forget the theme. Its Chibi & Bananas


----------



## Kairi (Jul 14, 2009)

well shizz
i can't draw a banana for nothin
....
which is ironic really


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

Bananaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssss

 You Cant Draw Bananas. 

Then Simply Draw A Chibi That Looks Like Nat Sensei In Features.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

Chibi and bananas? Odd theme but I'll give it a go?


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Thanks eki, I saw it now ^^



i haz a nicknames nowsss 


ah, im back from summer school  and its hot as hell in cali right now.... Im eating a ham and cheese bagel  irrelevant yes...but necessary...yes


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

> Chibi and bananas? Odd theme but I'll give it a go?


Whats So Odd About It?





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

lolz funneh chibehz cap.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

*Eki Wanna Take Part In This Competition?*


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

hmm when is it due?? 


I might, but then that means i have to put on my serious face on. 

Serious face>>


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

*Next Wednesday Is Deadline. ^^*

Ps.  I dont like your serious face.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Next Wednesday Is Deadline. ^^*
> 
> Ps.  I dont like your serious face.



ah more than enough time 


lolz............Whad you say about my serial face?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

Cant Wait To See Your Work Then. 

 serial face.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

Guys I need feedback. Using Photoshop Elements 4.0 (since thats all we have at work) I was able to do a basic color job to that Temari pic. Tell me what you think
Poison


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

colors so far are good but it's too simple, if you could make another layer of shading. it will make it look more attractive imo.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

e-nat said:


> colors so far are good but it's too simple, if you could make another layer of shading. it will make it look more attractive imo.



I know thats why I said simple. Photoshop Elements 4.0 doesn't have that much functionality. 7 and up does.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

Mmm....all adobe family have layers, don't they?
from flash to premiere.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 14, 2009)

i agree, good colors, spice up teh shading
i've never had photoshop elements before, i don't understand those


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 14, 2009)

hey whats up? 
i though it was chibi week not chibi and bananas...
oh well more creative twist
so hows everyone?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

we're good 
thanks Saph

Bassam chose the theme so no one knows the great mysteries of the world happen.
besides it sounds like a fun theme  

if it were up to me.....let's just leave at that.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

a random theme at that 

lolz but i has an ideaaaa


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok I give up on shading.


----------



## Elias (Jul 14, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Ok I give up on shading.



I thought the base colors in the temari pic looked good. Don't give up dude! 

or this angry face will get you...



*Spoiler*: __ 




D:<


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Ok I give up on shading.



never give up 


Ok's now on to my problem heh. Im almost finished with my ino drawing and i want to use soft colors but ugh... i dont know where to start heh.... untill then im gonna go diggn around deviantart for references


----------



## Elias (Jul 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see your ino picture. 

I need to go through this entire thread to catch up with all the conversations. >_>


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Can't wait to see your ino picture.
> 
> I need to go through this entire thread to catch up with all the conversations. >_>



its gonna look good I hope

You havnt missed much really, Ive been talking for everybody 

lulz


----------



## Elias (Jul 14, 2009)

Strange question..........


Am I the only one who gives their layers WEIRD names?? O_O

I name them random things like Cake, or moomoo.... (which have nothing to do with the picture at all. )

..........*runs away*


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Strange question..........
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who gives their layers WEIRD names?? O_O
> ...



lolz dont you loose track of your stuff?


hmm im in quite the predicament.... I have all most of my layers on Multiply and when i try to merge them the whole piece looks like shit >:[ So i had to just mask layer the water and carefully erase the shit  Gah backgrounds are so hard to do! makes everything complicated...

These are not the FINAL products im just experimenting the sunset colors at the moment. Im trying to go for a soft orange/goldish look.

Version1-Plain


Version2-shitty attempt at coloring sunset 




Im no good at shading at all and i didnt feel like using the pen tool so i just half assed it with a soft brush and some guassion blurs


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

errr...why don't you "merge visible". 
that way you keep your picture without layers going cookoo

i finished a picture too ^^ gonna post it tomorrow 
(my layers are bastards, they don't have names  and there are at least 30 of them. I know by location)


dear Eki never shade with gaussian blurr...I link you a video by someone here who shades very easily and quickly. 
wait a sec.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn73vClKxXQ[/YOUTUBE]


ok, going to sleep now ^^ bye bye


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Good Night Sensei, 

I Shade By Gaussian Blurr


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> errr...why don't you "merge visible".
> that way you keep your picture without layers going cookoo
> 
> i finished a picture too ^^ gonna post it tomorrow
> ...



ah thanks for the vid Nat. that will definatley help next time


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

I try to avoid blur like the plague. I find it helpful to just use a hard edged brush and color pick (eye dropper tool) like  crazy (after lowering opacity to around 20-30%). 

I don't lose track of my layers even with my weird names (or not naming them at all). I don't usually have that many layers unless i'm doing some super-detailed stuff anyways.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Novae Wanna Join Lounge? ^^


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

YES PLEASE ^_^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok You Are In. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome new person.


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Its good Spades, the diamond on her head is purple though 


*Spoiler*: _Eruka Cosplay_


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)

Seriously? I always thought it was blue >.> Oops. [needs to see Tsunade pistures more often]


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

*Tsunade 
*
Spades You Have Talent In CG Coloring 

 Time To Give You Some Good CG Tutorials. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Its more of a purple-blue color, it always seemed more purple though.


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh~! I know what happened in my colouring  haha I was playing around with the lights and didn't notice the diamond turn lighter, when I coloured it I made it like a navy blue. 

@Cap. Bassam;- I  use Corel Painter model from 2000 so it's crap  no amount of tutorials will help, my PS is crap since it's from 1999 and I got no tablet, so no tutorials will help


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

I See,

Hmmm Cant Be Helped Then. 

 I Am Working On Moka From Rosario To Vampire.


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah  so I use what I have lol. Until I beg my parents to buy me the new PS and a tablet


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Beg Parents Aren't You Allowed To Do Part Time Job?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Just be a pirate and download it. You can support them once you buy it.


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)

1. I'm underage to work ANYWHERE  Noone hires anyone who's 13 where I live 

2. yes, and if that doesn't work, I just wait 

@HB;- No.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Rofl, I agree with Hand. I dl'd mine, CS3 Extended, and I've had it since December (I've actually had it a lot longer but my comp crashed and I had to get it again).

I didn't know you watched Rosario Vampire, Bas O:

oh mai gawd Spades your younger than me, and here I thought I was the youngest.


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha no, but I'm not the youngest here. I know DarkMar is 12, and I know this other kid who's 12...wait isn't Mikoto Uchiha like...8? or 9...?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Isn't Mikoto Uchiha 11 now?


----------



## Lust (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know, is she?


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

I have PS cs2 cause i haz magic powazzz


----------



## Mikecia (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anybody know how to use Corel Paintshop pro X2. Specifically with Lineart?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Mikecia said:


> Does anybody know how to use Corel Paintshop pro X2. Specifically with Lineart?



I Dont Personally Use Corel But This Tutorial Might Help. ^^

How Ever I Strongly Recommend To Switch To Photoshop.


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Welcome new person.



Hello! 



....Nosebleed. 



Hand Banana said:


> Just be a pirate and download it. You can support them once you buy it.



>_>.......*calls cops* j/k



EkibyoGami said:


> I have PS cs2 cause i haz magic powazzz







I feel old, I turned 20 yesterday.... darn youngsters.


----------



## The Wolf (Jul 15, 2009)

*I agree*



Cap. Bassam said:


> I Dont Personally Use Corel But This Tutorial Might Help. ^^
> 
> How Ever I Strongly Recommend To Switch To Photoshop.



I don't even use illustrator anymore because of photoshop; I have never even used coral before.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

*@Res Novae*
You Are Also Young 
By The Way Happy Birthday 

*The Wolf*


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz im 17

whad you do for your bday??? egt smashed


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Shit I feel old


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

tee hee i'm turning 18 this year 
@_HB_ don't feel old think of yourself as the big brother
@_Res Novae _Happy birthday... time to party


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> lolz im 17
> 
> whad you do for your bday??? egt smashed




I don't drink. 

I just watched a movie with my friends. .


Thanks for the happy birthdays people. 

I still get mistaken for a high school student though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I don't drink.
> 
> I just watched a movie with my friends. .
> 
> ...



awws your supposed to party it up :mj


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm like really old compared to some of you. I could be like some of your dad/mom.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm like really old compared to some of you. I could be like some of your dad/mom.



hmm so like 30-ish???


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I don't drink.
> 
> I just watched a movie with my friends. .
> 
> ...



me too or to a middle schooler 
either way i guess it's fun to make people guess your age 
@_HB_ i don't think you're old as my dad trust me


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> awws your supposed to party it up :mj



I know.... 21'st bday will be epic though!!! 



Hand Banana said:


> I'm like really old compared to some of you. I could be like some of your dad/mom.



Just think of it as having more experience points!! 




sapphireninja said:


> me too or to a middle schooler
> either way i guess it's fun to make people guess your age
> @_HB_ i don't think you're old as my dad trust me



I guess it doesn't help that I wear my anime shirts (and act like a nerd IRL)

Being a serious adult seems so.... blah. (I have to fake it when I work )


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah wearing my cat hoody does make me look like a freshman at high school XD
oh well they should get use to it
we live in a world were ages are so unpredictable


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

O.O i dress normal... I guess im just a normal person 

Bland.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> @_HB_ i don't think you're old as my dad trust me



How come you couldn't compare me to your mom? I never said I was a guy.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

well
my mom she's old it just i want to make you feel better by saying my dad who's way older
but then again i never like to talk about my mom much =/
*family issue


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> hmm so like 30-ish???





BTW why are all the ads here on this forum are in German?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes it's in German


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> BTW why are all the ads here on this forum are in German?



so i was right hmm:ho


Eki-Randomness

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UHN-_Y4pGDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

so many awesome things to read in this thread^^

welcome new people! have fun 
sorry, I never used Corel. Always wanted to but the I could never get a decent version. 



Res Novae said:


> I don't drink.
> 
> I just watched a movie with my friends. .
> 
> ...





EkibyoGami said:


> awws your supposed to party it up :mj



what he said! res....It is your duty to party.
Back in my day (which was 2 years ago) 
I used to start drinking at 6pm.  
Now I don't drink....not by choice mind you. 

I miss parties 


*Happy Birthday Res​*
​


very smexy. Great work spades!


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2009)

do you guys have any cool smiles?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

I just posted the confetti smiley but it disappeared 

I don't know


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Shit I feel old



 We Both Are Same In Age. ^^ I Wonder How Old Is Sensei. 

And Eki Whats Up With Echi Avatar


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

so both of you like in the 20's
23 or above?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> We Both Are Same In Age. ^^ I Wonder How Old Is Sensei.
> 
> And Eki Whats Up With Echi Avatar



I know her age.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know her age.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> so both of you like in the 20's
> 23 or above?


We are your sempeis, ^^



Hand Banana said:


> I know her age.


 How Come You Know That. I Demand To Know Now?



kairi said:


> I don't know her age.


Thats Some Cosplay Hmmm What Should I Say Kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 23 




no mystery there


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

oh kewl so i'll call
Cap.Bassam = Cap sempei
e-nat= nat sempei
Hand Banana= H.B sempei
if that's kewl with you guys


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> We Both Are Same In Age. ^^ I Wonder How Old Is Sensei.
> 
> And Eki Whats Up With Echi Avatar



smexy isn't it?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

I would have put more ecchiness 
within limits of course 


your name has so much potential


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I'm 23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You Are A Year Younger Then Me Sensei.



sapphireninja said:


> oh kewl so i'll call
> Cap.Bassam = Cap sempei
> e-nat= nat sempei
> Hand Banana= H.B sempei
> if that's kewl with you guys


Its Cool With Me, ^^


Lets Search For The Oldest Member In NF.​


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I'm 23
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you oldy woldy 

i'm ** years old


----------



## Tabbycosplay (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey everyone this is The Tabbycosplay from youtube and I would like ya'll all to check out my Naruto Sims 2 vids. If you havn't heard of me before (which is shocking) then basically if you like Naruto and like playing The Sims 2 then imagine them mixed together with awesome music and graphics.
So please check them out and if you have a youtube account then please subscribe.
*
The 2009 Anime Battle Of The Bands Sims 2 style*
here

*Naruto and Hinata Bring Me To Life Sims 2 style*
here

*Sasuke vs Itachi "I hate Everything About" Sims 2 style*
here


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

lolzeeez that's mean Bassam. 



how old are you Kairi?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> lolzeeez that's mean Bassam.
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you Kairi?



 That Means I Have Year More Exp Then You In Life Sensei.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

I prefer to go unaged 

But if you must know, I am 14 

/inb4ithoughtyouwereolder


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

...trust me dear, I have lots of life experience. 
sometimes I feel like I lived more than one lifetime because I have this thing for moving to live in completely different countries every 5 years. 

Kairi....14...wow
I though you were....older?


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I would have put more ecchiness
> within limits of course
> 
> 
> your name has so much potential



meh, and yet im so small minded


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

wow there's a 13 year old and a 14 year old
i'm older than both of them XD
but younger than the sempeis


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> ...trust me dear, I have lots of life experience.
> sometimes I feel like I lived more than one lifetime because I have this thing for moving to live in completely different countries every 5 years.
> 
> Kairi....14...wow
> I though you were....older?



lolz i thought she would be older


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

^Trap turned I? :ho


e-nat said:


> Kairi....14...wow
> I though you were....older?



 !!!
Everyone thinks i'm in the 16-18 age range :>


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah you do give the 16 vibe 

so saph is older than you but younger than me....
I'd say 17-19


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> yeah you do give the 16 vibe
> 
> so saph is older than you but younger than me....
> I'd say 17-19



hmm, meh,ithink  18 

i just got one of those "I really want to f***n draw" feelings


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

17 turning to 18 this year


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> 17 turning to 18 this year



half right then


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> ...trust me dear, I have lots of life experience.
> sometimes I feel like I lived more than one lifetime because I have this thing for moving to live in completely different countries every 5 years.
> 
> Kairi....14...wow
> I though you were....older?



 Different Countries How Many Countries Have You Been So Far? Still I Have More EXP. ^^

I Also Thought Kairi Chan Was 17 Something 

 I Found One Who Is 36 But She Is A Supreme Moddess.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess right too....
Cookies for both me and Eki !



Bassam, that I won't say 

you mean Jaina? yeah she's the one who keeps this place running


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

yup you got cake is better *cake for all* 
i soo miss HS 
hey sempais are you attending any art school?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope!
too afraid to fail


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> yeah you do give the 16 vibe





Cap. Bassam said:


> I Also Thought Kairi Chan Was 17 Something
> 
> I Found One Who Is 36 But She Is A Supreme Moddess.



More people I tricked, all as planned 

OMG JJ? 
Epic chick is fucking epic


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I guess right too....
> Cookies for both me and Eki !
> 
> 
> ...




coooooooooooooookies

I remember when i first joined.... I never posted until the end of december lolz then i went inactive for about 6 months and nows im back


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Nope!
> too afraid to fail



Oh really but you're really good with your drawings
and shadowing
 taken some class already first year it's your basic english,math and history
then the Art stuff come in 
i'm attending at some local school
but it's temporary due to finacial trouble a home
but later on i'll hang out with the pratt cats


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

I Guess Its Ok To Hide That Info Sensei, 

 How Come You Guys Say Jaina So Easily . Show Some Respect Say Jaina Sempei Or Sama. 

Sapp, The Art School I Go Has Only Artistic Guns.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> Oh really but you're really good with your drawings
> and shadowing
> taken some class already first year it's your basic english,math and history
> then the Art stuff come in
> ...



i want to go to an art school but i dunno's. Im thinking college first then art. But not Art like this, more like graphic design since i am more knowledgeable in that area. Been using Photoshop for 4+years


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah, but extreme respect sometimes puts needless barriers between people.

thanks Saph 

I agree with Eki, graphic design has way more potential. If I wanna go (again) to college it will be that.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i want to go to an art school but i dunno's. Im thinking college first then art. But not Art like this, more like graphic design since i am more knowledgeable in that area. Been using Photoshop for 4+years



 4 years Lolz
I Have Started Using It 4 Months Ago. ^^


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

@Cap: Because if I put respect I wouldn't be myself, I've knew JJ for hella long time 

I'm taking Drawing and Painting classes this summer :3


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i want to go to an art school but i dunno's. Im thinking college first then art. But not Art like this, more like graphic design since i am more knowledgeable in that area. Been using Photoshop for 4+years



well i live in NYC and there's many nice art school there
not even art school NYU have a great art program and pratt it's one of the nation leading art school and colombia and FIT an so on
they all have graphic art majors
and there's some nice school in Boston as well 
just do all the hard work now and do the easy stuff at the end


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> 4 years Lolz
> I Have Started Using It 4 Months Ago. ^^



yea? and your better than me at coloring 

puts pistol to own head


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> yeah, but extreme respect sometimes puts needless barriers between people.



 I Think Respect Strengths The Bond Between Two People. ^^

 Kairi Chan You Keep On Calling Me "Cap" Its "Cap."

I Guess Every One Has There Own Ways To Communicate 

:ho Pull The Trigger Eki


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> well i live in NYC and there's many nice art school there
> not even art school NYU have a great art program and pratt it's one of the nation leading art school and colombia and FIT an so on
> they all have graphic art majors
> and there's some nice school in Boston as well
> just do all the hard work now and do the easy stuff at the end



soo just do like what i said? College first? Then A Art School?

gah im graduating this year. Ima be a senior  

Ima be all on my lonesome. hello world!! Don't hurt me!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Kairi Chan You Keep On Calling Me "Cap" Its "Cap."



There's only a "." difference Cap*.*, and your making a big deal about it 


EkibyoGami said:


> gah im graduating this year. Ima be a senior
> 
> *Ima be all on my lonesome. hello world!! *Don't hurt me!



I feel sorry for you 
I met someone from the forums, epic chick, I've known her for a year(though it feels like 6) and we plan on living together. She's Cali and I'm Illinois, it won't be hard because her mom is a retailsalesman and my grandma is a human services worker (meaning she gets food and clothes for free) so we'll be set, and since our career goals line up we plan to go to the same college


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> yup you got cake is better *cake for all*
> i soo miss HS
> hey sempais are you attending any art school?



I'm a Network admin so I'm afraid i wouldn't have the time even if I wanted to. I'm on call 24/7


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap Is Something You Wear On Your Head. ^^
Cap. Is Short Form Of Captain. ^^

Call Me Bas Or Bassam From Now On. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey bro what you're doing atm?


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

kairi said:


> There's only a "." difference Cap*.*, and your making a big deal about it
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you
> I met someone from the forums, epic chick, I've known her for a year(though it feels like 6) and we plan on living together. She's Cali and I'm Illinois, it won't be hard because her mom is a retailsalesman and my grandma is a human services worker (meaning she gets food and clothes for free) so we'll be set, and since our career goals line up we plan to go to the same college



arnt you 14? so early for you to know what you wanna do. What is it that you want to do??

Edit: I just noticed that im an ANBU nows  sexy no justu


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

I Am Eating. And Reading & Studying 3d Magazine Sempei. ?

@Eki


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Am Eating. And Reading 3d Magazine. Why?



3D magazine? On a laptop I assume? Might need a favor. Also it seems I'm the oldest here @ 24. I accomplished so little yet so old.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

trying to watch bones first season.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Cap Is Something You Wear On Your Head. ^^
> Cap. Is Short Form Of Captain. ^^
> 
> Call Me Bas Or Bassam From Now On. ^^



I can't make any promises, I call you a different name everytime. I'm too forgetfull ~


EkibyoGami said:


> arnt you 14? so early for you to know what you wanna do. What is it that you want to do??
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that im an ANBU nows  sexy no justu



Yeah I am. I want to be a Biochemist, I like the thought ofblowing shit up researching and mixing things <33


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> trying to watch bones first season.



that reminds me


Ima put in the entourage season2!!! and watch it 


so many people active today, makes me happy. I was all alone yesterday 

*@*Bas

lolz touche


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> 3D magazine? On a laptop I assume? Might need a favor. Also it seems I'm the oldest here @ 24. I accomplished so little yet so old.



Yes Its A E-Magazine 

 What Can I Do For You? 

Dont Say That You Are Good At Linearts ^^

@Sensei
Bones I Have Downloaded Season 1 Too But Every Time I Wanna Watch It I Get Color Attacks 

@Kairi 
 Fine Cap Is Ok.

@Eki
:ho Pervy


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

well college isn't for everyone i guess


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

good then ^^
Bones > the art inspiring show


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't mean it in a offensive way though Cap., its just I never stick to one name (like, my friend who's name is _rawrfulbutter_; i call her buttars, buttors, butters, kitty, kitters, kat, kitty-babe, kitkat, etc etc everytime i talk to her). i just can't stick to one name :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Sensei Don't You Get Ideas About Coloring & Shading While watching TV Shows & Movies?

@Kairi
 Its Fine I Was Joking. ^^
 Cant Stick To One Name You Mean I Have Other Names Then Cap


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

yup like Cap.sempei


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

I See, Sapp

Kairi Could You Give Sapp A Nice Nickname.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sensei Don't You Get Ideas About Coloring & Shading While watching TV Shows & Movies?
> 
> @Kairi
> Its Fine I Was Joking. ^^
> Cant Stick To One Name You Mean I Have Other Names Then Cap



I do sometimes. Or lookn at other peoples pics. @_@

all these honorifics.


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought Kairi was older too. 

I'm working on a NaruKaru drawing... 



I'm in college BTW. I'm getting a degree in Criminal Justice. -_-;;


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

I get the mood to draw or color when I look at other inspiring artworks from other people 


or see something that makes me so jealous, I wanna get better quickly and get to that level. That works better with me .


NaruKaru  nice I never thought of that ship, sure is passionate


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

my friends is going for that too
but then again she planning to change it


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I get the mood to draw or color when I look at other inspiring artworks from other people
> 
> 
> or see something that makes me so jealous, I wanna get better quickly and get to that level. That works better with me .
> ...



Love hurts.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

True that, he also has Sakura so he built some immunity. 

But I don't like how the crappy anime makes her more violent. She hit him a few times, but it was never that horrible or violent. it was like normal people. 

It's like how filler makes Naruto so stupid and slow in the head, while repeating "never give up-ttebayo" so disgustingly.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I get the mood to draw or color when I look at other inspiring artworks from other people
> 
> 
> or see something that makes me so jealous, I wanna get better quickly and get to that level. That works better with me .
> ...



 Two Mind Think Alike.
 Jealous Hehe. 

NaruKaru,  Bad Luck Naruto. ^^

Sensei Critics Request


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> True that, he also has Sakura so he built some immunity.
> 
> But I don't like how the crappy anime makes her more violent. She hit him a few times, but it was never that horrible or violent. it was like normal people.
> 
> It's like how filler makes Naruto so stupid and slow in the head, while repeating "never give up-ttebayo" so disgustingly.



I haven't seen much of shippuden (only up to the Sasori fight). The anime scares me now... I loved part one anime.  *misses chuunin exams*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

okeez, so ...I like the skin, it's soft yet subtly defined. but the hair shading has little shape, you did put in a very cool color but there is little shape in it. where are the strands, where does the light hit. I see that it's starting to look defined but it's missing somethings.

usually in hair the nearest part is the most detailed, so that it will distract people and the farther part has less details and darker less saturated colors. 

Also putting a stray strand here and there gives a sense of natural hair 

But I like the colors and texture use. great work!


Res, Me too 
i stopped after Sasori arc but went back to see the beginning of Sasuke arc because I hear it was decent. and it seems the first 2 episodes were nice and the rest are crap. like always.

Part one is the best


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Kairi Could You Give Sapp A Nice Nickname.



I would like to call her(?) Reni 


Res Novae said:


> I thought Kairi was older too.
> 
> I'm working on a NaruKaru drawing... :/hurr
> 
> ...



Another person trapped 

oh thats good :3


Cap. Bassam said:


> Two Mind Think Alike.
> Jealous Hehe.
> 
> NaruKaru,  Bad Luck Naruto. ^^
> ...



I rather like it, my only advice is to work on her hair a little bit


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Yes Its A E-Magazine
> 
> What Can I Do For You?
> 
> ...



But i am good at lineart. But thats not what I wanted.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I do sometimes. Or lookn at other peoples pics. @_@
> 
> all these honorifics.



Beat you to it.



Hand Banana said:


> It suddenly got odd in here with all the Japanese honorifics


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks Like My Forbidden Hair Experiment Need Some More Researching. 

*@Kairi*
Reni Shall It Be Then.

@HB Sempei
I Suck At Shading. But I Dint Gave Up On It. Practice Is The Answer. 

 Very Soon I Will Surpass EXZE & My Sweet Sensei Only In Coloring Part.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Reni got a ring to it 

@_HB_ well we are mainly drawing anime stuff


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

e-nat said:


> okeez, so ...I like the skin, it's soft yet subtly defined. but the hair shading has little shape, you did put in a very cool color but there is little shape in it. where are the strands, where does the light hit. I see that it's starting to look defined but it's missing somethings.
> 
> usually in hair the nearest part is the most detailed, so that it will distract people and the farther part has less details and darker less saturated colors.
> 
> ...



I like part one better than part 2 tooo, but part 2 appeals to me for some reason.pek

The Hidan+kakazu+ Kakashi fight scene was cool


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> The Hidan+kakazu+ Kakashi fight sceane was cool



it sure was pek


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

practice well bassam, and you'll get there! that's all I can say 
it took me a year of art spamming to find a good style, I'm sure with your persistence you can do much better pek

praise for animated Hidan. I watched that fight too
and episode 82 was simply epic, had the right emotion, right music, right everything ..Shika


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vowU9recthU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Looks Like My Forbidden Hair Experiment Need Some More Researching.
> 
> *@Kairi*
> Reni Shall It Be Then.
> ...





sapphireninja said:


> Reni got a ring to it
> 
> @_HB_ well we are mainly drawing anime stuff



Uggggggggggggh.  What is everyone talking about?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

kyahhh 
hidan is sooo smexy


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Uggggggggggggh.  What is everyone talking about?



nicknames and such.



I love kakashi's taijutsupek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

I Will Do My Best Sensei. ^^
 I Will Color Sasuke And Dedicate It To You Sensei.

How Many Of You Guys Want Me To Color Black Sasuke?

@Eki
I Dint Like The Out Come Of The Fight. :ho


@Sempei
Whats Wrong? 

And Yes About That Favor Thing?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

damn I'm tempted to watch those episodes again grrrrr




EkibyoGami said:


> nicknames and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I love kakashi's taijutsupek



I love Kakashi pek


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

just watch the youtube vid on the page before this or easier way>> Pain, the Forgotten villain!!!!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Looks Like My Forbidden Hair Experiment Need Some More Researching.
> 
> *@Kairi*
> Reni Shall It Be Then.





sapphireninja said:


> Reni got a ring to it



glad the name is liked ! 

i should draw tomorrow, or scan some of the drawings i have in my notebooks :3


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

@ Cap. That's a crazy drawing. I never wanted him to win against Shika.  (Shika rules!)


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

i'm to lazy to see those episode 
if i want hidan action i would draw him
but lately i been too lazy


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> @ Cap. That's a crazy drawing. I never wanted him to win against Shika.  (Shika rules!)



hidan rulez by a long shot 
Art could be anything so crazy ish good


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Shika Is A Pimp 

By The Way Credit For The Drawing Above Goes To DarkMoon.


----------



## Elias (Jul 15, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> hidan rulez by a long shot
> Art could be anything so crazy ish good



It's a good drawing....but shika....  *tapes head back on*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2009)

Just for you nat courtesy of kanninchenkandykane


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

actually it's not your fault, I hope kanninchenkandykane goes and dies


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> It's a good drawing....but shika....  *tapes head back on*



yeah it's a cute drawing 
*behead shika head*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

Reni dear that white font is blasphemy


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

Almost Bed Time. Good Night Guys.

Hmmmm, Sensei You Are Late Aswell. ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm gonna go to sleep soon ^^
Good night bassam


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2009)

oh sorry nat sempei 
i could be quiet mischievous without realizing it


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

Uggggggggh. my shading sucks. 
I tried tho 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

that's cute 
i think this would be a good example of shading idea
look at many black and white photos and examine the shadow and how certain area darken
personally that help me when shadin stuff
because it's a good example where the light should go and the shadow as well


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 16, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> oh sorry nat sempei
> i could be quiet mischievous without realizing it



I'm just messing with you Reni 


please don't be mad at me, and don't apologize 
it makes me feel bad.
you can say whatever you want. And don't mind me XD

we need mischief in our lives, and we need someone to make comments on that mischief


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

tee hee 
i rarely get mad so no need to worry 
and the last thing i want to do is to make someone bad


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone who knows a good panel which i could try and color? With good lines?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

If someone picks the panel I can make the lines. Although you would have to wait til I get home.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

Quiet here today. You damn kids get off my lawn


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 16, 2009)

Sensei You There?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

lol HB sempei is acting like an elder person


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 16, 2009)

Nah He Is Just Looking For Peace. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm bored. Working on my OC in an Akatsuki suit a friend drew for me before she passed away. The pic is in my profile but to see a big ass version of it click the spoiler below. She was a really good artist.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Cap. did you just refer to me as an he?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats Really Good Drawing, I Am Sorry To Hear About Her Sempei.

 You Mean You Are Not He<<<


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm here Bass.

Sorry for your friend HB .
you're not a guy?
I always thought you were a guy.....


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

She drew that btw.


 Also you didn't know?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome Sensei. ^^

I Know That Sempei, Why Don't You Color It & Tribute It To Her. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't color it. Plus I prefer it like that. When someone does art for me I prefer in in B&W like the pic Nat drew for me. More smexy that way. Also I finished my sketch. Once I do the line art it will be best.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 16, 2009)

Dunno if i ever showed it, but here's my first OC.... i still have to draw a sheet with emotional faces and stuff


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 16, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I can't color it. Plus I prefer it like that. When someone does art for me I prefer in in B&W like the pic Nat drew for me. More smexy that way. Also I finished my sketch. Once I do the line art it will be best.



As You Like Sempei. 
 Are You A Male Or Female??

@Jammy
That A Pretty Cool Sketch. I Would Love To See It Colored. 

I Think I Have Seen It Before, If I Am Correct.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

Well if I'm not a guy that only leaves two options doesn't it Bro?


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Well if I'm not a guy that only leaves two options doesn't it Bro?



hmmm.....

A trany?


My computer is being hella 

I turn it on and then 2 seconds later it turns itself off. I try again, it does the same thing. I think i know what it is but i cant fix it or dunno how to  Gah stupid computer. So i sat in my chair turning it on over and over and over agin for about 20mins!!!  And then it finally booted up..... this sucks


----------



## Sahil (Jul 16, 2009)

hi guys..
here's my new work.. again naruhina.. ^^
Epic Movie

@jamjam: nice OC..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> hmmm.....
> 
> A trany?



Nope. Im a quadanual



Sahil said:


> hi guys..
> here's my new work.. again naruhina.. ^^
> *[SD&Taka]Dragon Ball Kai 015*



Dude thats a nice ass Pic. But you know what would make me happy? Say that camera was a Canon camera.


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2009)

Sahil said:


> hi guys..
> here's my new work.. again naruhina.. ^^
> Full CD
> 
> @jamjam: nice OC..



ah, looks neat 

nice polo


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

hullo everyone
nice OC jamjam he look cute 
and sahil that's a cute pic young love is always sweet 
tomorrow i'll post many chibi but they be line art (i'll color them later )
i even draw one for nat sempai
it's a surpirse


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

nice pic <333
hay, is anyone doing their da portfolio? *is curious*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

kairi said:


> nice pic <333
> hay, is anyone doing their da portfolio? *is curious*



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Portfolio is the simplest and most professional tool on the Internet for formal presentation and review of artwork – and the best part is: it's available to everyone for FREE!
> Start Your Portfolio Now
> 
> Your Portfolio sits at a custom domain (.daportfolio.com), and we reserved your user name (but you can use any other available name). All this so you can submit your work without people seeing that goofy stuff on your user page.
> ...






^that
i'm just curios if anyone else is doing it
da sent it out to everyone; or atleast i got one


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

kairi said:


> nice pic <333
> hay, is anyone doing their da portfolio? *is curious*



technically i'am
i want to transfer schools but i never got a portfolio ready


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

we're getting ours ready
but i think i wanna make a da one
it looks neat


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah but certain school have different requirement
all i know no anime is allow


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

i know reni, except our school is requiring us to make a resume

i just didn't want to be the only one here making a da portfolio, is all (:


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

so what art major are you aiming for kairi?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

i'm [actually] not aiming for a art major at all, i'm majoring in biochemistry.

for my minor, however, photography is what i'm aiming for, though i love to paint and draw. yourself? :3


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

That's cool
as long if you're good at math and science you're good
but the class are like usually 7hour long
but it's for one day per week (varies on the school cycle)
photography is nice
do you own a SLR camera?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

i'll be ok
i'm good in both science and math, actually i'm well rounded in all areas
and thats epic news (:
i'm sorry, but i don't have a SLR camera, i don't know what it is
i use a regular digital camera, not the the easiest to get pics with but i manage


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

kairi said:


> i'll be ok
> i'm good in both science and math, actually i'm well rounded in all areas
> and thats epic news (:
> i'm sorry, but i don't have a SLR camera, i don't know what it is
> i use a regular digital camera, not the the easiest to get pics with but i manage



If you're going to minor in Photography you should at least know what SLR stands for. Any hoot it stands for Single Lens Reflex. A whole 'nother ball game than from just point and shoot cameras. Canon, the company I work for makes some of the best out there and our lenses are second to none.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2009)

well an SLR stand for single lens reflex which usually professional photographer 
though there's a digital one overall i like the how the picture look
the grain look better than pixel but varies by what number of the film

personally i like Nikon better
no offense HB sempei


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i see

@hand:
i know i should, but then again i'm a 14 year old without a drop of professionalism in photography in my life. i've never in my life had a class so i don't know a lot of things, really, which is why i signed up for some of them this summer


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2009)

kairi said:


> oh i see
> 
> @hand:
> i know i should, but then again i'm a 14 year old without a drop of professionalism in photography in my life. i've never in my life had a class so i don't know a lot of things, really, which is why i signed up for some of them this summer



its a fun class, Easy for meh at my school cause i already know how to use photoshop and all that so i was basicly the top notch kid in my class. but i took Digital Photography in my freshman year. are you gonna take it when you go to HighSchool? Ima take advanced digital photo this year 

.....bah wich reminds me that im taking chemistry....


Edit: I must go now and scan my computer for viruses cause since i turn it on right now Microsoft malicous software removal tool came up saying it removed some trojans.....skeeetch


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

kairi said:


> oh i see
> 
> @hand:
> i know i should, but then again i'm a 14 year old without a drop of professionalism in photography in my life. i've never in my life had a class so i don't know a lot of things, really, which is why i signed up for some of them this summer



Wait you're 14? 

Now I feel so old


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Wait you're 14?
> 
> Now I feel so old



lolz you can be a father

seems that I have 4 viruses that i cant remove..... Malewarebytes cant remove them.. I hate computers.....


----------



## Elias (Jul 17, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> lolz you can be a father
> 
> seems that I have 4 viruses that i cant remove..... Malewarebytes cant remove them.. I hate computers.....



Get a Mac!! 

I loveee mine so much. pek


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Get a Mac!!
> 
> I loveee mine so much.



mmmm there alright, i had to use them in my digital photo class and... hmm meh. I like XP for some reason


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

i like mac better than pc 
it's better for people who want to excel in art i would get one but i'm broke X3
also it have photoshop and not many virus affect it and it look better plus the graphics are better


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> personally i like Nikon better
> no offense HB sempei



I don't care.  Canon makes parts for Nikon anyway so you are still adding to my profit sharing.


Res Novae said:


> Get a Mac!!
> 
> I loveee mine so much. pek



No you don't. Macs suck ass. Its only good for two things. Not to mention people with Macs have really fluctuated egos because all they can brag about are not getting viruses. But the real viruses to mac users are themselves. You'll come back to windows. They always do.



EkibyoGami said:


> lolz you can be a father



Or a mother. Lets be fair here.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

I Am A Mac User, ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

okay HB sempei i guess we get the point but from my experiance i like how the mac work but i own a pc btw what kind of part Canon make for Nikon?


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2009)

gah i thoughts you were a dudes bananas >.<

chaaa, confusing


----------



## Kairi (Jul 17, 2009)

Well its fair. I trapped people with my age and Hand trapped people with her gender.
We pwn.

And yes I am 14


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

1000 DA Page Views Lolz



Enjoy My Latest Coloring. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Am A Mac User, ^^




So finally you reveal your true self eh? Massab Pac. Ha! I already knew who you were.



sapphireninja said:


> okay HB sempei i guess we get the point but from my experience i like how the mac work but i own a pc btw what kind of part Canon make for Nikon?



That I won't reveal.  Actually I can't. Think of it as a seal on our tongues like what Danzou did to Sai. But theres nothing stopping you from using the power of teh interwebs to finds out.



EkibyoGami said:


> gah i thoughts you were a dudes bananas >.<
> 
> chaaa, confusing



Sadly it can. Thats why I make awesome post to throw people off.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

i guess i shall do my research and find out some info


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> i guess i shall do my research and find out some info



Aw come on don't give me that look  I really wish I could tell you.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Aw come on don't give me that look  I really wish I could tell you.



i done my research already so it's okay


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> i done my research already so it's okay



We have a former Nikkon employee who all he talks about are his Nikkon camera and lenses.  surprised he still works here.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

well either way its the idea how the camera capture an image is great and not only that but its a lovely form of art


----------



## Sahil (Jul 17, 2009)

@HB: thanks )) yep.. thats a canon camera. and its also look like samsung. xD

@Ekibyo, Sapphire, Kairi: Thanks ^^

so did anyone make portofolio? i get that msg. but didnt check that news.. so dont know how page look like..


----------



## Elias (Jul 17, 2009)

I am camera illiterate. It's a sad situation.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

sahil you want to make a portfolio too :amazed


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

I Have Canon, And I Use It Only When I See A Cute Girl. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

lol Cap sempei i didn't know that
ish that your hobby?
so what year is your canon made and what type is it? SLR or digital?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I Think Its Late 2007 SLR Type Model
Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III 

No Its Not My Hobby Its Just A Bad Habit. Lolx


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

thats a lovely camera 
if i have three wish to obtain free stuff i would get a mac computer or laptop a graphic tablet an a SLR camera
lol i knew its a bad habit oh well


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

My My Those Are Really Artistic Wishes, I Hope They Come True. ^^

Hmmmm, Wishes Thats Sound Fun. I Really Wish To Take Over The World.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah but i'll get those things one day maybe after finishing earning my associate degree and work in manhatah as a graphic artist  i wish that wishes come true too


----------



## celious (Jul 17, 2009)

And I wish to live in a ranch with many horses and near the ranch I want the Ocean where I could swimwith dolphins  
Oh and a zoo full of dinosaurs 
Sorry about that !! I get crazy sometimes


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats Sweet Celia 

I Wish There Will Be Zombie Banana Outbreak Through Out The World.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

*gasp* Cap sempei
zombie are scary 
and banana zombie will be....
well no zombie invasion pleaze


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

lol poor banana 
well as long its no harm toward us i approve


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor HB Sempei, ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

well it could be a dancing banana zombie


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

I Need Some Volunteers For Helping Me With The Archive. 

I Will Pay.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 17, 2009)

@Sapphire: nopes.. i just wanna see portofolio page. how its look like.. did anyone have any example link...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Poor HB Sempei, ^^



You guys do know I'm not an actually Banana right? I'm an animated glove who was given the name with Banana in it.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish life was more fun.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

Fun, ^^

hmmmm, It Would Be Fun If I Get To Date The Mizukage. 

Animated Glove.  Just Stick With Banana Sempei.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Fun, ^^
> 
> hmmmm, It Would Be Fun If I Get To Date The Mizukage.
> 
> Animated Glove.  Just Stick With Banana Sempei.



I take it you never seen the ATHF with Hand Banana in it huh?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

You Mean "Aqua Teen Hunger Force"


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> You Mean "Aqua Teen Hunger Force"



Thats what I said.


----------



## Mikecia (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Dont Personally Use Corel But This Tutorial Might Help. ^^
> 
> How Ever I Strongly Recommend To Switch To Photoshop.



I only have photoshop elements but it doesn't have the pen tool  which 

is what I really wanted. On top of that I'm poorz so I can't afford the $600-

700 program. I know there are trail versions but I don't want to lose my files 

between juggling classes and so forth. So I got...what at least I thought was 

the next best thing. Corel Paint Shop Pro X2.  and neither I or 

anybody else seems to know how to work it. When I had a photoshop trail 

version I was getting used to the pen tool and was familiar with it but 

Corel.....


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2009)

Mikecia said:


> I only have photoshop elements but it doesn't have the pen tool  which
> 
> is what I really wanted. On top of that I'm poorz so I can't afford the $600-
> 
> ...



I have ps elements at work. Its pretty good.


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2009)

gah so my computer's ram is messed up i guess soooooooo no more drawing for a while 

i hate life


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 17, 2009)

You must *NOT* say that!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 17, 2009)

Not Naruto related but eh >.>; well, this is my new OC, Jade. Simple stance, simple colouring done in 10 minutes. sketch time;- 3 minutes. colouring time;- 10 minutes.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

thats a kewl looking O.C you got there spades


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

How Many Of You Are Online?????


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2009)

technically i'm always online thanks to my cellphone


----------



## Lust (Jul 17, 2009)

I am here!

Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 Episode 2 sub


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey soccer girl, draw something for us again.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 17, 2009)

Spades, I like your anatomy. 
The faces might need to be a bit bigger. but the general body proportions are impressive!


----------



## Lust (Jul 17, 2009)

Faces bigger? Sure I'll see to it in my next drawing!

Really? Wow, I can point out many flaws. Then again I'm a harsh critic when coming to my drawings haha.

@Red;- You're kidding! My fingers hurt  why do I have a feeling that could be taken in a perverted way -___-;


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

My Latest Work.




*Requesting Critic From Everyone. ^^*


----------



## Lust (Jul 17, 2009)

I like it Cap. Bassam, but I think the hair should have been lower a bit, from her right side anyway. I like the shading you used, and red haired Mizukage? New approach, I like it <3I think the blush could be tones down just a bit, and maybe add a sparkle in her eye? I also like the skin shading you used for her <3 Great job <3


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 17, 2009)

Spades said:


> .
> 
> @Red;- You're kidding! My fingers hurt  why do I have a feeling that could be taken in a perverted way -___-;



Your artwork is nice and the first one you drew of us was awesome. :3

And it really can be taken that way.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank You Spades I Will See What I Can Do, ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 17, 2009)

@Red;- Fine -.-; I'm working a Hinata one now  With a new outfit on because I'm so lazy awesome, I make up new clothes.

@Cap. Bassam;- Okay~


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got finished with making Hand Banana into Akatsuki. I kinda rushed it but I might do it over tomorrow wen I'm not tired.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Ahh,* Sempei It Looks Much Cleaner Now. ^^
I Think It Needs Some More Work On Details.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 18, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I just got finished with making Hand Banana into Akatsuki. I kinda rushed it but I might do it over tomorrow wen I'm not tired.



Wow,its really cute if you ask me;-)


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I just got finished with making Hand Banana into Akatsuki. I kinda rushed it but I might do it over tomorrow wen I'm not tired.



Cute but kinda small ,doncha think?


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

^If you click on the picture it will magically become bigger  new window will open with the bigger version


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 18, 2009)

*Aquarelle illation*

Damn, here's what I hooked up in the past hour and a half:


Before the water


After the water(and two layers of coloring)


Cleaning and finishing touches... I think

 Two words - _Aquarelle Pencils_. This was sort of an experiment. The last time I touched those babies was in May... 2007 if I recall right. Mhm. 
 I should've scanned the B/W sh*t, why I'm a so sweaty!?  ... where was I, ah yes,  with the B/W it would've been a more complete WIP, but I didn't thought about that sooner.
 It's nothing special as you can see. In the last picture I used a... ahh... what was it called. It was tough and it didn't turn out as I expected but still, good enough. I remember the first time I wielded that thing. My hand was shaking, I was so tenses and that's how I ruined a drawing of Lara Croft(Tomb Raider Legend), which wasn't actually that good.
 It was somewhat fun to try those aquarelle pencils again. I've been dying to color something from so long and I was kinda impatient. The only thing that bothers me is the graphite lines, I'll have to think of something about them... they're too ugly and I don't want to use always the... what was it again... OK, let's say *THE BLACK LINER*! _*fhuuum*_ 
 The conclusion I reached is that the aquarelle is perfect for folds. 

So, what do you think, should I throw in a pair of legs?


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually like the final result, but what I can suggest, is to try and outline your work with black pens , I gave an explanation a while back on what to use for outlining, and it may help a bit with your colouring wether traditional or digital. I'll find the post if you wish, if not, that's fine. What I can suggest it to not be nervous. If you don't get tense while colouring the better your art will turn out! <3 Be relaxed when colouring and drawing. What helps me is I listed to music, all day really, so that helps me relax. Sing to your fave tune while drawing, it relaxes you and you draw with less tension. I find Aquarelle Pencils extremely difficult .____.; so I'm amazed with what you could do , but what I can suggest is try darkening the shadings a bit. Like, just a tad  

I think you should continue it and ass legs! It's gonna turn out uber great!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*@Spades*
I am glad you are part of this lounge, ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm glad I'm part of it too <3 I want to get help with my art and helpothers with theirs <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*hmmm,* there is a co owner position Open. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

Who're you giving it to?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Its Yours If You Want It? ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

Sweet <3 Sure I'll be co-owner.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Promotion*

*Congratulations Spades*
I Shall Request Nat Sensei To Transfer Ownership Of 4th Post To You Later. ^^


​


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot Cap. Bassam!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Just Keep Up The Good Work, And Aim To Become Hokage ^^*

*Spades* >>> Experienced Artist >>> Senior Artist >>> Co-Owner

*Celious* >>> Experienced Artist >>> Senior Artist


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha, okay xD


Wow I advanced quickly


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 18, 2009)

wow so you have to do something to rank up :amazed
how do i get to rank up


----------



## celious (Jul 18, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Just Keep Up The Good Work, And Aim To Become Hokage ^^*
> 
> *Spades* >>> Experienced Artist >>> Senior Artist >>> Co-Owner
> 
> *Celious* >>> Experienced Artist >>> Senior Artist



Wow ^^ does it mean that I got an advancement ??  Thankies


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> wow so you have to do something to rank up :amazed
> how do i get to rank up


Us Hokages Have You All Under Our Secret Watch. We Will Decide Who Gets Promoted Or Demoted, 

Wanna Know The Secret 
Just Keep Up The Good Work. Improve Your Self And Help Others To Improve Aswell. ^^



celious said:


> Wow ^^ does it mean that I got an advancement ??  Thankies


 You Got That Right, Congratulation On Joining The Senior Ranking. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2009)

Where can I find the 3rd Naruto databook to download? Provide linkage please.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Have You Tried Manga Helper Sempei?


----------



## celious (Jul 18, 2009)

Hehe thank you Bassam ^^ 

@ HB --> 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Akatsuki's one true desire is "to put an end to a meaningless world full of conflict". 


 
but I don't know if you can download it here.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Celia Please Spoiler Tag The Link, ^^


----------



## celious (Jul 18, 2009)

Well anyway , It's done ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank You Celia,
So What Are You Up To?

@Sempei

*Spoiler*: _Databooks_ 



[Manganimation.net] /News/ by Manuloz


----------



## celious (Jul 18, 2009)

Nothing special I'm only working on the next page of  "Dreams come true". But I'm pretty tired tonight and I've a tough day tomorrow even if it's Sunday. So I'm sorry but "nighty night" everybody


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmmmm, You Are Planing On Releasing The Next Page Soon. ^^

Well Then Good Night. Celia.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey NF Artist Lounge;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello Sawa Chan. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello NF's artist's lounge <3 I just got back from seeing HP


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 18, 2009)

oh how was it?
i heard it was better than the previous movie


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

You Mean Harry Potter. ^^
So How was It?


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

I swear Tom Felton is so hot!! ♥ And Draco Malfoy, best character EVER! I was pissed tho that they cut out alf the book ;( But, again, seeing Draco made it awesome haha, sorry I'm such a fangirl lmfao. So yeah, they cut out like half the book but I only wanted to see it cause I'm in love with Draco <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Draco, 

Spades Are You A Gothic Type Of Girl?


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm in love with him <3 

Well, no. I'm actually a really complex girl. I sometimes dress like a sporty girl, so b-ball shorts and such, sometimes I dress in a weird style, so short tight black pants with a chain, and a pink and black like, tight shirt-like dress over with a stud belt on top just to be there and fishnet glove (one glove. not 2 ) and sometimes I dress like a punk. I'm actually more like a punk girl..whatnot with all my skulls and chains. I also wear odd clothes, like, my fave outfit is a solar system shirt and capree jeans. Well was, now my fave oufit is my baggy black pants with many pockets, a chain, a white tanktop with a yellow sweater over, which has a Hello Kitty button.

I also listen to all types of music...except country. Mainly death metal, classical and punk rock....

so yeah, I'm no gothic girl. I'm a sporty,punk girl xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

Are You Really A Girl Spades? 

Its Almost Time For Me To Make A New Banner For The Lounge.


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes I am a girl!!  Why?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 18, 2009)

well if they make the whole book into a movie it will be like 6hr long 
i wonder what was the longest movie ever made?


----------



## Lust (Jul 18, 2009)

What's wrong with that?  I'd watch it xD


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 18, 2009)

i would too but you know how much that will cost XD

btw i made new drawings


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Thank You Celia,
> So What Are You Up To?
> 
> @Sempei
> ...



I saw that. Its not the download for the 3rd book but just its translations.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 19, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Hello Sawa Chan. ^^





Cap. Bassam said:


> You Mean Harry Potter. ^^
> So How was It?
> Whats up Bassam-Niisan?



That pic is really cool!!I like Kakashi and Sasuke;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I saw that. Its not the download for the 3rd book but just its translations.



 Let Me Search Some Japanese Sites For The Download.


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't been in here in a like a week...

Hi everyone


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

how do i join?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Haven't been in here in a like a week...
> 
> Hi everyone


*Hello Sayu,* You Sure Missed Alot. 



Tsukiyo said:


> how do i join?


*Hmmm,* I Have Seen Your "Yoruichi~Goddess of Flash" Fan Art 
Say You Wanna Join Us As An Artist Or A Critique Or As An Content Supplier. ^^


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn, I'll have to catch up then


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Hello Sayu,* You Sure Missed Alot.
> 
> 
> *Hmmm,* I Have Seen Your "Yoruichi~Goddess of Flash" Fan Art
> Say You Wanna Join Us As An Artist Or A Critique Or As An Content Supplier. ^^



okay 

so does that mean i can join?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes That Means You Can Join ^^


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Haven't been in here in a like a week...
> 
> Hi everyone



Your sig is disturbing. I just had to say it sorry.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

i like the colors in it though


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Lolz, Two Guys Standing Close To Each Other Thats Just Nasty.

I Just Updated The Lounge Banner. ^^


----------



## Elias (Jul 19, 2009)

Yooo everyone! *reads old convo's*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

*Hello Novae,* Just Saw Ritual Art Work You Did, ^^
I Love The Hair Part Alot.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i like the colors in it though



Can't argue that.



Cap. Bassam said:


> Lolz, Two Guys Standing Close To Each Other Thats Just Nasty.



So is two girls

Also I need help.

Ok so I redid Gaara's nose and naturally I had to redo his mouth. So which mouth should I choose?

*Mouth 1*

*Mouth 2*

*Mouth 3*

*Mouth 4*

*Mouth 5*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

either the 5th, or 3rd one 

nice job btw


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> So is two girls


Nah Its Not So Bad, 

Mouth 1 :  Nah
Mouth 2 : :amazed No Hell No
Mouth 3 :  Hmmm Not Bad
Mouth 4 :  What The F$$$
Mouth 5 :  Go With This One


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2009)

5 it is. Mn i'm hungry. Gonna make some tunafish.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello everyone. Damn this crap laptop. I get my PC back tomorrow.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello~


My dA is updated <3 with 2 new pictures~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

*Tim & Spades, Good Morning*

Spades I Will Check Them Out, ^^

Mean While You Guys Check Out Version 2 Of My Mizukage. ^^
He's a suitable candidate for Gedou mazou?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hello~
> 
> 
> My dA is updated <3 with 2 new pictures~



I shall take a look into this matter.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

@Cap.Bassam;- You already know what I think <3

@Lord Bishop;- Okay <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

*Lolz,* Tim I Just Read You Comment. 

*Here Is How I Work On It. ^^*
Lines Clean 30Min Then Base Color 45 Mins >>>> Go To Head Office >>>> Work On Some Reports >>>> Go Restaurant >>>> Continue With Shading 30 Min >>>> Leave For Training 1 40Min >>>>> Continue With CG Tones & Background & Texture 1Hour Max >>>>> Training 2 3 Hours  >>>>> Get Back Home Upload My Work To DA Eat Some Pain Killers And Bed

@Spades
I Did Some Improvements


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 19, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Can't argue that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will suggest mouth 1 and 5;-)


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> I will suggest mouth 1 and 5;-)



Mouth 3 is a good candidate.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades Permission To Do Some Vector Job On Mother Earth -- A New Approach.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure go ahead~~


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 19, 2009)

Corina.  

Draw us yet? <3 

Or do you have some other artwork I can look at? <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank You, ^^

Time To Mess Up Some Art. Lol


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

I was supposed to draw us again Red?

Eeehh, well my dA only has 2 new art pieces...soo~ I guess not lol >.>

@Cap.Bassam;- You'd make it better


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> I was supposed to draw us again Red?
> 
> Eeehh, well my dA only has 2 new art pieces...soo~ I guess not lol >.>
> 
> @Cap.Bassam;- You'd make it better


I asked. 

How about I talk to you on MSN about who I want you to draw? Like I did with the Soul Eater characters.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

*Ahhhh,* Behold My New Transparency Jutsu.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

If you asked last night then obviously I didn't remember, when I'm sick and tired I don't remember anything.

Uuhh sure~~


@Cap.Bassam;- Ooooh I like it <3


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Ahhhh,* Behold My New Transparency Jutsu.



I haven't learned how to export a transparent file properly.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 19, 2009)

*Remind Me To Treat You Guys When Lounge Hits 10K View Count. ^^*

*Tim,* Its Been A While Since Funny Art Work Was Posted Here At The Lounge. While You Are Online Please Add Some More Fun Content To The Lounge. 

*Enjoy Your Self.* Time For Some Real Life Work See Ya Later.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Bye bye then Cap.Bassam~


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Tim,* Its Been A While Since Funny Art Work Was Posted Here At The Lounge. While You Are Online Please Add Some More Fun Content To The Lounge.





Credit goes to _<Oh f*ck it I couldn't find a reference>_.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought Naruto would be the one to go sayian  but good nonetheless.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> I thought Naruto would be the one to go sayian  but good nonetheless.



I guess he chose Sasuke for the similar haircut.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

That's true


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> That's true



I love your DA by the way, Spades. You have great talent.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahaha :sweat Thanks, I'm improving since last year. I'm not pleased with my art compared to others but I keep forgetting the age differences.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> Ahaha :sweat Thanks, I'm improving since last year. I'm not pleased with my art compared to others but I keep forgetting the age differences.



Why, how old are you, my friend?


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm 13                 .


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm 13                 .



:amazed

Crikey... Such skills so soon.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

I have potential..? >.> 

[sighs]

I just draw all day, everyday, since I was 3.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> I have potential..? >.>
> 
> [sighs]
> 
> I just draw all day, everyday, since I was 3.



Same here. Except I was 4.


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Cool                  <33


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades dear, you also have the luck to be influenced by Naruto art, not crappy Sailor moon/DBZ manga styles


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, thank you e-nat! I'm trying to develop my own style


----------



## Velvet (Jul 19, 2009)

*Loungeeee  *holds a box of cookies**


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 19, 2009)

those were the days
when i was 5 i was able to draw a decent sailor moon
but then in my late junior high school years to my mid high school years i stop drawing thinking drawing will get me no where 
but last year i return to drawing and today i'm improving little by little


----------



## Kairi (Jul 19, 2009)

I like DBZ and Sailor Moon, tyvm 




Newest coloring <3


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 19, 2009)

me too kairi  they were the pioneer for magical girls and super fighter boys
btw cute pic


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome colouring Kairi <3


----------



## Kairi (Jul 19, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> me too kairi  they were the pioneer for magical girls and super fighter boys
> btw cute pic



i love sailormoon, i have all the movies pek
thank you <3


Spades said:


> Awesome colouring Kairi <3



Thanks ! <33


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

And adorable set by the way <3


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 19, 2009)

i only have the first two
sailor moon R and sailor moon S
sailor moon S is my all time fav
the scene when luna cry made me cry 
which is your fav kairi?


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

I would join in, but god last time I watched Sailor Moon was when I was 5  I lost interest in it


----------



## Kairi (Jul 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> And adorable set by the way <3



Thanks, I love some Eruka <33333333333


sapphireninja said:


> i only have the first two
> sailor moon R and sailor moon S
> sailor moon S is my all time fav
> the scene when luna cry made me cry
> which is your fav kairi?



i loved that movie <333

i like super s a little bit more than the rest; though i like them all :B


----------



## Lust (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the character, but it's really adorable.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 19, 2009)

really well whos your fav characters?
my is pluto and saturn


----------



## Sahil (Jul 19, 2009)

hi guys.. 
here my new work... team 7 sweet dreams..

when i first saw this.. its made lol.. i really like this drawing.. and decided to color it..


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

kairi said:


> I like DBZ and Sailor Moon, tyvm
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Cuuute.


Sahil said:


> hi guys..
> here my new work... team 7 sweet dreams..
> Going to this
> when i first saw this.. its made lol.. i really like this drawing.. and decided to color it..





So, this thread looks interesting... Can I just randomly join in or is there some initiation ritual that I need to partake in?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> [/spoiler]
> Cuuute.
> 
> 
> ...



Sure you can join


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

*A new soul, you are in *

You Are Only Allowed To Rape Sasuke. 


​


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow,thats soo cool;-)


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

No. Sasuke is mine and Sayu's  Noone get's to rape him


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

lol i though sasuke ish for all


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

That's what you think <3 me and Sayu are married to him offically   .

Buuut because Sayu is the sweetest person on this forum, and even tho I'm evil, we are e-twins so I guess Sasuke is for all


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

thats nice of you and since sasuke ish your hubby go ahead show your claws and fight for him


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Naw                  .


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

well its your choice either way


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasuke Belongs To Nat Sensei, ^^

Next One Who Tries To Rape Sasuke Will Get A Bullet In The Head.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasuke is mine and Sayu's  But we'll share


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

:ho now i am jealous of sasuke.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Why's that Cap.Bassam


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2009)

Why do you have rep turned off?


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Me                                ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea spades you.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

I was tired of my red rep bar. I asked it to be converted to red, I don't remember why, so since now I was tired of it, I turned it off. Plus I like it black


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

You Do You Want Red Bar?


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Because I don't care about rep. I just like red better than green.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

I Like Mine Better.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Gold rep bar ftw


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

gold rep bar

Very Easy I set my servers to block green rep bars then redirect them to custom rep Gold bars that made. 

Its A Network Thingy. :ho


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks photoshopped.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 20, 2009)

I like that gold, teach me how to do that


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kairi (Jul 20, 2009)

It seems hard, I dislike 

No, I'm really a mod of my own section


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

hullo everyone 
how's u doing?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

kairi said:


> It seems hard, I dislike
> 
> No, I'm really a mod of my own section



What Section Might That Be, :ho

Hey Saph, Whats Up. ^^

@Sempei
I Like The death Note One :ho


----------



## Kairi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Saph 

This section 
Its a art studio


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

hey cap sempai and kairi
not good i'm so nervous about the contest results lol sasuke pics


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

kairi said:


> Hi Saph
> 
> This section
> Its a art studio



Interesting 

*peep At what if the nudity is artistic Section*

Sap are You Talking About Sasuke Contest. ??


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

nope the HVoA contest
results are coming out today
i'm still thinking about joining the sasuke contest though...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

*HVoA I See,* I wish You Good Luck Sap. 

You Have The Support Of The Lounge Army


I Am Also Taking Part In Sasuke Contest. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks sempei 
well goodluck
i'll try to work on a sasuke pic that will make you say awww


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> thanks sempei
> well goodluck
> i'll try to work on a sasuke pic that will make you say awww



 Good Luck, To You Too

I Am Participating In Manga Coloring. What About You?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been debating what to enter if I actually joined the Sasuke contest. My creativity is rather non-existent.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I've been debating what to enter if I actually joined the Sasuke contest. My creativity is rather non-existent.



 Ville I Am 700% Sure You Will Win The Contest Just By Submitting Your Current Signature. :ho


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

is someone here really good at drawing anime?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> is someone here really good at drawing anime?



Check The First Page, ^^
All My Artist Are Good At Drawing Anime.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Lounge.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Ville I Am 700% Sure You Will Win The Contest Just By Submitting Your Current Signature. :ho


Orly?



hmm... So are there tutorials for facial anatomy available? Or basic tips for drawing a profile? I tend to have a hard time drawing side views of character faces. Particularly the lips and nose.:sweat


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey NF Artist Lounge!!


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> Hey NF Artist Lounge!!



Hello there.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hello Tim & Sawa Chan. ^^*

*@Villie*
Tutorials: How to draw lips by =Cataclysm-X
 Nose drawing tutorial by ~mimm
 3-4 angle face tutorial by ~witchgirl117
 Face tutorial by `hellobaby
 Side Body female Tutorial by ~witchgirl117

Also Wait For Our Anime Artist Replies. 

*Spades Are You There Stop Day Dreaming About Draco. *


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Bassam-Niisan!!
How are you?I like youre sig,the joker is the best!


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Good Luck, To You Too
> 
> I Am Participating In Manga Coloring. What About You?



i would but right now
i this contest result ish making me crazy -_-;;;;


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> Hey Bassam-Niisan!!
> How are you?I like youre sig,the joker is the best!


 Joker Is My Assistant, Be careful Sawa Chan. 



sapphireninja said:


> i would but right now
> i this contest result ish making me crazy -_-;;;;


 Don't Worry Sapp
If Not This Time Do You Best Next Time. 

Take Part In More Competitions Sapp, It Will Help You Alot. ^^


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Bassam: Thanks for those links!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be careful Bassam-Niisan;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Bassam: Thanks for those links!



No Problem, 
*Damn Your SIG Is Killing Me* :ho


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello everyone <3


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Manga edits ftw! The most sig reps I get are from edits.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

i will this isn't my first contest i participate anyway 

someone need of a artist
i would like to take part and help


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> How are you?I like youre sig,the joker is the best!




Thank you! Ledger was a genius actor. 

Yo, Bassam.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hello everyone <3


 Welcome Back Spades


Bellville said:


> Manga edits ftw! The most sig reps I get are from edits.


:ho I Like That, Ever Get Neged For Them?


sapphireninja said:


> i will this isn't my first contest i participate anyway
> 
> someone need of a artist
> i would like to take part and help


 Good. 


Lord Bishop said:


> Thank you! Ledger was a genius actor.
> 
> Yo, Bassam.


Yo Yo, Tim 

My My Its Crowded Today. ^^


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hello everyone <3



Hello Spades.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> :ho I Like That, Ever Get Neged For Them?


I think I got negged once. Maybe twice. Neither were for my sigs, though.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

@Cap.Bassam;- Thank you~

@Lord Bishop;- Hello


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I think I got negged once. Maybe twice. Neither were for my sigs, though.



I've been negged 3 times in total.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I think I got negged once. Maybe twice. Neither were for my sigs, though.


*Lolz, 

Every One Take A Look At This :
*

*Tim, *:ho What Was The Reason?


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't count the many times I've been negged.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Tim, *:ho What Was The Reason?



Negged by 'the Box' because he disagreed with my post.

Negged by 'Roy Mustang' for defending another user from his insults.

Negged by some other dude for an accidental dupe thread.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

That's quite a sexy set, Lord Bishop.

I'm surprised I haven't been negged more.

I think I just got lucky, lol.

@Bassam: I want a Yamato plushiiiiiiiie!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2009)

I get rep/neg all the time.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> That's quite a sexy set, Lord Bishop.:quit



The sexy set was courtesy of _'Undaunted'_ and his *s*exy *s*ig *s*hop.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> I can't count the many times I've been negged.


 Spades

@Tim
I Got Negged Once By A Girl For Not Becoming Her Slave. 

@Ville


@Sempei
How Was The Data Book?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Tim
> I Got Negged Once By A Girl For Not Becoming Her Slave.



Was it a commanding officer?


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

I _wanted_ negs so I can't count the many times I got negged. But lately I've been getting +rep only, which is good, because I want my green rep bar back xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Was it a commanding officer?


It was a powerful neg 

Spades Keep Up The Good work You Will Get +REP.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> I _wanted_ negs so I can't count the many times I got negged. But lately I've been getting +rep only, which is good, because I want my green rep bar back xD



Well, I'm happy to dish out +rep when it's needed.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Well, I'm happy to dish out +rep when it's needed.


 Enough Of Rep Talk, Fallow The Rules Tim. 
Rep Only When You Like Or Appreciate Someones Work. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Hah, thanks guys <3


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Enough Of Rep Talk, Fallow The Rules Tim.
> Rep Only When You Like Or Appreciate Someones Work. ^^



I can +Rep people for being *nice.* 

But yes, arts.




Haven't got a clue who made this.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Good One Tim. ^^

Be Right Back Folks. Enjoy Your Self.

*Bassam Misses Tifa Chan*


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Simpsons-Naruto crossover?! 


I want moar!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Peoples  
​




sapphireninja said:


> really well whos your fav characters?
> my is pluto and saturn



Sailor venus!!!!
and then Saturn. 
Sailor moon was all cool and stuff, but they had really strange art.




Bellville said:


> [/spoiler]
> Cuuute.
> 
> 
> ...




As impeached goddess of this thread, Kairi stole my place 
....naww she is the righful goddess here...Anyway your initiation test is to get fruits from the forbidden tree of youth. 



sapphireninja said:


> lol i though sasuke ish for all



Amen, Naruto, Sakura, Nja, Ohana, Kishi, Oro all testify to that.  





Cap. Bassam said:


> Sasuke Belongs To Nat Sensei, ^^
> 
> Next One Who Tries To Rape Sasuke Will Get A Bullet In The Head.



True words, though I have the sauce. His alter ego, Sasuke might belong to other people


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

okay so can someone draw yoruichi and ichigo like really well?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

e-nat said:


> ...Anyway your initiation test is to get fruits from the forbidden tree of youth.


Oh FFFUUUUU--










Tsukiyo said:


> okay so can someone draw yoruichi and ichigo like really well?


I never tried it before. I don't think I could draw them in Kubo's style if I tried.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

i want a picture of yoruichi kicking ichigo's sorry ass or some other character....

big yoruichi fan


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Yoruichi.pek and Soifon's little crush on her


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

yes yoruichi kicks ass


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

hullo again everyone
i finally saw the result 
it may not be the winner but it tops


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> hullo again everyone
> i finally saw the result
> it may not be the winner but it tops


You Made It In Top 10 List Not Bad Sapp You Did Well. 

I Am Proud Of You.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah i guess its the idea that i need to get better its good enough
im number 7 i think its a sign
in the future i could be lucky


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> yeah i guess its the idea that i need to get better its good enough
> im number 7 i think its a sign
> in the future i could be lucky



 Thats The Spirit Sapp. Now Go For Sasuke Contest. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Thats The Spirit Sapp. Now Go For Sasuke Contest. ^^



will do


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

She's not kicking anyone's ass, but I did a sketch of Yoruichi for the first time.
pek


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

that's a lovely yoruichi sketch


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> will do



:ho lets win the sasuke contest in the name of artist lounge 

*@Bellville*
 Awesome You Are Really Talented Do You Have DA?
​


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

Np cap sempei


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you!

There's a link to my DA in my sig, Bassam.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen your work *Bellville*, I adore your chibi's <3


----------



## Kairi (Jul 20, 2009)

rachel, i'm still learning how to draw thanks to you pek


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

hi kairi
hi spades


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Thank you!
> 
> There's a link to my DA in my sig, Bassam.



Sorry I Am Using PPC, I Din't Notice. 

 I Thought You Were A Boy. 

Added You To My Watch List.

*
Announcement:*
I want All The Members Of The Lounge To Participate In Sasuke Contest.
May Goddess Kairi's Luck Be With You. 

*Cap. Bassam*


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello                                 ~

Sasuke contest? Hmmm...


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

okay well all i can say its that sasuke will be drawn in the nude 
J/K


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hello                                 ~
> 
> Sasuke contest? Hmmm...


Hello Spades
Yes Sasuke Contest, 


sapphireninja said:


> okay well all i can say its that sasuke will be drawn in the nude
> J/K


 Please Dont I'm And Already Feeling Sick.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Please Dont I'm And Already Feeling Sick.



sorry sempai


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

So not participating


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

why ish that spade
i bet you can draw a excellent sasuke


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> sorry sempai


 No Problem



Spades said:


> So not participating


 *Speech Less*


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm too scared to enter, I don't feel my art is good enough.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

spade it's better to try than never at all pek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm too scared to enter, I don't feel my art is good enough.



 *Cant Believe You Just Said That*


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

[sighs] Fine fine I'll enter..!


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

spade join 
beside
you already better than most people here (no offense to anyone)
and you have  talent at a young age
think of yourself like edward elric
young and talented


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Ahaha, t-thanks ^^'


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't feel like I'd draw anything worthy for a contest. I usually only draw head shots because I'm that not comfortable with my freehand anatomy stuff.

I may just draw him semi-realistic using a photo reference.



kairi said:


> rachel, i'm still learning how to draw thanks to you pek


Really? What did I do? 


sapphireninja said:


> okay well all i can say its that sasuke will be drawn in the nude
> J/K


doitplzkthx.:ho





Reading these last few posts makes me want to check out spades' work.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> [sighs] Fine fine I'll enter..!


 *Good Luck*


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

N-No it's fine haha d-don't check out my work >.>


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ville You Are Going To Participate Aswell.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

spade don't be afraid to show your work


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.

Spades: You're TWELVE and you make stuff like that?! I only started digitally coloring my stuff this/last year! Keep up the good work!


EDIT:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 13 thank you and neeed I have crappy programs


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

What programs do you use?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

Bellville said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good To Hear That. 

Spades is Talented co owner & Senior Artist of the artist lounge what do you expect from her.



I Have Been Up For 48 Hours Straight, Time For Some Nice Nap. 
Thank To Nat Sensei I Might Even Dream About Killing Hidan. 
Anyway Good Night My Sweet Lounge.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

corel paint from 2000


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 20, 2009)

Like i said 
you better sleep with one eye open if you attempt to hurt my hidan kun 
lol funny sasuke pic


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting Sasu pic


----------



## Bellville (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasuke and Snakes.

Spades: It's been a while since I used Corel, so I can't compare it to Photoshop. I do know where to get a cracked version of photoshop, though.


----------



## Lust (Jul 20, 2009)

My photoshop is from 1999 so it's crap. Neh, that's a compliment. It's WORSE tahn crap. So I use Corel.


EDIT: Well, I submitted my art for the Sasu contest..


----------



## celious (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Good To Hear That.
> 
> Spades is Talented co owner & Senior Artist of the artist lounge what do you expect from her.
> 
> ...




 haha Nice one Bassam !! I just Looooove his smile !! I couldn't stop laughing after this even if I'm alone in the whole house.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

[yawn] It's 7:41AM and I can't sleep anymore...mmm how is everyone...?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

:sleepy Good Morning Spades.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Morning..


I submitted my entry to the Sasuke Fanart contest....


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

*crashes*

i'm still have asleep

sasuke contest?


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah the Sasuke Fanart/Manga Colouring contest.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Spades said:


> Morning..
> 
> 
> I submitted my entry to the Sasuke Fanart contest....



 Thank You, Spades

@Tsukiyo
You Are Going To Participate Aswell. ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

morning morning to all


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Good Morning. Sapp ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

how ish everyone? 

lol last night a stray black cat came to the building and start picking a fight with the other cats in the building but at the end it left the poor thing it was cute but a trouble maker


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

[huffs] I started that night when you told me and finished an hour later so it's not good , okay it was OKAY, but I won't get near winning


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Thank You, Spades
> 
> @Tsukiyo
> You Are Going To Participate Aswell. ^^



is there some link to the rules? 

and yeah i might


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

And we're back people.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes Finally. ^^

Here Is The Link To Sasuke Contest & Rules Madonna


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello lounge.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

i sent you my entry


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey,lounge;-)


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

FFFFF

That took forever -.-;


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i sent you my entry



Why Me, Lolz PM It To Kire


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

I love my new set, I finally did a good job on a drawing of my OC <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

I Like Your New set Spades Its Too Boyish. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

That's my OCfor sure 

Okay, I am a girl but I am punk/emo (not cutting myself or suicidal) so I act like a tom-boy usually


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

OC, I Wanna Draw One Too. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Too Bad I Cant Draw One. Lolz


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes you can..!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Lolz, There Is a Reason I Only Color,


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Lolz, There Is a Reason I Only Color,



I bet you can draw really well.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Tim Thats a Disturbing Signature. 

My Drawings.
ones on his hips
ones on his hips
ones on his hips


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Tim Thats a Disturbing Signature.



Yes, but it's hilarious. _Flight of the Conchords_ are legendary.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Its Disturbing, Man Is Striping On A Pole. I Feel Sick


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Its Disturbing, Man Is Striping On A Pole. I Feel Sick



The video is quite funny tho.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> The video is quite funny tho.



 *No Comments*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *No Comments*



Well nvm now its the beat to the song same girl played in reverse with the tempo slightly raised.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

nawww i'm sure you're good at it


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Spades said:


> nawww i'm sure you're good at it


 Thank You Spades, But Time Is What Matters.

Plus I Suck At Imagination Section.

@Sempei
:ho Itachi, Thats Embarrassing.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Just keep practicing~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok Here Is My OC


BRB, 2 Hours Max


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 21, 2009)

You convinced me to change the signature to a Youtube video.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Its Still Disturbing. Go Back To Joker One. ^^


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Its Still Disturbing. Go Back To Joker One. ^^



You just don't want to edit my image on the first post.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

I love it


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

back from doing photo stuff


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Yes, but it's hilarious. _Flight of the Conchords_ are legendary.



I love Flight of the Concords!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Something Is Not Right Here.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Something Is Not Right Here.



You are correct. There are too many capital letters in your sentence.

It should look something like this:


Cap. Bassam said:


> Something is not right here.






Don't ask. I'm feeling random.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Loves Being Capital. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Change my title to line artist.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

It's too much work to press the 'shift' key every few letters! lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Change my title to line artist.


 Done



Bellville said:


> It's too much work to press the 'shift' key every few letters! lol


Fingers Also Needs Exercise. Ville, ^^ *Shift Delete*


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

new members i see

anyways im backs from teh underwold betches!

my comp. is still broken but eh i have another comp but i cant draw with it :/

meh soooooooooooo whad i miss hmm????


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

nice sig ekibyo


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> nice sig ekibyo



thnx, i made it over a year ago

im no good at making sigs anymore.... ive been working on my shitty drawing talent


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

*Welcome Back Eki,* 

Show Me How Much You Improved Your Hāremu no Jutsu. :ho


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Welcome Back Eki,*
> 
> Show Me How Much You Improved Your Hāremu no Jutsu. :ho







*Spoiler*: __ 



You thought
















if i showed you, you will most likely spontanously combust from uber sexiness


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 21, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I love Flight of the Concords!!



As do I. Lets be pals.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

*@Sempei.*
We Have A Winner. *+++REP*


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

Gah, i smiled gleefully at that

very nice HB


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

hiya everyone whats new?

@ HBsempai nice pic its cute plus it look funny too


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Very Funny I Am Not That Weak. ^^

@Sapp
Nothing Special Me and Eki Are Practicing Some Hāremu no Jutsu


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Nat should like this one. Her wildest fantasy dreams.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Nat should like this one. Her wildest fantasy dreams.



hmm,yesh she does seem wildly fascinated with sauce


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah well i think she would like sauce doing something smexy and kewl


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Who here can do anime eyes really good?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

*You Guys,* Dont Ask Me For Help If She Comes After You With A Ban Rifle.

@Sempei
You Mean Color Or Drawing?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Who here can do anime eyes really good?



i can do decent ones 

who here can make awesome AMV? i will order ask you to makes me ones


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

varies what style from what show?


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *You Guys,* Dont Ask Me For Help If She Comes After You With A Ban Rifle.



lol ill just pull out the>>


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Eki 

AMV I Have Never Made One.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Eki
> 
> AMV I Have Never Made One.



awww 

does anyone here? 

i needz a Yoruichi and Pakour/Free running one


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> awww
> 
> does anyone here?
> 
> i needz a Yoruichi and Pakour/Free running one



i used to but not anymores 

[YOUTUBE]3HAJmegVGSs[/YOUTUBE]

Heres one i made from 3 years ago

buuuut that was once upon ah time ago, i dont do it anymore


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

damns it


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2009)

Sharing some videos and tips on backgrounds


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlx5ktl_MzE[/YOUTUBE]

this one is a bit tough, but explains the process of painting backgrounds. 
basically by color blocking. 

What happens is that the artist sketches some lines for the background, very abstract just to know what goes where and so on. 


Then on a different layer, he starts to put solid colors. very simple, but to give the layout of the picture. 

and the zoom bigger and add details by making difference in colors. In the beginning it's just lighter and darker color to show where light is and stuff. Then more colors are added. 

**trick **in color blocking and general coloring: using different tones of one color for one area makes a picture flat. If you use two or different colors to show shadow and light, it gives a 3D look
example: 

see tree, it has shades of green, some yellow tones and darker brown/black. 

 Then more details are added by zooming. but this stage is pretty advanced, and takes a long time. 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5twTLIQvWqg[/YOUTUBE]

Another video, skip the girl part and watch the background coloring instead ^^
It's might be a bit hard to follow because of the speed, but it follows the same process.


Sketch > color block> make lineart for girl > color girl > block color some more > put on new layer for light effects. 

and use lots of smudge.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Check Out The Final Result Wow. 

The Coloring Style Is Very Familiar To My CG Style.  

In The End Result Depends On Users Skill & Time & Tablet, ^^


----------



## Sahil (Jul 21, 2009)

damn.. its awesome colorings.. but too fast to get hints.. and its totaly work of stroke brush.. and i'm sure its done with tablet...

thanx nat-chan for share..


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

Screw backgrounds, yo. I'm too cool to put in that kind of effort.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Lord Bishop said:


> As do I. Lets be pals.



Right on.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

i needz a tablet....are they hard to use?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2009)

mainly it depends on how much time you put in it 

besides it must have taken like 12 hours, but the guy made the video go super fast to impress people. 


Bellville, lolz


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

well to color things on photoshop 

is it difficult to use?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2009)

for the tablet?
It does take some time to get used to (mainly eye-hand-screen coordination).

 If you're used to drawing traditionally, the time would take less. But after a while (month or two) it should be easy to use.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

so its there a brand of tablet that would be recommended if you could sempai


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah can you recommend a brand?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> so its there a brand of tablet that would be recommended if you could sempai



WaCom

For Beginners Users : The Japanese Tegaki.

For Advance Users : The Japanese Tegaki.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

is there a difference?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i needz a tablet....are they hard to use?



Once you get used to it, not really. I have a 'Bamboo Fun' Wacom tablet. I mainly use it for coloring and not so much drawing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i needz a tablet....are they hard to use?





Tsukiyo said:


> well to color things on photoshop
> 
> is it difficult to use?



To answer both your questions its actually both easy and hard. Like Nat said if you're used to traditional drawing then it'll be a bit easy. The hard thing about tablet is pressure, timing, and again pressure. I haven't got pressure down much. With my new pic I just down I tried it but I may not incorporate it in my drawing. Some others have but its not really my thing. I like my lines solid. The tablet is also easier on your wrist than the mouse and clicking. Although with some of my lineart I still go back to the pen tool.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> is there a difference?



Link removed


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you 

they all work with Photoshop 7?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

how lovely and both are under $100


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> thank you
> 
> they all work with Photoshop 7?



 No Problem

I Know Few People Using Fun Version On Adobe Elements 2.0  So No Doubt It Will Work On Photoshop 7. 

SO YOU GET NOTHING. YOU LOSE. GOOD DAY, SIR.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> how lovely and both are under $100



Different Size Have Different Prizes. 
DVD Copy for Mac


*Celebration 10K Views*

Oh Well Good Night Guys, Time For Me To Sleep, 
*Pain Killers Makes Me Feel Sleepy*


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

size doesn't always matter sempei
its how you use it


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

size doesn't always matter sempei
its how you use it


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

lol we got it the first time.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Hand Banana, your set is uhm..interesting..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hand Banana, your set is uhm..interesting..



I'm taking a bath geez can I get some privacy?:amazed


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Enjoy While You Can_ 



Fun Time Is Over :ho Got Ya




I Will Remove It Within 2 Hours, :ho


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

That needs to be put in a spoiler. Plus isn't loli not allow?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2009)

butt nekkid sasuke


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> That needs to be put in a spoiler. Plus isn't loli not allow?



*Tagged,* Sorry About That I Was Too Sleepy Lolz

Rule 3
Mature Content Hot Linkings Are Allowed Only If Its On DivantART Or Spoiler Tagged.


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

evil                        .


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

Spades Remove The Quote, ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Why      ~~~~



EDIT: Very well~


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

That's not loli/shota. It's chibi.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2009)

That was pretty gross though. Funny , but gross.

Anyhoot I just finished a dbz pic and now just need it lineart that b*tch up. Haven't done a dbz drawing in a while. Whatcha think?


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

I like it actually, not a big fan of DBZ tho...


----------



## Bellville (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see the lineart!

I literally have not drawn DBZ in 10 years. Wow.:sweat


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> thank you
> 
> they all work with Photoshop 7?



i think tablets work with everything cause sometimes ill just use mine as a mouse cause im way to lazy to switch back to regular mouse 

I has wacomb bambooo nice and sleeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks you


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Good Morning, *Lounge, ^^

Who Here Is *kyokutoh-saizensen?


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont know Niisan.And hello lounge!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

[divshare]myId=7968881-1e6[/divshare]​
I Guess Spades Might Know Who *kyokutoh-saizensen Is.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

kyokutoh-saizensen on dA is Hisagi on NF


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thought So*, Thank You Spades


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Anytime, Cap.Bassam


----------



## Die Heinii (Jul 22, 2009)

My entrance post 
Some creepy sketch but I hope you like it a little ♥.
When I've got some free time I'll post Naruto related fanart (:


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

*Cap.Bassam had to go to the clinic for a few hours, and told me to take care of the lounge until further notice. He should be back in a few hours*




That's actually very good, what i can suggest is not adding such harsh lines though, try smoothing it out a bit more.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

KleinmeisterDepp said:


> My entrance post
> Some creepy sketch but I hope you like it a little ♥.
> When I've got some free time I'll post Naruto related fanart (:


ugh I envy those who can use cross-hatching efficiently. I like the pic.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay I got my green rep bar back~ about time Gooba saw my PM.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys.. 

here is my new work from bleach...
Rangiko go out for shopping in Real world and everyone is looking for her.. and suddenly Hitsugaya poped up..

What are you doing Matsumoto? xD

*click on image for full view*
​
Welcome to lounge Kleinmeister.. and that really nice sketch.. i like her eyes... face expression is really sad i think...


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my, Sahil, that's amazing! It actually looks from the manga!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Yay I got my green rep bar back~ about time Gooba saw my PM.



All thanks to me convincing you to show it again.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

No,actuually, I wanted it back from a while ago xD


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello lounge! 

Just posted my newest art here, if anyone fancies a look: Megauplaod


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Dear Lord, Lord Bishop, I'm in love with your style pek


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Dear Lord, Lord Bishop, I'm in love with your style pek



Why thank you Spades. It's awesome to be complimented by someone with your skill.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Yay I got my green rep bar back~ about time Gooba saw my PM.



hmm yes i saw that what was up with that??

im having drawing withdraws @_@ my comp. is stil broken


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Why thank you Spades. It's awesome to be complimented by someone with your skill.



Aww, you flatter me <3 but no, I aodre your style, it's so badass <3



EkibyoGami said:


> hmm yes i saw that what was up with that??



Originally, my rep was green, the I requested it to be turned to red (asked Gooba to revert my rep) and I asked it to be turned back to green.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Aww, you flatter me <3 but no, I aodre your style, it's so badass <3



That's my first time drawing a manga female.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

ah i didnt know you could have that done 

@bishop

I have found myself to draw females more than i do males.....is that because me myself in turn am a male with raging sex horomones?? lulz possible


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> ah i didnt know you could have that done
> 
> @bishop
> 
> I have found myself to draw females more than i do males.....is that because me myself in turn am a male with raging sex horomones?? lulz possible



Apparently, men draw male characters more than female ones, and vice versa. Seems true enough.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 22, 2009)

@Spades: Thank you... 

@Lord Bishop: very nice sketches in few minutes... good work..


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a girl, os I usually draw females more than males =/


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

i find drawing females more entertaining to me for some reason.....

boobs

Jk im not THAT immature


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i find drawing females more entertaining to me for some reason.....
> 
> boobs
> 
> Jk im not THAT immature



Oh, but *I* am.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Oh, but *I* am.



lol i give you props just for admitting it 

I cant


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm female and draw girls more. I've been trying hard to brush up my man-drawing-skills, though.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I'm female and draw girls more. I've been trying hard to brush up my man-drawing-skills, though.



Excellent stuff. I wish you luck.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

i feel so outnumbered... theres only like 2-3 guys here and the rest are girls... actually i dont even know what banana is since he's such a mystery


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i feel so outnumbered... theres only like 2-3 guys here and the rest are girls... actually i dont even know what banana is since he's such a mystery



You counted me in the *guys* list, right?


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I can draw males _okay_, I still suck at them though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> You counted me in the *guys* list, right?



yesh, your just to cool to be considered a number


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yesh, your just to cool to be considered a number



I'm beyond numbers now? 

*GO ME!!!!*  

@ Spades,

Practice makes _awesome._


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

In my case

Practice makes _phail_


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> In my case
> 
> Practice makes _phail_



I'd like to retort, but the intellectual powers I previously had at my disposal have been outmatched by your alliterary skills, Spades.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

That means you agree


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> That means you agree



Not exactly.

Because your signature shows _talent._ Yes, I know it's female, but with skills like that, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Because your signature shows _luck._



fix'd <333


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Yesh i envy everyones drawing talent here. I wish i could be like you guys


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Yesh i envy everyones drawing talent here. I wish i could be like you guys



I'll give you my hands if you like.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I envy Lord Bishop here


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> I envy Lord Bishop here



You shouldn't. I can't do proportions.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

yea proportions are a bitch


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I still envy you, and yes you can!


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> You shouldn't. I can't do proportions.



fffffff you're not the only one.

I can't handle drawing two (or more) characters together without one looking much tinier compared to the others in the image.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea proportions are a bitch



I've had my fair share of drawing midget Naruto figures with *HUGE* faces.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> I've had my fair share of drawing midget Naruto figures with *HUGE* faces.



the face is not that much fo the problem its more of the figure. Ethier i draw the neck to small or big, or the hands, or the waist, or the feet.... etc etc hopeless


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Proportions are annoying, I agree, just sketch the characters out. 

What I do with my drawings, is I sketch it 3 times.

1st time:- In a 2H pencil, just basic body shap, eyes and fingers and such
2nd time:- in a 2B/4B pencil, adding the hair, clothes and details
3rd time:- Outlining in a sharpie


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> the face is not that much fo the problem its more of the figure. Ethier i draw the neck to small or big, or the hands, or the waist, or the feet.... etc etc hopeless



The eyes are always too far apart on my pictures alot of the time.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

drawing tradionally not much of a problem but with a tablet it is.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Proportions are annoying, I agree, just sketch the characters out.
> 
> What I do with my drawings, is I sketch it 3 times.
> 
> ...



I lack the hatred patience to use this method.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish I had a tablet D:

@Lord Bishop;- Patience is eesential to make your art look good. And it doesn't take much time really..! Most my drawings usually vary from 5 to 15 minutes minutes. Add the coluring tme, each picture usually takes about 30 or 40 minutes. It's not that long.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> @Lord Bishop;- Patience is eesential to make your art look good.



Ah... This explains my mishaps.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Proportions are annoying, I agree, just sketch the characters out.
> 
> What I do with my drawings, is I sketch it 3 times.
> 
> ...


Gosh, that's alot of utensils.

I only use a mechanical pencil. I usually draw circles/lines for the entire figure(You know, the way Disney tells you how to draw!:ho). I measure the proportions by a loose 8-head-rule. It gets a bit trickier with foreshortening and the like. I tend to draw the body itself before adding clothes/hair/etc on to it. It helps make laying those things on more natural looking. My stuff ends up incredibly sketchy looking, though.




Lord Bishop said:


> The eyes are always too far apart on my pictures alot of the time.



Tip:You should be able to fit one eye inbetween the two that you're drawing on a face. There should be enough room to fit about five eyes side by side across the face.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm the same as you. I hate taking my time, so I always rush my art. I just get impatient. That's why I usually do them fast, and trust me, doing them fast over the years, becomes a habbit. The thing is, don't think while drawing, don't think '_oh the arm isn't good. Oh I messed up the eyes. Op, gotta fix the legs!!' [erase erase erase, waste time]_ Just, close your mind, and let your hand do the work. I always listen to music when drawing, so it calms me, and really, I only observe my mistakes once I'm done, and it's posted on dA/NF.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 22, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Tip:You should be able to fit one eye inbetween the two that you're drawing on a face. There should be enough room to fit about five eyes side by side across the face.



Cheers, my friend. That's a pretty useful tip.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

[yawn] Speaking of which, anyone have nay ideas for me to draw? I'm drawing a blank


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Draw Me a OC, ^^ Spades


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

lolz i hate having the draw-_ers_ block.

But i get most of my ideas by looking at fashion photographs


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

How Many Of You Guys Can Draw Concept Art, Like House, Cities, etc


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't do that type of work Cap.Bassam >.>;

DRaw you on OC? Eeeehh w-why me!


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

lolz wtf Cap,

that looks great


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Dint You Said You Were Free, ^^

Why Can't Spades, Its Easier Then Drawing Faces & Anime. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Neeeeh


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

temae kan itto!!

Bleh my japanese is shat.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

And that means....?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

No Good Spades You Should Try Everything, ^^


Teme Ano Kora (What Did You Say), Eki Is Also Here, :ho

Tim,  Your Amish Set Is Killing Me.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow Cap sempai those are awesome sketches :amazed
i'm to lazy to draw something like that 
maybe next time


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> How Many Of You Guys Can Draw Concept Art, Like House, Cities, etc



omg, liek woah. I fail at drawing straight lines and loath rulers, so I don't draw buildings much. Not that I don't try every so often. It's nothing compared to your pic, though Bassam. I'll scan something in a bit.

Anything not buildings/machines, though, I like to draw quite a bit.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I'm loving the new Kakashi skin


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> And that means....?



supposed to mean 'You can do it' 

But..ugh..i dunno:

yes the skin is kewl, but it needs work


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah                  .


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Its Still In Its Beta Stage, I Don't Like It. 
My Signature Look Horrible.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, I know =/ but I still like i a bit and it does NOT


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades You Are Really In To Dark Stuff. :ho


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

mmk this skin got old


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes I know I am. I'm punk. I'm listening to screamo right now.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

the kakashi skin is soo cool and nice
i love how the black border seem to get my attention


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

i love girls with the emo style hairpek


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm bugging my mom to let me die my red streaks..red again. Now they look more morron


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

well you can save the money to go to the salon and get it done unless you buy the stuff and do your own hair at home


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

My mom watches me like a hawk, if I do it, I can kiss my TV, computer, iPod and freedom good bye.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

you should just do it yourself 

Edit:lolz America is a democracy and parentship is a dictatorship.

Your mom is a hitlerrrr


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

As I said, if I do it, I can kiss my freedom good-bye.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades Have Bad Taste In Music,


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont lke hardcore screamo/emo


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Same Here Eki, ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

No, Spades has good taste in music.

Don't get me wrong, I listen to a lot of music. I mean...this is one of my faveourite songs. 
I ran
it's by Johan Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

damn that sux
my father is the same way
but i dye my sis bangs anyway


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

im more about hiphop

I like all music though


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Hip hop is awesome. What artists do you like?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

It's hair. It'll grow back normal. That's how my mom ended up letting me do it. Hell, I got to the point where I actually spiked my hair(in liberty spikes). rofl. I need to burn those pics.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

spade do you listen to "escape the fate"?


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Sometimes I do  <333


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hip hop is awesome. What artists do you like?



i like so many artists.
Heres a few

kirvis3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

I Don't Dye My Hairs, I Have Natural *White* & Dark Brown Hairs. I Am Getting Old Too Soon. 

*Spades,* Unlike You Young Generation We Old Peoples Still Lives In 80s & 90s, 

*I May Recommend One Song  Sensitivity By Ralph Tresvant*


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm I don't usually listen to them =/


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

i see 
so what band do you listen to?


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

well im off to the store, (Micheals) Ill be back later or maybe not. 

Gotta get drawing paper


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Billy Talent is my fave atm,Papa Roach, Three Days Grace, Green Day, Linking Park, Slipknot

Artists~ well, Eminem,P!nk, Akon, Lil Wayne, Jordin Sparks, Lady Gaga....


Oka bascially EVERYONE.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Hey,* Eki :ho Drawing Paper Is It For Eichi Purpose?


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I had to switch skins. It was too dark, and the space annoyed me.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

kewl you listen to most of the band i listen to


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Green Day, Linking Park & Eminem I Listen Them Too. ^^

Madonna 

But Ralph :ho

[divshare]myId=7970782-97d[/divshare]


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

<3                           .


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Do You Like Bryan Adams?


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't listen to him =/


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

well personally i'm more of a gothic lolita
my sis and friend is emoish though


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

No Way Spades Bryan Adams.

[divshare]myId=7970961-18e[/divshare]

I Wonder What Nat Sensei Is Up To.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a smart, athletic,hyper,lazy,punk.

I'm awesome


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

athletic & lazy :ho

Well You Are Smart And Talented No Doubt About That. ^^

By That Way Have Any One Noticed No Body Has Colored 456 Manga Panels This Week. Strange.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

This week's chapter was crap that's why


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

I Cant Argue With That Lolx,

:ho You And Hisagi Have The Same Set.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Sayu Yagami too~~~~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Really,* Well I Have Admit He Really Got Famous Since I Last Time I Talked With Him.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm a smart, athletic,hyper,lazy,punk.
> 
> I'm awesome



you're not the only one 
minus the hyper and punk XP


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Lolz, Sapp
Gothic Type :ho I Wanna See You.

lolita? Lol If I Am Correct You Are Atleast 19 To 20.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm back


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Hisagi is a *girl*

same with Sayu Yagami.

@sapp;- Lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Damn,* I am not good lolz 
first sempei now Hisagi Too. 

Can any One show me a good example for a banner, Please ^^

@Tsukiyo
Welcome Back, ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol no worry I was surprised to find out she was a girl and not a guy.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

But Still Damn. *Stab My Self*

Can any One show me a good example for a banner, Please ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Lolz, Sapp
> Gothic Type :ho I Wanna See You.
> 
> lolita? Lol If I Am Correct You Are Atleast 19 To 20.



nope but i'm turning 18 this year 
i'm no longer a kindergoth


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

[laughs]

I can't find any >>


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

im backs.
 And yes Cap'n, echi purposes


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> nope but i'm turning 18 this year
> i'm no longer a kindergoth


 Are You Sure. So Your Birth Year On Otaku Is Fake :ho



Spades said:


> [laughs]
> 
> I can't find any >>


 No Problem.

*
@Eki*
Good :ho

*Spoiler*: _Girls Don't Peep_ 



Question, Why Girls Have Higher REP Then Us Males?


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooops. I peeped.

It's because we're sexier and more than half this forum is probably guys-- and most girls here are bi. (not saying it's a bad thing btw) 'I'm stright FYI'


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spades It Ok,* I Said Only Girls Are Not Allowed To Peep.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

lol Bi for me 

clever Cap


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Spades It Ok,* I Said Only Girls Are Not Allowed To Peep.



I feel like negging you right now [glare of DOOM]


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> I feel like negging you right now [glare of DOOM]


*Dint*, You Say You Were A Tom Boy Type 
Neg, Hmmm If You Want You Can But Know This I Dint Meant It In A Bad Way.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a tom-boy, AT TIMES. But what you clearly said, you were implying I am a boy.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

chaaa fiesty spade-chan


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I am actually. I'm an agressive girl, I get that from my father.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades I Just Negged You. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol..... why dont they extend the rep. Bar??


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

yes its fake at that time i always use my friend ages
 but now i use my real age 
my sis does the same thing and her friend but they much worser they are 14 but claim to be 18


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> yes its fake at that time i always use my friend ages
> but now i use my real age
> my sis does the same thing and her friend but they much worser they are 14 but claim to be 18



*Lolz,* I See I Noted That Alot. 

Spades You There??


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Gah i want to draw on me tablet............. I want to work on couple/kissing poses


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I am now, why?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait Eki, I Have A Pose
I will Send You.

*Spades,* Nice Photo Gallery.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

tis not like im going anywhere, my computer is broken so i cant use my tablet lulz


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Aha, thanks Cap.Bassam~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Eki You Are Messing With Me. Lolz

Who Here Can Draw Konan Or Sakura In This Pose?


Spades?
Sapp?

Warning This Pic Is Copyrighted To Me Don't Post It Anywhere Else.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

I can. But Nat seems to like drawing Konan so lets see her do it.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

i would sempei but i can't see the pose X3


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I could try...


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

gah  i want to try this, but ill have to do it traditionally and take a picture of it since my poor ass cant afford a scaner


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I can. But Nat seems to like drawing Konan so lets see her do it.


What About Sakura?



sapphireninja said:


> i would sempei but i can't see the pose X3


Lolz, Here You Go Sapp lawl
By The Way This Picture Was Also Taken By Canon. ^^

@Spades
Huge Rep Reward Will Be Waiting For You. ^^

@Eki
Just Make Sure You Don't Use It For Echi Purpose.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

ill trys not to


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> i would sempei but i can't see the pose X3



Right click on the image and click on "view image" assuming you're running firefox.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 22, 2009)

well i would love to take on the challnge but like i said way earlier i'm using my cellphone internet and i can't always see certain pic


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll try doing it with Konan, since I'm disliking Saku atm.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

i can see it working with konan better... i picture her in a bikini


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> well i would love to take on the challnge but like i said way earlier i'm using my cellphone internet and i can't always see certain pic


 Download And Use Opera Mini If You Are Using Internet On Mobile. If You Are Using Internet On Pc Via Mobile Then Download And Use Opera Turbo.



Spades said:


> I'll try doing it with Konan, since I'm disliking Saku atm.


 Can't Wait To See It. If I Like It I Will Color It As Well. ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i can see it working with konan better... i picture her in a bikini



gun Konan Belongs To Me Eki. Dont Even Think About It.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Awww I was gonna colour it~ Oh wait~ I'll send you the lineart first then I'll colour mine~


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*

I'm bored so imma change subject. Lets take a quiz. Scoring 80% or above gets you rep. Scoring 70% or below gets you a neg. Take the quiz and email me the results. Go


*Spoiler*: __ 




```
1. If 5x - 4 = 26, what does x equal?
          A. 4
          B. 2
          C. 6
          D. 5

   2. -7 is
          A. Irrational
          B. An integer
          C. A whole number
          D. A prime number

   3. Michael is two years older than three times Jennifer's age. If Jennifer is j years old, how would you calculate Michael's age?
          A. 3j+2
          B. 3j-2
          C. 3(j+2)
          D. 3(j-2)

   4. If x + 4 1/3 = 7, what does x equal?
          A. 3 1/3
          B. 2 2/3
          C. 3 2/3
          D. 11 1/3

   5. 5.5 squared is:
          A. Between 16 and 25
          B. Less than 16
          C. Greater than 36
          D. Between 25 and 36

   6. 2, 2, 3, 4, 5
      Given the above set of numbers "2" is the:
          A. Average
          B. Mode
          C. Median
          D. Standard deviation

   7. If .4 < x < 1/2, x could equal:
          A. 40%
          B. None of the above
          C. 45%
          D. 50%

   8. What's the value of (10-5)^2 + 12/4?
          A. 9.25
          B. 28
          C. 222
          D. 103

   9. If m + n = n, then what must m equal?
          A. -1
          B. 0
          C. -n
          D. 1

  10. If 1/3 (y + 4) = 3, then what does y equal?
          A. 9
          B. 7
          C. 4
          D. 5
```







sapphireninja said:


> well i would love to take on the challnge but like i said way earlier i'm using my cellphone internet and i can't always see certain pic



Oh!


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

im too stupid for quizes

Silly Captain, Tricks are for kids.

lolz


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Meh. I tried >.>


----------



## Bellville (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Meh. I tried >.>



Yummy.

I almost tried but it seemed like a bunch of people were already interested in filling the request.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG, Spades 
*Bassam Faints*

Just Wait For Your Reward. 

Requesting Sempei For Cleaning, ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

You want me to clean it?


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

[blinks] U-Uuhh n-no problem I guess.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> [blinks] U-Uuhh n-no problem I guess.



Eh? was that to me or Cap.?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes Sempei.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

it will look 10 times better cleaned up plus with nice soft colorspek


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

To Cap.Bassam~~


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Yes Sempei.



Perfect timing because I was about to do my DBZ lineart. I'll do this first though.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank You Sempei, Let Me Know If You Need Something. ^^

BRB


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm bout 50% done. For some reason I have developed the case of constant sneezes and may not make it through the night.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Good night guys~


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey lounge.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

yo man, like your sig!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Sempei I Think You Got Summer Cold. 
My You Are Really Really Improving With The Lines. Thank You So Much For Cleaning Sempei. ^^

Now Here Is My Forbidden Core Shading Coloring Version Of The Lines. ^^


@Tim
Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Tim
> Resident Evil 5.



Lovely picture.

And myesss. 

P.S. Thx for the +Rep.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Man that looks great. Only issue is you should make the right arm be just a little more visible. Well going to lay back down be back in a few.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

that looks really good!


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sempei I Think You Got Summer Cold.
> My You Are Really Really Improving With The Lines. Thank You So Much For Cleaning Sempei. ^^
> 
> Now Here Is My Forbidden Core Shading Coloring Version Of The Lines. ^^
> ...




Maaah that looks so good


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad You Liked It, Spades 



I will complete it when my finger recovers. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Faved <333333


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank You, ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

No Problem            ~


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Sweet glad you like it. Man my body is sore. I need a good massage.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

If You Were A Girl I Would Have Kissed You Sempei. *Second Thoughts*


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> If You Were A Girl I Would Have Kissed You Sempei. *Second Thoughts*



Someone's going to get injured.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

... [laughs] I need to quote that


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Someone's going to get injured.


 I Am already injured. Tim



Spades said:


> ... [laughs] I need to quote that


Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Am already injured. Tim



Were you disrespecting an Admiral?


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I quoted you  It's in my blog.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Tim I Would Have Been Dead Then.
My Finger Got Dislocated 3 Days A Go.

@Spades
 Whaaat !!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> If You Were A Girl I Would Have Kissed You Sempei. *Second Thoughts*



 I wouldn't do that either. I'm giving myself a bath as you can see from the picture.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep it's in my blog


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I wouldn't do that either. I'm giving myself a bath as you can see from the picture.


 



Spades said:


> Yep it's in my blog


 Cant Be Helpe Then.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Morning, Lounge! 

I see monkeys.


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello everyone


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello Bellville, Sayu.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Morning, Lounge!
> 
> I see monkeys. Sig Says Rape Time


 Dont Tell Me You !



Sayu Yagami said:


> Hello everyone


Hello Sayu


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Bishop and Bassam~

How is everyone today?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Hey Bishop and Bassam~
> 
> How is everyone today?



Meh. 

Yourself?

100th PAGE!!!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

_Woot~~ 100th page <33333_


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm okay.

Oooh, happy 100th page~~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes 100th Page! 

Sayu I Will Be taking Your request, ^^


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Bassam~


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Its 100 pages depending on your page views for post count.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

My post was the first on Page 100, and all it said was _'Meh.'_


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Its 100 pages depending on your page views for post count.


 Spam Count


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm only assuming this is not a pat on the back moment.

@Cap Sure.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 23, 2009)

100 Pages!!Yayy!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam is off to the clinic again guys, and left me in charge. [sigh] I hope he's okay.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Dont Tell Me You !



:ho


100 pages. Well done you guys.


Crud, I think I've been making too many fanart threads.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Posting summore of my art crap. 

*setjacks*


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Commented.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

Whats with all the comossion

and why dont we have these damn emotions???


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Posting summore of my art crap.



_[opens mouth]

[closes it]

[dies of pure epic artwork]_

Lord Bishop, you..have outdone yourself on this one! It's..purely amazing! I love how you get down to almost every detail! You made Pein look even MORE badass!


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Bellville said:
			
		

> Commented.



Cheers BV. 



			
				Spades said:
			
		

> [opens mouth]
> 
> [closes it]
> 
> ...



That's really kind, Spades. I'm not worthy of that type of compliment, but thank you.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> That's really kind, Spades. I'm not worthy of that type of compliment, but thank you.



No, I mean it, that, is the bets of your work so far! I'm in love with it-- and I mean it! You got down to just every. single. detail! And I admire that! I seriously can't think of any words to describe how much I like it!!


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

i lulz at your sig

was that done with traditional inking??

Edit:damn you spades i was working on my evil plan to have the 2000th post and you f'd me up


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

My sig? No, it Kishi's manga cover for chapter 24 xD I just edited the lighting a bit. Along with my avy.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> No, I mean it, that, is the bets of your work so far! I'm in love with it-- and I mean it! You got down to just every. single. detail! And I admire that! I seriously can't think of any words to describe how much I like it!!



Would you like me to draw you Sasuke?


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

@Lord Bishop;-   If you would, I would *worship* you <33!!!


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> My sig? No, it Kishi's manga cover for chapter 24 xD I just edited the lighting a bit. Along with my avy.



no that was too bishop. Your set is just to Sauce for meh


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh sorry then xD

Sauce is awesome  best character <333


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> @Lord Bishop;-   If you would, I would *worship* you <33!!!



I'll get started now.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

@Lord Bishop;- Awesome pek


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Ekibyo: I really want the monkey icons uploaded to NF!

Lord Bishop: I really like the attention to detail on that pic though.. And again I admire cross-hatching. I don't think I pull it off very well when I bother to use it.

On an unrelated note, I was playing around in photoshop last night and colored in one of the new Naruto bijuus. Has anyone else drawn these creatures yet?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Ekibyo: I really want the monkey icons uploaded to NF!
> 
> Lord Bishop: I really like the attention to detail on that pic though.. And again I admire cross-hatching. I don't think I pull it off very well when I bother to use it.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I was playing around in photoshop last night and colored in one of the new Naruto bijuus. Has anyone else drawn these creatures yet?



I've drawn 9 tails and 8 tails before.

You're all so kind!


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Ekibyo: I really want the monkey icons uploaded to NF!
> 
> Lord Bishop: I really like the attention to detail on that pic though.. And again I admire cross-hatching. I don't think I pull it off very well when I bother to use it.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I was playing around in photoshop last night and colored in one of the new Naruto bijuus. Has anyone else drawn these creatures yet?




Most likely not, they's are hards to draws

My favorite one is the cat demon one or w/e

Ima whore these icons until i die


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm gonna make a phail attempt and try and draw Gaara


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm gonna make a phail attempt and try and draw Gaara



I bet you a picture of Sasuke that it's *epic win.*


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

@Lord Bishop;- ...

...

...

Okay I better make it good, I'm not risking a Sasu pic <333


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> @Lord Bishop;- ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Damn right. 

It'll be glorious either way.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Quiet >.>;


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Any Good?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Any Good?



Yep, awesome Bassam. 

You might want to brighten up the arm though. It's hard to distinguish amongst the shadow.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I like it pek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> Yep, awesome Bassam.
> 
> You might want to brighten up the arm though. It's hard to distinguish amongst the shadow.


I Will As Soon As I Get My Hands Free From This Annoying Plaster. 



Spades said:


> I like it pek


 Glad You Liked It, ^^

~Eki I See A Monkey In The Lounge


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

BTW Bassam, I posted a new thread in the fanarts, if you fancy a look.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

You made my sketch look awesome Cap. Bassam


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> You made my sketch look awesome Cap. Bassam



That was *your* sketch? :amazed

Damn. You got _skills._


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Any Good?



that looks great

Lulz i hope it not my monkeh...


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

He posted a refrence picture of a real life girl, and I sketched it out as Konan with some new clothes on. Hand Banana then cleaned it and made it a nice lineart and then Cap. Bassam coloured it ^^


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> He posted a refrence picture of a real life girl, and I sketched it out as Konan with some new clothes on. Hand Banana then cleaned it and made it a nice lineart and then Cap. Bassam coloured it ^^



I'd love to do a project like that with you guys.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Linearts are my specialty. Speaking of which I am working on a page for Naruto. Sketching it now.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I am working on a bandid Gaara <3


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Here Is The Flash Back, ^^



Cleaning and colouring is impossible until Photoshop works properly, but lineart I can do.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

The Hell I Just Saw A Really Really Strange Pairing.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> The Hell I Just Saw A Really Really Strange Pairing.



*UGH! GRIM!*

Nice art though.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

So? I've seen WEIRDER Cap.Bassam [cough] Sasori and Ino [cough]


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Here Is The Flash Back, ^^



I missed a spot on her right leg.



Spades said:


> So? I've seen WEIRDER Cap.Bassam [cough] Sasori and Ino [cough]



Any guy pairing is just wrong.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

back 

so what did i miss?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> *UGH! GRIM!*
> 
> Nice art though.


You Are Right, Really Really Impressive Shading Job.



Spades said:


> So? I've seen WEIRDER Cap.Bassam [cough] Sasori and Ino [cough]




@Sempei
Don't Worry The Final Result Looks Good. 
Worst Guy Pairing Itasasu. 

I am Thinking about a pairing project. With Theme "What Goes Around Comes Back Around"

Tsukiyo Welcome Back, 
Nah You Dint Miss Much. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

ItaSasu is awesome pek also UtaMada-- well ANY Yaoi pairing is fine iwth me


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> ItaSasu is awesome pek also UtaMada-- well ANY Yaoi pairing is fine iwth me



Spades Feel The Warth Of The Great Banana King Of The Banana Republic,


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

@spade

Can you tells my why girls like Yaoi??


@Cap
That pairing dosn't look that bad


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

You know what an awesome paring is? 

ItachiTsuki


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

@Cap.Bassam;- [glares] Bring it.

@Eki;- Because when 2 hot guys have sex, us girls love it because it's 3 times the hotness. Just how guys like Yuri, girls like Yaoi-- and some people like both.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> You know what an awesome paring is?
> 
> ItachiTsuki



No Its, KonanXbassam 



EkibyoGami said:


> @spade
> 
> Can you tells my why girls like Yaoi??
> 
> ...



No Its Bad, Two Brothers Doing It Together. 

Sempei Help Me Out.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> @Cap.Bassam;- [glares] Bring it.
> 
> @Eki;- Because when 2 hot guys have sex, us girls love it because it's 3 times the hotness. Just how guys like Yuri, girls like Yaoi-- and some people like both.



Straight girls like yuri also. Straight guys don't like yaoi


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I know that, Hand Banana.I'm straight and I like Yuri.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

i like the siggy spades


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

pffft who cannot love yuri?


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks~<33 Sasuke is the best <3


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> The Hell I Just Saw A Really Really Strange Pairing.


ugghhhh Not a huge fan of Sakura pairings But that artwork is really good!


EkibyoGami said:


> @spade
> 
> Can you tells my why girls like Yaoi??


For similar reasons why straight guys like yuri. It's hot.:ho

Although seriously shipping two guys is a deeper matter.



Bringing up a dead-ish convo because I had to go to an appointment: I drew the 5-tails bijuu at around 1am today.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Bad Gaara sketch is bad 




EDIT: 2000 pageviews!


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

you talk the crazy talk spade-chan, it looks great. Although the mask makes his face seem more narrow, i love it thoughpek


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> Bad Gaara sketch is bad
> 
> *Hisokaomi*



My only critique is that his mask seems crooked. Raising the fabric so it's closer to his right eye would probably even it out.

Otherwise, I like it.:ho

*Goes to look up lineart tutorials*


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Everyone look at the edit >.<!!!

I know, I noticed that haha xD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

i like the gaara thing, i think it's very nice!!!

what do you guys think of the drawing i made?


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I only think the nose is off, but otherwsie that's great! <33


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah he is kinda slanted ;/

maybe cause of the angel i was at while drawing him


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> yeah he is kinda slanted ;/
> 
> maybe cause of the angel i was at while drawing him


don't worry, that throws me off too. So does getting reaaaaally close to the picture while I'm drawing. It kills my proportions! XD I've gotten better about that though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

@Tsuki

yes the nose....

@spade

Whats with the blue thing underneath her eye??

gah, im so bored i made a livejournal


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

okay so fix the nose


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*@Tsukiyo, *
Very Good, Keep Practicing. 
Work More On Facial Detail, 

*@Spades *
Congratulations On 2000 Page Views, ^^

*@Bellville*
 Impressive Sketch. 

*@Eki*


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

I dunno, just a mrk lol :Zaru

Thanks~


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

always threatning me

lulz


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Eki Don't Cry *Give A Banana*

^^


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there a limit to how many fanart threads we can post in a certain time frame? I think I post too much.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

[blinks]                ?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes Ville, Max Is 3 Per Day


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Try finishing more art an then just posting them in one thread..?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes Spades. Thats Correct, ^^


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

I did not know that. Thanks for clearing that up! I think I'll just save up my artworks and dump them all into a single thread.

EDIT: spades beat me to it.lol


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

Bananas!!!!! they get my throat itchy sometimes


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Hah, sweet.


Bah!! [smacks head on keyboard]

I don't know what to draw..!


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

draw mepek

lolz jk i wouldnt put such a task on someone


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

NF is full of drama 

in the FC section at the very least


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Villie I Will Show You A Example:

Better Know a Lobby


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

@Tsukiyo;- That, I know, but then again I RP a lot >.>

@Eki;- xD

Seriously though.

I. Need. Ideas.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades Draw My GF, Shall I PM You Her Pic?

GF = Konan

Pic = Pose


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

[laughs] Sure thing Cap.Bassam, I'll try


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

lolz i thought you meant a real gf at first


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Warning If That Pic Get On The Net, *I Will Never Talk To You*


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Bassam! I love the set you made me


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

No worry it won't.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Bassam! I love the set you made me


I Am Glad You Like It, Lolx



Spades said:


> No worry it won't.


 Thank You I Will PM It You.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam had to do a Yaoi set XDDDD


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

its amazingpek

and drool worthy


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> Cap. Bassam had to do a Yaoi set XDDDD


Tifa Chan Was Not Around So I Had To Do It.



Sayu Yagami said:


> its amazingpek
> 
> and drool worthy


I Was Testing Out My New Transparency Skill. In The End I Am Glad Were Good.

I Am A Guy, And A Straight One, Lolz I Wont Drool


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

But I will  Sexy set is sexy.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Lolz,* Spades.
By The Way Pay Special Attention On Her Hairs. I Love Them The Most.

Note.
Take As Much Time As You Like.

Nice Avatar


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

Very well.

Thanks~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Ok,* Then I Will Rest A Little My Finger Is Killing Me.

*See You All Later, Take Care.*
Good Night


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

He does realize I'm probably not gonna post it...or finish it..right?


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

hmmm most likely not


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> He does realize I'm probably not gonna post it...or finish it..right?


Don't Worry About That Spades. Do As You Like, I Just Wanted Some Recovery Time. 



EkibyoGami said:


> hmmm most likely not


 I Sleep With One Eye Opened EKI


----------



## Bellville (Jul 23, 2009)

Bassam: You're killin' me with the capitals. I read SLOWER when words are capitalized like that!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

gtg bye


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

chaaaaa im watching the watchmen.


----------



## Lust (Jul 23, 2009)

[half asleep]


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

[hmm not half asleep]
I finish summer school next week on wensday!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2009)

School sucks. You should probably drop out.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

and you should quit your life

jk banana'sss


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

Eki Keep Is Down Someone Is Trying To Sleep


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

hmm ya i think ima get off for tonight. time for echi drawing


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

I should really go to sleep...=.=;


----------



## Sima (Jul 24, 2009)

Hatsuharu and Kisa fanart

My newest drawing


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> I should really go to sleep...=.=;



 i hope he gives you nightmares


----------



## Bellville (Jul 24, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Hatsuharu and Kisa fanart
> 
> My newest drawing



That is precious.pek Kisa looks so cuddly.


----------



## Sima (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww, thanks


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello lounge. 

When you all wake up.


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

im up 
but i gtg soon to summer school*sigh* 3 days  left


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

Summer school? Assuming you're doing it to take classes early right?

Also this week's Naruto was gay as hell. Notify me where it gets to the part Sasuke either dies or fights Naruto. Gonna stick to One Piece for a bit.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 24, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Summer school? Assuming you're doing it to take classes early right?
> 
> Also this week's Naruto was gay as hell. Notify me where it gets to the part Sasuke either dies or fights Naruto. Gonna stick to One Piece for a bit.



One Piece? 

I liked that for a while. Then I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 24, 2009)

yo guys


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 24, 2009)

Yo Tsukiyo;-)


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 24, 2009)

nice set btw


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

I Made It,


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice 

i like yours as well, cloud pek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Know What I Look Like Cloud Too. ^^ 
But I Have Black Hairs.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys~~~!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 24, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> nice set btw



Thanks Tsukiyo!!


----------



## Sima (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey sis


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, are you my sister??If not i would love to have an e-sister!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hi guys~~~!!!


Good Morning Spades.

Good Morning Sayu.

Hey Sawa Chan

Lolz Its 5 AM In The Morning Here. ^^


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 24, 2009)

it is??Its 22pm here;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Norway Time Is So Back Lolz.

I See Lot Of People Using My Sets These Days.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Know What I Look Like Cloud Too. ^^
> But I Have Black Hairs.



And a goatee.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Hey sis



Harro~



Cap. Bassam said:


> Good Morning Spades.
> 
> Good Morning Sayu.
> 
> ...



Hello~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> And a goatee.


 I Keep It When I Am Free Not On Active Duty. Why Don't It Look Good?


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

I lives on the west coast


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Keep It When I Am Free Not On Active Duty. Why Don't It Look Good?



 Stop capitalizing the first letter in each word.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

^I agree. It's getting hard to read @_@


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Stop Capitalizing The First Letter In Each Word.


 Ok, Sempei.

I will try bad habits wont go so easily.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

I know, by the way, what does sempei mean? isn't it supposed to be sensei?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> I know, by the way, what does sempei mean? isn't it supposed to be sensei?



Sensai is like a teacher. Sempai is like an upper classmen.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah, thank you~~


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

Everyone should call me Gami-sama


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Everyone should call me Gami-sama



After you pass summer school.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Eki how about every one ero genin?


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

We call Eki ero-genin now..?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Lets Vote. ^^
How many of you guys think we should call him ero-genin?


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

I want to call him Gami-baka


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Choose Carefully, I will change his title on the front page. :ho


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> I want to call him Gami-baka










Just finished reading the new naruto and it was complete shit


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup. Come to one piece.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Is one piece any good?


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

i remember watching the show a couple times it kinda annoyed me. The only person i like would be the sword guypek cant remember his name


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried cooking! O.O and I'm still ALIVE! I DIDN'T BURN THE HOUSE DOWN!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> I tried cooking! O.O and I'm still ALIVE! I DIDN'T BURN THE HOUSE DOWN!



 Good Work, Spades
What did you cook by the way? share it with all


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Eggs  I suck at cooking lol


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

eggs?

Eggs are so easy to make. I like to make omlets though


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

You Are 13, Thats a really good age to start learning cooking Spades. ^^
You will improve as the time passes by. if you need any tips feel free to ask me. 

Eggs, Lolz
What did you made with them?


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't cook ANYTHING if it's not with the microwave or oven 

Romanian special. Eggs with cheese  LOL


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

i like to make some of those instant ramen noodle thingys


yummiespek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> I can't cook ANYTHING if it's not with the microwave or oven
> 
> Romanian special. Eggs with cheese  LOL


Lolz, Thats Too Much Fat.

*Try This.*


1 Egg
     1 Tablespoon milk
     2 Slices white bread
     Salt and Pepper To Taste (optional)
     1 slice American cheese


Crack the egg into a microwave-safe cereal bowl and whisk in the milk. Season with salt and pepper. Cook in the microwave on 100% power for 1 to 2 minutes, or until cooked through. 
While the egg is cooking, toast the bread. Use a spoon to remove the cooked egg from the bowl and set it on one piece of toast. Top with a slice of cheese and the other piece of toast. Cook in the microwave until cheese is melted, about 15 seconds. 



EkibyoGami said:


> i like to make some of those instant ramen noodle thingys
> yummiespek


Eki you just stick with bananas. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Dude. Instant noodles are awesome <3


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

hmm...




Did you say something Cap'n?



my breakfast
Foxve


arnt they spades??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Not good for health EKI.  "a bullet will clean your ears"


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

God I love instant noodles..! I need to get my mom to buy me some next time we go grocery shopping xD


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

One Piece is fun to watch/read. Just stick to the subs and not dubs.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> One Piece is fun to watch/read. Just stick to the subs and not dubs.


Which one do you recommend manga or anime?


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

yea i know there not good for your health but its not like i would eat it everyday

Spades I have a whole box of them


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Lucky b*****d  (there 'cencored' )


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spades,* Mind your language. *You will get in trouble for flaming*

*Just Shoot Him And Take The Box. ^^*


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

That's technically not flaming if it's said jokingly =/ but sure w.e~


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

chaaa lets not be so hasty with shooting me.

Garlic festival is tommarrow!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

I know spades you never know what mods might think of it. ^^
Be Extra Careful, Use guns next time my student.


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

lol or use the Hārem no Jutsu


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Eki its decided you are getting ero title in the lounge.


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

you must be thinking dirty thoughts Cap'n


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Check The First Page EKI, ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

i lol'd.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Smoker


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

did  u do that spades? looks good.


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I did. I don't know Roxas, I just saw him a few times..


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

lols, how could you of not played kingdom hearts??? Tis like the best disney game evars!!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not a HUGE video games fan, I only play naruto and DDR really =/


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

im a big video games fan. ever since i was about 3

its hard to find girl gamers. Theys are rare like teh snow lepordsss


----------



## Lust (Jul 24, 2009)

Me;- I play video games all day, just not many, just a few.


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

Im trying to get rid of my video game addiction. I was suppose to go out tonight and get shat faced but i had a sudden change of heart

so now im here on the forums by myself


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

[gasp] NEVER deny to go out. I learned that the hard way


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

eh, beats getting in trouble by he po-po

idk if i ever showed this to you guys. tis pretty old, did it around Christmas time.
argh...tell me about your day geg...argh



My 2nd computer sucks so bad it goes sooooo damn slow...its annoying the hell outa me


Edit: its 11:48 pm and im tired and im to lazy to uplaod it any more times. bleh. Since my good computer is out of commission atm i have to do everything by hand. I think im a bit better when it comes to traditional
argh...tell me about your day geg...argh


Just something i whipped up while practicing my hair drawing and eyes


----------



## Sahil (Jul 25, 2009)

Yo Minna..
my new work here.. cute sasusaku.. xD if you think they arent cute.. really you need to see a eye specialist..  

Shaman21

@Spades & Eki: nice work..


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I hate insomnia...only 2 damn hours of sleep..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

Go get laid. I sleep well after that.


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm 13, not gonna happen -__-


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

lmao.......... that was funny.

Time for multi quote


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

Wazaaaaaaaaaaaa, 

Whats up, lolz yesterday i passed out in front of my pc.


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I didn't find that amusing.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

i do so i put it in my sig:xzaru

Lolz Cap'n ive done that a couple times, but if its too much to ask cans i have some feedback on my drawing plz


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

[sighs] Whatever...


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

Spades said:


> I hate insomnia...only 2 damn hours of sleep..





Hand Banana said:


> Go get laid. I sleep well after that.





Spades said:


> I'm 13, not gonna happen -__-





Spades said:


> [sighs] Whatever...



aww its ok spades our immature humor gets the best of us


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

[shoves you off] Stay off. Don't even come near me when I'm this tired..and usually I love that kind of humor..just not now.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

so mean


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

[yawns] Maah maah don't be sensitive


Fine. Sorry~


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

i cant help it im a sensitive person


*Spoiler*: __ 








Jk spade-chan


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Hah, yeah yeah ...

...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

13 isn't a bad age. I think I was that old when I first got laid. Actually I was raped by two girls but later realized I'm a guy and took advantage of the situation.


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, and I so believe you..


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

diffrent topic now


no one has said anything about my drawing


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

What drawing?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

Eki, I just saw your work, they are really cute. i am searching for some tutorial for you. that will help you & Spades improve. 

by the way sempei, *speechless*


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't want tutorials Cap.Bassam, I like improving on my own, no help, I've gotten so far on my own, and I can keep improving on my own..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

Oi Oi don't be so fussy Spades. He was only trying to help you.

Cap. you should only offer help when its asked for. Other wise it feels like you're stepping on their pride.


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I wasn't being fussy, I was just saying. If I were to be fussy I would have been yelling and probably swearing. Learn the difference <3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

Spades said:


> I don't want tutorials Cap.Bassam, I like improving on my own, no help, I've gotten so far on my own, and I can keep improving on my own..


 *+REP* Thats The Spirit, But look at them just for educational purpose. ^^

Online Stream
Online Stream


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont really follow the words of the tutorials i just look at the finished product and try to copy it. I say ive come a long way

I dont practice everyday like i should be but eh i put some effort into it. I just find tutorials.... complicated to me.

Thnxz for teh tuts though willl check them in a bit i have something to do


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I checked them out and they're no help. They're just..not my style =/


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

Spades said:


> I wasn't being fussy, I was just saying. If I were to be fussy I would have been yelling and probably swearing. Learn the difference <3



Thats being fussy Spades


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

@Eki, Something to do? :ho

@Spades I See, I Shall Do Some More Research. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

Cap add those two links on the front page btw. I like some of the stuff there and will take a look at them after I finish watching One Piece.


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

@HB;- Clearly you don't know me at all 

@Cap.Bassam;- No need. It would be useless. I don't follow tutorials.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

why doesn't zaru work atm?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

Go ask a mod.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

b/c these forums are failing. they havnt fixed the akutski and some of the oher emotions in a while. i think itll only be a matter of time till these forums die

so sad


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

lol NF isn't gonna die anytime soon 
at least it better not 

i think it's cause the staff have lives


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> lol NF isn't gonna die anytime soon
> at least it better not
> 
> i think it's cause the staff have lives



i hope not ethier but eh it happens  to some of them. I remember when making signatures was really big about 3-4 years ago and then all of a sudden the GFX forums started to die out

NF is like my 2nd home

god thats sad


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

My dA is updated >.> For those who care <.<


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

who wants to see something freaky?



hmm yes be shocked! or not  but yea thats not photoshopped O.o Thats my real hand or my left hand. I was born like that 

Quite random don't you think??


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

What was freaky is I always assumed you were a girl.



Spades said:


> My dA is updated >.> For those who care <.<



??? I don't even know your url for your dA page.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> What was freaky is I always assumed you were a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I don't even know your url for your dA page.





Maybe cause of my avys and sigs.... hmm i dont know what anyone is anymore on the forums. too hard to tell


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

I knew he was a guy


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Maybe cause of my avys and sigs.... hmm i dont know what anyone is anymore on the forums. too hard to tell



Its your name actually. Female-ish...



Spades said:


> I knew he was a guy



Oh you're Soccer-girl.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

i didn't know what else to use, well actually i did but it was to late cause I had already made this one


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

i added you to my watch


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

What's your dA name..?


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

~Enviousness

meh, i have a lot of usernames. i should really stick to one eh?


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, okay ~~~


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm im trying to make up a new OC and hopefully get back on track with my writing. I remember seeing a tutorail around here on tips on how to make your own OC but im having troubles finding it


----------



## Bellville (Jul 25, 2009)

I made a Naruto OC.

She was from cloud village AND she was dark-skinned.

BUT THEN THE REAL CLOUD NINJAS WERE INTRODUCED A YEAR LATER AND I'M SITTIN' THERE LIKE, "FFUUUUUQQQQ"


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol. My OC is...complicated XD


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

im just about finished with mine and i have to say its my best drawing yet


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet can't wait to see it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry, guys i have a little weakness, I fell asleep again.

Spades just saw your da, very very good job on "sora" & i will shoot you if you say you failed, 

That art work is totally epic, excellent shading Job. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2009)

Errr haha t-thanks ^^; [stays quiet]


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

by the way are schools still open or closed for summer?


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

New 8-track for y'all

hmm i think the angle i took the picture in was messed up but w/e. In my personal opnion the eyes are a bit far from each other and the jaw is kinda shifted a little to much to the left.

I put her into a sleeveless hoody


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

If you didn't do good in school you have to go to summer school. So yes Cap. school are open here in the US for the Summer.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

Temp_Position said:


> Here is a pretty good one
> Hellrasinbrasin
> 
> If you wanna check out any manga of any genre, this is a good website too. leafninja.com



Thank You Temp San, 
Welcome To The NF Artist Lounge.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't go to mangashare. There are some real pricks there.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Don't go to mangashare. There are some real pricks there.



Do You Mean Adwares & Spywares?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 25, 2009)

The people that run the website.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

I failed wworld history in my 2nd semester sophmore year so i had to mkae that up for my last 5 credits to graduate


Some fooly cooly fanart for the hell of it.

Onii-chan control

Edit:its 1:38 in the morning and i just finished Eureka 7: pocket full of Rainbows and........................ pekpekpekpekpekpekpekpekpek
Ah god one of the best anime films ive seen in a while. I almost cried


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 26, 2009)

Good day, lounge.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Wesker Fan!!So youve played RE 5??Its awesome!!


----------



## Sima (Jul 26, 2009)

New Fruits basket fanart


----------



## Lust (Jul 26, 2009)

Awwww, that's adorable Sayu <333


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 26, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> Hey Wesker Fan!!So youve played RE 5??Its awesome!!



It is. 

@ Spades, glad you liked it.


----------



## Sima (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Spades


----------



## Lust (Jul 26, 2009)

No problem~

@LB;- I loved it! <333


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 26, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> New Fruits basket fanart



I love it. 

And that's coming from someone who isn't that keen on Fruits Basket. Ace work, Sayu. 

@ Spades,  Remember, if you want me to draw anythin', feel free to ask.


----------



## Lust (Jul 26, 2009)

I will~~~ bah I'm trying to spread rep to rep you


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 26, 2009)

Spades said:


> I will~~~ bah I'm trying to spread rep to rep you



No +Rep is required.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

*yawnerz* im up and my mouth feels dirty


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

Good Morning, Lounge. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

morning there Cap'n, have any dreams with me in 'em?

Jk


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

Afternoon all (afternoon here)

Hey guys/gals/dolphins check out this commission lineart I'm working on. I just need to figure out Nami's face. Then Imma crop it and such. Also I need to redo Nami's hand. I don't have any references on how to do it so this may take a while.



Also Bro. skip watching the anime to One Piece. The anime messes up the story arcs countless of times. And the fillers are horrible.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

im jelous of you Lineart skills. that looks great when your finished, you think i can take a shot at coloring it??


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 26, 2009)

*randomly puts link*
Link removed
tis a contest with nifty prizes

*whistles*

HB, good job on the lines. 
lol, I like how the girls have massive boobs and very thin waists in that manga. :


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> im jelous of you Lineart skills. that looks great when your finished, you think i can take a shot at coloring it??



Sure


e-nat said:


> *randomly puts link*
> Link removed
> tis a contest with nifty prizes
> 
> ...



I don't. Wish they had the opposite. Big ol' hips


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

Man I may have to hold of on this pic until I can find a pose for that hand.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

double post

ima make something to eat....... maybe ramen


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 26, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> New Fruits basket fanart



Ahh,its so cute;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> morning there Cap'n, have any dreams with me in 'em?
> 
> Jk



 *Eki*

I see Sensei finally found some time to visit the lounge.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> morning there Cap'n, have any dreams with me in 'em?
> 
> 
> Cap. Bassam said:
> ...



 Bro



 Imma retire this pic for the day. So tell me what you think.


----------



## Lust (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the hand is still a bit awkward, a bit small and I suggest you move the eyes up a bit and the nose and the mouth, her forehead seems to big otherwise and face seems squishes, but I love Luffy <333 He looks perfect~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

I think her face still needs some work, 
forehead it too wide, ear position is not in the the correct place. i think boobs are way too big.

luffy is perfect. *+REP*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

Spades said:


> I think the hand is still a bit awkward, a bit small and I suggest you move the eyes up a bit and the nose and the mouth, her forehead seems to big otherwise and face seems squishes, but I love Luffy <333 He looks perfect~



You're right about the eyes. Although I left the mouth as is. As far as the hand, f*ck it i'll shade out that area so you can't see it. Every reference pic I try to find in that position leads to pron pics which I don't wanna see. Girl might walk in and get the wrong ideal.

So heres attempt 2




Cap. Bassam said:


> ear position is not in the the correct place
> 
> luffy is perfect. *+REP*



Oddly enough Cap. thats how Oda draws their ears. So unfortunately it is in the right spot.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

hmmm, I see. so what about her forehead sempei?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> hmmm, I see. so what about her forehead sempei?



Ya she has a big forehead.



I think what imma od is shrink her head a bit tho.

Hmmm I think I made Luffy's hand too bit. Maybe thats throwing off her hand.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

hmm maybe you should try her with open eyes or maybe one just winking


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL oddly enough I was thinking about doing the one eye open. Thanks for the feedback Imma try changing the eyes


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

Im eating a burrito


Edit:Reminds me that i need to work on Nat-senpai banner


----------



## Kairi (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw Nami and I immediately liked this thread more pek


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 26, 2009)

FUKKIN LUFFY LOOKS BAD ASS

I GOT SOMEONE NEW FOR YOU TO DRAW NOW CORINA


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

kairi said:


> I saw Nami and I immediately liked this thread more pek



you didnt like it before

Gah for the past hour or so ive been trying to figure out how to create a Gif like in my Sig but i failed


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice nap! 
Ok so now I adapted a new motto."If at first you don't succeed...be innovative and try something new!"

Oi so I redid that arm. I'm lazy 


Still not sure what to do for her face. Tried one eye, two eye open nothing. I must now seek professional help.


----------



## Lust (Jul 26, 2009)

I like that motto


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

hmm looks much better now, but i wish you could of posted the two eyes or one up


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmmm, I Missed Alot. 

*i am now one piece addict lolz. i started downloading one piece.*


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

Mornin' Lounge.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

Morning Spades, ^^
I Like You New Avatar.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

She goes through a new sig and ava like once a day. So many choices I guess.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

hmmm, i see you have a point, but this one quite fits her image. don't you think?


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

So what if I do? Got a problem..? Then call 1-800- kiss my a-- lower back 

Damn, no swearing killed the joke ._.

I liked it so I used it, plus I was tired of using the image of me.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

b l o o d l u s t ♥ >> & Your Avatar Are Quite A Match. 

I Like It, ^^

*i must get my self a big avatar T__T*


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2009)

I enjoy Spades avy~


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

You need 1,000 posts an amount of rep and over 6 months I think of membership to get to be a senior member.

Thanks love


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

Spades said:


> So what if I do? Got a problem..? Then call 1-800- kiss my a-- lower back
> 
> Damn, no swearing killed the joke ._.
> 
> I liked it so I used it, plus I was tired of using the image of me.



For a moment I was gonna take this seriously.


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2009)

Spades said:


> Thanks love



No prob~<3


----------



## allegro (Jul 27, 2009)

It seem that Bassam kun loves Cloud so much.^^


i suddenly miss MJ today.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

I Love Cloud, 

ahhh thank you for submitting you latest work here allegro san. 

I Miss Him Too,


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmm. Michael would look good in an Akatsuki Outfit.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

i would love to see that. sempei


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 27, 2009)

which one do you like better? I need a Tsunade set soon for her b-day 

Tobi stopped them.

Tobi stopped them.


----------



## allegro (Jul 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Love Cloud,
> 
> ahhh thank you for submitting you latest work here allegro san.
> 
> I Miss Him Too,



You should love Tifa actually.

T_T




Hand Banana said:


> Hmmm. Michael would look good in an Akatsuki Outfit.


 sounds not bad~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

Tsukiyo go for tsunade Invince cards one. 

Hokage mod one is too common. ^^


----------



## allegro (Jul 27, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> which one do you like better? I need a Tsunade set soon for her b-day
> 
> 27 years old
> 
> 27 years old



Both awesome.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> i would love to see that. sempei



I'll work on that tomorrow then. Hey bro lets work on a new piece togeter. Its from the recent Naruto chapter. I'll do the lineart for it and you can color it. Also you can host it on your dA page. I'll only put the lineart on mine.



Tsukiyo said:


> which one do you like better? I need a Tsunade set soon for her b-day
> 
> 27 years old
> 
> 27 years old



Second one because its sig material. But the first one is simply bad ass. Great job whoever drew it.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

Dammit, no matter where I go I can't get away from Michael.


----------



## allegro (Jul 27, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'll work on that tomorrow then. Hey bro lets work on a new piece togeter. Its from the recent Naruto chapter. I'll do the lineart for it and you can color it. Also you can host it on your dA page. I'll only put the lineart on mine.


I will expect.
Its cool~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

> You should love Tifa actually.
> 
> T_T



i am good with konan allegro san, i dont need any one else other then konan. 

@sempei 
with pleasure lets do it

@ville
:ho

Edit: Have to go see the white coat people spades you are incharge.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 27, 2009)

so the second one?


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

I say you use the first one, I like it, but the second is great too~

@Cap.Bassam;- Very well~


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @sempei
> with pleasure lets do it



I would have it done sooner but the power keeps going out here. So I'll have it done by tonight.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I would have it done sooner but the power keeps going out here. So I'll have it done by tonight.



no problem, sempei take your time 

it looks like they wont be removing my plaster soon.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

Random question: Do you draw/write with your left or right hand?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

i am left handed. ^^
i also use my right hand but only for eating.


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

Right handed. So I draw with my right.


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2009)

New fanart


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

I draw with my left. Sports and such-- right hand/side.



Sayu Yagami said:


> New fanart



I like his expression. Good job.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm AMBIDEXTROUS YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :yu

Also nice Ichigo pic. I don't like the mouth but everything else is fine.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm AMBIDEXTROUS YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :yu
> 
> Also nice Ichigo pic. I don't like the mouth but everything else is fine.



 now i am jealous of you sempei.

Sayu Chan, I Love The Detail Of Your Sketch. ^^

Edit Villie: i liked your previous signature.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I feel ambitious today. I'm going to attempt to draw all the fanart that I've been saying I'd post instead of being capricious and drawing whatever I feel like.

and.....BEGIN!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll do the lineart woot.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

ill sit back and watch and do nothing!

hmm very hard day at school today... i has a headache...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

i have 5 pain killers left wanna eat them?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

@Bassam:I'm too lazy to change my sig right now. The image is supposed to be Arnold Schwarzenegger raving but for some reason a different .gif showed up.

@Hand Banana:lineart? you talkin' to me? I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> i have 5 pain killers left wanna eat them?



no

those hurt my stomach after a while


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

Bellville said:


> @Hand Banana:lineart? you talkin' to me? I'd be thrilled.



yuppers


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

Spades said:


> You need 1,000 posts an amount of rep and over 6 months I think of membership to get to be a senior member.
> 
> Thanks love



i only need about 250 posts more

i can't believe itll almost be a  year since i first joined here


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

I almost have 2 years of membership here.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

so i am a new legend at the nf.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

*sigh* damn mods here.... i can't believe he would take the time to right click my signature
Fascists

Whats this talk about legendary?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

Ekibyo: No idea what the legendary stuff is. I've been skimming posts.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

hmm its been quite the inactive thread latley


----------



## Bellville (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah...

HEY EVERYONE, STOP HAVING LIVES.


*Goes back to photoshop*


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

I won't be on probably at all once school starts  Depends~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

inactivity i because of hokages absence. Lolx

Me i have been sleeping a lot lately because of the damn pain killers.
Nat sensei Is busy moving her home.
Tifa hmmmm on long vacation.

i think i should elect 4th hokage for the lounge who is capable of keeping the lounge active & more fun.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

meh i wont be on as much ether, ima get my life back


----------



## Lust (Jul 27, 2009)

I won't be on as much when school starts but I will be active  I'll be on everyday, just not for a long time, probably 3 hours only.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

i miss my school days. lol

i did some some really crazy stuff back then :ho


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

lolz i did some crazy stuff in my sophmore year

That was my best yearpek

Now its time to kick it up a notch since its my senior year


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

senior years means. the love year. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2009)

gah since the mods messed with my signature i dont know what the hell i want now


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

get your self a mans set


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2009)

lolz i just switched to ulqava

too much pink.....


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

ulqava????

I Just Started Watching Princess Lover. ^^


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

unnnngghhhh painting stuff semi-realistically is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> ulqava????
> 
> I Just Started Watching Princess Lover. ^^



I just started watching Code Geass. At first when i first saw it on Adult Swim i was like ".....This is complete shit!" but started watching the subs on bandai's channel i have to say, its quite good


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

eki nice signature.


----------



## Elias (Jul 28, 2009)

helllooo fellow artists! 

Thought I'd post some figure practice i've been doing. I used a pic from Air Gear as the reference. (Oh! Great draws the human figure soooooo good! It's great practice drawing from his manga......he also is an awesome perspective artist  )


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks good. I really like your sketching style.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

*Novae,* a little more practice and you are there.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

Cap good timing I just finished the page. You think you can work with this?


Bellville I just saw your email. I'll get started on your project tomorrow.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

did you cleaned the sleepy fan version?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> did you cleaned the sleepy fan version?



Nope. Binktopia's.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

thats why its so detailed. thanks for the lines sempei 
i will color them as soon as i wake up. ^^


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Cap good timing I just finished the page. You think you can work with this?
> here
> 
> Bellville I just saw your email. I'll get started on your project tomorrow.



oh Nice lineart panels. 

Can't wait to see the result!!pek


----------



## Elias (Jul 28, 2009)

likin' the lineart!


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm looking for some advice. I'm working on coloring a Tsunade sketch atm, and I'm wonder if these colors are looking okay...

^I know the neck color needs to be changed drastically. I'll make it peachier instead of dead-looking tomorrow.

For the lips, the pinky colors near the bottom is what I'm thinking of after looking up some pics of Tsunade from the anime. I didn't want to go with anything too purple for her lips...


Suggestions are very much appreciated. I've got a lot of work left to do!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not good on coloring but man that looks real. What program is that?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Photoshop CS3 is what i use.


----------



## Elias (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm I'm bad at giving advice but i'll give it a try. Maybe try defining the shadows more... (does that make sense? -_-) Like, make the shadows around the nose for example darker so there's more contrast?

Maybe if I post a pic of someone who does the realistic style realllllly good. (I stalk her on DA ^_^)



Since you're going for the realistic style shadows and highlights are very important. Even if a face is blended well if the shadows and highlights aren't done right the face ends up looking flat. Try to accentuate the cheekbone area for example. Look in the mirror at how the light hits your face. I think if you _really_ emphasize on the shadows and highlights it will make your drawings come to life even more.

As for the lips, I think the colors you picked will work just fine. Don't forget to highlight parts of the lips too (and do shadows below the lower lip etc.... sorry if I'm saying stuff you already planned to do )

When you make the skintone peachier like you said i'm sure it'll look even better!

I can't wait to see the final result!!


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Hmm I'm bad at giving advice but i'll give it a try. Maybe try defining the shadows more... (does that make sense? -_-) Like, make the shadows around the nose for example darker so there's more contrast?
> 
> Maybe if I post a pic of someone who does the realistic style realllllly good. (I stalk her on DA ^_^)
> 
> ...


omg, that DA link. Mind=EXPLODED

EDIT: oh lawl. I just realized I've been using that user's eye tutorial for the pic I posted.

Thanks for the advice Res. I'll add darker brown/peach tones around the nose as well as what you suggested to help define the shadows and such better(after I fix up the placement of the nose itself The purple/blue shadow off to the right doesn't contrast too much with the warmer colors, does it?


----------



## Elias (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm I dunno. T_T I am always bad a picking colors and stuff. I'm like the worst person to ask 

This is probably not gonna make any sense or be helpful but i'll try and explain..

Try opening that DA pic I linked in photoshop. If you use the color picker(eye drop thing) where the skin isn't in a shadow, you'll notice that it's a peachy color, In the color picker window where they have the slider thing you can see that it goes from the peachy color to a redish color. If you use the color picker in a shadowed area notice it's not gray or bluish but a _redish_ color!! A color similiar to the darkend part of the peachy skin found on the color picker slider. 

When I use the color picker thing on your drawing, then go to the slider, I don't see purple on the little slider thing, maybe that's why it seems a little bit off to me. 

Ughh That all sounded like gibberish probably...


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow,its really cool;-)


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 28, 2009)

hey guys


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

Two words or less is your motto eh?
Kidding sup?


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Lounge!


----------



## Lust (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, good job *Res Novae* those were all very good tips! I have to tell Cap.Bassam once he get's on


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 28, 2009)

Drawing isn't my cup of tea, so I do GFX, this one is for sotw.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow,thats cool;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

How many of lounge members are online?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

Doing Bell's lineart atm whats up? Cap. also take your status off hidden.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm on....


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, I am almost done with the big panel sempei. i am searching for a good background.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

Bell also your drawing are a bit confusing. So it may take me a while to do yours.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry about that Banana.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

What do you think?

Removed*


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2009)

Coloring looks good, Bassam. Although, the snow looks a bit odd. It looks like a bright light over his ear especially.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

It needs to have a background with snow. Also where is the other pic?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

Its still work in progress, i will fix it now. 
sempei i will color the other panel After i am done with this one. ^^

This is my first time doing cold coloring.

Fix Ear Part.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh ok. Also its Uchiha


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

Ops Gotta fix it. lolx
sempei i will also do a 3d version of this, ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2009)

chaa your getting really good at the use of colors there Cap'n pek


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

thank you eki. just found out you are taking part in banner contest. ^^ 
Good Luck.


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2009)

lolz i was the first to enter

good lucks to you too


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

by the way eki, i am not participating. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2009)

oh i saw you post something so i thought you were in on it too...


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

greetings everyone 
hows everyone?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello Sapp, Where Have You Been.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

well sempei ever since i got my wii fix i been playing all of my games and buys some classic such as majora mask
so yeah i been playing video games


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

games i see, well there is a banner contest wanna participate???


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

maybe but i'll join just for the hell of it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

I Want Every Member Of The Lounge To Participate, ^^
I Wont Be Participating Because I Am One Of The Judges. :ho

Link removed


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here ya go Bell


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

did you drew that sempei???


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the lineart Banana!!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> did you drew that sempei???



No. Bell did. Just cleaned it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

hmmm, good job ville. great job on cleaning sempei.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Bassam.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

No Problem Ville, I want to see it colored.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 29, 2009)

aaww.. so cute.. nice work ville.. and good cleaning HB..

here is my new work.. naruto and jiraiya ^^
Link removed


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone up for a collab? I feel like doing another panel and need a person t volunteer to color it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

what panel is it?


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys       ~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

hey spades, whats up?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure. Might be able to pick in a moment.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

let me know which one and i will color it.


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello  First time posting in this thread, hope I'm okay too...

I'm a crack pairing fanartist and I love colouring other people's work as well am my own  So I guess that's partly why I'm posting here, to offer my services colouring if anyone wants 'em ^__^ (The picture in my avatar and sig is mine, for an example of my colouring )


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

*Great, You Are In. ^^*

Hmmmm, I can have you color the latest lieart made by one of our artist. 

*Can You Color This Chibi?*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Cap thinking what I'm thinking? We may have an official Lounge Color person. If he accepts we shall only provide him with the finest lineart.

Speaking of lineart.... _whistles_



I didn't feel like doing the rain and him crying and stuff.
But its from Chapter 396 page 12


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

Good, I Will Color It. Unless some one else wants to show there coloring skills. ^^

speaking of which i haven't seen spades coloring manga panels. Hmmm.

BTW I Didn't know that naruto was crying in that panel.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Good, I Will Color It. Unless some one else wants to show there coloring skills. ^^
> 
> speaking of which i haven't seen spades coloring manga panels. Hmmm.
> 
> BTW I Didn't know that naruto was crying in that panel.



Yup he was
this


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

he is not crying its just rain.

hmmm, i have never colored something this wet before. *time for some experiments*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

He was also crying because he couldn't catch Sasuke. That was right after madara took Sasuke and Naruto and crew got there too late.

Also I did a lazy base color job.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

sempei you should really start learning shading.

seriously you have talent don't limit it linearts only.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> sempei you should really start learning shading.
> 
> seriously you have talent don't limit it linearts only.



LOL that was the base coloring. I didn't even attempt any shading yet.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

i know that sempei. ^^


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

It's such a cute little lineart, I kept the colouring reasonably basic, didn't want to ruin the charm of the origanal 

Hope the artist likes it ^__^ If anyone else would like anything coloured please, please let me know


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG that's soooo cute


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Simply made of win. Thats all I can say. So share with us your Deviant Art page so we may exchange friends invite. While I'm on that topic any member here who friends list I'm not on please shoot me an invite.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2009)

i suxorz at shading  but ive done a couple of colorings 

This one i never finished


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Only thing I don't like about that picture is the mouth. Other than that its good/ I like it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol sapphireninja I meant Deviant Art friends invite. But I should also mention forum friend invite as well.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

i have to agree with sempei eki, ^^

My God Rellie, I love it. i am glad to have you as a member here. 

thats soft shading.

Are you capable of doing cell shading?

I need your da account so that i could have you under my watch.

sempei what do you think ville will do after she sees this?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

oh well i add you already hb sempei


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

^__^ I'm very big on Shino/Tenten and other such crack ships 

I always love doing art trades too


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> i have to agree with sempei eki, ^^
> 
> My God Rellie, I love it. i am glad to have you as a member here.
> 
> ...



Oh I can cell shade yeah, I just prefer the slightly softer look....well actually that's a mixture in itself as I started off by cell shading him and then softened it. I think it tends to look better ^__^


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> sempei what do you think ville will do after she sees this?



I'm sure she will love it.



sapphireninja said:


> oh well i add you already hb sempei


_
Hugs

_


Rellie said:


> ^__^ I'm very big on Shino/Tenten and other such crack ships
> 
> I always love doing art trades too


*
Did joo say TenTen? I loves me some TenTen!!!!!!!* pek Brb gonna go fav all your TenTen artworks.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

Rellie Is Now Official Member Of The Lounge & Under My Watch.

Art Trades Interesting Do You Do Collabs?

Also i order Every member of the lounge to add | NF Artist's Lounge! |  To there signatures.

we have already lost a star because of inactivity. 

Edit:
Lol Sempei.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Rellie Is Now Official Member Of The Lounge & Under My Watch.
> 
> Art Trades Interesting Do You Do Collabs?
> 
> ...



Star is based on how people vote the thread.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

i know, me just want this thread back at 5 star.


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

5 stars or 4 stars, it's not a big difference but I assure you it's gonna go back up soon~


EDIT//
I have coloured manga pannels, but in the past  I could TRY and colour some..but I got no lineart xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

spades i want you to color the new lines sempei just did. ^^
by the way sempei thanks our last collab i got 23 coloring request.


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup I do collabs ^__^ This was the last collab I did with bjorkbus aka Cindy on here 

And Hand Banana if you're going to fav all my Tenten artwork you'd be there awhile  I draw alot of her.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

it's five star again thanks for my vote


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

im an artis`.can i join?
check the first spoiler in my sig.its my first picture done on paint that i publisized and its a fanart made from pictures of the characters and some writing.it was for the "200 ST free chapters" celebration in the anti-ST FC.i also made a ton of videos.


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

Post me the lines [too lazy to go back] And I will.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Yup I do collabs ^__^ This was the last collab I did with bjorkbus aka Cindy on here
> 
> And Hand Banana if you're going to fav all my Tenten artwork you'd be there awhile  I draw alot of her.



I noticed  I'll go back for more later.



deidaraXtayuya said:


> im an artis`.can i join?
> check the first spoiler in my sig.its my first picture done on paint that i publisized and its a fanart made from pictures of the characters and some writing.it was for the "200 ST free chapters" celebration in the anti-ST FC.i also made a ton of videos.



Your deviant art page will be your application.



Spades said:


> Post me the lines [too lazy to go back] And I will.



Eh???



Cap. Bassam said:


> spades i want you to color the new lines sempei just did. ^^
> by the way sempei thanks our last collab i got 23 coloring request.



My lineart brings all the girls to the yard.


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

[sighs] What were the latest linearts you did Hand Banana?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

Rellie said:


> *Spoiler*: _chibi sai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks really good! I was going to color it last night but I went to bed and haven't opened photoshop all day today.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

sempei is it okay if someone color one of my drawings :amazed


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Yup I do collabs ^__^ This was the last collab I did with bjorkbus aka Cindy on here
> 
> And Hand Banana if you're going to fav all my Tenten artwork you'd be there awhile  I draw alot of her.


Amazing, Good to know that.



sapphireninja said:


> it's five star again thanks for my vote


Thank You Sap, 



deidaraXtayuya said:


> im an artis`.can i join?
> check the first spoiler in my sig.its my first picture done on paint that i publisized and its a fanart made from pictures of the characters and some writing.it was for the "200 ST free chapters" celebration in the anti-ST FC.i also made a ton of videos.


You Are Free To Join. Give Me Your Name.
Please provide us with your da account.

*Announcement,*
This Week Lounge will Color 2 to 4 Manga Panels From Chapter 458.
Spades will be picking the lucky panel & the poor soul that will color it. 

All artists listed below must participate or it will be serious negging & demotion.  
As for the other members of the lounge they are free too take part in this collab project.


Billville "Coloring"
Sahil "Coloring"
Rellie "Coloring"
Tsukiyo "Coloring"
Hand Banana "Cleaning"
 Colorings will be archived at Manga Archive. Which will attract more viewers to your DA Pages. 

*Thank You,*
Bassam

Also i wanna take this chance to announce that i have promoted Tsukiyo from a junior artist to a Experienced Artist. After seeing Her "Tsunade Work". 

*Congratulations Tsukiyo, 
*


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff I don't think I've ever colored a manga panel before.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

Too Bad you are already on the list.

@Sapp
Post the lines.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> You Are Free To Join. Give Me Your Name.
> Please provide us with your da account.


okay.
darkamaru13


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

So I have to choose which manga pannels to colour? Easy enough


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

Are we each getting 'assigned' a panel or do we get to pick which of the 2-4 we color?


*Spoiler*: _some sketches_ 




*Spoiler*: _Mizukage_ 



I have a thread for this one:




I'm working on the Tsunade painting thing atm.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

How do/When did you lose your virginity??

How do/When did you lose your virginity??

either of this two will do 
the first one i want to add like a mist/fog affect around certain areas to it and as for the other it need a bit of a touch up


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Spades said:


> [sighs] What were the latest linearts you did Hand Banana?



_Sigh_
Here




Bellville said:


> Are we each getting 'assigned' a panel or do we get to pick which of the 2-4 we color?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _some sketches_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _some sketches_ 





I still have to finish that first one.


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

Fine. I'll colour it~~ thanks Hand B.


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

Coloring manga panels? Never tried that before but sounds cool ^__^ Just let me know which one's to do and if they need to be a specific style


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm off to dinner. I did some rough coloring of "Ciel" from Kuroshitsuji last night.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Coloring manga panels? Never tried that before but sounds cool ^__^ Just let me know which one's to do and if they need to be a specific style



Rellie I'll pm something to you in a minute.

Also I knw most of you don't watch one piece even though you should. But I just found this damn drawing I did a while back and should really do the lineart for it.



Some minor changes I can do with the lineart like fix his eyes. but should turn out great.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

darkamaru13 You are in as a junior artist. i recommend you to participate in this collab project. and show your skills.

Villie here is how we will do this collab project.

Spades will decide the lucky panels and the poor souls who will color them. 
HB Sempei will be cleaning them.

After you guys are done coloring pm me the psd file for reviewing & finishing touches.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmm about the backgrounds. Do I have to do them? or can we choose entirly different backgrounds?


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> darkamaru13 You are in as a junior artist. i recommend you to participate in this collab project. and show your skills.
> 
> Villie here is how we will do this collab project.
> 
> ...


no thanks.im more of a video maker.n_n.i suck at computer made art anyways.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> Mmm baby brains
> 
> Mmm baby brains
> 
> ...



@Sempei
please add sapp's request to your Cleaning list. i will be coloring them.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Sempei
> please add sapp's request to your Cleaning list. i will be coloring them.



Thank you sempei


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Will do Cap. Sapp btw is the first one supposed to be chibi vampires are am I missing something?

@deidaraXtayuya, I got a project for you then. Make a video in dedication to our Lounge. I'll let Cap. pick the theme. I'm sure he'll be ok with that.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

hey i think i will enter into the project.paint was too hard to use for it so i didnt want to at first but i was searching google randomly and found something called Picnik and its for working on art and stuff.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

chibi vampire?
no it's just chibi party
it have chibi guys from different shows


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

With pleasure sempei, ^^

I Have Decided You Are Making A AMV deidaraXtayuya. :ho 

*Theme Is :* What Goes Around Comes Back Around. 
*Type :* Pairing
*Characters To Be Higlighted :* Naruto , Sakura , Sasuke

*Time Frame :* 4 Days
*Reward :* Reps From Every Member Of The Lounge.

*If Failed, Don't Ask. ^^*


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

Who is sempai to who in here? Where the hell are the kouhais?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

well it varie like for me sempei is cap bassam ,e-nat and hand banana
while for cap bassam it's hand banana
it's because they are older and years experience as well plus it's a sign of respect


----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and hope this is okay to post here, my friend and ShinoTen FC co-owner Murasaki Kaida is having a contest to illustrate her fanfiction Metamorphoze (which is an amazing, amazing fanfiction) (Link to her dA journal about it) You can win a 6 month dA subscription or a fanfiction of your choice written   Just thought I'd pass it on in case anyone was interested in entering.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

lolz ville 

*HB* is my sempei.
*e-Nat* Is My Sensei the person who thought me everything. 

*@Rellie*
No Problem. in fact if your friend is a member of nf i can ask nat sensei to pin details about this contest at the fanfic section.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> With pleasure sempei, ^^
> 
> I Have Decided You Are Making A AMV deidaraXtayuya. :ho
> 
> ...


hmmm,i can try...


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Rellie (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> lolz ville
> 
> *HB* is my sempei.
> *e-Nat* Is My Sensei the person who thought me everything.
> ...



Since it's a fanart contest surely it would make more sense to have it pinned in the fanart section? 

Yup she is a member - Murasaki Kaida


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

*@Spades*
 I thought i told you to never every say you failed.
It truly a wonderful coloring spades  Damn i liked his skin tone so much it makes me wanna lick him.  
*what did i just said*

*@Rellie
*My bad, have your friend PM e-Nat with the details of the competition & prizes.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn Spades. I didn't know you were a great colorer.

Fail at what?


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

It was a lucky attempt >.>


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Um... ok I guess. Anyhoot great work.


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah ^^; Thanks

I really need to get a new program..one that isn't 9 years old, and a tablet >.>


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

nice coloring spade 
and you didn't fail once again you amazed everyone
same here but i guess there's always ebay to look up for the stuff


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

Here You Go Spades, 


*
@deidaraXtayuya*
4 Days August 3 Is The Dead Line For Submission. ^^


----------



## Lust (Jul 29, 2009)

That looks awesome Cap.Bassam


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Never requested for a name change


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

hey guys,i decided to test out my editing skills by transforming shikamaru,in my avatar, into my original character,darkamaru.i didnt make the original,koroshi did.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thank You Spades, ^^*

Here Is A Video Hint By Me, Watch And Learn.


BRB Laptop Is Running Out Of Battery.

 I Am Planing On Making A Video Tutorial Soon.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

hey is it just me or am i seeing weird names


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats some great coloring there

The only thing that bothers me are the whiskersssss

Gah, its active today, ive been playing soulcalibur 4 all this time


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> hey is it just me or am i seeing backward names


not just you.a minute ago they werent there and now they show like, "<>blahblahblah"


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2009)

did everything just get bolded?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

yes it got bolder
whats going on?


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

probably some bug...


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

apparently one of the admins are having some fun


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the blinking names.

Edit: Nvm. Now really large name. Hmm people with long names will piss people off.

Edit 2: Dammit now no names. Arg


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 29, 2009)

lol this is funny
personally if it were me i would want my name to be color royal blue


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 29, 2009)

people participate in the manga project otherwise...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I will contact Kishi and tell him to give Sauske more screen time, now we wouldn't want that to happen, would we? 




srsly, you get cookies, favs and views if you do...so please 

/promotional message over.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2009)

*waits for chapter to come out/panels to be picked*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2009)

Seems like I may have a lot of cleaning to do.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

e-nat said:


> people participate in the manga project otherwise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOO NOT SASUKE!ill do whatever you want!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Seems like I may have a lot of cleaning to do.


Good Luck, Sempei 

That Was A Scary Threat Sensei.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> NOOO NOT SASUKE!ill do whatever you want!



I see it worked 
Sauce is so useful pek


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I see it worked
> Sauce is so useful pek


but...what do you want?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> but...what do you want?


She wants the AMV you are making By 3rd Of August.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> She wants the AMV you are making By 3rd Of August.


oh yea.could you change the theme and characters?i dont have music that fits the theme and its hard for me to do vids with 3 characters.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

I see nat has finally dropped by

Just finished watching Fast and the furious....#4? and it was good Today was the last of summer school So now im free for all the echi-ness that i can be


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

*| Cap. Bassam Is Luminary Now |* 


*
Special Thanks To Sasukes Sorry Ass.* :ho

​


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

"Refrain from eliminating his sorry ass!" hmm needs more...spezzazz

I just got my first Neg rep on NF

and i have to say its one of the lamest ive seen


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrat cap sempei


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> "Refrain from eliminating his sorry ass!" hmm needs more...spezzazz
> 
> I just got my first Neg rep on NF
> 
> and i have to say its one of the lamest ive seen


 i bet you did something bad, tell me the reason for that neg.
I am thinking about retyping it like this "Refrain from eliminating him. His sorry ass belongs to me Only" 



sapphireninja said:


> Congrat cap sempei


Thank You, Sapp.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

It was from Mider and I posted "Such a wierd topic @_@" in the *ahem* womens period topic lolz


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Its Mider T Sama, Eki
By the way thats an interesting topic. :ho


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

isn't it? i felt alll....weird when i started to read some of the replies O.o

Like i crossed enemy territory O.O


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Well thats one of the reason i don't go out of the art section.

By the way Mider T Sama is the sponsor of this lounge. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

i knows i sawpek

quite the famous, he is

for some reason i feel like writing a nice good romance fanfic


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

yes he is 
but he's kewl


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

i feel like drawing bananas. ^^


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

lolz... w/e ever happaned to that Banna Chibi contest we had??


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

i wasn't aware it was a contest 
it was a week celebration is it not?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

i was the winner in the end.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

I forgot whose lineart this was but its finished.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Cap. you forgot the other half. Still.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

lolz sauce looks like a ghost

i am really envious of your lineart skills


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I forgot whose lineart this was but its finished.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nope i dint forget it. i am collecting some data. will do a 3d version of it. 
also its really hard to color with my right hand. 

sweat job on the lines sempei they belong to sapp. i hope you will improve by the time i will give you a big project.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

what is teh wrongs with your other hand? Your a lefty?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

i broke my left hand finger weak ago in an accident. yes i am lefty.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

hmm i see that sucks lol. So tell me when you used to sit next to someone in school who was a righty, did you bump elbows a lot??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

bump elbows why would that happen???


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

idk cause you write with your left hand while most people wright with their right. 

Used to happned to me with this girl that i once sat next too. quite annoying it was


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

we used to have separate desk in the school. so i never had problem like this.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

oh....

My dog is making noises in his sleep....


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

me to sleepy, gonna join your dog in his dreams. **

Bye Bye


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

haha, ill see you there 

But yes its quite late and i need my buety sleep.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey NF Lounge!


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

HEY LOUNGE!!!!!!im up.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

ah Ohayo gozaimasu!!!

ima make some breakfast

ima be drawing all day since i has no school


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Nope i dint forget it. i am collecting some data. will do a 3d version of it.
> also its really hard to color with my right hand.
> 
> sweat job on the lines sempei they belong to sapp. i hope you will improve by the time i will give you a big project.



Umm...Kay.

Anyhoot here is his last cleaning he requested.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Sempei Could You Redraw His Eyes.

Sapp Is She.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

the eyes looks fine to meh....


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

The eyes are fine.

Well he'll probably post here but.

Cap.Bassam is travelling back home today and thus won't be on. He left me in charge again-___-;

So I say we should be active today and have a lot of posts *no spam though* and show him what a great Lounge we can be even if he's not here!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

Art Lounge, I haven't been here in a while. I am coloring something for a friend on dA, I'll post it here when I finished :]


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you want to join?


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

its hard when im the only one here, i feel lonley sometimes

gahaha jk

but seriously activity needs to be boasted up here


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

Join what Hand? O:

I've been kind of busy, on another site, I'm trying to learn some other things (HTML codes)


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm caught up in RP's in the fanclub section ^^;


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

rp's???

and sexy set spade


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Role-Plays.

Thank you~


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, im not really an role-playing person....


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, I am. I'm top poster in the marry an anime guy/girl FC. I have around 20,000 posts there


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

eh, wtf.... time well wasted?


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep. I find it entertaining and it kills boredom. The FC overall has around 200,000 posts


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

Holy shizz Spades 0_0
I've been caught up in this new site that has a hell of a lot of potential. I was admin-ed & I'm being taught how to write HTML's and how to use the Admin CP(which I know how to use most of which now). I've learned a lot of things from this :B


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

[laughs] It's a time waster but I got to meet a lot of interesting people there 

That's really cool kairi


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

yes, HTML is something else. it takes time to get familiar with everything. but i only have a small bit of experiance with html.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

Html is pretty easy. Just writing those long ass scripts is whats hard. Java scripting is a pain.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

I've gotten down the basics (<b> </b>), as well as where the images go and how the mods put sparkles on peoples name, but yes writing the scripts hard, its what I want to learn.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

kairi said:


> Holy shizz Spades 0_0
> I've been caught up in this new site that has a hell of a lot of potential. I was admin-ed & I'm being taught how to write HTML's and how to use the Admin CP(which I know how to use most of which now). I've learned a lot of things from this :B


im learning how to be an admin on a forum site too.its called anime fanbase 13 cus i couldnt think of a good name.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

kairi said:


> I've gotten down the basics (<b> </b>), as well as where the images go and how the mods put sparkles on peoples name, but yes writing the scripts hard, its what I want to learn.



Go to the library and get HTML for dummys. 

I learned how to do it from that book.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> im learning how to be an admin on a forum site too.its called anime fanbase 13 cus i couldnt think of a good name.



ours is called TTGL Fan, and its pretty active for the amount of people there is. the main admin told me he'd train me after this other admin (who is supposedly a noob at the admin cp) told me that he would train me.


Hand Banana said:


> Go to the library and get HTML for dummys.
> 
> I learned how to do it from that book.



Alrighto, I'll look for it online :B


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam is gone for today.


----------



## Rellie (Jul 30, 2009)

Not sticking this up in the main area because I only coloured it but I just finished colouring the lines Snowsong did for the ShinoTen fanart theme 'Do Not Disturb'

It's kinda....sexy, even though all essential bits are covered, so I wouldn't click it if you're of a delicate sensibility. Soo WARNING: Implied nudity and sexual activity. Don't blame me if you click it and don't like.



I'm not entirely happy with the colouring job but I can't put my finger on why :/


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

ah just got back from Micheals and bought some art supplies


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Not sticking this up in the main area because I only coloured it but I just finished colouring the lines Snowsong did for the ShinoTen fanart theme 'Do Not Disturb'
> 
> It's kinda....sexy, even though all essential bits are covered, so I wouldn't click it if you're of a delicate sensibility. Soo WARNING: Implied nudity and sexual activity. Don't blame me if you click it and don't like.
> 
> ...



Already faved it.


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

hello lounge!
your stray mod has finally returned. 

edit: zomg spades, awesome OC. I really like you style, mainly the proportions. 

Rellie

, that's am epic smexy pic. I love it, and the poses too 
more shinotenten plz 
(I'm imagining this as SasuSaku or NaruSaku in my head )

ps: I'm newly made admin too. With a bunch of friends we deserted our beloved MH (mangahelpers) and made a new forum XD.
I wanted to be mod at MH, but stuff happened and staff now hates me. sad...so sad.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2009)

Rawr. Sakura is really difficult for me to draw for some reason. She looks really out of place in a drawing I'm doing. I'm going to keep trying for a bit longer before posting the WIP here.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

e-nat said:


> hello lounge!
> your stray mod has finally returned.
> 
> edit: zomg spades, awesome OC. I really like you style, mainly the proportions.
> ...



Link 

I never wanted to make a account on MH, never really wanted to tbh.


I dislike TenShino, but thats some nice art.

Spades, love your OC, reminds me of the anime/manga Shugo Chara.

Rachel, I like how Sakura looks, its Sasuke who looks weird :x


----------



## Rellie (Jul 30, 2009)

e-nat said:


> h
> 
> Rellie
> 
> ...



Why imagine it as anything else when ShinoTen is awesomely sexy by itself?  Glad you like it ^__^

There shall definately be more ^__^ We're doing a hundred fanart themes over at the ShinoTen FC and we're lacking in fanartists so me and Snowsong will be doing alot of them (If anyone would like to help us out, you don't have to be a member to take part ^__^ Link to the FC in my sig  )


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone~~


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

Tsunade's Secret Son!!!! Minato!!!!

taddaaaaaaa

I loved MH, it was my first forum 
I still do, but....


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

really nat senpei MH was your first forums how long you been there? 
i always been in NF
i been here almost for 4years


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

oh, tidha ! i made a account there


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

Reni...er, one year two months. I'm a one year old newbie to forums XD

Kairi, yup, tidha, in honor of our creator. 
T.D.A.
he started it to glorify himself.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2009)

kairi said:


> Link
> 
> I never wanted to make a account on MH, never really wanted to tbh.
> 
> ...



I know I know. She just looks....  *nitpicks*

Sasuke now:


Sakura:I think her eyes may be too small. She looks too realistic for the purposes of this image!


----------



## Rellie (Jul 30, 2009)

That's really cute   I love how you've done the hair


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Can any of you guess what the genger of the Neko I drew is?  possible rep if you can, depends if I can give out rep atm or not

Thanks you ;D

Ano no using my dA to chest D<


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

girl!
coz boy would be too predictable.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

great job spades!5/5


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually e-nat is is a boy xD 

I WANT EEEEEET

Read the discription and you'll know the story, somewhat xD


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

So MH was your first forum eh Nat? MS was mine. Was there since 07 then I got banned for calling a mod stupid. because she said all debates over anything is dumb.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, I got banned once for spam. They were two posts only and the mod went cookoo on us. 

anyway, MH was good in the old days. Now it's infested with newbies.


Spades,


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha        xD NIce try though~


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

ah Nat is backpek

@spades

Nice OC, Sexeh-ness

ATM i am drawing sakura in a smexy pose practicing proportions right now and drawing the hands is being quite a bitch right now


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

i never got ban (not that i'm aware of) and i don't want to get ban
beside once in a while a forums will be overrun by newbies


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

I got banned once, when I was a newbie, I posted somewhere I wasn't allowed and I didn't know, so I got a one day ban apperently. I was out the WHOLE day so I never knew..

@Eki;- Thank you  I know he is


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

Eki
pek

I z here

I was banned to set an example for the kiddies, according to mods banning an old member is worth 10 newbies. 
So they ban me, the next day another 2 friends and the forums are tamed.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

that isn't fair at all
but even if it is to keep the peace


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

@spades

oh its a guy? well i think you turned me gay O.O

@Nat
I z can see that

How lovely of you to drop by


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

@Eki;- Just as planned 

 it's an OC, and he's well, gay so I tried making him feminine xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Taking Attendance How Many are Online?

I Wanna Show My Sisters Coloring.^^


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm here Cap.Bassam~


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

present here senpei


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

what about sensei & sempei?


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

banana atm is MIA 

and Nat was just here 

@spades
what an evil plan


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

@Eki;- Evil plan by an evil little girl


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

*Oh Well, *

Here An Exclusive Preview Of Me & My Little Sister Alizee First Collab. 



High Quality Version I Will Release It On DA Later I Need Some Rest. 

A 13 Year old Girls Is Better At Coloring Then Me .


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

@Cap.Bassam;- If you mant me then you're wrong!!! You're way better at colouring!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

I Meant My Sister She Is also 13.


----------



## Rellie (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks great so far ^__^


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

How lovely that your sister help 
it look great


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank You, Rellie
Any Tips.

Sapp It Was More Like This

Bassam: I Can Color Now
Alizee: Show Me
Alizee: Is That The Best You Can Do
Bassam: Lol
Alizee: Let Me Teach You
Alizee: Watch And Learn

1 Hour Later,
*Speech Less*
Alizee: Bassam You Suck & You Need More Parctice.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

lolz i feels sorry for you Cap'n 

now this is just sad, its taken me almost an hour or 2 to draw this little sketch


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

I love your sister xD


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

wow that was sorta mean
but she mean well
it's no surprise to me 
my friend lil sis is better than her at photoshop as well 
it's seem like the younger generation is better with technology


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2009)

How do I smooth out lines and pixels and such in photoshop?(or is that possible?) My scanned images always look so fugly and grainy. Maybe it's just my scanner?


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> wow that was sorta mean
> but she mean well
> it's no surprise to me
> my friend lil sis is better than her at photoshop as well
> it's seem like the younger generation is better with technology


not always.my brother hardly uses his computer and my sister doesnt even know what HTML means.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

oh well most of the time i guess


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

Work in progress~


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

i like how you did with the hair


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

It's killing me drawing every fricken strand of hair


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 30, 2009)

well it's all worth it at the end 
is it not


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

I guess


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2009)

Spades said:


> It's killing me drawing every fricken strand of hair



I scribble streaks all over the place when doing hair. Fast and fun.:ho


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

...

Why the heck didn't I think of that


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry for you bassam, but your sister has serious skills and good eyes for colors. 
I love the collab colors pek


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

eh, i hate having to take pictures. I want to use my damn tablet
anyways, wanna be drawing of a sexy sakura,phailage.

I wasnt really worrying about the hair since i was trying it draw the body parts well. so blah blah blah

@spades
Tell me do you happen to use the gradient tool a lot??


Edit: Goddamnit, now that i sit here and look at my own drawing i now see wtf i did wrong.... THE NECK


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

As I said..I don't use PS~

I use this like pen tool, it's like a sharpie but I change the tips to be VERY soft. like, VERY VERY soft so it gives it more of a natural look, the more i go over the lines the darker it get's.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

your natural coloring abilities shock me then cause i can't even color with crayolas 

Baha now im an Elite Teacher
<<<<


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

Spades said:


> As I said..I don't use PS~
> 
> I use this like pen tool, it's like a sharpie but I change the tips to be VERY soft. like, VERY VERY soft so it gives it more of a natural look, the more i go over the lines the darker it get's.


i use picnik editor.


----------



## Lust (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a Missin-nin 

I'm sorry xD


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

duuuuuuuuuuuude what did you do wrong with Sakura's head?


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

WTF is a picknick editor? is like where you go to edit your picknicks? Like can i orders some PB&J with the crusts cut off?


lolz idk banana i was trying to make it kinda like this...
Prediction(with proof): I know who the new puppet is in 358!!!


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll never get a thousand posts. lawl.

On topic news: I'll be finished with my Team 7 pic tonight.pek


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 30, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> WTF is a picknick editor? is like where you go to edit your picknicks? Like can i orders some PB&J with the crusts cut off?


lol.nah,its a photo editer with a weird name.wrks wonders though...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 30, 2009)

Just give her a big ass bang. The anatomy you got right (thank god)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sahil (Jul 30, 2009)

hi guys.. ^^

@bassam-san: i got ur msg.. i will pick my panel.. as soon as i read chapter :ho

and here is my new work... 

HERE!!

and shirosaki is so kool..


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay guys, I'md one~ Tell me what you think~


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> Okay guys, I'md one~ Tell me what you think~


its great!just one thing with the coloring.orochimarus streaks on his face are more purple than blue but its still awesome.


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

I know, it shows up as purple on my prgram but when i uplaod it it turns blue


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> I know, it shows up as purple on my prgram but when i uplaod it it turns blue


well thats weird.:amazed


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

More like annoying

Oro, now on dA  

I wasn't making it look realistic and not necessarily. Depends on how much pain there's on [has experience with this xD]


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> More like annoying
> 
> Oro, now on dA
> 
> I wasn't making it look realistic and not necessarily. Depends on how much pain there's on [has experience with this xD]



Fine  I'll retract my statement.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2009)

i cant help but laugh my ass off everytime i look at my own drawing


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Lounge~!!


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

hello spades!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey NF Lounge;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Sawa Chan, ^^

Spades Lets Begin Manga Coloring Operation.
I coloured Snowsong's theme picture ^__^


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

i will too.~_n...tough i SHOULD be working on the AMV,its too hard for me.Q_Q


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

Sempei Said you must work on amv. then you must. ^^


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sempei Said you must work on amv. then you must. ^^


awww,but it gt boring cus im not a fan of the pairing...senpai?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

Ask Hand Banana  he might assign you with something else. ^^

 i see eki did something echi again. 

also wonderful job on orochimaru spades.


----------



## Rellie (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh you make AMV's deidaraxtayuya? Me too  Do you have a Youtube account? Mine's


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

I found this week's chapter CRAP and I didn't like the pannels [huffs] Kishi lost it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

thats true spades.
but still you have to chose 4 panels. ^^

btw nice avatar.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Ask Hand Banana  he might assign you with something else. ^^
> 
> i see eki did something echi again.
> 
> also wonderful job on orochimaru spades.


im almost done,but it sucks.kinda choppy,low details,blocky colors,most of it stayed the same, but it has bold colors and strikes certain aspects.basically its so bad that a baby with crayolas could do much better...


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Oh you make AMV's deidaraxtayuya? Me too  Do you have a Youtube account? Mine's


yes i do.and you should know i did.i commented on the "forgetting temari"guess who?


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

4 pannels? Okay.

Losing Your Head

the pannel where everyone is up and about to attack, BIG pannel.

Losing Your Head
last pannel with chojiro if I'm not mistaken

Losing Your Head

Sakura pannel at the top

EDIT Losing Your Head

sai pannel  top right corner.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

*Good, Now Requesting HB Sempei Opinion.*

Spades Its Your Job As A Co. Owner To Make Sure Every One Participate.
Let Me Or e-Nat Know If Some One Don't.

"i will have entire banana republic neg them" Total 23 High Profile Negs

BRB, Going Shopping


----------



## Rellie (Jul 31, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> yes i do.and you should know i did.i commented on the "forgetting temari"guess who?



*has the memory of a goldfish* You did?  Sorry I'm so useless >_<


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, will do and bye~


----------



## Rellie (Jul 31, 2009)

Do we get to choose which panel we colour? (If we do can I have the Sakura crying one please?  )


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Rellie said:


> *has the memory of a goldfish* You did?  Sorry I'm so useless >_<


i was darkamaru? ^u^


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

im done with my pathetic work!!dont go easy on me either!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Do we get to choose which panel we colour? (If we do can I have the Sakura crying one please?  )


 you can have it, but first wait for hb sempei to clean it.



deidaraXtayuya said:


> im done with my pathetic work!!dont go easy on me either!!


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Check it out


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades pick any chapter you want. I'm not doing this weeks as there was nothing amazing about it.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

Colored by me

I colored that for her, I had some fun doing it too


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

You make sigs?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 31, 2009)

Wait, I only see three different pages posted. Where is Sai?


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm......


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

What do you mean by sigs? Things like this?:


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2009)

i smell a SakuNaru romance coming


----------



## Bellville (Jul 31, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i smell a SakuNaru romance coming



How many chapters until that fandom also gets trolled?



I'm going to color some panels now, I guess. Though they may not be of the designated four.


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Bassam

lol yes Oc's can get preggers xD


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Kairi that looks really good,

alot of the stuff I have seen from you looks amazing.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2009)

lmao was it that bad Cap'n??


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

kairi said:


> Ooooooh. I haven't started yet. I'll get there eventually.
> 
> I applied to be a cleaner for Binktopia



He was asking me.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Kairi that looks really good,
> 
> alot of the stuff I have seen from you looks amazing.



Thank you Sayu 

I'm just experimenting, I trying to get better at tags & photoshop 


Hand Banana said:


> He was asking me.



I know, I just felt like saying


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

kairi said:


> Ooooooh. I haven't started yet. I'll get there eventually.
> 
> I applied to be a cleaner for Binktopia
> 
> ...


i like it.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2009)

ive just noticed that we have had an increase of new members


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Who here has steam?


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Who here has steam?


wha??????????


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Who here has steam?



steam comes out from my teapot when i boil water for my Ramen

but no i has no steam.


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm eating ramen right now, finally


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> wha??????????



I'd figured you'd be the first to ask that.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

*@Sempei*
Sempei, Do Mean Half Life & Counterstrike Steam??

*@Kari*
You are really good at this sig making stuff, You are the new admin at TTGL Fan Forums right?

*@Eki*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Sempei*
> Sempei, Do Mean Half Life & Counterstrike Steam??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

Lolz, i did not know you were a fan of hl series. 

my sister owns a steam based gaming cafe. thats how i know about it. ^^


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'd figured you'd be the first to ask that.


i dont know if that was an insult or a compliment.-_-.thx anyway?


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

That was an insult I'm pretty sure of it


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> That was an insult I'm pretty sure of it


OHHHHHH.ya mean like most of the things you tell me???


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

Only Cap. & Eki Are Permitted To Use Guns.


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

And I'm not!  

lol actually i did shoot a gun before, in the woods at a tree, with my dad behind me lol, yes it IS legal in romania xD


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Only Cap. & Eki Are Permitted To Use Guns.


not anymore...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> And I'm not!
> 
> lol actually i did shoot a gun before, in the woods at a tree, with my dad behind me lol, yes it IS legal in romania xD




 minors aren't allowed to use guns.


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

My dad is an expreinced hunter, and was one of the most known hunters in the city, when he let me do it, he knew what he was doing 

This would be the wrong time to say he'd set me in his lap and let me drive the car when I was 4  and I'm not lying when I'm saying, I was damn GOOD at driving xD I can't wait for my driver's test..!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> My dad is an expreinced hunter, and was one of the most known hunters in the city, when he let me do it, he knew what he was doing
> 
> This would be the wrong time to say he'd set me in his lap and let me drive the car when I was 4  and I'm not lying when I'm saying, I was damn GOOD at driving xD I can't wait for my driver's test..!!



 Beautiful story. Truly it was.
 But the law is the law.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 31, 2009)

*@deidara*
 "be careful my gun is powered by special banana bullets"

*@Spades*
Hmmm, Interesting. driving test at age of 13?


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol.
I know, but in Romania where I grew up, there were like no cops for miles and miles and miles away sooo 

@Cap.Bassam;- Nooo at 16 but I mean I can't wait xD


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@deidara*
> "be careful my gun is powered by special banana bullets"
> 
> *@Spades*
> Hmmm, Interesting. driving test at age of 13?


mine is banana yogurt powered and shoots you as bullets.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> mine is banana yogurt powered and shoots you as bullets.



Hows that video coming?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Kari*
> You are really good at this sig making stuff, You are the new admin at TTGL Fan Forums right?



I'm nothing compared to Red Sands & Malmsey and peoples like that, though I do try hard to be up there with them. And yes, I am one of them, my name is Larceny on there though.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Hows that video coming?


oh,ya know,poorly.im still collecting pics and no clue on music...


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

Use "All to myself" By Marianas Trench


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> Use "All to myself" By Marianas Trench


i dont have that one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm very strict on songs. So it better not be a mushy mushy type song.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm very strict on songs. So it better not be a mushy mushy type song.


oh i dont use those except for when the case needs it.i was thinking m"holiday" or "rockin chair"


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

all to myself isn't mushy xD it's punk rock, sorta xD

do you have you give love a bad name by atreyu? (it's rock, but has swearing)


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> all to myself isn't mushy xD it's punk rock, sorta xD
> 
> do you have you give love a bad name by atreyu? (it's rock, but has swearing)


nope..i have so many songs but theyre either greenday,weird al,oldies,or country or weird.not much rock unless you like elvis or the beatles a ton(which i do)


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2009)

Iff you need a song just go to request


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> nope..i have so many songs but theyre either greenday,weird al,oldies,or * country * or weird.not much rock unless you like elvis or the beatles a ton(which i do)



I have lost all my respect for you. that was not a flame btw, just a reaction 

Sorry, but I despise country with every fibre of my being.

[gasp] NO ROCK!? 

I am shocked

Then again I shouldn't be, because not everyone listen to music that I do~

Oh well use a green day song then! Use 21 guns by them.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> I have lost all my respect for you. that was not a flame btw, just a reaction
> 
> Sorry, but I despise country with every fibre of my being.
> 
> ...


i thought you never had respect for me?

EVERY fiber?jk

i do have some rock.just really old rock.

dont got it.but i love holiday by greenday.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 1, 2009)

*@deidaraXtayuya*

In Case if you forgot 

*Theme Is :* What Goes Around Comes Back Around. 
*Type :* Pairing
*Characters To Be Higlighted :* Naruto , Sakura , Sasuke

*Time Frame :* 4 Days
*Reward :* Reps From Every Member Of The Lounge.

So Make sure the song matches the theme i provided you with.

*Thank You*
Peace Out `Bassam


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@deidaraXtayuya*
> 
> In Case if you forgot
> 
> ...


nope.i got it changed.it is now,"ten years of naruto"


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

deidaraXtayuya said:


> nope.i got it changed.it is now,"ten years of naruto"



Yup. I changed it to that.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 1, 2009)

I See, By the way i am at 1k post count. :ho


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I See, By the way i am at 1k post count. :ho


*claps and happy dances for you*^_______^


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah, my first post here. :3  Hey all!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello Koi, ^^
NF Artist's Lounge Members Are Sleeping Today. lolx


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello there koi! Welcome to the NF artist's Lounge

soooo who needs to be pistola wipped?

Edit: damn you Cap'n for some reason i knew youd post that before meh, and *ahem* im wide awake


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Hello Koi, ^^
> NF Artist's Lounge Members Are Sleeping Today. lolx


i need no sleep...


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 1, 2009)

sempai sorry if i didn't get to post the sigs for the contest right now i'm like out of town visiting some friends before leaving to college 
but i think i could find a scanner by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

Not sure why I'm still up.

Cap soon I will show you a color my friend will be completing. its the same one I had you do for me.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

hmm what does she mean sig contest? Nat's banner thingy??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 1, 2009)

No problem sapp. we still have 17 days left submit them any time before 18 august. ^^

Ok sempei i will wait for it.


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. :3  Everyone here is so talented!  I need to start drawing again, heh.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

yea mostly everyone here is.... I has to catch up with them!


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 1, 2009)

don't worry about that there's plenty of time of improving


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 1, 2009)

:ho EKI don't even think about it.

i am still having nightmares after i saw your latest work.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

aww... lmao i know after looking at it i saw that if i fixed the face it would look ALRIGHT but i was to ashamed so i crumpled it and through it away. but i wasnt really trying on the face i was just practicing drawing body parts and trying to Un-stiff my drawings. and i have to say the body came out quite good


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> :ho EKI don't even think about it.
> 
> i am still having nightmares after i saw your latest work.


my latest work is destroying mybrain from its suckyness.:sad...BEAT DAT!!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> aww... lmao i know after looking at it i saw that if i fixed the face it would look ALRIGHT but i was to ashamed so i crumpled it and through it away. but i wasnt really trying on the face i was just practicing drawing body parts and trying to Un-stiff my drawings. and i have to say the body came out quite good



 what you actually drew was a transvestite. a female body is much more feminine and slim. *>.> what you did was ----- Cant Say*


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

room for major improvement i guess. I will practice my heart out


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

Click to see bigger.

Cap yours turned out better. The single panel one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

*Naruto 457 Parody by ~nyuhatter*


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

*NaruSaku biggest fan by ~nyuhatter*


----------



## Rellie (Aug 1, 2009)

For a bit of a change I just completed a Lee/Ino drawing for an Art TradedA link Unfortunately considering it's two characters I can't for the life of me draw it's not great >_<


----------



## Lust (Aug 1, 2009)

~Announcement~​Okay, guys, *Cap.Bassam* got called to go to Pakistan, so for the next 3 or 4 days he will not be on, for he is meeting with people and such, and thus left me as owner of the Lounge until he get's back. He left me a "to do" list and I won't fail him.

First off, Rellie, he told me you had to colour 2 of Sapp's requests, how far have you gotten with those?


----------



## Rellie (Aug 1, 2009)

I was only asked to colour 'em yesterday night and I've been getting my art trades and my next theme for my FC out of the way today, I have work tomorrow but I will try and get them done after that


----------



## Lust (Aug 1, 2009)

He asked me to make sure you get them done, but do them when you can  Absolutely no rush


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

lets hope he comes back safley


----------



## Lust (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'd cry is he didn't come back Dx!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

Meh just finished a lineart but may need to redo some stuff.



Kinda got lazy with the tomoes and the wall details need touching up in some areas.


----------



## Lust (Aug 1, 2009)

I like it  

The walls look fine to me =/


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2009)

looks great as always banana. But yes, i could see where you got lazy on the tomoes


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys!!!still working on my AMV and ive already got half the pictures!!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> looks great as always banana. But yes, i could see where you got lazy on the tomoes



 I did good on the right eye.
But the left eye is like 
 looks like one of the tomes fell down.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 1, 2009)

sup peoples?


----------



## Rellie (Aug 1, 2009)

New Shino/Tenten fanart from me

Yeeeah, another one *shrugs* Was trying to give a real sense of warmth with this one but not sure I suceeded :/ It's also out on the main 'fanart' section.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)

And you know I faved that.

Also added a few more sketches. I'm cleaning out my old sketch books so I can buy a new one. So I scanned the rest of my drawings and will be uploading a few more today.


----------



## Lust (Aug 1, 2009)

Bah, I finally caught up to my promise ot the Anko FC and started a Fanart of her >.>;


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2009)

Oi! Oi! why so much inactivity?


ive been watching code geass all night

Chaaaaa time to start season 2!


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 2, 2009)

lol
well there's isn't much to talk about except anyone got a new work to show


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

New art by me <333


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 2, 2009)

already commented on the pic spades, I love her high expression. Suits her so much XD


----------



## Rellie (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice  Anko totally doesn't get enough love ^__^


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks!

I know D:<!!! It sucks!


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 2, 2009)

I might stick to this thread, seems like a nice one.

I'm trying to figure out what to draw next Naruto-related, though. I've got a block in concept-creating at the moment, so any ideas would be helpful. >:


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

Anko  Draw Anko!


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 2, 2009)

Spades said:


> Anko  Draw Anko!



You know what? It's decided, Anko's next. <:


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

I love you!! pek


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2009)

you need some finer/sharper pens for the shadows. But buying art related supplies is expensive

Lovely anko though


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually, the fingers turned out like that because 
1. I was tired and got lazy
2. the blurr made them well not as sharp 

I'm better at fingers, I think


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 2, 2009)

Spades said:


> I love you!! pek



Gonna make sure it's dedicated to Spades-sama, then.


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

Correction.

*NOW* I love you!!

Haha, sorry, I may be a girl, but god I love Anko <33333


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 2, 2009)

Spades said:


> Correction.
> 
> *NOW* I love you!!
> 
> Haha, sorry, I may be a girl, but god I love Anko <33333



Rofl. :3

It actually crossed my mind, though. After seeing that really nice drawing of Anko of yours, I was just like, "Hm. I should draw Anko. "

True story.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 2, 2009)

i hate coloring manga panels


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> Rofl. :3
> 
> It actually crossed my mind, though. After seeing that really nice drawing of Anko of yours, I was just like, "Hm. I should draw Anko. "
> 
> True story.



Awesome


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 2, 2009)

Spades said:


> Correction.
> 
> *NOW* I love you!!
> 
> Haha, sorry, I may be a girl, but god I love Anko <33333


*must.....resist......commenting......on the.......last part..........*
lol,jk but my AMV is going smoothly.^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm straight so say anything, I dare you 


That's good~


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 2, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm straight so say anything, I dare you
> 
> 
> That's good~


O_O........im scared.......

yes it is good. 6_6


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2009)

chaaa

lezbo


Totally irrelevant but im eating some Ramen

I have found the forums to be quite boring lately for some reason.... been stuck on code geass + i have a new book to read then i have to go shopping for new clothes... meh...


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

Yuri ftw 

Yaoi is better tho 

I'm staright tho 

I'm having ramen too! 

Yay I'm getting a haircut soon pek Emo style haircut too


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 2, 2009)

Spades said:


> Yuri ftw
> 
> Yaoi is better tho
> 
> ...


yuri pwns yaoi!!!!

im straight too...

i want sum ramen!

my hair is too lame for a emo style one....


----------



## Bellville (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't make the cool kind of ramen. *kicks can*


Lol, emos.


----------



## Lust (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm punk, but emo hair will do, well it's not THAT emo but close enough xD


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 2, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I don't make the cool kind of ramen. *kicks can*
> 
> 
> Lol, emos.


i like oodles of noodles!

and i just think black hair that has my normal hair length and covers m y left eye pwns!mine is now brown,messed up as crap and kinda long for a guy...


Spades said:


> I'm punk, but emo hair will do, well it's not THAT emo but close enough xD



im not emo either but they have wicked awesome hair!like my friend diana...


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm punk, but emo hair will do, well it's not THAT emo but close enough xD



ah i like that hairstyle on girls

*Spoiler*: __ 








Suteki!pek


----------



## Bellville (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to have that mullet thing.

I had brightly colored hair and didn't wear 5 pounds of eyeliner though, so it never really looked "Emo".


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn_comma_ she looks as if she needs sunlight_period_


----------



## Bellville (Aug 3, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Damn_comma_ she looks as if she needs sunlight_period_



The goal of all the TRUE emos.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2009)

What? To avoid sunlight? Or contact with other people?


----------



## Bellville (Aug 3, 2009)

Pasty white. The more sickly looking, the better. 

I remember when there were guides on 'how to be emo'.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2009)

Bellville said:


> Pasty white. The more sickly looking, the better.
> 
> I remember when there were guides on 'how to be emo'.



Like this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGLv3IEL0VI[/YOUTUBE]

Warning *Explicit language. And some violence and other stuff.*


----------



## Bellville (Aug 3, 2009)

I love that vid.:rofl


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

my go to guide for future emo transformation


----------



## Bellville (Aug 3, 2009)

Gotta love silly trends.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

just finished code geass and i have to say, one of the fewest best endings to a show ive seen

time for sleep now......


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning everyone!  I might not be on a lot today, friends are killing me to go out


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

hey spades!!morning?its 2:46!


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

is anyone else experiencing some difficulties with the forums?? Somethings not right here might be just be me though...


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

my subscribed threads ALL have a new post.but none do.....


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes the forum is having trouble refreshing pages. Just press F5 to frefresh the page, or just use your browser refresh button. Not the forum's one. It will refresh the page and thus show new posts. I hope this will be fixed soon though.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

yea i just realized that...when you told us!lol jk.


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Obviously you would have realized earlier, otherwise you wouldn't have been able to realize I posted. Plus when you log in, there's a message


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

i know.i said "lol jk".......


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

I know  And I used ""


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

lol........


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

They better fix the forums soon..


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

i agree.............


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 3, 2009)

Guess I'll go ahead and show my Anko WIP. 

Note: I know the pose seems weird as hell, but seriously, stand in front of the mirror and mimic it, it's actually a real pose, despite it being quite unusual. XD

It's nothing great at all, but I like her expression. 




Colored version coming soon.


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

@Buraddo;-  I swear I'd kiss you if I knew you, that is awesome! And I love the pose, and I know it's a real pose pek It's so great! The lines are perfect and her expression is a-do-ra-ble <333


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 3, 2009)

Spades said:


> @Buraddo;- :iris I swear I'd kiss you if I knew you, that is awesome! And I love the pose, and I know it's a real pose pek It's so great! The lines are perfect and her expression is a-do-ra-ble <333



Thank you kindly, Spades-sama. I shall actually dedicate it to you when I upload it do DA after I'm done with it.


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

<3

My dA is Soccer-Girl


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

totally off topic but vino,who was banned, told me to tell spades "your gay".spades,please refrain,from shooting,choking,punching,stabbing or causing harm in general to me.O_Olll


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

[laughs] She wasn't banned because of me, so that doesn't piss me off


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 3, 2009)

Added you. 

Or so I think, rofl.
In any case, I'm JustGiveItUp.


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah you added me,and I added you~


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

Spades said:


> [laughs] She wasn't banned because of me, so that doesn't piss me off


lol,she says she wants revenge.dunno for what though......


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Hah! I dare her.  I mean it.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

chaa i might be temporarily banned. Had to put someone in their place

But i has more important things than being not able to talk online


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww D:

MSN. Now


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

its been a while since ive used mine


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

But if you do get banned I wanna talk to you D:


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

I use it occasionally, you can add me now ill sign on


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

I need your adress first


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

Darkrecon@hotmail.com

 ive had that address for years now


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Added you


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

mines darkamaru13@hotmail.com


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Aw what the hell, gonna add you too.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

yay!!even someone who hates me would add me to their contacts.i feel special.excuse me while i bath in pudding.


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm only adding you so I can have more contacts. Me and this guy are having a competition on who has mroe contacts and I'm winning  He has like 70 I have 132


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 3, 2009)

dang.....thats a lot.....I STILL FEEL SPECIAL!!!!(inner me:special fred that is........)


----------



## Lust (Aug 3, 2009)

Not really.  Some of my friends have like 200 and something contacts.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2009)

*Cry Babies Of The Leaf by ~dct21*

I gotta advertise for my friend.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 3, 2009)

the stupid reloading isnt working for meh...

damn i wish i could color like that...i'm afraid my entries will suck...big time...XD


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

sauce and sakura look great in thatpek


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 3, 2009)

Like so?

If anyone cares. >:


----------



## Bellville (Aug 3, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> Like so?
> 
> If anyone cares. >:



Very nice. I really like the detail on the hair.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> *I'm only adding you so I can have more contacts. *Me and this guy are having a competition on who has mroe contacts and I'm winning  He has like 70 I have 132



haha... that hurt

not really, like i said i barely use the thing

 but i can see that they finally fixed the forums


----------



## Lust (Aug 4, 2009)

@Eki;- Noo I wanted to add you xD


Hey guys....well I honnestly doubt I'll be on much. My Uncle died a few days ago, and we can't leave the country to go to his funeral right now..so I've been crying for 7 hours last night and this morning to...I've honestly lost it...I got the news when I was in a depressive state so I honestly snapped....


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

that sucks, well the best thing to do would be to spend time with your family

besides everyone here seems to be inactive lately O.o I shall takeover


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Spades, my condolences 
Take your time, and if you feel like wanting company we're here for you 

Hello lounge


----------



## Lust (Aug 4, 2009)

No..I'm feeling better. I hung out with friends today so they made me feel better

Also. When will NF be fixed with the whole page refresh thing


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2009)

*guys i drew my sig  wachu think*


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

I dunno if you guys still do this, but I used the old format if that's OK. And where's Cap Bassam at?
*
Name: *Kenneth*
My Work: *Successful experiment*
 Time Taken: Around 4 hours**
Softwares & Hardwares Used: *Adobe Photoshop CS3*
Type Of Work: *I don't know what I should add here () *
Requesting: *Critique

*Name:* Kenneth
*My work: *Fuck yeah Naruto
*Time taken:* can not recall, around 2 hours
*Software used:* PS CS3
*Type of work:* I'm not putting anything in this field. *sigh*
*Requesting: *critique

*Name:* Kenneth
*My work: *Random experimenting
*Time taken:* can not recall, around 1.5/2 hours
*Software used:* PS CS3
*Type of work:* I'm not putting anything in this field. *sigh*
*Requesting: *critique

*Name:* Kenneth
*My work: *so i herd u liek the army
*Time taken:* round 2 hours
*Software used:* PS CS3
*Type of work:* I'm not putting anything in this field. *sigh*
*Requesting: *critique

A lot of experimenting, I'm curious to see what you guise think.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey everyone 

I'm working on those requested colours now (would've started earlier but I was making myself a birthday AMV.....yes there is something deeply sad about making yourself a birthday present but it is my birthday Saturday and I wanted to  But I had an almighty battle with Youtube over the audio >_< I hate them so much sometimes) hopefully I'll get them done tonight because the rest of the week is busy for me 

Sorry to hear about your Uncle, Spades


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 4, 2009)

Velvet, she looks so cool and the colors are great. Any sword wielding girl is cool XD


Nice Kenneth, I like the graphics. I'm a not an expert in that field but you're work looks professional XD
Bassam will be back in a day or two.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2009)

> Velvet, she looks so cool and the colors are great. Any sword wielding girl is cool XD


*thank joo :3 also when is NF gona be fixed
*


----------



## Bellville (Aug 4, 2009)

lol I can't make a decent critique. I love all of those images, Kenny.

Very nice work on your set, Velvet.

Sorry to hear about your loss, Spades.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 4, 2009)

site fixing 
ever.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Velvet, she looks so cool and the colors are great. Any sword wielding girl is cool XD
> 
> 
> Nice Kenneth, I like the graphics. I'm a not an expert in that field but you're work looks professional XD
> Bassam will be back in a day or two.


Thanks, appreciate that. 

Oh, I'll look forward to seeing him back.


Velvet said:


> *thank joo :3 also when is NF gona be fixed
> *


Dunno, hi Velvy :3


Bellville said:


> lol I can't make a decent critique. I love all of those images, Kenny.
> 
> Very nice work on your set, Velvet.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss, Spades.


 Thank you


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

i never knew we had a layout likes that


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

Lay-outs like what?


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Name: 
My Work: 
Time Taken: 
Softwares & Hardwares Used: 
Type Of Work: 
Requesting: 

^^


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, we had those in the beginning. My name's been taken off of the list, too. 
Wtf is this.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Its communism

dunno, probly cause you were gone for a while??? O.o


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Its communism
> 
> dunno, probly cause you were gone for a while??? O.o


What. 
That's not very nice.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Cap'n will add you back when he comes back. but for now chillax


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 5, 2009)

Kenneth i will add you again as soon as i get back home i wonder how your name got removed.
That Will Be Like 2 Days or 5 Days If I have a bad luck. ^^

These peoples are think about transfering me to pakistan. 
Kenneth Till then know that you are still a member of the lounge. 

Spades Remind me to e-Kiss your hand when i am back.
Very Good Job, Evey One. ^^
Right now i am using mobile Internet which is so damn slow.  3KB/s

How on earth Sahil manages to live here.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

hello minions 

Wow...Tsuki finally did something with her DA...go clicky!!


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Cap'n will add you back when he comes back. but for now chillax


What's with that face mr 


Cap. Bassam said:


> Kenneth i will add you again as soon as i get back home i wonder how your name got removed.
> That Will Be Like 2 Days or 5 Days If I have a bad luck. ^^
> 
> These peoples are think about transfering me to pakistan.
> Kenneth Till then know that you are still a member of the lounge.


Oki, no problem 

WHA- They're going to transfer you to pakistan? Man, I thought I had it bad. =/


Tsukiyo said:


> hello minions
> 
> Wow...Tsuki finally did something with her DA...go clicky!!


I love it (and your coloring too, saw your post in the SN FC but forgot to rep you for it <3)


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

That sucks Cap'n, although the weather out there must be nice


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

The ANTI Naru/Hina

addes me please :ho

angel your new set kick butt


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 5, 2009)

hows that pic coming?


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

added

been a slow day today


----------



## Kairi (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Artist Lounge 
I don't come here often :x

I'm about to get a tablet, bamboo fun, so this way I can draw a lot easier :3


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay guys~ I'll be more active now, since I talked to a few people. 

I'm no longer as depressed about my Uncle but still a bit shooken up and sad. But I will be more active now here in the lounge!

I am currently taking *1* request. First person that requests a drawing, I will do it~

EDIT: no real people drawings, I can't do those xD

has artists block


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

Yoruichi please spades


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Tsukiyo wins 

Okay, Yoruichi~it is~


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

everyone has f'ing Bamboo tablets

good for people who are starting out new and pretty damn cheap for a tablet too


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

Spades said:


> Tsukiyo wins
> 
> Okay, Yoruichi~it is~






yaayy yoruichi! thanks you spades 



EkibyoGami said:


> everyone has f'ing Bamboo tablets
> 
> good for people who are starting out new and pretty damn cheap for a tablet too



i have no tablet


----------



## Kairi (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm getting Bamboo Fun, I need it :B

OMG GUYS
I love my new FF Plugins


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

does the last one take a lot of memory??

I demand link nao!



Tsukiyo said:


> i have no tablet



You should get the bamboo, cheap as hell

I has the MTE450 Bamboo
limited ver. has Aoi Yuu on the cover

nice and slick


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> does the last one take a lot of memory??
> 
> I demand link nao!
> 
> ...



yes very smexy :ho


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Tsukiyo~ Yoruichi is gonna be kinda...sexyin the drawing. That okay?


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

i think thats ok

but ima hentai soooo


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay then  I think it's looking awesome so far <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

give me a pre-pre-pre-preview


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

Then it must be good


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

.

Outlining~


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 5, 2009)

heres a lineart I took from one of my older sketch books. Just got around to doing it since Imma throw the book away soon

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Yoruichi for Tsukiyo~


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

so talented spade-chanpek

Yoruichi is teh sexy and my favorite bleach character


----------



## Lust (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 6, 2009)

Just dropping a WIP I'm working on, about my version of the last Sasuke-rescue-attempt-scenes.
I've got like 7 pages planned out already but damn, this is hard.
(Progress = 15% done, as you can already tell. Doing a manga by yourself is not easy at all. -_-)



lols.


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

that looks great burado, looking forward to see the final product, who knows well color it for u


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2009)

Spades said:


> Yoruichi for Tsukiyo~



i likes it 

your a very good drawer 

dont really care for the smexiness though


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> Just dropping a WIP I'm working on, about my version of the last Sasuke-rescue-attempt-scenes.
> I've got like 7 pages planned out already but damn, this is hard.
> (Progress = 15% done, as you can already tell. Doing a manga by yourself is not easy at all. -_-)
> 
> ...



Guys. I found Kishimoto! He's been spying on all of us!! ^


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2009)

that's awesme


----------



## Sima (Aug 6, 2009)

Zero Kiryuu


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome Sayu-chan <333 pek


----------



## Sima (Aug 6, 2009)

Thankies<3


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

God I love our new sets <33


----------



## Velvet (Aug 6, 2009)

*wheres Bassu* ?


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam is gone to Pakistan for a few more days, work an whatnot.


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! (: First time posting here, so I'll post some of my fan art from my deviantART account () .















enjoy! (=


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

whoah, spades has a twin O.o


----------



## frisse (Aug 6, 2009)

hi first time posting but i hopes you like my "art"

"Whoo, these Whitebeard Pirates sure are scary~~~~~"


----------



## Rellie (Aug 6, 2009)

I've kinda finished all of my current ones so anyone want to do an art trade with me?


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

zabuza's sword??

and you like some odd couples rellie


----------



## Rellie (Aug 6, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> zabuza's sword??
> 
> and you like some odd couples rellie



Indeed I do, they're more interesting than canon ^__^


----------



## frisse (Aug 6, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> zabuza's sword??
> 
> and you like some odd couples rellie




eeeee what?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2009)

LaviRavi said:


> Hey everyone! (: First time posting here, so I'll post some of my fan art from my deviantART account (When Worlds Collide) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i stalks you on DA now 



Rellie said:


> I've kinda finished all of my current ones so anyone want to do an art trade with me?


same with you 



EkibyoGami said:


> zabuza's sword??
> 
> and you like some odd couples rellie


your on my watch list as well


----------



## frisse (Aug 6, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i stalks you on DA now
> 
> 
> same with you
> ...



HAHAHA


----------



## Bellville (Aug 6, 2009)

LaviRavi said:


> Hey everyone! (: First time posting here, so I'll post some of my fan art from my deviantART account (Check it out) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. Added to my Deviant Watch.


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

lavi gots skillz


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

your already on my watch... I think...


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 6, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> lavi gots skillz





Bellville said:


> Woah. Added to my Deviant Watch.





Tsukiyo said:


> i stalks you on DA now
> 
> 
> same with you
> ...





thank you all!


----------



## Bellville (Aug 6, 2009)

Added Tsuki to my watch too.

Alright. I need to color some fanart today.  I've been slacking.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> your already on my watch... I think...



you must have me confused with someone else? 

i switched accounts, not using Kiyomitsu272 anymore..my new one is HanaIchi


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

oh, now i see. ill have to add your new one then


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

New haircut guys <33


EDIT: Gonna get a better pic haha~


----------



## Kairi (Aug 6, 2009)

You look cute Spades :3

I added Tsuki && Lavi on dA as well ~


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

hmm is it the new emu hair cut??


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

doesn't look very emo on me but it's awesome <33


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hullo everyone what's new?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 6, 2009)

so many new peoples  hope they're more active than me pek
(not a hard feat)

Kairi, that banner is sooooooooo cool!
If you make a bloody one with Uchihas or Naruto it would rock 


ps: Sayu and Spades are set Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No new haircut pic


----------



## Sima (Aug 6, 2009)

Sleepy Shuuhei

and yes e-nat, we are set twins


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 6, 2009)

oh i see 
not only they share set but husband as well


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes we are set twins <3


*Spoiler*: _ Tied up and not tied up //// bad pics still xD_


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 6, 2009)

LaviRavi said:


> Hey everyone! (: First time posting here, so I'll post some of my fan art from my deviantART account (Link removed) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ADDED AND REPPED.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 6, 2009)

I Like the haircut spades 
Looks so adorable


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks~ I love it <333 I should have gotten bangs before


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

looks good on ya


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

I know <33 Thanks~


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

someone help me out? I can't remember how to make a boarder for avy's


----------



## Kairi (Aug 6, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Kairi, that banner is sooooooooo cool!
> If you make a bloody one with Uchihas or Naruto it would rock



Finding good Sakura stock was hard 

I'll try to find one, but its kinda hard D:


----------



## Lust (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't help you there Eki~ I draw all my borders xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

*sigh* i guess its alright, not that important


----------



## Kairi (Aug 6, 2009)

For a normal black border: Rectangular Marquee tool (or select all), right click --> Stroke --> (x) px --> ok.

is that what you wanted?


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

no i knew how to do that, its the Dotted boarders that gets me


----------



## Kairi (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _check this out_ 









you can do it this way


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 7, 2009)

NICE STUFFS MY CHAPS. 

Moar progress showage. 
40% COMPLETED.



So, like, uh, anyone wants to help me out? This is haaaard. >:
Yeah, Sakura is always crying.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 7, 2009)

That's awesome buraddo!


Here are more cool stuff, funny J-drama I'm watching now ? Shαinα ?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 7, 2009)

kairi said:


> Finding good Sakura stock was hard
> 
> I'll try to find one, but its kinda hard D:


What brushes did you use, I saw it on Skype (lurkfag) and it looks very good.


----------



## naruto7747 (Aug 7, 2009)

hmm. what i have to say isn't worthy of a thread so i guess i'll just say this here:
now that we know what he looks like, we need some shisui fanart!!


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

naruto7747 said:


> hmm. what i have to say isn't worthy of a thread so i guess i'll just say this here:
> now that we know what he looks like, we need some shisui fanart!!



 I did a few until I was satisfied with this one!


----------



## naruto7747 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I did a few until I was satisfied with this one!


nice! you inspired me to try one of my own.. sadly my scanner is broken so i'm stuck with scribbling with a mouse in ms paint for now


----------



## Kairi (Aug 7, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> What brushes did you use, I saw it on Skype (lurkfag) and it looks very good.



3 floral brush & 3 (barely visiable but gave the effect) tinytext. The rest are just use of filters and textures. It depends on if you use then the same way as me to get my product, because despite what it looks like I used the same texture about two times then added one that looks just like it and applied the image && sharpened it. I can just give you the PSD though, if you want it.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 7, 2009)

kairi said:


> 3 floral brush & 3 (barely visiable but gave the effect) tinytext. The rest are just use of filters and textures. It depends on if you use then the same way as me to get my product, because despite what it looks like I used the same texture about two times then added one that looks just like it and applied the image && sharpened it. I can just give you the PSD though, if you want it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2009)

I need some brushes as well. I think that will take my lineart to the next level.


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> NICE STUFFS MY CHAPS.
> 
> Moar progress showage.
> 40% COMPLETED.
> ...



I want to try and color it

even though its been ages since ive done any coloring at all


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

when are those Naruto panels due for the contest?


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

A few other picture's from my DA gallery ( Linkagee )



warning: bloooood






some of these are really old, so please don't make fun of any anatomy mistakes... ^ ^;
but besides from that.. enjoy! (:


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> when are those Naruto panels due for the contest?


We never really get around to doing our contests 



LaviRavi said:


> A few other picture's from my DA gallery ( Pandora Hearts Episode 19 sub )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the tobi one is my fav.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 7, 2009)

OK, here's the lousy finished piece of Sasuke with aquarelle pencils:


 Something STINKS! I'm not sure whether it's his head, from the waist down... or both + something else. It's probably the last one(everything). Oh well, that's what you get when you don't draw the whole figure first.  His shorts turned out great though. Credits to MINE!  Couldn't have pulled it without them. 
 I wanted to do a generic nature background, you know, just a hint of trees, leaves and such but instead I ended up with something looking like a strange messed up waterfall(or bark/leaf fall). The paper didn't co-operate much.

 And a little something I doodled just to make sure I'm still in the game(have some skill in drawing) after failing to draw a pose.

 I know, his jaw is a little awkward but who cares(except me), I wanted to let the blue pen have it's debut for the day... I mean night, or whatever was left of it anyway. 
 It was fun drawing Naruto topless, he looks more cool and less goofy. Never did that before. Only Sasuke but that was last year in class.

 OK, I'm sick of looking at those cheap drawings of mine!  The more I stare, the more distasteful they get and NO, I'm not begging for a compliment. I just posted those things so you can see the end result. That way when I get to bed I'll be able to say "F**K!" without feeling any remorse.

P.S. *LaviRavi*, baby, I saw your incredible pieces and I didn't notice any anatomical mistakes. All I can think of is "THEY ROCK... RULE... ROCK AND RULE... ALL DAY LONG!"


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

youve got talent but you need to upgrade to photoshop to unleash your full potential 

Or just start buying Manga Markers.( i think thats what spades does, but anyway she has nice results)

Edit: Video i found as an example of wtf im talkn about haha
[YOUTUBE]y8QXi_dLcN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2009)

Completely ignored.


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

you weren't ignored


why would you need brushes for lineart?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

hello people


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

the Proof yoruichi is a goddess in your sig Kiyo made lol


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

I totally fell in love with Zetsu ever since I read the newest chapter. OAO pek pek

*dies* here's a work in progress ---- <3333



.....


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 7, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> And a little something I doodled just to make sure I'm still in the game(have some skill in drawing) after failing to draw a pose.


MORE LIKE THIS. GOD MORE LIKE THIS. He looks so fuckab- *________* I died.

I'm a sucker for nekkid Naru. 


Hand Banana said:


> Completely ignored.





LaviRavi said:


> I totally fell in love with Zetsu ever since I read the newest chapter. OAO pek pek
> 
> *dies* here's a work in progress ---- <3333
> 
> ...


Looks like  a bargain, 50% off on any Zetsu drawing


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

oo that's very nice!!!!!

now we shall see Zetsu's true power!


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> MORE LIKE THIS. GOD MORE LIKE THIS. He looks so fuckab- *________* I died.
> 
> I'm a sucker for nekkid Naru.
> 
> ...





Tsukiyo said:


> oo that's very nice!!!!!
> 
> now we shall see Zetsu's true power!



Thank you both for the compliments!!! 
I appreciate it!

and yessss, I really wanna see what's gonna happen next!


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

LaviRavi said:


> I totally fell in love with Zetsu ever since I read the newest chapter. OAO pek pek
> 
> *dies* here's a work in progress ---- <3333
> 
> ...



What brushes and such did you use for that?

I need to make a sketch dump of these recent chapters. They have inspired me to redraw everything..


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

yea, just read the new chapter... seems like the series will end with Naruto and Sauce battling to the death...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

give me some nice lineart or manga scan to color...i have an art block atm


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Bellville said:


> What brushes and such did you use for that?
> 
> I need to make a sketch dump of these recent chapters. They have inspired me to redraw everything..



thanks! XD

These brushes : 
they work outstandingly well. (: 

and wow, I'd totally wanna see your sketch dump when you upload it, definitely!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

hey you have PS7 too?

link me to those brushes :ho


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

I have CS3... but I can figure out some variation of them.


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey you have PS7 too?
> 
> link me to those brushes :ho



yes I do. XD
those brushes come preset, I believe you should have them too. O.O



Bellville said:


> I have CS3... but I can figure out some variation of them.



I wonder if CS3 is better. XD Good luck with your colorings btw! (=


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

CS4 is really awesome, work on it when i go to class 

KnivesTaichou
KnivesTaichou
KnivesTaichou

can you go comments on how crappy they are? 

i need to work on shading...

oh well i just started and have a lot of timez to practice..until highschool starts >.>


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> you weren't ignored
> 
> 
> why would you need brushes for lineart?



Color them


Tsukiyo said:


> give me some nice lineart or manga scan to color...i have an art block atm



here


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Color them
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS MUST READ THIS.



awesome i loves you right now 

btw i fixed your suigetsu thing


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> awesome i loves you right now
> 
> btw i fixed your suigetsu thing



:rezno


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't really like the way the Mizukage turned out.


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Bellville said:


> I don't really like the way the Mizukage turned out.




OMG. I officially LOVE your artwork. *w* <3333


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

i like it! love the naruto getting beat up picture, it turned out nice


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

I like that one best!  I've been wanting to draw an emotional picture like that for a while. I had Naruto yelling at Sasuke in my head originally, but Karui pinning Naruto had a similar feeling to what I had in mind. I used some of those manga panels for reference. Ffff. My projects are piling up.  I need to get to work.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

it's okay belle


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

Skype rules my life. I can't do shit when I'm signed in.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

do you need webcam for skype?


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope. It's just a chat thing... That is very distracting if you have a bunch of people on at once!

I'm going to work on some projects now though, so I signed out for now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2009)

Bell if you want I can do the lineart if you want.


----------



## Bellville (Aug 7, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Bell if you want I can do the lineart if you want.



Nah I got it under control. I've gotten a lot quicker at doing it after fiddling with some of the controls in PS, and most of the stuff I've already begun coloring.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 8, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> MORE LIKE THIS. GOD MORE LIKE THIS. He looks so fuckab- *________* I died.
> 
> I'm a sucker for nekkid Naru.



 Moar?  Moar, you shay?  Then I'll see what I can do. 
 Hmm... something casual, challenging and "don't-look-at-me(but please do)" comes up to me. "Yeees, we can rebuild it! Bigger and stronger that ever..." MWAAHAHAHAHAAA!!! 

*EkibyoGami*, that's quite a arsenal of markers that guy/gal has in the youtube video you provided. Markers aren't really my thing but I'll think about it and, who knows, I might give it a SLAP!!! _*P-CHI*_ 
 Thanks!


----------



## celious (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there 
I'm not dead !! I just have a summer job which takes me a lot of time !

Here is my last sketch. I'm currently doing the lineart. I just wanted to share it with you before I color it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

That's very well done *celious* I think Sakura's hair is a bit too long and her hand is a bit off, but otherwise that's great!


----------



## celious (Aug 8, 2009)

Spades said:


> That's very well done *celious* I think Sakura's hair is a bit too long and her hand is a bit off, but otherwise that's great!



Yeah I know that her hair is long but it's based on a fanfic and she has long hair. Concerning her hand  Well I always have problems with this 
But thank you


----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah, okay then <33


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2009)

ah god.... so hungover...


----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

Then why are you on?


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2009)

cause i couldnt resist from saying whats up to my peoples

+ i have to go a family thing in a little bit..... feelin like shit....


i need coffee


----------



## Rellie (Aug 8, 2009)

It's my birthday today ^__^ And I just wanted to share the two *amazing* pieces of art I got given by my friends <3

Adorable ShinoTen by Rocktuete and Lee in a box by Snowsong ^__^

Ain't they cute?


----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Rellie*

Oh my those are adorable <3

In honor of yourbirthday you may request a drawing/set/anything from a member of the Lounge and they shall do it~ tell me who you choose and I'll PM them your request

How old are you anyway?


----------



## Rellie (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll say 'too old' and leave it at that :/ I wish I'd stopped aging at fifteen.

Aww that's okay, if anyone wants to draw/make anything for me (It's pretty damn obvious I'd love anything Shino/TenTen) they can but you don't have to demand anything from people ^__^


----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not a demand but a birthday gift~ <33


----------



## Bellville (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rellie!


----------



## Rellie (Aug 8, 2009)

Spades said:


> It's not a demand but a birthday gift~ <33



That's very sweet ^__^ I'll still leave it as an option though- if anyone would like to make me a ShinoTen picture I would seriously be extremely happy to recieve it but it is totally up to them 

Thank you Bellville ^__^


----------



## naruto7747 (Aug 8, 2009)

hi umm i hope im in the right place.. i just want to ask if anyone has tips for drawing stuff symmetrically. a good example is eyes. most times when I draw eyes, they look OK to me, but then after I scan and flip horizontal they're really bad.
example: 
I've been fixing this by just duplicating one eye and horizontally flipping it on the computer, but that looks unnatural (with exactly the same lines being mirrored).
This problem of symmetry plagues all my drawings.. I'll draw something then turn the paper around and hold it up to a light and immediately the drawing looks bad.
If the answer is that I need to practice more this is totally fine. I just want to see what you guys have to say.


----------



## Bellville (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it just gets easier with practice, naruto7747. Keep working hard, and keep an eraser handy.:ho


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2009)

naruto7747 said:


> hi umm i hope im in the right place.. i just want to ask if anyone has tips for drawing stuff symmetrically. a good example is eyes. most times when I draw eyes, they look OK to me, but then after I scan and flip horizontal they're really bad.
> example:
> I've been fixing this by just duplicating one eye and horizontally flipping it on the computer, but that looks unnatural (with exactly the same lines being mirrored).
> This problem of symmetry plagues all my drawings.. I'll draw something then turn the paper around and hold it up to a light and immediately the drawing looks bad.
> If the answer is that I need to practice more this is totally fine. I just want to see what you guys have to say.



you just need to know how to position the eyeballs correctly, and the thickness of each pupil.

I used to have the same problems


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 8, 2009)

Spades that art collab we did is getting a lot of favs. Which could only mean we should work more together in teh future.


----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

You're right!!


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you think of the set guise? 

Link to the sig on my DA if you're interested: X


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 9, 2009)

it's pretty good ken


----------



## Lust (Aug 9, 2009)

I think they look a bit stretched, but otherwise it's really well done!


----------



## Rellie (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah there's something a tad off about the proportions I know :/ >_<


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2009)

Spades said:


> I think they look a bit stretched, but otherwise it's really well done!


you read my mind


----------



## Lust (Aug 9, 2009)

You could easily use photobucket to like stretch it a bit so they don't look stretched. 

@Eki;- Mindreader turning I?


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2009)

idk i can barley tell the diffrence :/


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 9, 2009)

Take Two

what do you guys think?


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2009)

I think there might be a little to much shadowing on the face, but other than that it looks good


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 9, 2009)

yes i was thinking that after i saved it..then looked at it 

will fix that next timez


----------



## Sahil (Aug 9, 2009)

hi guys...
long time no see.. (actualy its 5/6 days i guess :ho )
i finished some colorings.. here it is.. if you didnt see.. 



anyone reading (or watched) skip beat? its shojo but so funny.. 



and recently i think i'm changing my style to soft shading.. i installed Sai.. and its pretty good with soft shading.. but actual thing is how much you expert with tools and creative mind.. and i'm still in learning stages in both photoshop and sai. :ho

Wax Luffy + Chibi Sasuke W.I.P


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 9, 2009)

your good! 

i watch you on DA now


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, Your Beloved Cap. is back with a good news.
Cap. Bassam >>> Cdre. Bassam

i got promoted now i am stationed in Pakistan Islamabad. ^^

damn i have more bug bites on my body then hairs.  

Anyway spades Report & Details about all the new souls & There skill levels.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

so your in Pakistan now?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Ok, Your Beloved Cap. is back with a good news.
> Cap. Bassam >>> Cdre. Bassam
> 
> i got promoted now i am stationed in Pakistan Islamabad. ^^
> ...



Oi oi you're a Commodore now?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes I Am In Pakistan & Yes Sempei I Am. 25 Dec I will officially become Commodore. till then sweet vacation. ^^


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

so your on vacation now?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

Tsukiyo  
I am on the worst vacation of my life. lol

by the way your sig exceeds the max size limit. ^^


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2009)

Sir Bassam! So you've been promoted eh? Well done


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank You Kenneth, ^^
By the way i am thinking about doing some Extreme make over to the lounge waiting for hb sempei & spades & e-Nat.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

it does, does it? 

i need to go change it anyway..i stole it as you can see


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Waiting for me to do what? Also Cap. I got a psd file i didn't flatten. Mind doing some shading? Base color has been done.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

Tsukiyo 
Poor Elle lol

Yes its exceeding the size limit 550 size limit. ^^

Sempei PM Me The PSD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

My Latest Work. ^^



*Spoiler*: _Strange Bonds_ 








*Spoiler*: _The initial formation of Pain_ 








Click for the larger version.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Thank You Kenneth, ^^
> By the way i am thinking about doing some Extreme make over to the lounge waiting for hb sempei & spades & e-Nat.




Hey what's your opinion on my set? Here is the stock: X


Cap. Bassam said:


> My Latest Work. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL coloring and I LOVE the last one very much, the texture makes it look extra special. Well done!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice color on that Pain

I resized her sig Medical Skills


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

hey if anyone has the time, can you make an ava for me that does that moves or whatever....>.>


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

Kenneth all i can say is your set is such an eye candy lol
hmmm i dint like the red light effect on his face tho.

Kenneth i just realized about you long inactivity as for the punishment you will make a Complete High quality set for Tsukiyo.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Kenneth all i can say is your set is such an eye candy lol
> hmmm i dint like the red light effect on his face tho.
> 
> Kenneth i just realized about you long inactivity as for the punishment you will make a Complete High quality set for Tsukiyo.


 Arigato <3

 Well I'll need an interesting stock, first D:
Or she could use my older set.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

i wants one of those moving ava thingys 

sorry i dont know what it's called 

i provide pics


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Its called a .gif


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

so you do it?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

I can when I get home. But that won't be until around 8ish est


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Omg good job Ca.Bassam  Congratz!

Okay, I'll PM you my reports hah.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 10, 2009)

What The. We are already at 3000+ Posts.


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Aaahh, that's not a lot to me so I'm always in a thread that has about 207,000+ posts~


But good job Lounge!!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to thank me for being so good damn god at posting about nothing-ness, and id like to thank my keyboard, could of neevr done it with out you






welcome back Cap'n


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Cap.Basssam~ I can't think of anything to make the front page stand out more but one thing. Some users use the Kakashi shin, which is darker, so some of the darker writting is had to see. So maybe change the colours to make them stand out on both light and dark skins?


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

hmm, it does seem a little bland... fersures need a better pic though IMO.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I'd like to thank me for being so good damn god at posting about nothing-ness, and id like to thank my keyboard, could of never done it with out you



Eh? 

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 3,005
User Name 	Posts
Cap. Bassam 	594
Spades 	427
EkibyoGami 	314
Hand Banana 	279
e-nat 	230
kairi 	188
sapphireninja 	155
Bellville 	93
Velvet 	90
Lord Bishop 	81
Tsukiyo 	75
deidaraXtayuya 	58
CaloricMoon 	47
Sayu Yagami 	39
Sahil 	37
Sawachika Eri 	37
Red Sands 	36
celious 	34
jamjamstyle 	29
Rellie 	26
Res Novae 	22
Kenneth 	21
allegro 	11
Buraddo 	10
~Riku~ 	9
Mider T 	8
LaviRavi 	8
Kazekage Gaara 	8
Musou-Enrai 	5
Hime 	4
naruto7747 	3
frisse 	3
Rakiyo 	3
Mikecia 	2
Temp_Position 	2
The Bloodthirsty 	2
Koi 	2
Teller1 	2
T.D.A 	1
Cero Barrage 	1
The Wolf 	1
KleinmeisterDepp 	1
Peter 	1
Rollerkingdom 	1
Canadian wood 	1
Itachifan727 	1
Bishop 	1
Tabbycosplay 	1
Seductress 	1


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

where da faux do you get that from?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Out my ass hahahahah I made a joke


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Fail joke is fail 

Just click the total post number besid ethe thread Eki~ then it shows you everyone's ranking posts in a FC/thread.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Funny joke was funny


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Me and my friend both facepalm'd so, no


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Me and my friend both facepalm'd so, no



Clearly you and your friend have no taste in the fine arts


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Fail joke is fail
> 
> Just click the total post number besid ethe thread Eki~ then it shows you everyone's ranking posts in a FC/thread.



i dont comprehend...


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Clearly you and your friend have no taste in the fine arts



Clearly you have no sense of humor 



EkibyoGami said:


> i dont comprehend...



Nevermind then 

/sigh


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

haha nvm i figured it out

see spade, im not that hopeless


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Clearly you have no sense of humor



Duel me in rl

Also click on the red circle when you see the page and not this pic


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> haha nvm i figured it out
> 
> see spade, im not that hopeless



first time ive quoted myself


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay 

@HB;- If we ever meet~


----------



## Kisuke (Aug 10, 2009)

did this AAAAGGGESS ago and never posted, back when i used a mouse for lineart and colouring.


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

i was about to say... you didnt post anything but then i reas the other part


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it looks good, but the skin tones are a bit, bland. I say brighten them up a bit, Naruto's anyway. I like it otherwise~


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

hm, yes naruto's skin tone is a bit bland


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so bored lately D:


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Wanna color something?


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Uuhh sure? Lemme see the lineart.


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

i know, ive ran out of things to keep me busy.... bleh school starts next week anyways...*sigh*


Edit: actually someone one give me the names of some good anime so that i could make some avy's.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

so who was in charge of making me a ava? :ho


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Uuhh sure? Lemme see the lineart.







Tsukiyo said:


> so who was in charge of making me a ava? :ho



me


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh god no!! I'm not colouring Sakura!  Sorry but I'm really ANTI- Sakura lately.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> me



ah can you use....





and this....



just there heads 

thanks


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Spades said:


> Oh god no!! I'm not colouring Sakura!  Sorry but I'm really ANTI- Sakura lately.



Holy Shit


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

sakura one looks funner to me

i gots a new sexy avy


----------



## Lust (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll try a diff version soon. and sorry for the crappy backround.


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

why is everything so dark


----------



## Sahil (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice coloring spades.. good work..

and here is my latest one... Chibi Sasuke 
Kiss! Kiss! Kiss!


----------



## Rellie (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sure I owe a couple of people on here colouring work.... so please remind me if I do?


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

I always make my artwork dark eki


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 11, 2009)

Gothic. ^^
Nice Job Spades.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Spades were the lines too thick?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

No, the lines were too soft. When I use my sketches for art, I make the lines very dark and sharp, it's weird I know, but with my program it helps a lot if the lines are crisp.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool. Do you have a bigger version?


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

Gonna attempt it again later. Right now I'm tired. See? when I usually blurr the picture, the lines get too soft, which is why i like crisp lines.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Spades said:


> Gonna attempt it again later. Right now I'm tired. See? when I usually blurr the picture, the lines get too soft, which is why i like crisp lines.



LOL no you do have to attempt it. The first was fine, nothing was wrong with it. I was just asking if you had a bigger version.


Yup you got it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

banana did you get my pictures?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

What pictures?


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

My progress so far. Been at it for 2 hours or so now...with breaks.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> What pictures?



you said you where making my ava


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## celious (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice job Spades . His eyes are very attractive ^^ His hair are very well done ( I wish I could do it myself...) . Oh and very nice job with his skin tone !! It's amazing !


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!! I used photobucket to change the picture to be darker, and eyes lighter~


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> you said you where making my ava



That doesn't answer my question tho. And what was I supposed to e doing with the pictures?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

oh, i just want you to go through each picture..if you know what i mean...


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> oh, i just want you to go through each picture..if you know what i mean...


*
What pictures?*


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

The ones a few pages back Hand B.!!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Spades said:


> The ones a few pages back Hand B.!!!!



Post them. I'm too lazy to go pages back.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> ah can you use....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




these                 

one page back


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Cloud is gonna be a problem with that big ass sword in the way.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

does it effect the gif?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> does it effect the gif?



No. But it will look funny like in  funny


----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2009)

you like to darken your images a lot


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL what gave that away?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

meh you can do it anyway


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes I do, because I like it.


----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2009)

is he.....................blushing?


----------



## Lust (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, he is, I coloured this for a RP reason really, and he's usually blushing, xD!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm yes.....

anyways whad you guys do today?? I went to go pick up my school schedule and clothes shopping


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

i like the sasuke thing..


----------



## Sima (Aug 12, 2009)

I went school shopping monday, but I gotta pick a few more things up but tuesday of next week.


----------



## Lust (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a few more weeks until school starts D:


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

wtf?

i start this coming tuesday


----------



## Sima (Aug 12, 2009)

Same here Eki


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

chaaaaa, im not alone


----------



## Lust (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah but you guys are older  I'm starting only Grade 8  and I live in Canada


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

haha, 8th grade

I remember my 8th year..... it sucked to be honest.

Haha...Canadian


----------



## Lust (Aug 12, 2009)

Shut up 

Not for me  I love the grade 8 teachers  they don't teach shit.

Stfu. I'm Romanian.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

9th grade for me bitchez :ho

school starts after labor day


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

yea they kidna do teach nothing but shit.

haha, im a senior

Haha...Romanian


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

I feel old again


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey that Sasuke lineart I did, a friend of mine colored it check it out.
squilliam


----------



## Sahil (Aug 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami Sig and my Latest Deviation..  :ho

Akiyama Mio from K-ON 
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



*colored*



*lineart:*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 12, 2009)

wow that's a great coloring Sahil! I don't know the character, but she looks very cool. 

HB, your friend is really gifted. The colors look great, but that's also because the lineart is well done ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> HB, your friend is really gifted. The colors look great, but that's also because the lineart is well done ^^



enat-chwan!!!!! Thank you. I'm trying to convince her to come here.

Also I have a friend coming here from DA. I would like to show her DA page and she will be joining us soon.

the dog


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

ooo very nice sahil


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 12, 2009)

hello lounge. ^^


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 12, 2009)

We can post non-Naruto art here? 

Hi guys!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> We can post non-Naruto art here?
> 
> Hi guys!



Sure as long as its a link to photobucket and not your own page.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol, I meant our own art. XD


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> hello lounge. ^^



you come and go you sneaky bastuuurd


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Lol, I meant our own art. XD



I clearly understood what you said the first time.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

is my ava ready?


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I clearly understood what you said the first time.



Then what about this person?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sahil said:


> EkibyoGami Sig and my Latest Deviation..  :ho
> 
> Akiyama Mio from K-ON
> Link removed
> ...


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

he's an exception


&Tsuki i think he forgots about you


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

dammit 

i should just go request in a shop


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

I could do it..... its just that my Photoshop isnt open at the moment.... im so lazy


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm to lazy to request it


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

I didn't forget. Its just Squalls head is too small. Plus the way you all change avatars and sigs, I figured you won't use it for long. But here it is. Just the heads just like you asked for


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

ya i have a hard time on deciding between Sexy avy or a Casual Avy.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I didn't forget. Its just Squalls head is too small. Plus the way you all change avatars and sigs, I figured you won't use it for long. But here it is. Just the heads just like you asked for



i change them yeah but not changing this until dissidia comes out


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

About your sig. Why dont you just used the old one? I resized it so it wouldn't break the sig rules.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

lol thanks 

now i feel bad though..

1. case i stole it from elle
2. i like this one, i worked hard to make it transparent


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2009)

Could of used this one


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

haha....owned.

Im doing a NaruSaku project right now

But i have so many erased lines and shit


----------



## Rellie (Aug 12, 2009)

Just finished the art project that has consumed my very few free hours over the past two days, it's out in the main area here if anyone wants to go look.  Yeah it's ShinoTen I'm still slogging my way through the fanart one hundred thing.

I do <3 dramatic lighting ^__^


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

the only thing that bothers me is shino's hair looks like an afro


----------



## Rellie (Aug 12, 2009)

.....much like it often does in the series? Shino's hair has serious volume after-all


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

idk im just basing this off of imagination

We never see shino really, he's kinda like tenten, never to be seen


----------



## Rellie (Aug 12, 2009)

Afro-tastic .... yeah Shino's hair is kinda afro-y ^___^ It's cool.


----------



## Sahil (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you nat-chan and Ekibyo.. :ho

@Riku: i think its allowed.. and if its not.. then why not?.. its an artist lounge. you can post any your art just dont cross the forum rules..


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 13, 2009)

*
Download PSD File Here:* Mediafire

For NF Artist Lounge Members Training Purpose Only. 

*Coloring Style:* Cell Shading
*Time Taken: *30+ Mins
*Software:* Adobe Photoshop CS4.

No Tablet Used. 

@Riku
You are allowed to post anything art related here.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 13, 2009)

i like it cap


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Tsu Chan. ^^


----------



## Rellie (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome  Can barely tell the difference, man you're good at cell shading


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey! I'm new here and I do Naruto fanarts as well as some others. For example: 

WritersBeat.com
WritersBeat.com
WritersBeat.com

Your opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey can I join   I know I suck but I wanna share my works 

WritersBeat.com


I'm still a newbie in deviantarts. and I'm still thinking of some better think to draw. anyway, just read the description for it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 13, 2009)

Helonzyz & Sister Eda Welcome to the NF Artists Lounge.

*I have reviewed your works and added*
*Helonzyz* >> *Experienced Artist*
*Sister Eda* >> *Junior Artist*

Also I Have Added You Guys To My Watch List. ^^

I Hope You Guys Enjoy Your Self At Our Lounge.

*@Rellie*
Thank You, i did it for you guys. ^^


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

Smexy, Cap'n. Your pallet looks like mine


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 13, 2009)

Really EKI, ^^
Hmmm, Are you done with that narusaku project?


*Spoiler*: _Skin Tones & Hair Tone Charts For Bleach & Naruto_


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

meh, NO. I was thinking of just moving on to do something else b/c i have so many erased lines and shit. I drew naruto in kinda my own style i believe and Sakura............. i think i just need to redo everything for her. Ill take a picture or something.



oh oh oh, and last night i thought of a good NaruSaku FanFic to write The only problem is that i dont have microsoft word anymore


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 13, 2009)

EKI writing a facfic. :ho
Must be Ecchi Do It :ho


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

I know! it'd be so smexy. I just need something to start writing.... ima try and find Microsoft office cd somewhere around my room


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 13, 2009)

what do you people think? 

like he did when Kakashi went under water.


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

could use some sharper shading, warmer colors. looks good though

Edit: Oh ho, i found my microsoft word cd, time to begin echi-ness


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Helonzyz & Sister Eda Welcome to the NF Artists Lounge.
> 
> *I have reviewed your works and added*
> *Helonzyz* >> *Experienced Artist*
> ...


yeyy!   arigatou! I added you to my watch list too.


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys, quick hi and bye, going out with friends xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

enjoy your time out Bish


----------



## Sahil (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome Helonzyz & Sister Eda to Artist lounge..


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Hey! I'm new here and I do Naruto fanarts as well as some others. For example:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Oi oi she made it welcome. Experienced artist nice.


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

im guessing shes one of your friends from DevArt no? quite good


----------



## The Naviagtor (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi can I join please? Here's something you dont see everyday, hopefully you can see it right 
I'm working on a few other stuff, I'll show you when I'm done.

Itachi-sama pek


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tell me what you think, and should I make a full body Itachi? 
Its a pic of Itachi, made up of characters.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you gonna color it?


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

its kinda hard to see, like i have to look at it but not really LOOK AT IT. Know what i mean? You should try text art then. A bit more challenging


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow..that's .... wow


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2009)

Well... the lounge is open for anyone to join so welcome.


----------



## Sima (Aug 13, 2009)

thats a bit odd, and I bet it was very time consuming as well


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2009)

Spades wanna have some fun with this?
Perseid Meteor Shower


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

she has fun with anything


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Spades wanna have some fun with this?
> Found


I've done enough colouring for today 


EkibyoGami said:


> she has fun with anything



Oh you would know wouldn't you 


Yeah, never say anything pervy around me. <3 I WILL rebound it somehow.


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

umm... i think... ah nvm


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2009)

I win                  xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

noes you didn't


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2009)

You didn't say anything back though


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

I could of, but then it would of been kinda....just w/e

I let you win,  this time


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2009)

Say it. I dare you <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

its too late now, the effect of it now would be minimal and not as funny


----------



## The Naviagtor (Aug 13, 2009)

Naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 



______________________???__________?_?________________
____________??_________?_?________??__?________________
____________?_??_______?__?_____??____?________________
____________?___???____?___?__??_____?_________________
____________?_____???_?____?_??______?______??_________
_____________?_______??_____?________?__????_?_________
_____________?_______________________???_____?_________
_____________?______________________________?__________
___??????_____?_____________________________?__________
____?______???_____________________________?___________
____??_____________________________________???_________
_____?________________________________________????_____
______?_________________________________________??_____
_______?_______________________________________?_______
_______??____________________?_______________??________
_______?_____________?????????_______________?_________
______?_____________???????????_______?_______??_______
____??____________??????????????________________??_____
___?_____________??????____??????___?___?_________??___
__?_____________?????______??????____?__??__________?__
??_____________????__?______???????__??__?________??___
?_____________????__??______???????__???_??___????_____
______________???__?_??_____????????__???_??__?________
_____________???___???_____??????????_???????__?_______
_____________??____???____?????????_?????????___?______
???__________?_____????_??????________?__?????___?_____
___??_______???____??_???????_____________?????__??____
____?_______????___?_?????__?________?____?????????????
___?___?____?????__??????__?______???________?__???????
___?___?____???????????___?_____??_________?_??_???????
__?____?____??????????_________??______?????_??__??????
_?_____?____?????????__________?______?_____???__?__???
_?____??____?????????_______________________???__?_____
?______?____?????????????____________________???_?_____
___????_____??????_______?______________??_???_??______
______?__?__??????_?????_____________________??_??_____
______?_??__?????_??_??_?_____________________??_??____
______?_?_?_?????_?_?????_________________???____??____
______?_?_?_?????_?_????_____________________?____?____
______???_???????_??????_______?_____???________?__?___
______???__?_????__????______?_____??_________???_???__
______?_?___?_?_?___________?_____?___???_____??__?????
________?__??____?______________??__??__?_____???_?????
__________?____?_??____________??__?___?______?_??_????
_________??_____?_?_?_________??_??__??_______?__???_??
_________?_______?_?__________?_?___?________??__???___
_________________???_________?_?__??_________??__????__
_________________?_??_?_____?_?_??___________??_?????__
__________________?????_____????_____?______?????????__
___________________???____________???______???????????_
____________________???__?________________?????????????
_____________________???_?_______________??????????????
______________________?_??______________???????????????
________________________???____________????????????????
__________________________????________?????????????????
_____________________________????__????????????????????
_____________________________??????????????????????????




Kyuubi

*Spoiler*: __ 



___________________$$$________ _________
____________________$$$$______ _________
____________________$$$$______ _________
___________________$$$$$______ _________
__________________$$$$$_______ _________
_________________$$$$$________ _________
_______________$$$$$$_________ _________
______________$$$$$$__________ _________
______________$$$$$$__________ _________
______________$$$$$$$________ _________
________________$$$$$$________ ________
_________________$$$$$________ _________
__________________$$$$________ ________
__________________$$$$________ ________
__________________$$$_________ ________
_________________$$$$$$_______ ________
_______________$$$$$$$$$$_____ ________
______________$$$$$$$$$$$$____ ________
_____________$$$$$$$$$$$$$____ ________
____________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___ ________
___________$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$___ ________
__________$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$___ ________
___$______$$$$$_$_$$$_$$$$$$__ ________
___$$____$$$$_$$_$$$__$$$$_$__ ________
____$$__$$$$_$$_$$$$______$$$_ ________
_____$$_$$$$_$$_$$$$_______$$$ ________
_____$$$_$$_$$$_$$$$$______$$$ $_______
______$$$__$$$_$__$$$$________ ________
______$$$$$$$$_____$$$________ ________
______$O$O$$$______$$$________ _______
_____$_$$$$$$_______$$$_______ ________
__$$$_$@$$_______$$$$_________ _______



______$____________$$$_______$ $$_____$$
_______$$$_____$____$$$$____$$ $$____$$$
_$_______$$$___$$___$$$$___$$$ $____$$$_
__$$$$___$$___$$$$_$$$$$___$$$ $___$$___
___$$$$__$$$__$$$_$$$$$____$$$ $__$$___$
$__$$$$_$$$$___$_$$$$$_____$$$ $_$$$__$$
$$_$$$$$_$$____$$$$$$_____$$$$ $_$$__$$$
$$$$_$$$$_$___$$$$$$_$___$$$$$ _$___$$$_
$$$$$$_$$$_$__$$$$$$_$$_$$$$$_ $___$$$$_
__$$$$$$_$_$$$_$$$$$$$_$$$$$__ __$$$$$__
$$$_$$$$$$_$$$$_$$$$$$_$$$$___ $$$$$___
_$$$$_$$$$$$_$$__$$$$$_$$$__$$ $$$______
_____$$$_$$$$$_$__$$$$_$__$$$$ ________
__________$_$$$$__$$$$__$$$$__ ________
_______________$$_$$$_$$$_____ ________
_________________$$$$$$_______ ________
_______________$$$$$$$$$$_____ ________
______________$$$$$$$$$$$$____ ________
_____________$$$$$$$$$$$$$____ ________
____________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___ ________
___________$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$___ ________
__________$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$___ ________
___$______$$$$$_$_$$$_$$$$$$__ ________
___$$____$$$$_$$_$$$__$$$$_$__ ________
____$$__$$$$_$$_$$$$______$$$_ ________
_____$$_$$$$_$$_$$$$_______$$$ ________
_____$$$_$$_$$$_$$$$$______$$$ $_______
______$$$__$$$_$__$$$$________ ________
______$$$$$$$$_____$$$________ ________
______$O$O$$$______$$$________ _______
_____$_$$$$$$_______$$$_______ ________
__$$$_$@$$_______$$$$_________ _______ 






Sayu Yagami said:


> thats a bit odd, and I bet it was very time consuming as well



I was working on it the whole day  It didnt come out right, the eyes look a mess.
I dont see alot of these, so I decided to make one, Kyuubi and Naruto arent mine I found it on deviantART


----------



## The Naviagtor (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh Wow, I never thought of using different shades :WOW next time I'll do it in word, I did Itachi in Text. 
Btw do you think I should do the full body?


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

idk thats up to you and how confident you think your abilities are.

But ive seen some crazy shit on youtube with text art


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

Finished a lineart for Cap. Heading off to bed


----------



## Eki (Aug 14, 2009)

hmm alright... i think i will get off too and work on my fic some more


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys, not sure if I'll be on much today...I'm sick I think

My morning started off okay, ya knowI got out of the shwoer, got dressed, then I asked my mom to help me straighten my hair. All goes well...until I just pass out. I just..pass out, no reason. So yeah~ bye <3


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 14, 2009)

Would just like to thank everyone for the welcomes and the comments on my work  Also thanks Cap. Bassam for saying I'm an Experienced Artist and for the watch :3


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

'Ripple'

Please read my comment <3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

oh yeah i saw that! it's nice! although the hose gets in the way..:/


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

...That's not a hose xD maah maah I'mma upload more pictures later when I feel better.


----------



## Eki (Aug 14, 2009)

page load error........


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn Pakistanis Sure Know How To Celebrate Independence Day In Pakistan. ^^


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Damn Pakistanis Sure Know How To Celebrate Independence Day In Pakistan. ^^



Awsome work there ^^ saw it on DA, i'm still coloring a panel which has taken me 3 weeks <_< because i'm too lazy to finish it.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm so it seems. All right then







That's very good Cap.Bassam!  Just, the leaft symbol is the same colour as the headband, shouldn't it be darker?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

3 weeks wow I must see it. ^^


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> 3 weeks wow I must see it. ^^



I think you misunderstood the 3 weeks part, it's not 3 weeks of hard work but rather... how to say it, 3 weeks of everyday 5 min coloring XD


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Can I get tips on photography  The ones I posted up there aren't good, I need some tips 


BTW. This is my camera, so it's all I can use xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hmm so it seems. All right then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Artistic Shots Spades, Care to tell me about the cam you used? ^^
 unlike you i prefer to you my cam for perverted pics only.

Oh thank you for pointing out the leaf symbol Error i missed it since it was a speed coloring job. lol

Tips,
Next time try not to add dates on the pics it really annoying. ^^

@Jammy
Lolz, so whats the art about?


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Nice Artistic Shots Spades, Care to tell me about the cam you used? ^^
> unlike you i prefer to you my cam for perverted pics only.
> 
> Oh thank you for pointing out the leaf symbol Error i missed it since it was a speed coloring job. lol



Thanks!!

Well I posted my cam.


It's actually the family camera until I can get my own, but only I use it! xD so it's technically mine. It's Kodak, and I love it, it's hard to get the lighting sometime, so I have to use natural light, cause the flash is gay. Sorry for cussing </3 

It's got no special features, which takes more work, and since it's not water proof, taking those pictues was VERY hard, I couldn't get the camera wet, and throwing the water in the air, then catching the photo, I got soaked xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Kodak no wonder the contrast was so cool.

you know you can always take pics then re touch them with photoshop. ^^
so it doesn't matters if your cam does not have any special features. 

i can't say anything about the ripple shots but the rose one was superb. i love flowers & plants.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Kodak no wonder the contrast was so cool.
> 
> you know you can always take pics then re touch them with photoshop. ^^
> so it doesn't matters if your cam does not have any special features.
> ...



I don't have PS so I just edit them a bit with photobucket and Corel Painter~~

I have A LOT more nature shots if you wanna see Bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Corel Is Good Too but not as good as photoshop. ^^
really got any pics of black roses or Cherry Blossoms?


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Corel Is Good Too but not as good as photoshop. ^^
> really got any pics of black roses or Cherry Blossoms?



Yeah, I know I know, I'm saving up money to buy PS 

Uhm, no, but I got these!! 8D

Not my best shots because I felt like I was gonna faint for the second time today, I already did this morning, and I didn't wanna again, so the pictures aren't very good 



* I'll explain why I named it this way in a sec.

* I'll explain why I named it this way in a sec.

[SPOILER=' Together' ][/SPOILER]

1. I named htis piece Love and Peace because a white rose means peace, a red rose means love, white + red = pink, thus love and peace 


2. I named this piece deadly treat, because those berries in my park are deadly, my friend tried it before and was sick for 3 days, and the treat part because they look like a treat.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades you need to get a Digital SLR. At least with a micro lens.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

You guys say like it's easy  I'm 13 I don't get very many jobs  my parents don't give me chores, and when I do chores, I'm not paid  Gimme a break!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

lolz, i saved all the shots. ^^
Thank you. 

i don't see black roses?

13 years can work as a waiter at least they can in japan.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

I heard photography.

Spades, I love your ripple effect, but I say it would look a bit better if it was black and white. However, in your photo _Bloom_, its good, but I have a pretty hard time trying to focus on one thing. Some of your pics came out a bit blurry, but thats ok.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have any black roses 

Just those 'berries'

I live in Canada 

EDIT: 

@kairi;- Yes, I know and I apologize, today has been a bad day for me, early rise, then a sudden faint, now dizzyness, so it was hard to focus. I promise tomorrow if I feel better I will try again!

I love the way it turned out


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

> @kairi;- Yes, I know and I apologize, today has been a bad day for me, early rise, then a sudden faint, now dizzyness, so it was hard to focus. I promise tomorrow if I feel better I will try again!



you must eat alot you are too damn thin & weak spades.

you must eat at least 1 sheep a day like us arabs. ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually, I'm fit, and strong, I eat regularily, sometimes more than I'm supposed to, but I know why I fainted


I'm usually up by 1:30 PM, well today I got up at 7:30 AM, didn't eat food, and got into moving  A LOT, my body failed me, and yeah.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> @kairi;- Yes, I know and I apologize, today has been a bad day for me, early rise, then a sudden faint, now dizzyness, so it was hard to focus. I promise tomorrow if I feel better I will try again!
> 
> I love the way it turned out



You don't have to apologize, when your tired your tired. 

Thanks, I didn't think it would turn out that good tbh 


ok i'm done !


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks~

I liked it~

Ooh pretty 

You can play around with my pictures kairi, it's fine, really.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> Actually, I'm fit, and strong, I eat regularily, sometimes more than I'm supposed to, but I know why I fainted
> 
> 
> I'm usually up by 1:30 PM, well today I got up at 7:30 AM, didn't eat food, and got into moving  A LOT, my body failed me, and yeah.



 strange.
or you mean too much sun heat was the cause.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

No, the cause of it was that I woke up too early than my normal program, and had nothing to keep me going.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> Thanks~
> 
> I liked it~
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Those were the only two that really, ya know, caught me. I like the others though, :]


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to upload some of my other ones :/ Bah, not now tho.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> You guys say like it's easy  I'm 13 I don't get very many jobs  my parents don't give me chores, and when I do chores, I'm not paid  Gimme a break!



You asked for advice and I gave it to you. You seriously can't expect much out of a point and shoot camera. Best thing I can tell you is shoot in manual and do all your photo editing in a software. There are software out there similar to PS. Not much else I can tell you at this point due to the limitation of your equipment.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a camera similar to you Spades, and here is my best picture:

*Spoiler*: __ 




votations.com




I suggest getting GIMP, its not PS but its sufficient.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

I like that 

I've heard everyone suggest me that, but I'm afraid it'd mess with my computer. My dad installed countless ANTI-spyware programs I can't download anything.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> I like that
> 
> I've heard everyone suggest me that, but I'm afraid it'd mess with my computer. My dad installed countless ANTI-spyware programs I can't download anything.



I work at Canon. Around December or so we get discounts off Digital Rebel Cameras. I got a Canon EOS 20D for like $200 with a lens. Maybe you can ask your parents to get you one for Christmas. If you're really looking for tips I suggest you visit our Resource & Learning site.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

I Hit 2000 Page Views At DA. ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm waiting to see if I can raise enough money before christmas. I'm setting off the Guitar Hero for now, since I wanna buy myself PS. I hate aksing my parents for this stuff because I know they think I'm too young to be getting into art THIS much, so I deal with what I have.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> I like that
> 
> I've heard everyone suggest me that, but I'm afraid it'd mess with my computer. My dad installed countless ANTI-spyware programs I can't download anything.



Thanks, it got me 3 points :3

I don't believe it will mess up your computer, I had it and it was my first picture editing program. Its pretty decent, some people on this site can destroy me in graphics and I have photoshop.


Hand Banana said:


> I work at Canon. Around December or so we get discounts off Digital Rebel Cameras. I got a Canon EOS 20D for like $200 with a lens. Maybe you can ask your parents to get you one for Christmas. If you're really looking for tips I suggest you visit our Resource & Learning site.



Your camera destroys mines.

which sucks cause i can't really get anything detailed


on another note, i have over 10,000 profile page views


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet. Well I guess I'll talk to my dad and see if it'll work.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

kairi said:


> Thanks, it got me 3 points :3
> 
> I don't believe it will mess up your computer, I had it and it was my first picture editing program. Its pretty decent, some people on this site can destroy me in graphics and I have photoshop.
> 
> ...



You have 10k views because everyone thinks you're a girl


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

so true sempei lol. ^^
by the way kairi chan give me your da account.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> Sweet. Well I guess I'll talk to my dad and see if it'll work.



Please do, I recommend GIMP 4.2, its pretty good.


Hand Banana said:


> You have 10k views because everyone thinks you're a girl



I am a girl
now now, don't go getting jealous 


Cap. Bassam said:


> so true sempei lol. ^^
> by the way kairi chan give me your da account.



I fintally gots premium
right hurr


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Kairi Are You Larceny?


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Added you on my dA Watch  and I will. As soon as he get's home form his trip.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Kairi Are You Larceny?



Where? Its probably me, Larceny is my second name if Kairi isn't available.


Spades said:


> Added you on my dA Watch  and I will. As soon as he get's home form his trip.



Added ya back.
Good then, hop to it young lady


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate you…
But I love you…
I want to kill you…
But also kiss you…
Hurt you…
So I can hug you…
Torture you…
So I can hold you…
I hate you but I love you…
Then why do I still miss you
♥
nice one.
Every one misses cap. banana ops i mean cap. bassam lolz.

btw spades soon i am planing to do another project with you and sempei. ^^
this time i am thinking about doing a tenten project. i have never colored her. 

@Kairi
TTGL Fan Forums


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Tenten 

Thanks Cap.Bassam hah xD It's a poem I made when I got dumped by someone..I actually really cared for haha oh well. I got more...but they're bad 

I feel like my colouring is getting worse though


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

have you guys seen my super bad yoruichi coloring?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I hate you?
> But I love you?
> I want to kill you?
> But also kiss you?
> ...



DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET DO ET    



> @Kairi
> TTGL Fan Forums



Yes thats me :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

Spades said:


> Tenten
> 
> Thanks Cap.Bassam hah xD It's a poem I made when I got dumped by someone..I actually really cared for haha oh well. I got more...but they're bad
> 
> I feel like my colouring is getting worse though


dumped who is that $#@^$@! gun take you dads rifle and shoot him.
i say your colorings has improved greatly since your hokage colab with sempei. 

we will do tenten project as soon as i find a nice pose for her. 



Tsukiyo said:


> have you guys seen my super bad yoruichi coloring?


Aesthetic Art 44

If its this one i have seen it. ^^
needs more shading

@Kairi
i see. ^^
so you know mike too?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

i wants a yoruichi project


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> dumped who is that $#@^$@! gun take you dads rifle and shoot him.
> i say your colorings has improved greatly since your hokage colab with sempei.
> 
> we will do tenten project as soon as i find a nice pose for her.
> ...



i see 

okay thanks


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha it's fine it's fine, I got over it in a few days 

Yay! 

Sweet.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

kairi said:


> I am a girl
> now now, don't go getting jealous



Oh. Then whose that guy that keeps appearing in your profile. 

@Cap Spades won't work with me but I think I have a partner already. _Cough the new girl_


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

Who said I won't work with you? [shrug] Fine then~~


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> we will do tenten project as soon as i find a nice pose for her.
> 
> 
> @Kairi
> ...



YESPLZ

and yes i know Mike, he's one of my favorite people :3


Hand Banana said:


> Oh. Then whose that guy that keeps appearing in your profile.
> 
> @Cap Spades won't work with me but I think I have a partner already. _Cough the new girl_



There are a lot of guys on my profile, which one?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

@spades & Sempei
 did something happen between you two?


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

No, not that I know of.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2009)

kairi said:


> There are a lot of guys on my profile, which one?



That Hispanic looking guy. Also added you.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 14, 2009)

@Tsukiyo


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

i think the colors could be a softer, but looks alright

anyways, wtf is with the inactivity

Ah i got school tuesday


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL with a lot of you kids going back to school it really will be inactive during the day. probably just be me, enat, and cap.


----------



## Lust (Aug 15, 2009)

I got a good 3 weeks before school starts~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

I remember my school days damn, anyway study well kids.

by the way sempei what do you think eki does at his school?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Have no ideal. I know when I was in High School I rarely went. And still managed to graduate 50 outta 368 students woot.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

just wow, 50 outta 368 students you must be really good at studying. ^^

hmmmm, i still can not find a decent pose for our tenten project.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks. I'm very smart. Just lazy. Also what TenTen project?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

me and spades are going to do 2nd collab, this time its tenten.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Oi. Can't wait to see it.  might have to do a Ten Ten project as well.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

you will be the one cleaning the line sempei. ^^
btw is it just me or the forum is running really slow today.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 15, 2009)

I was having the same problems, maybe it's an ad with too much animation. Or the servers are slow.


----------



## Lust (Aug 15, 2009)

For me, it's working just fine  it was last night when it keps messing up..


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Btw the coloring archive, hows that going?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

my my i see her highness Natalie Sensei visiting my poor lounge after such a long time. ^^
i see so it might be problem with the servers. 

sapades it could just be me only.

i am updating manga archive as much as i can. but some people incharge of covers & lineart went missing lolx.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone played Street Fighter IV yet? I'm acquiring it as we speak.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

saw it on steam but i am more interested in Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts right now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea I'm getting it from steam at a discount. Man I love steam. I was up til about 4 playing TF2.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> just wow, 50 outta 368 students you must be really good at studying. ^^
> 
> hmmmm, i still can not find a decent pose for our tenten project.



should be a sexy pose




and im waiting for Tekken 6 and Halo: ODST


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

TF2 the orange box, i have it too but on xbox 360. ^^

*cap imagining Eki doing sexy pose* *Vomits* *dead*


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

you die. And your body gets trampled by a crowd of women


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

i am in heaven.


----------



## Lust (Aug 15, 2009)

...                     [lost]..


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

lol.


Its hard to make time for drawing and writing.... Drawing skills are still shit though


*guides spade to the light*


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

psssh Console


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

Eki get your perverted off of her. spades run away before its too late.


----------



## Lust (Aug 15, 2009)

[huffs] A kick to the shin is all he needs. 




Plus I'm a perv too so it's fine, I'm used to dealing with his kind :zary


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Spades said:


> [huffs] A kick to the shin is all he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting before she fixes it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

i am the only innocent person in the lounge. 

Right on sempei. lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 15, 2009)

Me tooooos


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

Spades said:


> [huffs] A kick to the shin is all he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im so mean


Innocence is bliss.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

The actual expression is "Ignorance is bliss" -- that is, what you are not
aware of won't bother you.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

anything can be bliss


----------



## Lust (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh god damn my keyboard xD



So I made a damn mistake, whatever, I got better things to do~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

except for you Eki,  

*Now Thats Art*


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

shes always so feisty.

im guessing that is an imaginary me flocking around with a flower in my hand


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

Bingo
Thats Right​


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

:repstorm



Made an FLCL fic instead last night. stayed up till 5 a.m. finishing it.


----------



## Lust (Aug 15, 2009)

...

Inactive much?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

What do ya think of the set (give me critique/feedback )?

DA link to the sig: *It's MAGIC!*
Da link to the avatar: *Uzumaki MAGIC*

STOCK: *Uzumaki MAGIC*


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 15, 2009)

Just dropping a WIP. D: I will color this tomorrow.



It's unfinished as you can see, and I don't like how she came out. >: Not sexy enough. 
Oh well.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

ah that looks very good! Ah, Karinpek

I hate envying all of you


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2009)

Well. Since I don't have anything to do atm I figure its time to do another Hand Banana Akatsuki drawing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2009)

Well guys I got bad news and good news for ya!

*Bad News*
I got this kick ass virus on my PC that totally f*cked things up on my PC killing my control panel. Erasing some of my windows files and all sorts of stuff. I couldn't find my Windows Xp cd so I was screwed.

*Good news*
I been dying for something like this so I can install Windows 7. But I could never bring myself to going through a reinstall. Process was a bit long but meh. Already it recognized all my drivers cd sound. Installed that with ease. I am very happy with it so far and can't wait to get it once it hits stores. Now I just have to install all work related softwares, games, and Photoshop an other stuff and I'll be back up and running. Oi oi so happy.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

hey my other really good computer had some viruses and it died on me

but that sucks, i know your pain


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2009)

Its cool. Windows 7 got some kick ass feature. Making an system image on my second hard drive in case this happens again. Also gonna try a new virus program out.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

Should try Mccafe


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL that crap. No I had so much trouble with that when I worked for Dell. But thanks for the suggestion. Gonna try Panda AV Pro. Been hearing good reviews on it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 16, 2009)

Enjoy. ^^


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

Pein looks cool but i dont really like the blurry/glowing look on Suigetsu.

Pepsi, refreshing


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2009)

Stupid Windows 7. Can't access my Network Storage drive


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

tsk tsk.

I dont know what i want to draw...


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2009)

Finally fully up and running with this Windows 7.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

how is it?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 17, 2009)

hello dears ^^

I'm here to share a beautiful pic by an artist I adore. one of the most enchanting Avatar pieces out there.
Though I don't agree with the ship. but still ^^





Hope it's OK that I post non-Naruto material.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 17, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> how is it?



Shitty . I was in the middle of a really good lineart and it crashed on me. Got so mad I just got finished reinstalling Win Xp.

PS, get cooliris. It makes looking at picture so freaking awesome. Like for example I can view all my pics on Deviant art with a slide of a bar. Pan view and then when I click on it it becomes awesome. great for viewing comics. And even works without internet for viewing local files.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 17, 2009)

All I have- had a go at doing chibis for my latest FC prompt.... man I find chibis hard >_< I dunno why because they should be simple right?

The only thing that got coloured properly was Tenten's eyes too :/ I'm kinda bored- anyone wanna do an art trade?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 17, 2009)

I would cept all I would be able to do is base coloring. This photoshop I have here sucks.


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

Hand Banana got banned?


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 17, 2009)

Spades said:


> Hand Banana got banned?



Apparently so.
But, why? 


And also, can you guys help me out? I really don't know what to draw.
It's between Kakashi, Konan and Gaara, though.


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

Smexy Gaara


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 17, 2009)

Done

Done

Done

Done

Done

those are all drawings that i did sometime or another do you like them


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

I like 'em


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you  

pek


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2009)

poor banana's

Nice yaoi Spades


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you  I wanna use that set of me  though  Oh well I'll use it after <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2009)

Im just trying to stay with one set as long as i can... I get annoyed when i cant find a nice good sexy avy

So, is that Sauce and Ichigo i presume?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 17, 2009)

what happened to banana?


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

He got banned. I wonder why though

Oh I'm so sad about it 

/sarcasm


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 17, 2009)

i wonder why


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 17, 2009)

Spades said:


> Smexy Gaara



D:



IGNORE THE CRAPPYNESS OF THE HANDS. They will be covered with sand eventually after it's colored. 
And also I'll add his forehead mark tattoo shit afterwards as well.


----------



## Sima (Aug 17, 2009)

thats hot~


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

Gaaraaaa <333


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2009)

oh god, twins again


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 18, 2009)

Hay Artist Lounge


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi kairi


----------



## Kairi (Aug 18, 2009)

Whatsup Spades? x:

I like your sig ~


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Just got back from the movies with my friends  I scared the crap out of 3 little kids because of my clothes 

Thanks~


----------



## Kairi (Aug 18, 2009)

What was wrong with your clothes?


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

I had this t-shirt with this huge skull on it  They saw me, made this like, horrified face and ran off. Me and my friend were laughing for the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 18, 2009)

That is funny, 

Sorry for not responding fast, my dare thread is going fast


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

It was 

It's fine~ I wasn't at my desk anyway


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

I had school today

heres what my schedule looks like

1.Civics CP
2.Brit Lit CP
3.Pl Geometery(Fucking again)
4.Animation/ Digital design
5.Chemistry CP
6.Advanced Photography

Animation is gonna be sick


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

I know right? 

by the way, nice avy spades, Hollow Ichi


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

Ichi is the fucking shit

pek


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh yeah  and thanks, I got it in the Giveaway section xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

although i stopped watching bleach after the bounto arc ended....

Edit: i know i was looking in there for a new sexy avy and i saw that.


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

Bount arc? damn that was a filler arc

I didn't watch bleach hardly during that. I waited til the fillers were over.

OMG, the episodes that were shown last week made me sad D:


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

well i remember it clearly cause the arc sucked balls, and Naruto was still doing its 100+ episode fillers at the time.


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't even wacth Bleach or Naruto anymore. I just read the mangas  Well..I'm starting to read the Bleach manga, since there's only fillers right now..


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

lulz Naruto is dead, it seems CN decided that airing the timeskip is gonna just be too mature for the viewers Why they just don't put it on [adultswim] I don't know.

Well atleast Bleach Fillers are better than Naruto fillers

Actually the fillers are over now sis.


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

What! Mature my ass 

Oh yeah.

..I better start watching again xD I couldn't this time anyway. I was forced to go to bed earlier >.>


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

hmm I dont even watch adultswim any more, since they show crapy anime, that i have to wait for one week just to watch one episode in DUBS!!


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

lol its Sai's fault, damn penis lover Oh well.

Deffinately.

D: Last weeks was good, yet sad D: Orihime went to Las Noches

Lol I like Dubbed anime better than Subbed. But thats just me.


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

I watch Bleach on TV though xD Not online D:

Damn you Sai D:


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

your crazy


But i guess if you start watching a show in Dubs the voices grow on you and when you listen to it in Japanese it sounds wrong...

I dont get it, it shouldnt matter b/c the network is called, "Adult Swim"


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

I watch it on tv too

Sai I love you so but you need to calm it down

exactly, I tried to watch subbed bleach, I couldn't do it...it was "lol wut? mindfuuuuuccckkk" xD


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

I hate english voices D: Like, I really do.


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

The only english voice I have really hated, is Ulquiorra's, it makes him sound like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

But I am soooo damn pleased with Ichigo's -fangasm-


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

lol yea that happaned to me when i first starting watching Neon genesis Evangelion


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah =/ I hated Grimmjow's too D: I dunno, I just didn't like it.

Ichigo's, was...perfect. 

BUt that video you shoed me, nooo xD He doesn't love Rukia, he loves Orihime!


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

Im more of a IchiXrukia


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Augh                   .


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

IchiHime for the win

Omg, I know it is perfectpek

I like Grimmjow's, I think it fits him~


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

Spades said:


> Augh                   .



theres nothing wrong with IchiRuki


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 18, 2009)

Sima said:


> IchiHime for the win
> 
> Omg, I know it is perfectpek
> 
> I like Grimmjow's, I think it fits him~





zomg I agree with you XD
IchiHime  . I don't really like Haxigo, but Orihime is my third favorite in the series. 

First would be Urahara and  Yoruichi. Also in relationship pek

Adding new fanart


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

wow looks great nat


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

Lonely, @_@
I am totally blank.

Sneak & Peak On My Upcoming Work.



I Feel so lazy. Damn


----------



## Lust (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Lounge <3

Great art Bassam and e-nat 

@Eki;- There's a lot wrong with IchiRuki


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank You Spades. ^^



Test result of the new software i was trying out.

Software Used : Manga Studio 4 EX
Time : 1 Hour+
Coloring Style : Soft Shading + Cell Shading


----------



## Lust (Aug 19, 2009)

I think there could be more shading on his hand, but that's just me ^^ I like it though~

Sasori


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

No spades you are right. Had does needs little more shading. I guess i will retouch the image with photoshop later. ^^

Whats with your signature? 

From HB Sempei.



Note's From HB Sempei.
So I wanted to try some soft shading but it came out erm.... so anyway I working on one more effect to make it seem like a tree is near by so wish me luck. Also I reduced the size because it was 6024x4258 and like 12 MB. So this view should be easier to see full size.


----------



## Lust (Aug 19, 2009)

Ah~

IchiSasu  I drew it-- ANYWAY. It's a crack pairing me and Simari (Sayu Yagami, she got a name change) made up no worry I'll change it soon.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

I Hope you change it soon before i get sick. 

Sasori Update:


----------



## Lust (Aug 19, 2009)

it's goo but what I meant was more shading here.



but that's just MY opinion. In my style of colouring anyway xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

I see, i am on it spades. ^^
My My i am so blank today.


----------



## Lust (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sorry  it's just my style of colouring 

Nawww


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

What do you think now?


----------



## Lust (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it looks much better.

haha back from taking pictures...I also took a dive while doing a stunt with my bike xD


----------



## Rellie (Aug 19, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Adding new fanart



Whoah that's awesome


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with IchiRuki


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 19, 2009)

Continuation

my first shot at coloring something with markers i only have the skin colors though 

what do you think?


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

did that with markers??? good job, though the skin shadows seem a bit to dark/orange


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah with special coloring markers...forgot what brand but similar to COPIC 

yeah i would of done a bit more shading and background but i had two colors to work with 

EDIT- i used Link removed


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

I was going to buy markers like that but i didnt bother since i know im not that good yet


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 19, 2009)

well that's why i only bought two, so i could test them out


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

ah smart


----------



## Sahil (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Guys...
here is my latest work..  and i want some comments becoz this is my first try for semi realistic coloring...  also some good constructive critique...

Neliel tu pek
​


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the nose is a tad off, but otherwise that's great!


----------



## Bellville (Aug 20, 2009)

urghhhh Hey Lounge. I haven't drawn any fanart in a while. Any ideas on what I should draw?



~Gotta get back to class


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

Your set and avy 

I would help, but I got the same problem


----------



## Bellville (Aug 20, 2009)

I dislike Jonas bros and Hannah Montana. I just do this to torture everyone around me.


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

Well it's working


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the jonas bro's to a point,

but fucking Miley Cyrus Hate her.


----------



## Bellville (Aug 20, 2009)

As long as I getcha at some point.


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

Nick JOnas is cool, but everyone else, aauugh..


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

Nick Jonas is adorable<3

but yea, the other two are just Blah.


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

If Nick wasn't in the band, there wouldn't be the Jonas bros, he writes all the songs


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

lol he sings the most as well.

and he has the most fangirls.


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

Definetly           .


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

Yup, 

lol why are we talking about this? xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 20, 2009)

So busy making a tutorial. Link removed


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoooly crap on a stick what is up people. ?


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

...I have no idea xD


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

My invisiable dick.


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Sexy    xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 20, 2009)

rape.


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

Gin says: You Gonna Get Raped


----------



## Lust (Aug 20, 2009)

I wish he'd say that to me  God I wouldn't mind that at all


----------



## Eki (Aug 20, 2009)

You say that now


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 20, 2009)

You people just spam with a post count. 

Excellent idea.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey spades art's related discussion's only.


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> You people just spam with a post count.
> 
> Excellent idea.



I can't tell if hes trying to be funny or just a dick

I am improving my art skills greatly; drawing traditionally, just dont have a scanner atm... Plus i gots new Inking markerspek



Sahil said:


> Hi Guys...
> here is my latest work..  and i want some comments becoz this is my first try for semi realistic coloring...  also some good constructive critique...
> 
> Neliel tu pek
> ​



Looks good as always Sahil Though if you want some realism you should make the face a bit more.... umm more defined... i think thats the word...


You've been gone a while Cap'n


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 21, 2009)

I was busy making a tutorial.


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

ah, what kind? The CG coloring one or what ever it was?


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 21, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I can't tell if hes trying to be funny or just a dick
> 
> I am improving my art skills greatly; drawing traditionally, just dont have a scanner atm... Plus i gots new Inking markerspek



Neither, I'm pointing out that you're all post whoring. 

What have you drawn?


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

Ohs


Some haruhi fanarts, Random NaruSaku sketches, Pop art, Realism and such.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 21, 2009)

Its more like basic coloring guide. ^^ 
*
Basic RAW Manga Coloring Guide.*

Latest Work:


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 21, 2009)

So it... WOW! A new emoticon! :amazed Anyway, I had this cool dream this morning. Naruto was on a remote exotic cliff and *puff* Kakashi, Yondaime, Tsunade, Jiraya, Kabuto, Orochimaru, Kimimaro and Hidan appeared... Oh, and Batman, too.  The surroundings were ASTOUNDING! So when I woke up I decided 'tis time for me to try that Speed Painting deal. I gave myself 45 mins and... *FAILURE*


 During the whole process I was wondering how do the pros do it! How do they manage to blend it all fast and neat; to make it slappy and awesome at the same time?  Reducing the opacity on the brush only screws up everything and smudging takes forever to load(when working in high res). Any ideas? 

 So, there was I, playing with Naruto. Kakashi, Yondaime and almost everyone else fell off the cliff. Hidan got a lot of smacks and rolled off too while Kimimaro was impaling himself on a wooden stake repeating "Tsubaki no Mai" to thrust it deeper. In the end only Batman and Batman from the Future left standing.
 OH!! :amazed Before that I dreamt how I'm playing on some new Naruto game. CS2 Sasuke was kicking Kyuubi Naruto's ASS doing Haybusa Otoshi on a sexy beach. The action, movement and camera - all so gracefully looking.  If I could record all my Naruto dreams, you would have the chance to see all this but alas... 

 P.S. *Cap. Bassam*, I like your latest work. Looks cool!


----------



## Rellie (Aug 21, 2009)

Thread with my latest work I'm sure you can guess the subject  I did this in three hours last night because I was working all day >_< I wanted to be colouring damnit.

I was considering, if I can find the time, doing a tutorial on how I colour but I'm not sure if anyone would actually be interested to know or not, I mean since I'm far from the best out there or anythin'.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 21, 2009)

Latest Work.



@Musou-Enrai
Long Time No See. ^^


> During the whole process I was wondering how do the pros do it! How do they manage to blend it all fast and neat; to make it slappy and awesome at the same time?  Reducing the opacity on the brush only screws up everything and smudging takes forever to load(when working in high res). Any ideas?


I suggest you use pre made terrain patterns like this one HERE & HERE

Hmmm Wanna Know How Pros Do It: Here


----------



## Rellie (Aug 21, 2009)

Cap. Bassam: I know I maybe strange but I *hate* cleaning my lines, I think they lose some of the character of the sketch then ^__^


----------



## Bellville (Aug 21, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Cap. Bassam: I know I maybe strange but I *hate* cleaning my lines, I think they lose some of the character of the sketch then ^__^



Agree. I leave my work as-is IRL the most. I tend to clean up my stuff more in Photoshop, but it does lose some life in the process.


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

@Cap.Bassam;- Why are you only telling me  I wasn't tthe only one! Anyway

I like your second latest artwork  The golden light is such a great effect, it really looks great, I have no critique for it.

I also like your Sakura artwork, but I still think there should be a bit more shading around the leg area and great backround effect 

@Musou-Enrai;- I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit  I think it looks good! Though I do think the bottom part of the image, the area with the most grass could use a bit more work, but that's about it. Good work 

@Rellie;- Wow  Although not a big fan of the pairing, I must say that took my breath away. I'm so jealous of your colouring style 

Wow lot of art today


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 21, 2009)

Spades said:


> @Cap.Bassam;- Why are you only telling me  I wasn't tthe only one! Anyway
> 
> I like your second latest artwork  The golden light is such a great effect, it really looks great, I have no critique for it.
> 
> I also like your Sakura artwork, but I still think there should be a bit more shading around the leg area and great backround effect



Aren't you the owner of the lounge. lolz your neck comes first. ^^

Really, Thank you very much. spades 

I will add more shades to sakuras legs. thanks for the critic. ^^

Hmmm, My technique is not fully ready yet.


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm the co-owner  There's a difference 

/failsatexcuses

Hah~ No problem.

Bah, I have been trying to change my drawing style and it's not working so far, my art turns out like crap


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 21, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Ohs
> 
> 
> Some haruhi fanarts, Random NaruSaku sketches, Pop art, Realism and such.



I must see god, plox.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 21, 2009)

Spades- Hardly anyone is a fan of the pairing but me  But I luff it  pek If you have any questions about how I colour things I'm happy to answer them ^__^

Bah my bad wrist is killing me (I'm colouring a Lee/Hinata pic atm....what? I like crack  Just wait till I finish my Kisame/Hana one mwhahahaha) I really need a tablet, well one that works anyway since my last one went bye bye a few months ago *le sighs* I colour using a laptop mouse atm which sucks >_<


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a very interesting pairing though, I personally am a fan of NejiTen

Sweet, can't wait to see it


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

sexy avy spades


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

Why thank you <3 I got it from the Giveaway section


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

i knows, ive seen a lot of good Avy Dumps recently. Ive been stalking the give away section for quite some time now


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

Same, but usually the ones I wanted were taken


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

I know, always happens to me


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha <3!! I just reserved a cool SasuNaru avyy <33


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

I knows i saw


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

.

EDIT:

Well I foudn this lineart on photobucket and decided to take a swing at it.


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice stuff, Spades. xD

MOAR WIP DROPAGE:



It's for the Sauce fanart contest.  T's gonna be 9 different Sauces like that one popular cool ass Naruto fanart.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmmm, Are you going to color it?


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 22, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Hmmmm, Are you going to color it?



Most likely lol, if I don't get too lazy that is. I'm still debating whether I should soft shade it or cell shade it, though. D:


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

looks great


----------



## celious (Aug 22, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> Nice stuff, Spades. xD
> 
> MOAR WIP DROPAGE:
> 
> ...



Wow you did a very good job with Sasuke  and the other poses look great so far. I can't wait to see who they're gonna be  Good luck with the rest


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

i wish i could draw dummy dolls that good


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 22, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @Musou-Enrai
> Long Time No See. ^^
> I suggest you use pre made terrain patterns like this one HERE & HERE
> 
> Hmmm Wanna Know How Pros Do It: Here



 OF COURSE!  Gray scale! Why didn't I see this before?
  Thanks, Captain!  Our troops were beginning to develop their artistic abilities by filling up the pants at the sight of the enemy forces but your idea for dynamic marking drew them away!... Far away!
 The provided video material pried open *MY EYE_BALLS#!* 
  I just remembered there was this awesome site of an illustrator, I think, who posts similar stuff. It was IDRAWGIRLS! 
 The patterns you provided look sexy and all but I prefer to learn how to do it the new new-fashioned way!  ... Or was it the old-fashioned way?  Anyways, I'll just try and toy around with the brushes Photoshop has. NO OUTSIDERS FOR NOW! Still, thanks!

 P.S. Hey, *Buraddo*, awesome STUFF! That forms to be an ATOMIC (_HOT_)SAUCE!  
 So there's a Sasuke FC Fanart Contest. Hmm.... Why do I feel the presence of a lightbulb on top of me?


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

and then its morning... with a hang over...

does anyone know why banana got banned?


----------



## Lust (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't know, don't care 

Mornin' Lounge


----------



## Sima (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't know he got banned.


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> Don't know, don't care
> 
> Mornin' Lounge


So heartless


Sima said:


> I didn't know he got banned.



sometime ago...


----------



## Lust (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a cold person


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

*touches forehead*

I presume you dead


----------



## Lust (Aug 22, 2009)

A dead, heartless person.

...Sure


----------



## Sima (Aug 22, 2009)

my dead, heartless sis

I love you


----------



## Lust (Aug 22, 2009)

Daww, I love you too


----------



## Sima (Aug 22, 2009)

yay


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

love's what makes the world go round

spades, make a good NaruSaku art :]


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 22, 2009)

Latest Work. ^^


 Going for Ramadan shopping See ya all soon.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

hey guys^^ 


mind if i join this lovely lounge?


----------



## Lust (Aug 22, 2009)

Sima said:


> yay



<333



EkibyoGami said:


> love's what makes the world go round
> 
> spades, make a good NaruSaku art :]



yes.

ew, want me to go blind?



Cap. Bassam said:


> Latest Work. ^^
> 
> 
> Going for Ramadan shopping See ya all soon.







♥Nadia♥ said:


> hey guys^^
> 
> 
> mind if i join this lovely lounge?



welcome and awesome work <3


----------



## celious (Aug 23, 2009)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> hey guys^^
> 
> 
> mind if i join this lovely lounge?



Awww  It's so cool to see you here


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks guys :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

Nadia > Experienced Artist


----------



## bahferretboy (Aug 23, 2009)

*wall crash*HIYA GUYS,
can i play? 
had an account here for a while but, only just started, really posting. Spreadin ma wings mamma, watch me fly 



heres the link if it's easier: Link removed

are any of you guys on DA here? or is that a forbidden word.
some general info; i am an anime only naruto boy 
the only programs i watch are pretty much naruto, one piece, and eastenders. (AND BIg Brother when its on).

Anyway, Hi guys! How are you all doing today!


----------



## celious (Aug 23, 2009)

bahferretboy said:


> *wall crash*HIYA GUYS,
> can i play?
> had an account here for a while but, only just started, really posting. Spreadin ma wings mamma, watch me fly
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome here  
Wow this pic is impressive  I especially like the strong colors you use. I think it won't be a problem for you to be a part of the Lounge. 
I'm on DA and here is my account if you want to take a look -->


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

*2 new ones*

*[Naruto x Sasuke FC banner]*

Stock: *X* *|* Original artwork on DeviantART: *X*

*[Akatsuki Naruto avatar]*
​Stock: *X |*150x200:* X

*​​


----------



## bahferretboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Celious 
I'm gonna have a sneaky peaky at your DA !


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

bahferretboy said:


> *wall crash*HIYA GUYS,
> can i play?
> had an account here for a while but, only just started, really posting. Spreadin ma wings mamma, watch me fly
> 
> ...


DA, Account Is Must for all lounge members. ^^
Here Is Mine: http://torrents.speedsubs.org/eclips...5d.avi.torrent

bahferretboy > Senior Artist

I hope you enjoy here. ^^



Kenneth said:


> *[Naruto x Sasuke FC banner]*
> 
> Stock: *X* *|* Original artwork on DeviantART: *X*
> 
> ...



Narusasu : 

As for the avatar its so Damn cool. hmmm i think a little more glass effect will make it mind-blowing. Lolz


----------



## bahferretboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam thank you 
your king itachi picture is epic! lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank You, ^^


----------



## Sahil (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys.. 
here is my latest work...

Tobi and Kakashi



Welcome bahferretboy to artsit lounge..  and nice work..


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Mornin' lounge


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

Mornin' 

Last night was fun


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

...I'm not gonna ask xD

Hello Anthony~


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh ho ho, you knows me name


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

well, obviously~ you confirmed it on msn~


----------



## Kairi (Aug 23, 2009)

^PoFT entry. Theme: *Distance*.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

good picture kairi

How do you not have a custom user title

@spade

Ohs yea


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

@kairi;- I like the picture 

@Eki;- Forgetful are we?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 23, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> good picture kairi
> 
> How do you not have a custom user title



Thanks.

I am speshul, obviously.


Spades said:


> @kairi;- I like the picture


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

Spades said:


> @kairi;- I like the picture
> 
> @Eki;- Forgetful are we?



mmm, a tad bit

Ima make a FC


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

I will pop a cap i your ass


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> mmm, a tad bit
> 
> Ima make a FC



lol

what FC?



Cap. Bassam said:


> Enjoy.



My future gun right there ladies and gentlemen  I hope

Awesome photo Cap.Bassam 


Augh, I need to start taking more photos


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I will pop a cap i your ass


Got that right, :ho



Spades said:


> My future gun right there ladies and gentlemen  I hope
> Awesome photo Cap.Bassam
> Augh, I need to start taking more photos


Join the navy & use guns for free. ^^
spades i need pictures of black roses. T_T


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't have any black roses Cap.Bassam 

Okay  When I'm odler.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

cap. needs black roses now. T_T


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Uhm okay okay! 

by moon-atic


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

i was going to make an epic Ecchi FC but then i saw that theres already something like that... but not as epic


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol. Why don't you join the yuri FC?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

:ho A Super Ecchi FC. 

Spades Thank You.

A Lesson in Physics Added a question in my Journal need answers.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

they have such a thing


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes. It's in the General FC section. It's kind of inactive, but, eh.

@Cap.Bassam;- Your welcome.

Hmm all right


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

all the general FC's are always inactive


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Not really, I mean the FC's I'm in, are very active  Well, actually just the Marry FC the others I don't post.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

lol. Way to not contribute


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Well the Role-Play FC hit the dust, since noone goes there anymore so, why should I? It wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

maybe, maybe-not.

..............................im bored -_-

time to make avy's or something


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

I like you current avatar eki.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

Orly?

quite sexeh isnt she??

Though sometimes it dosnt play. :/


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Eh.

I'm not 

cool


Okay well,this one is bad, because, it wasn't really a lineart but a sketch I found on photobucket, and because I got a new, better, wireless mouse, it's hard to make the lines and colour in and shade. So, it's bad, I will improve soon though.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

@EKI
My GF is Much Sexier, :ho
She is just cute. ^^

@Spades
Its just like real neji just need few improvements.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

you should get a tablet little one


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 23, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> you should get a tablet little one



:ho So gonna die.


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried this tablet at my friends, and frankly, I really dislike it =/ I dunno why.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

the realism scares me


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Sakura scares me overall, very good job though nonetheless


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

sakura is so cute thoughpek


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Fun to draw but I hate her character.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

meh.... I was trying to draw with my tablet again, but its a pain in the ass trying to get used to it again.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 23, 2009)

Kiss Meme

I did that 'four kisses' meme that's been floating around deviantART  Some of them were funny to do ^___^


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

@Spades: 
for years i drew lineart with my mouse XD i was pretty good at it, them BAM my parents got me a tablet, and i had to get used to something all over again >:3

i've had my tablet for 6 months now :3 i love it to death ><

the first time i used it i didint like it much myself, but i kinda forced myself to use it for everything, and i grew to love it XD


oh and thanks for the nice comments on my art guys^^ appreciate it


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

my avy keeps fucking up


----------



## celious (Aug 24, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Art by my good friend Serie A Team Of The Week: Round 1
> Enjoy



Wow that's really impressive !! I mean this is so beautiful and so real
I'm gonna check the DA page of your friend Bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 24, 2009)

Latest Coloring:


----------



## Lust (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Tobi's mask could be a bit more orange but otherwise that's great 

@Nadia;- I see


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2009)

was it snowing in the pannel?

im back from school


----------



## Lust (Aug 25, 2009)

My latest work.

Sasuke's glare of DOOM.

Too bad I can look past it <33  I love him xD

No he's not wearing make-up...or is he! He's just uh....tired? :S I have no idea but I love the red around his eyes....and the black xD Fuck he wears more eyeliner than me D:!!!

Yeah, done traditionally..at night...kinda crappy but I love it.

Tools--

thick permanent marker, black, sharpie permanent marker, black.

precise tip black gel pen, and sharpie black pen, sharpie red pen.

Laurentien: Cinnamon,Crimson,cherry red,blue,mandarin,light orange,tangerine,raspberry, peacock green and navy blue.

Pencils: 0.7mm mechanical pencil and 8B pencil.

Dagger blade. to lighten some of the permanent marker.


Time: Roughly...1 hour?

Edited a bit in Corel Painter and Photobucket.

I know the black smudge on his face is there, that was a smudge for when I was like whiping the colours in Dx!!


dA linkage


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 25, 2009)

He looks so emo and squishy 

He looks Sauce worthy, good job spades!


----------



## Lust (Aug 25, 2009)

Daww thanks <333


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2009)

whats under his chin


----------



## Sima (Aug 25, 2009)

thats hair.


----------



## Lust (Aug 25, 2009)

Some hair from his back on his shoulder? It's not a beard, that's all I can say. I did this at 12 AM gimme a break!


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2009)

lol, im just messin

looks good


though that does look like a creepy as beard/chin/mustache

Edit: well im off to write an essay. i hate school


----------



## Lust (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha bye Anthony


----------



## Kairi (Aug 25, 2009)

Artist Lounge


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2009)

Kairi!.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hay Eki


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2009)

mmmmmmm, sexy Bleach


----------



## Kairi (Aug 25, 2009)

thats pretty freaking epic


----------



## Lust (Aug 25, 2009)

We're all Last of the Uchiha 

....wow there are a lot of Uchihas left then.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 25, 2009)

we're fucking ando now
respect


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 26, 2009)

Could anybody help me out with this here? Her hands don't look natural. She looks more like she's hiding car keys than... "_The GOODS_".  I tried using reference from the internet(got carried away here and there ) and I even stuffed my T-shirt with socks but no luck. Hmmm...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 26, 2009)

@Musou-Enrai
Her boobs need to be bigger. ^^
This Might Help


----------



## Rellie (Aug 26, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Could anybody help me out with this here? Her hands don't look natural. She looks more like she's hiding car keys than... "_The GOODS_".  I tried using reference from the internet(got carried away here and there ) and I even stuffed my T-shirt with socks but no luck. Hmmm...



It looks unnatural because you've got no cleavage... if she's covering them like that she'd be pushing them up and there would be *alot* of cleavage there. Hinata's a curvy gal after-all, currently she looks as flat chested as a boy


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Could anybody help me out with this here? Her hands don't look natural. She looks more like she's hiding car keys than... "_The GOODS_".  I tried using reference from the internet(got carried away here and there ) and I even stuffed my T-shirt with socks but no luck. Hmmm...



I think they look unnatural because she's got no chest xD!! Remember, when a girl is covering her chest, her chest pushes upward forming that 'Y' between the breasts.  If ya add that, the picture would be complete. Otherwise love it 



Cap. Bassam said:


> @Musou-Enrai
> Her boobs need to be bigger. ^^
> This Might Help



I like it  I have no criticism at the moment for it, good job Cap.Bassam


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 26, 2009)

my, thank you spades. 
Lolz i am so in love with your new avatar. +REP


----------



## Sima (Aug 26, 2009)

I really need to draw something new


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 26, 2009)

Cleavage. Right!


Rellie said:


> Hinata's a curvy gal after-all, currently she looks as flat chested as a boy


 Flat - just one of the ways I love 'em.  Although I would also have it otherwise. 
 She does look really flat but I wanted to give her very small breasts. Not like in Shippuuden where she has BOMBS. But I don't think the cleavage will cover the whole problem. I'll try to _twist_ her hands a little. We'll see. Thank you, everyone for your co-operation. 
 And *Cap. Bassam*, great coloring on that panel.  I always had a thing for Shizune. Grrrr...  
 *bang-bang*
 MEEO-EEWW!!!!


----------



## Rellie (Aug 26, 2009)

Linkies

Actually put some read effort into colouring something for the first time in...awhile. Anyways hope you guys like it ^__^


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Hollie did it Cap. Bassam, rep her not me


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 26, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> *Cap. Bassam*, great coloring on that panel.  I always had a thing for Shizune. Grrrr...
> *bang-bang*
> MEEO-EEWW!!!!


 Eh thats scary, Are you into euro fantasy stuff. 



Rellie said:


> Linkies
> 
> Actually put some read effort into colouring something for the first time in...awhile. Anyways hope you guys like it ^__^


 Rellie Amazing as always,
Hmmm, Rellie have you ever tried to go for realistic looks?


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

She is a mod if I'm not mistaken, I got the avy from the giveaway section.


----------



## Sima (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I am pretty sure she is a mod too.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Rellie Amazing as always,
> Hmmm, Rellie have you ever tried to go for realistic looks?



You mean like completely realistic portraiture? I can do it, or at least I can sketch realistic portraits. But honestly my mother was a portrait artist for years (My sister does sculptures too ) so I always feel mine measure up badly in comparison so I tried to cultivate my own style. I tend to hover somewhere between anime and realism ^__^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 26, 2009)

*Cap. Goes on the hoillie hunting mission*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 26, 2009)

Rellie said:


> You mean like completely realistic portraiture? I can do it, or at least I can sketch realistic portraits. But honestly my mother was a portrait artist for years (My sister does sculptures too ) so I always feel mine measure up badly in comparison so I tried to cultivate my own style. I tend to hover somewhere between anime and realism ^__^



I See, anyway i think you're coloring style is really close realistic level or i should say its semi realistic style. ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Ulquiorra, second attempt


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 26, 2009)

Needs Some More work on nose spades. 
rest i love your color choice.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Eh thats scary, Are you into euro fantasy stuff.


 Come again?


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

ah im pissed. I just spent about 30 minutes filling out a job application only to find out at the very end that "Im not what they are looking for at the moment."



wtf!!!!!!


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

My OC, Alex.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

youre style is interesting


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

...I'm taking that as a compliment xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

I like it, just thought your drawings have your own touch to it


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Well..they do. And the reason really is the lines are always thick xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

mmm probably.

Its only the second week of school and i can already tell that its going to be a pain in the ass for my senior year


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Mhmm.

XD Sucks to be you then.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

Shush up youngster. Your time will come


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, but I can do it  I'm one of the smartest kids in my school.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish i was smart


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2009)

> Needs Some More work on nose spades.
> rest i love your color choice.



*you were on  and didnt even say hi   *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 27, 2009)

Tifa Chan I Can Explain. 

*@Eki*
Its Not Hwang Mi Lee Its Hwang Mi Hee.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

i knows this cap'n. I figured out the typo after i closed the PSD. So now i can't edit it. too late once i found out


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys! I've coloured a line art of Hand Banana's; feel free to take a look here:



Comments are welcome


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

ah thats really good, the only thing that bothers me is the line on the nose, seems a bit too thick and pixly. but great job none the less


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2009)

> Tifa Chan I Can Explain.



* i hope you can*


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

lovely/smexy euphy and suzaku set


----------



## Rellie (Aug 27, 2009)

Beauty and the Sharkman

Kisame/Hana....because I threatened too before 

Kisame is total bugger to attempt 'realistic' colouring of *any* kind on >_<


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> Him.
> 
> what do you think?


the colors are  bland imo


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Beauty and the Sharkman
> 
> Kisame/Hana....because I threatened too before
> 
> Kisame is total bugger to attempt 'realistic' colouring of *any* kind on >_<



Lolx. What can i say, May be you should play little more with your image. some how it looks incomplete. 

Damn That Kisame will give me bad dreams today. he is too scary. ^^

Keep Practicing ^^



Tsukiyo said:


> Beauty and the Sharkman
> 
> what do you think?



Good i you are trying to do soft shading. i suggest you search youtube for little soft shading demonstration videos. ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

*Realistic Background Tryout 1*

*Software Used :* Adobe Photoshop CS4
*Time Taken :* 2 Hours+
*Coloring Style :* Soft Shading

On this art i focused on coloring background only.

*Effects :* Motion Blur.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Lolx. What can i say, May be you should play little more with your image. some how it looks incomplete.
> 
> Damn That Kisame will give me bad dreams today. he is too scary. ^^



It's probably because it's my first attempt at either Hana or Kisame... so I still need to play around with various ways to do things on him especially (I'm aware he doesn't look as worked on as Hana but when I did he stopped looked like Kisame >_<)

Nice work on your background colouring ^__^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

*Realistic Background Tryout 2*

*Software Used :* Adobe Photoshop CS4
*Time Taken :* 2 Days "WIP"
*Coloring Style :* Soft Shading "Watch & Color"

Any one in here can do the rain effect?


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

I found the lineart on photobucket, and I have no idea of who it is, so I guessed some colours I wanted to try out. Eh, I like the final result, and no comment on the backround please, I was too tired from my trip that day to come up with anything good.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 28, 2009)

> I Already explained it you. Tifa Chan.


 
*im still waitin for you to get on  *


----------



## Kairi (Aug 28, 2009)

Naru Artist Lounge 
I might be coloring something this week :V


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

Tifa


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Spades told ordered me to come here to get advice She said that I needed to improve, and that you guys would help me. This set that I am currently wearing is one I drew myself in Photoshop Elements 6. The thing is, I have a bad attention span and I get bored doing one thing, so I tend to do things as quickly as possible. my  if you want to see my style more. You can be mean on me, but not too mean, cause I have never looked in a "how to draw manga" book before.


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

I told you to come  because you can improve and it's fun  No, we won't be mean  and that's your dA! Added you on my watch list


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, I faved your Oro piccie To give you a hint of who I was on there*adds you to Da*


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

...I didn't check my faves for that one xD Thank you nonetheless.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

No problem It's really good, compared to mine *holds tablet* and I lost the software to my tablet, so I can't use the sensitivity in it  I have a Bamboo, it's the normal one


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't have a tablet


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

I do, cause I'm even worst drawing with a mouse than a tablet. I buy all cheep crap if I can


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

*Shibo-Uirusu, Welcome To The NF Artist Lounge.* ^^

Shibo-Uirusu >> Anime Sketch Artist

*Added To My DA Watch List.*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

woot, more watchies *goes back to da*

Oh, love the cloud set


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

My Desktop


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

My Set, ^^
Thank You,


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Why does everyone have vistaaaa?!

Dear god, you reminded me to start catching up on Bleach. I'm only on the fifth volume


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Spades Have XP Not Vista


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, ok...then how does it look different from mine?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't Know show me your desktop first. ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

My computer is old..from like 2000 xD



adn THAT is what I use to colour everything xD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats XP, aswell only yours is at default theme. ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Cause I only have one other theme: WINDOWS 95  I hate that theme, way too old for me


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

Well..no not from 2000...oops my bad it's from 20007 xD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, no wonder it looks newer 

I don't care for corel much, since I never got along with it much when I was in Computer Art


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Ariane Friedrich:


Shibo Hebihime Uirusu Try This One. ^^


----------



## allegro (Aug 28, 2009)

i want to vomit because i draw more than 5 hours without rest and the art is failure again.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Nah, dun care for it much, sorry...are there more themes there? 

Oh, you can just call me Shibo ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

allegro said:


> i want to vomit because i draw more than 5 hours without rest and the art is failure again.



 i hate it when that happen. lolx

so whats was the art about? Show Us. ^^


@shiba
No Problem, I Think there are more themes there.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah...They look interesting


----------



## allegro (Aug 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> i hate it when that happen. lolx
> 
> so whats was the art about? Show Us. ^^
> 
> ...



i am coloring it ...I mess up my artline.
awwww i wanna vomit  so much.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Its so sweet, Seriously i don't see any thing wrong with it allegro san.

Any way rest know, then try again. ^^


----------



## allegro (Aug 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Its so sweet, Seriously i don't see any thing wrong with it allegro san.
> 
> Any way rest know, then try again. ^^



thank u ~ i need rest indeed.T_T

i feel so bad.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

indeed Always rest, a new idea may come up in your dreams


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

allegro said:


> thank u ~ i need rest indeed.T_T
> 
> i feel so bad.



 No worries, i know it will look awesome when you are done with it. ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoaaa that's good


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

I see you are getting better & better with the color choices. spades ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm trying to do soft shade colours, and not darker shade colours.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

I see, you are good with soft shading. Have you tried Corel Painter 11

Hard Shade You Mean Cell Shading. ^^


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

No, I don't have it, but currently I'm happy with my Corel Paint ^^

Thanks~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Corel Painter 11 is really good for effects. but i don't recommend it.


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

I have effect with my Corel Painter too. I just don't use them much.


----------



## Eki (Aug 28, 2009)

I dont need such primitive programs


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 28, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

am i getting any better?


----------



## Eki (Aug 28, 2009)

are some of those traditonally done?

Lookn good, though room for improvement 

keep practicing


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 28, 2009)

the sasuke and ichigo hollow one are both hand drawn by me


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

good job

and dead lounge is dead


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

, Your god is here 

/kidding


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm having artist's block, dammit  I dun know what to draw


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm drawing Hichigo later.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

I wanna draw a comic, but I'm too scared to, since I'm not too good with drawing Kimimaro yet D:


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Just do it.

Like a qute I saw on dA

_Art is 10% skill and 90% practice_


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

okay I guess I'll try to get the idea through, lol XD


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Good            .


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

that might be true but, its still more like 80% skill and 20% practice


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

:3 I'm gonna try some new things I've been wanting to use, too


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Not really, it's not all about skill, it's mainly practice. I used to be very bad at drawing, but because I kept practicing I got better


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

meh i guess. I dont like to assert myself to things. I think thats why most of my hobbies are shit.


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I have too many hobbies to count Dx!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

I have three:
Read Kimi lemons
Live on NF
Draw and read manga
XD


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

living on NF isnt a hobby, its a lifestyle


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I live on NF in the summer  Once school starts you'll see me only 3 hours a day 

I have many--

Drawing
Poetry
Fanfics
Writting
Music
Video Games
Playing sports
Mangas
Going to the park
Friends.

Yes my friends are a hobby xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

thats still a lot of time on NF. I only get on for about an hour or so on weekdays


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm on almost all day long during school, and I'm going to be on even when I do my hw, so long as mom gets internet for our house D:


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

thats a bad idea. NF and HW at the same time


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

I did it once, and it worked out for me


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

get sidetracked a lot


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm a very multi task person, that's why I do my homework while watching TV and listening to my iPod


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll also have study hall now, so I might not even have homework, since I can do it on the bus as well


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

i can only listent to music while doing my homework. watching tv gets me sooooooooooooooo sidetracked lol. Cause im like i want to see wtf is happening


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol, the TV is right next to my computer in my room, and my computer is on my desk, so I can just watch the TV with the corner of my eye xD


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

heh, dont your parents get mad at you if you do that? i know mine did, they used to always yell at me


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope. My parents don't care. They do care though if I'm on the computer more though  As long as my grade point average stays above 83 I'm golden.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

GPA? .83? wtf


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Augh not grade point average but as long as my grades don't slip under 83/85 I'm fine Dx


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

oh, now i got ya


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry, I have no idea what I'm saying today lol

well bai~~


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*i love being the pink haired girl in the first post  hehe

how is everyone ? 
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Hai there velv! 

wait what?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> Hai there velv!
> 
> wait what?



*i ish velvet the owner  the pinked haired girl from the pic on the first post :3

and ellooooo 
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

oh THAT pink haired girl. You almost got me confuzzled



how are yous?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> oh THAT pink haired girl. You almost got me confuzzled
> 
> 
> 
> how are yous?



*yus that one :3

im good  youu ??

btw love the sig and avi pek soo kawaii
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Im very good


just that its hot as hell in cali right now


Ah thanks, she is very cute aint she?pek


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> Im very good
> 
> 
> just that its hot as hell in cali right now
> ...



*awwww its hot here too >.<

who is she ? 
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

time to turn on the AC

Her name is Hwang Mi Hee, a Korean model i think. She so preeeeeeeeeeeettypek


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> Her name is Hwang Mi Hee, a Korean model i think. She so preeeeeeeeeeeettypek



*now i want a set with her too *


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

she has a lot of pictures on photobucket. Should check it out

your Photoshop skills are neat


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> she has a lot of pictures on photobucket. Should check it out
> 
> your Photoshop skills are neat



*i will 

aww you think so ?
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya, i think so

what ever happened to your shop??


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> Ya, i think so
> 
> what ever happened to your shop??



*aw thnx :3

ah well...was stressed >.< and people didnt read my message  and requests keep coming and i didnt have any help cuz everyone was busy so i had to close it 

*takes deep breath* but i`ll open it soon agen 

also added you on msn 
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

ah, i can probably be of some assistance, but probably not so much since school has started back up and my photoshop skills are long gone nows

mmk, ill accept it


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> ah, i can probably be of some assistance, but probably not so much since school has started back up and my photoshop skills are long gone nows
> 
> mmk, ill accept it



*any help is welcomed right now  and no worry...im not that good myself

:3
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

mmk if you needs any help whenever just drop a PM or something


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> mmk if you needs any help whenever just drop a PM or something



*i dont use pm`s  '>.> i kidna like to use msn more*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

oh lol, im mostly kinda inactive with my MSN all the time


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*no worry  i`ll bug ya there lots*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

lolz. i needs more friends on MSN. all the ones i jave are inactive


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*no worry *wooosh* i`ll save you...errr...your msn *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

* but cori-chan you do pose like a model  also love the hat*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Spade-chan be posing like a pro with the tipped hat


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*omg no problem *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Spade-chan be posing like a pro with the tipped hat





Velvet said:


> * but cori-chan you do pose like a model  also love the hat*



I HATE YOU BOTH  but thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> I HATE YOU BOTH  but thank you.



*i love you too *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I DO NOT.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*i know you do *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys are supposed to be on my side


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*i am   :3 you looks great *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

[sigh] You're NO help.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*i know *


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

lol we are on your side

nice shoes btw


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*i love the hat  is it the new one cori-chan ?*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

!

My shoes are awesome! <333

Yes, it is


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*aww i want one <3 i kinda love baseball hats more   but i want one like yours*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been searching for a hat like this for months xD


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*lucky girl *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*<3333333 yup*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

we have like 3 pages filled with out one mention of art


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*no worry  its allowed when im here*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

lol, im surprised we havnt been deleted yet


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay! Back on topic everyone.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

* you cant tell owner what to do 


 now to talk about art
*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

lol

yesh


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*like my sig ? 

i sux at shading  did only lil on the skin
*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I like it, and you don't suck at shading!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

her anatomy is good is it not?


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the pose <3


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

* aw thnx guys*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

No prob <3 but try adding some shading


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Latest Work,



Hmmmm, Nice Art Tifa.

Bye Gotta Run


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*its hard to add shading  with no tablet and using only mouse

*


> Hmmmm, Nice Art Tifa.
> 
> Bye Gotta Run



*im still waitin you to get on  you said you will*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I use a mouse too!!  and I can do it, so can you!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*no i cant 

and omg imma kill Bassu  runing in and out like that
*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

DO IT OR NO RP FOR TIFA 

lol


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*T^T wah !!!! no rp ?????  meanie

ok i`ll try 
*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

YES.


NOW DO IT


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*ok  imma do it...*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Cap'n is always popping in and out like that

were so inactive now


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*we need to punish him *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Good             <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Ummms i forgot what you wanted Velv.

was it a InoHina sketch or something? XD


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

What's up lovely people?


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Nat-senpai pek

how are you?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Sensei Save Me. ^^
They are planing on killing me.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*Eruuuuuuuu <3


*


> Ummms i forgot what you wanted Velv.
> 
> was it a InoHina sketch or something? XD


*sure that`ll do  

*


> Sensei Save Me. ^^



**


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol, I am On Now. So Whats Up Tifa Chan.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> Lol, I am On Now. So Whats Up Tifa Chan.



*the deal was you on msn *


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

Zomg...murder?

waiiii?
Bassam is the godfather of this thread....who has motive to kill him?



Hey Eki! I'm good thanks, and you ?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Tifa Chan My MSN Is not working, Wait i will go to a cyber cafe & try. 

Sensei it seems i have a rep bounty on my head


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*okay then :3*


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

I just fell asleep with my head on my desk [rubs head]


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

Bas, Oooo..you really are famous then



eki,...lolz. Head hurt much?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*aw cori-chan *


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Neeh [huggles]      <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

cause he's a sneaky S.O.B




im goods, just livin life one day at a time

do any new artworks lately??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol, it happen to me often, 

Of course i am famous sensei, in another way. lol

S.O.B Hmmm Eki Dont Say That Next Time Please.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

teehee...
Artworks?
I'm waiting on divine inspiration for a NaruSaku pic...any hints ?



What would be a cool idea? Family? ANBU? Hokage?
Mmmm


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*ofc you are :3

*


> Neeh [huggles]      <3



**huggles* <3*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

e-nat said:


> teehee...
> Artworks?
> I'm waiting on divine inspiration for a NaruSaku pic...any hints ?
> 
> ...



ANBU i say, with little sadness.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

how about Halloween?

Even though its august


Cap'n, you and non-cussing mouth


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*why always sad pics  i say family pic , everyone happy etc. :3*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Well Another good them Hokage, 

NaruSaku With there daughter, ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

Family, Yay!!!!
Lil daughter you say, interesting. 

gotta create a lil daughter character, maybe a son too XDD 
do you want to name them?


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

NaruSaku romance is greatpek

boy's name could be MAMORU


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

e-nat said:


> Family, Yay!!!!
> Lil daughter you say, interesting.
> 
> gotta create a lil daughter character, maybe a son too XDD
> do you want to name them?



Hinata & Bassam Ops I Mean Minato.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooo


They will not be called that. 
They would be called....


dunno.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*oh bassu <3 you silly*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

LOLz, I am bad at at department. 
May be some name form bleach will work. lol


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

I could leave them nameless, works better


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*yup :3 that always works


kid #1 and kid #2


XD
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Nameless is better i guess, ^^

Hmmmm, Naruto should have atleast 20 kids

Sensei Have you seen this work
SRT File


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

bleh, ima go take a shower and then ill start on your drawing Velv.

be back later you sexy mofo's


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

> bleh, ima go take a shower and then ill start on your drawing Velv.



*ohohoho kay *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Eki, Is going to draw. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*yup  i wont leave him alone until he draws moreee and moreee*


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

yea, she is persistent like that


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*you havent see anything yet *


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

lol oh gods


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

I see , you fell for


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*e-eh *blinks* what whaaaaaat o.o*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 29, 2009)

I saw that one bassam, great work on the effects and blurriness XD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I saw that one bassam, great work on the effects and blurriness XD



Thank You, What About The Coloring.  It So Hard
I need to see some more demonstration videos


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 29, 2009)

Captain is in the mood for some MJ,


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

eh, this is as far as i got until i said" i dont like it... fuck it, restart"



round 2. gonna try and do ino's head better this time


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*yureeeeeh *


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

ah my god. I can't get it right

fack fack faaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)

*i want mah present  >:3*


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

ah i cheated but w/e.

still a sketch thats why its all jaggedly like. Will fix and color tomorrow 

Edit: hinata's body looks a bit big at the torso cause i didnt draw in the shirt line


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

What's with Hina's left hand? :S It looks a bit like a...paw 

As for her body, try curving is a bit more.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*yureeeeeeeeeh  omggg <3333333*


* oh shi-- you liked temari and  i forgot the other*


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

Spades said:


> What's with Hina's left hand? :S It looks a bit like a...paw
> 
> As for her body, try curving is a bit more.


lol now that i look at it. it does look like a paw. will fix this


Velvet said:


> *yureeeeeeeeeh  omggg <3333333*
> 
> 
> * oh shi-- you liked temari and  i forgot the other*



sakura


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*ok  temxsaku yuri*


----------



## Rellie (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm feeling really down about my drawing abilities today  Everyone seems to be criticising my latest pieces *alot* when I think they're some of my best work (and I honestly don't see how Shino apparently looks like Asuma in my sig piece ?_?)

I just feel so much like I suck it's making posting the drawings here upsetting which kinda defeats the object of fanart (it's supposed to be fun after all)


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

criticism is supposed to help you get better

welcome to my world, except i dont have people telling me i suck because i already know this

Edit: 


fixed the hand and  something else. minor changes. im too lazy to lineart it or color


----------



## Rellie (Aug 30, 2009)

Well my profession is art based so I feel like I should be good enough to do fanart >_<


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> criticism is supposed to help you get better
> 
> welcome to my world, except i dont have people telling me i suck because i already know this
> 
> ...


friend if I weren't 6000 miles away from you my tongue would be half-way your throat. That's how much I love this artwork.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

haha why thanks ken

though i don't swing that way


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you have any. Idea. How. Arousing that artwork is?


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

mmm no not really. If there was more action then, yes i would. but thats just me and my ecchi ways


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm picturing them naked, maybe that's why.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 30, 2009)

guy tonguing a guy, what the hell is wrong with my lounge 

@Rellie
You should not give up. ^^ Left a message for you on da.



Latest Work.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

it didn't happen


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> guy tonguing a guy, what the hell is wrong with my lounge
> 
> @Rellie
> You should not give up. ^^ Left a message for you on da.
> ...


It never happened. 

Looking sharp, mate. Excellent.


EkibyoGami said:


> it didn't happen


My sentiments exactly. 

Gonna post my 3 latest avatars in a min.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 30, 2009)

Update 3


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*lol you guys  the draw is for me  back off kenneh *


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Update 3



looks great cap'n


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Update 3


Looks very impressive. Give me your hands.


Velvet said:


> *lol you guys  the draw is for me  back off kenneh *





EkibyoGami said:


> looks great cap'n


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

150x150: *X* | Stock: *X*


Stock: *X*


Stock: *X*

First one: minimalistic and subtle changes, because I like it that way.
Second one: made it for my friend, he needed a new MSN avatar.
Third one: was bored, made another for my friend for jokes.​


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

HI Lounge


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi spades

hows you be with your spiffy hat and pose??


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm still not on the member list. How's this possible?


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

Eki 

Very tired


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I'm still not on the member list. How's this possible?


Lolz


Spades said:


> Eki
> 
> Very tired



I am too

I stayed up late watching the NF index


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

lol

I stayed up watching Jackass


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

I watched Adventure Land

it was a sweet movie


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

Didn't watch that one yet =/


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

you should.

I demand you to go rent it nao's


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

Dun wanna


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

you will one of these days


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

Whatever you say


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh I see what you did thar


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*elloooooooooo *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I'm still not on the member list. How's this possible?



Look Carefully 

Oh Hello Tifa Chan & Spades.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

Spades said:


> Oh I see what you did thar





Velvet said:


> *elloooooooooo *



Konichiwa


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Look Carefully
> 
> Oh Hello Tifa Chan & Spades.


_Last edited by Cap. Bassam; Today at 02:05 PM. _

 You edited it just now


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

posting the same time as me


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

At this rate, I think this thread should be moved to the FC section tbh.


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

I am working on a new project, not normal art, but scratch art..sorta, I'll post it once I'm done. It's HARD.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

non-sense this thread has been inactive for a while. + id be pissed if they did. id loose 4/10 of my posts lmao


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Spades said:


> I am working on a new project, not normal art, but scratch art..sorta, I'll post it once I'm done. It's HARD.


What's the subject? I'm a fan of scratch art 


EkibyoGami said:


> non-sense this thread has been inactive for a while. + id be pissed if they did. *id loose 4/10 of my posts* lmao


Exactly, all of this postwhoring will get it there one day. You can do that off-topic chatting in an FC but not in a thread like this one mate. Sure, you can talk about other things once in a while for a few pages, but constantly?


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

An angel. I started on it 2 years ago and lost it so most of is crap, sop I gave up on it, now I'm just gonna finish it


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

wtf your english sucks spades



[YOUTUBE]3nAE1Lit5ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

My english doesn't suck, for one, just my keyboard hates me. Sorry for making so many spelling errors Dx


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Spades said:


> An angel. I started on it 2 years ago and lost it so most of is crap, sop I gave up on it, now I'm just gonna finish it


 Wow, I had that too a while ago. Made something, quit on it, started back, quit again...  I lack inspiration. :<


----------



## Lust (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay,for future ... problem/w.e;- I do type faster than most people so I usually make a lot of spelling errors, sorry for that, but seriously we all make spelling errors, I just do it more than most. So, yeah.

Lol, I give up on projects easily.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

i type fast too but i rarely make any mistakes 

cause im fookin cool like that

I give up easily on my projects too


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*rawr im back people :3*


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

you where gone?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

* yes i was....but im back to bother you  did you color it ?*


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

haha, yea-no.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*.........you said coloreeed <3 btw im done with the sketch

to the photoshop mobile  wrooom
*


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

yea yea i know.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

*i was talking about done with the sketch for you :3 silly*


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Show us Velvy


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

> Show us Velvy



*i will  just let me clean it*


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

You confuse me a lot


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2009)

> You confuse me a lot



*just as planed *


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Lounge! 
Just reading through a few pages and wondering how the hell you lot keep up with each other... I get confused but then it is 1:40am... :3 
Just read too that EkibyoGami had watched _Adventureland_ and recommended renting it... So I take it that it's been out in the US for a while... We've only just got it in the cinema, o us in the UK 
Nothing artsy to post at the moment... I'm sorry D:


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*tell me what you think guys  also thank you Spades-chan for the help with the shading <3333333*

Link removed


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

i like it angel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*thank you aunty *


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, fellow artists


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*hellooooooo *


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to be part of the talented artists here, guess i'll just have to start from the bottom


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*welcome  *


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks! i'll post some of my works soon ...


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Sunabozu and welcome!

O by the way guys, how do I have a picture as a signature? Do I have to use an url? I'm such a noob :3


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, Helonzyz! Yup, you need a url if you want a sig


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

O good lol. Thanks a lot


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*:3 i hope to see some art soon

also 

*


> *tell me what you think guys  also thank you Spades-chan for the help with the shading <3333333*
> 
> Have some more drabbles, FC.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Hey Sunabozu and welcome!
> 
> O by the way guys, how do I have a picture as a signature? Do I have to use an url? I'm such a noob :3



Ya you need to add a pic url to your sig.


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you draw that Velvet?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> Did you draw that Velvet?



* *nod nod**


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

@Velvet

Very nice. Clean and simple. Pale colored skin and a dark dress matches perfectly imo. The red ribbon helps the color blend too. Nice choice of colors overall but for me the hair color doesn't suit. It should be a dark color imo


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*^^' i guess

<3 thnx
*


----------



## Lust (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great Velvy-chan and no problem, I can always help you with the shading <3


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> Looks great Velvy-chan and no problem, I can always help you with the shading <3



**huggles* awww arent you the cutest thing in the whole world :3*


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok I've added a picture url for my signature, but I don't see it here. Does it take a while to update?

Edit: Nevermind... I see it now...


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Velvet said:


> **huggles* awww arent you the cutest thing in the whole world :3*



No, not really.


----------



## Lust (Aug 31, 2009)

<3

@Hand Banana;- Cuter than you, and you know it. Why'd you get banned?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> No, not really.



*and youu  you were b& when i needed you *


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> <3
> 
> @Hand Banana;- Cuter than you, and you know it. Why'd you get banned?



You got banned? Yeah how? lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> <3
> 
> @Hand Banana;- Cuter than you, and you know it. Why'd you get banned?



Don't worry about. 

Helon-chwan I see you been posting. How you're liking it here.


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

You still havn't answered how you got banned lol. Indeed I have  Tis good, I just can't seem to keep up with posts as much as you guys can lol.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> You still havn't answered how you got banned lol. Indeed I have  Tis good, I just can't seem to keep up with posts as much as you guys can lol.



I been trying to keep up myself. I thought I told you on DA why I got banned?


----------



## Lust (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't keep up with posts. And I'm the co-owner lol


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I been trying to keep up myself. I thought I told you on DA why I got banned?



No I don't think you did  Maybe you did... lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> No I don't think you did  Maybe you did... lol



 Its old news so no worries. Cool thing is I'm back right?


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Ha ha 'dat ass' :3 Indeed it is!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm I'm feeling like we should do a Lounge drawing. Get a few members to work in a group and see who can do a new Naruto related crack pairing pic. What do you guys think? Like no more than 3 to a group maybe?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> I want to be part of the talented artists here, guess i'll just have to start from the bottom



do you have a DA Account then please share it,  ^^



Hand Banana said:


> Hmmm I'm feeling like we should do a Lounge drawing. Get a few members to work in a group and see who can do a new Naruto related crack pairing pic. What do you guys think? Like no more than 3 to a group maybe?



 Welcome back sempei.

hmmm, nice idea but its not gonna work. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> do you have a DA Account then please share it,  ^^
> 
> Welcome back sempei.



Ja. What do you think of a crack pairing contest?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*Bassuu  Bassuuuuuuuu   *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Ja. What do you think of a crack pairing contest?



Official contest or unofficial contest?



Velvet said:


> *Bassuu  Bassuuuuuuuu   *



Oh hey Tifa Chan. ^^ **


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> Oh hey Tifa Chan. ^^ **



*looky looky *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *looky looky *



 Its So Beautiful, ^^
Spades did the shading, Really good.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Official contest or unofficial contest?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey Tifa Chan. ^^ **



unofficial. I just wanna see some of our members try it.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> Its So Beautiful, ^^
> Spades did the shading, Really good.



*she showed me where to do the shading  and i filled it in :3 *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> unofficial. I just wanna see some of our members try it.



Then, You have my permission. Do as you like i will inform e-Nat About it. ^^

Posting some latest speed colorings:


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *she showed me where to do the shading  and i filled it in :3 *



*hugges* you did great. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> *hugges* you did great. ^^



*thank youuuuu*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

You, are welcome. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Then, You have my permission. Do as you like i will inform e-Nat About it. ^^
> 
> Posting some latest speed colorings:




Meh I forgot to put that line in by Sasuke's eye like Helon did.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

*rest time :3 bbl*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Meh I forgot to put that line in by Sasuke's eye like Helon did.



 but it looks good, right?

What Tifa Chan Stay.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2009)

> What Tifa Chan Stay.



*noo Bassu  i feel like im hit by a truck...i wanna lay down for awhile*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

I see, cant be helped then. ^^
Take Care, Bye Bye


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> do you have a DA Account then please share it,  ^^



Sorry cap, i do drawings but i do not have a DA account. So that means i need one to be part of all this?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> Sorry cap, i do drawings but i do not have a DA account. So that means i need one to be part of all this?



No its, not important. ^^
But i recommend you to make one. 

BTW do you have a drawing that you want to submit?


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Submit? How about this, cap?


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Meh I forgot to put that line in by Sasuke's eye like Helon did.



I only did the line because I realised this was from the manga and used that as reference for the shading :3 

By the way I was just curious. My graphics tablet often fails lately, sometimes it just doesn't like to work. As it's been failing most of today it made me wonder who here also uses a graphics tablet? I know some people use a mouse which is well... Quite amazing 

What do you guys use?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Sunabozu >> Experienced Artist

Welcome to The NF artist Lounge, I hope You Enjoy Here. ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> I only did the line because I realised this was from the manga and used that as reference for the shading :3
> 
> By the way I was just curious. My graphics tablet often fails lately, sometimes it just doesn't like to work. As it's been failing most of today it made me wonder who here also uses a graphics tablet? I know some people use a mouse which is well... Quite amazing
> 
> What do you guys use?



I Use My Old Trusty Mouse.


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

See, your work is really good and you use a mouse! If I used a mouse my work would be a lot worse then it is... D:


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

I use both tablet and mouse.


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 31, 2009)

Aha thanks cap! You've very kind to say that actually ... i'm just a beginner


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> See, your work is really good and you use a mouse! If I used a mouse my work would be a lot worse then it is... D:



I use a tablet too, but i like mouse better. 

Tablet:
*Spoiler*: __ 













Mouse:


And all the rest of gallery Lol

@Sunabozu
that is why i say make da account post all of your work there. ^^ 
So i could rank you better,


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

D:
I wish I could use my mouse more, then when my tablet fails I wouldn't be so useless... Well it's working now so I shall try do some stuff ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

*We are happy to announce our 1st contest!*  
*Theme:* 1st Date
*
All you must to do is to draw Nagato and Konan at their 1st date.*
(ONLY NagaKona,without other character and as humans, Be creative! A date is not only in a house)
*
Why that theme?*
Cause it's our 1st contest and also is a mixture between almost all the ideas from the member of this FC & Our  DA FC. 

*The contest starts today,31st August 2009 and will finish on 31 October.*

*Prize & More INFO Please Visit The DA Version Of This FC, Here

Spread Naga Kona Love.*
Peace Out Yours Truly ~Cap. Bassam & Antoinette


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

Orochimaru's death by FAR

like my new drawing?


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> this
> 
> like my new drawing?



Nicely done. Maybe you should try colouring it and keep both copies to compare


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe 

but cause i kinda shaded it already that would require me to make lineart


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm depends... I'm sure you could use it as lineart. But that's upto you ^^


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

well i cant make it cause i'm horrible with the pen tool


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> maybe
> 
> but cause i kinda shaded it already that would require me to make lineart



I might be able to do it. I have to do a really hard lineart today.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

hey your back!! 

okay if you can that'd be awesome but i would like someone else to color it as well


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I might be able to do it. I have to do a really hard lineart today.



Is it the one i told you to do?

Tsukiyo,
Helonzyz Will color it as well. ^^


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

do you like the drawing cap?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

I, have been analyzing it, & i see a really huge improvement in anatomy & sketch details. 

But next time try to make outline a bit darker. 

Keep it up. ^^


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Ya you need to add a pic url to your sig.



banana!!!!!

post your new smexy linearts


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I, have been analyzing it, & i see a really huge improvement in anatomy & sketch details.
> 
> But next time try to make outline a bit darker.
> 
> Keep it up. ^^



well it turned up nicely on the paper...then i scanned it >.>


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2009)

@*tsuki *

gotta mess with the contrast levels and such


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

That works too, thank you for sharing eki.


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Is it the one i told you to do?
> 
> Tsukiyo,
> Helonzyz Will color it as well. ^^



I will? lol I probably could do when the lineart is up, so long as I'm not busy


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

You will color dear, its the high command order. lolx

BTW nice sig


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

O damn... What if I refuse? ;P

Thanks; was going to make my own but with my tablet failing again I thought I'd use this image I found for now :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> O damn... What if I refuse? ;P
> 
> Thanks; was going to make my own but with my tablet failing again I thought I'd use this image I found for now :3



If you refuse you will have to color more line. ^^


----------



## Helonzyz (Aug 31, 2009)

Daaaaaaaamn... lol. Good job I'm nice  I just hope I'm not too busy soon =/


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

_Kengekiha_

i uploaded again, i think it's better now


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

Its Much better now. ^^


----------



## CaloricMoon (Aug 31, 2009)

hello everyone...i finally can come back here....i know i missed alot but after i catch up maybe i can get back to where i was.... missed the lot of you


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2009)

ummm




finishing my homework, starting a new project since its been awhile


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah who are you?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

CaloricMoon (Content Supplier)
He Supplies Fun Content To the lounge & have been missing for over 2 months now. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey your back!!
> 
> okay if you can that'd be awesome but i would like someone else to color it as well



Wheres the drawing?


Cap. Bassam said:


> Is it the one i told you to do?



I don't know really.



EkibyoGami said:


> banana!!!!!
> 
> post your new smexy linearts



I alreadytz didz this



CaloricMoon said:


> hello everyone...i finally can come back here....i know i missed alot but after i catch up maybe i can get back to where i was.... missed the lot of you





Tsukiyo said:


> yeah who are you?



Yea I was gonna say the same.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2009)

yes M.I.A.

seems everyone is these days.




Im thinking.... SasuKarin with a Halloween theme

my anatomy is still shat though


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2009)

*@ Banana* this


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 31, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yes M.I.A.
> 
> seems everyone is these days.
> 
> ...



If you draw it...it can be fixed. *Or your money back guarantee*



Tsukiyo said:


> *@ Banana* Link removed



Right I'll get on it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

New drawing. Its bad ass.

Kid Buu by ~Hand-Banana


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

* Moon ish back 

*


> New drawing. Its bad ass.
> 
> Kid Buu by ~Hand-Banana



* i like the clean lines

 color it

 btw how do you get them so clean...
*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * Moon ish back
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I used to be a manga cleaner so cleaining my sketches is nothing.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

> I used to be a manga cleaner so cleaining my sketches is nothing.


 
* can you tell me how you clean them..*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * can you tell me how you clean them..*



You have a tablet?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*  no *


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *  no *



You know how to use the pen tool in PS?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*yeah   *


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *yeah   *



I use this except I do it with a tablet.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

* i`ll chek it out*

*thnx *


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*<3333333333 thnxx*


----------



## Lust (Sep 1, 2009)

Morn-- Errr Afternoon Lounge


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Spades said:


> Morn-- Errr Afternoon Lounge



 Stop being late.



 Cap I needz help. Can't color the eye part white for my picz  Needz joo 2 doo et. Shitty version of photoshop I haz. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 1, 2009)

Sup lounge! 
How are we all? I'm kinda tired and have a headache... Was up early and enrolling at college so I have a nice posh ID card now  

May test the graphics tablet out soon... See if it would like to work today. By the way Hand-Banana, I saw your Naruto colouring, was pretty cool. If you keep it up you won't need any of us to colour your work ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Sup lounge!
> How are we all? I'm kinda tired and have a headache... Was up early and enrolling at college so I have a nice posh ID card now
> 
> May test the graphics tablet out soon... See if it would like to work today. By the way Hand-Banana, I saw your Naruto colouring, was pretty cool. If you keep it up you won't need any of us to colour your work ^^



Nice! I miss college. Now I feel old 

Also Base coloring I can do. Shading I cannot.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 1, 2009)

lol I've got Uni yet possibly to go...
Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally I am in, Good Morning Lounge. ^^


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 1, 2009)

Morning? Morning?! It's night time here D:


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

Its 3:45AM Here


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 1, 2009)

Razor Sharp Pendulum

it's 6:00 PM here


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

6:29 here in Antarctica.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Stop being late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it has been deleted or w/e








Hai lounge


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Its 3:45AM Here



O course your in front lol. 12:13am here now :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

i must stay ahead that is why i keep my watch 4 hour ahead. @_@


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2009)

cap'n is always on top of things

Who would like to color my sasukarin when im done eh? B/c i sucks at coloring

and + my computer goes slow whenever the file gets too big


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

Show me the lines first, Then i will think. right now i am coloring one of sensei's narusaku lineart.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> it has been deleted or w/e
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I deleted it because he already took care of it.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2009)

ohs

mmk cap'n, ill be finished by today or tomorrow


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 1, 2009)

hey cap like my zombie samurai?


----------



## Elias (Sep 1, 2009)

omg hi everyone.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 1, 2009)

omg who are you?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 1, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> omg hi everyone.



That person in your set looks like a guy. is it a guy?


----------



## Elias (Sep 1, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> omg who are you?



Who am I....WHO AM I?!!?!?!?!?!?! 

lol

I haven't posted in this thread in a long ass time.. Check like 80 pages back. 



Hand Banana said:


> That person in your set looks like a guy. is it a guy?



WHA?!

It's a girl.....


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2009)

Res! long time no seepek

Heres some of my progress


I hate the fact that i had to use a reference, but w/e gets the job done ya know?

My first time drawing karin, Ballsy? i knows but i think i need to fix the head a bit, too big i think


----------



## Elias (Sep 1, 2009)

I love what I see so far EkibyoGami!! Unlike you, i've been lazy with my drawings as of late.... but I think i'll get back in the game. 

Making karin a witch....hmm it fits. 

(I'm not a huge karin fan. )

Btw your set is smexy!


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I love what I see so far EkibyoGami!! Unlike you, i've been lazy with my drawings as of late.... but I think i'll get back in the game.
> 
> Making karin a witch....hmm it fits.
> 
> ...



Thanks Res I knows youve been M.I.A for a while Im rarely going to get to draw as much since school has started and i keep getting barraged with quizes and such.

I knows I was gonna make it a SasuKarin but i didnt know what costume to put on Sasuce

Sexy asians are sexeh


----------



## Elias (Sep 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Thanks Res I knows youve been M.I.A for a while Im rarely going to get to draw as much since school has started and i keep getting barraged with quizes and such.
> 
> I knows I was gonna make it a SasuKarin but i didnt know what costume to put on Sasuce
> 
> Sexy asians are sexeh



School started for me too. 

Hmm well the pic is fine with Karin by herself. You could always add Sasuke later if you wanted.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Sep 1, 2009)

best sig evuuuuuur







hello  XD

*goes back to study ^^*


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2009)

lulz Nat. Everyones a crybabY


----------



## Elias (Sep 1, 2009)

Naruto isn't crying....it's rain!!!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Sep 1, 2009)

keep telling yourself that


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahem Ahem Sensei its study time. 

@Res Novae
he is crying ^^


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok Ok...it was a 2 second break. Now I'm studying ^^;


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*     ellooo*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Tifa Chan.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

* hello Basuu*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

what up tifa chan?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*nottin much.. just watching you drool over my sig *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

its not the sig its the avy.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

* oh you likeee ?*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

I like. 

i want some one to draw konan in this pose. 



Work in progress


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*i can try draw her *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

yes please


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

*okay i`ll try >;3*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 1, 2009)

till then me have sweet dreams. good night


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2009)

* night*


----------



## naruto7747 (Sep 1, 2009)

e-nat said:


> best sig evuuuuuur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should be studying too .


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I like.
> 
> i want some one to draw konan in this pose.
> 
> ...



I will do this

Almost done with my projectpek

Progress:

Im thinking of adding a braclet to her wrist and have a chibi sauce dangling from it. Then maybe add a pumpkin with the Uchiha emblem carved on it

my fingers hurt from so much pen tooling

edit:looks better in full size


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

*soo  everyone must draw a character ?

IM TAKING HINATA THEN !
*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2009)

yo lounge


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *soo  everyone must draw a character ?
> 
> IM TAKING HINATA THEN !
> *



I want a sig velvet. plzpek


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

> I want a sig velvet.



*sig :3 what sig

you want me to make you a sig ?
*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2009)

i'm still waiting for my yoruichi


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

*oh right >.< i forgot *goes to draw**


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sig :3 what sig
> 
> you want me to make you a sig ?
> *



yes plz.  And maybe a smexy ava


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *soo  everyone must draw a character ?
> 
> IM TAKING HINATA THEN !
> *



what are you talking about again?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

> yes plz.  And maybe a smexy ava



*stock in my PM box plz 

*


> what are you talking about again?



* i have no idea*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *stock in my PM box plz
> 
> *
> 
> * i have no idea*



I don't have any in mind. Can you make gifs from anime?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

*>.< no...thats the one thing i cant do*


----------



## Lust (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Loungeee


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice Sasuke set ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

*cori pek *


----------



## Lust (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, I got it from the Giveaway section.

Hi Tifa~


----------



## Sahil (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi minna-san..
long time no see 

my latest work for lounge..


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Sahil! Your work is really good


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 2, 2009)

i am so blank today, T__T

1 + 2 = 3 - 4 = -1 + 5 = 4 - 4 = Bassam


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

these facking guides are no help. _Commits suicide_


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 2, 2009)

Sempei Use this gun 

Lolx what happen?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Sempei Use this gun
> 
> Lolx what happen?




Its the same gun 

 Stupid PS I have here at work with its limited tools.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 2, 2009)

why dont you install another version?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> why dont you install another version?



 I can't.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 2, 2009)

You dont have administrator right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> You dont have administrator right?



Nope. Sure don't.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

wtf? you cant use certain PS tools if you dont have admin. rights? What version you have?


----------



## Rellie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hitsugaya and Hinata

Kisame and Hana

Two latest works, which I did for two of my friends  (I only seem to get around to requests if their total crack *laughs*)


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

kisame one looks good. Should do more poses instead of the side/pose


----------



## Rellie (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I did side pose delibrately because I felt I needed practise in it, I normally draw front poses.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> wtf? you cant use certain PS tools if you dont have admin. rights? What version you have?



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

_slaps Eki_

I have a shitty version of PS and I can't install a better one because I don't have admin rights on my work comp.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2009)

*that sux *


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya but I'm home now and I have CS3 here.


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

i have a free CS2 that i can install anywhere


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*i have a free photoshop 7 *


----------



## Elias (Sep 3, 2009)

e-nat said:


> keep telling yourself that






*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess I don't mind Naruto crying...he's an emotional guy 





Cap. Bassam said:


> Ahem Ahem Sensei its study time.
> 
> @Res Novae
> he is crying ^^



I know! Hey bassam, how have ya been?



Spades said:


> Hi Loungeee



Your set is awesome.....!!!!


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> _slaps Eki_
> 
> I have a shitty version of PS and I can't install a better one because I don't have admin rights on my work comp.



Well where do you work and what do you do? Shouldn't you, you know, be working? lol or does your job involve Photoshop anyway, it's just that it's limited?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*ellooo *


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Like my avatar? Can you make a sig out of it?


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 3, 2009)

I must admit Hand-Banana, your avatar did make me laugh


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*lol           O.o*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> I must admit Hand-Banana, your avatar did make me laugh



:amazed



Velvet said:


> *lol           O.o*


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 3, 2009)

Should it not make me laugh? :S


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Should it not make me laugh? :S



Ya its cool.

 Now gimme the phat loot.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*im scared ....kinda '>.>*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im scared ....kinda '>.>*



where meh set velvet?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*wheres the pic *


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

my ava................


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*its too small*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

zomgs dot dot dot


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

*
Link*

Do the fat chick. Leave out the text stuff.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*i love dots , i eat them for breakfast*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

I posted link. y u b on invis mode 4? u hidin frum sum1?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*no , i just love being a ninja*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

This would make an awesome avatar.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*lol

so you want the sig transed ?
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Poem~ don't laugh, I'm not that good yet._ 



_why do you hide?
and silently cry...

what do you need?
so you won't leave...

i want you here...
my dear...

i need you...
do you need me?

together we are one...
apart we are done...

we give eachother strenght...
forever we are meant...

please don't leave...
because...

i love you...
and you love me..._




Written because I was in a 'emo' mood last night


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *lol
> 
> so you want the sig transed ?
> *



 dur...I don't what that means.



Spades said:


> *Spoiler*: _Poem~ don't laugh, I'm not that good yet._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna ask if that was an emo poem but you beat me to it


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*duuuur nvm*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *duuuur nvm*



Noessss make mes good sig please  sowwry k?


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm THAT fast HB


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm THAT fast HB



 Thats what she said... Oh wait


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

*errrrrrr.....*



 *....sowwy*


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

lol wut               .


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *errrrrrr.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *....sowwy*




Noess. No text. Add a cool frame and dem bird be flapping son.


Spades said:


> lol wut               .




_Pats head_ It was an adult joke dear. Now I feels old


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

> Noess. No text. Add a cool frame and dem bird be flapping son.



*you said text  and what birds =/*


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

No I got what it meant lol. I've used it before


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

* gawd !!!*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * gawd !!!*



sowwrys k? Luk I haz sekritz fo joopek
But k needz teh bird pon dem flappin feelin proper ya' mean?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

* wait wut*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

yA i HAD THE 4000TH POST IN HEREZ

ALSO JUST MAKE IT WITHOUT THE WORDS AND ADD SOME COOL sTUFF. AND MAKE ONE OF THOSE CUSTOM AVA THINGS THAT ALL.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 3, 2009)

Facking caplocks


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

* okay lol*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 3, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 462 Prediction Thread


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Naruto's skin tone could be a tad darker and the shadings darker more but I like it otherwise


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 3, 2009)

on the skin? yeah i was thinking that 

thanks


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

Spades said:


> I think Naruto's skin tone could be a tad darker and the shadings darker more but I like it otherwise



Everything she said

Darker shades bring out the color of the skin/hair more

Im done with my homework so now i can finally start coloring My Witch Karin





Sexy set velvpek


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

I finally got my set done. All day and NOW I get it done..


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2009)

> Sexy set velvpek



*thank you :3*


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

*@*Spade
sooooooo.........you drew that?


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

Nooo xD Found the stock on photobucket.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 3, 2009)

spades what is your drawing style?


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

Thick lineart


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

Thick lineart, bad shading, soft shading.


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Sep 3, 2009)

just something to accent that

posting this here is fine right? i'll delete the post if its not.

an early halloween pic i did today


----------



## Lust (Sep 3, 2009)

LOL at Sakura

Very well done♥


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

RedBakaRanger said:


> walk-in refrigerator
> 
> posting this here is fine right? i'll delete the post if its not.
> 
> an early halloween pic i did today



Naruto one is funneh


looks great, looks like im not the only one doing halloween themed shit so early


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Sep 3, 2009)

lol thx much gaiz

heh can't wait to see what you're doing


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 3, 2009)

hmm let me see spades


----------



## Eki (Sep 4, 2009)

still not finished, about 60%. shades and background, touch-ups.

what you guys think so far? im not that good with coloring/shading


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thank you :3*



and mine?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 4, 2009)

> and mine?



* making it*


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

aww looks so cute so far!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 4, 2009)

* i like it Eki  she looks cute*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

_Slaps everyone in here_

Wake up dammit


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 4, 2009)

*yawns* =3= I'm not a morning person...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Good Morning, Lounge. I just got my head heated by some one. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Damn kids all in school educating and stuff.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Education, is good for kids sempai, ^^

Sempai what would you do if people make fun you being a elite or a pro?

Also i am thinking about RAW coloring Page 10,11 & 14 from this weeks narutos issue.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Education, is good for kids sempai, ^^



I noes 



Cap. Bassam said:


> Sempai what would you do if people make fun you being a elite or a pro?



Do what kids are doing now a days. Dye my hair and color my nails black. Go cry in a corner and write shitty emo songs.



Cap. Bassam said:


> Also i am thinking about RAW coloring Page 10,11 & 14 from this weeks narutos issue.


My tablets down so I'll have to just use the pen tool. But sure I'll take a look at those pages and see what I can do. This weeks was awesome btw.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Do what kids are doing now a days. Dye my hair and color my nails black. Go cry in a corner and write shitty emo songs.



Judgemental are we?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Lolx, Sempai, Thank You,

Oh Good morning spades

BTW i am not requesting cleaning. ^^ i will just color them RAW. need to work more on my Cell Shading. i just realized it. 

Yes this week issue was awesome. ^^
Also the Anime Episode Was Superb, I love the madaras voice it was so badass.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> Judgemental are we?



I do what I can 



Cap. Bassam said:


> Lolx, Sempai, Thank You,
> 
> Oh Good morning spades
> 
> ...



Ya Madara's voice was cool as hell. So glad.

Meh I hate raw coloring.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

+REP tv tokyo for madara voice

Ha RAW Colors are dirty & really dark right ^^
but people keeps on requesting me for coloring RAW. lolz


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

I say meh...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

BTW whats up with that avy. @@


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> BTW whats up with that avy. @@



Don't judge me by my looks.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

U need dental.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> U need dental.



 hmph my teeth are fine


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

You need a extreme make over sempai, ooo


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up cap? How's things going


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh Hello Suna, ^^
Every thing is just fine i was admiring my sempais artistic avy,


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Lounge~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello Spades, How Are You, ^^


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

A bit upset, me and my best friend got in a fight last night.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Who Started first?


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Mainly me, but simply out of a joke, it was just about my low self esteem (I have self esteem issues, sometimes it's high, and sometimes it just drops) and then we just got in a fight, she says she's just upset, and I apologzed for everything, but since she's not online I don't know how she feels.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, Since You Apologized First Its Really Good. How ever give your friend sometime to recover, ^^

Say Spades Have you seen this ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> You need a extreme make over sempai, ooo




Its on like diddy kong 


Spades said:


> Mainly me, but simply out of a joke, it was just about my low self esteem (I have self esteem issues, sometimes it's high, and sometimes it just drops) and then we just got in a fight, she says she's just upset, and I apologzed for everything, but since she's not online I don't know how she feels.



Bake her a cake


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I called her and I fixed everything. Plus I'll give it a few days, and things will be even better.

@Hand Banana;- You're no help, don't talk to me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> Well I called her and I fixed everything. Plus I'll give it a few days, and things will be even better.
> 
> @Hand Banana;- You're no help, don't talk to me.



 No problem.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Did you two had a fight aswell. Lolx whats going on here?


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

We dislike eachother. Nuff said.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> We dislike eachother. Nuff said.



I don't dislike you  But if you dislike me I won't bother to speak with you.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

i say i dont like sempai's avy its reminds me of madonna. 

 you two shake hands


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Madonna makes good music though. She scares me though 

No way!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats an order, 

Shake hands then hug then what ever you want , ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude me hugging a kid?! You trying to get me locked up with the pedos?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

really? i get hugged from tifa chan all the time, ^^

Hmmm, you are thinking something echi.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

You don't get locked up for hugging a 'kid' you get locked up for sexual harrassment, intercourse, watching child pron, etc.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> really? i get hugged from tifa chan all the time, ^^
> 
> Hmmm, you are thinking something echi.





Spades said:


> You don't get locked up for hugging a 'kid' you get locked up for sexual harrassment, intercourse, watching child pron, etc.



 Jesus Christ you two it was a joke.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Then it was a pretty bad joke =/

Anyway, I need some fanart ideas~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

in my country we just these types of peoples, ^^

@Spades
i am so sick of naruto art i am thinking about switching to other arts.

May be death note or something.

@Sempai.
Its ok, i know you were joking.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> Then it was a pretty bad joke =/
> 
> Anyway, I need some fanart ideas~



Meh, can't appeal to all. 


Cap. Bassam said:


> in my country we just these types of peoples, ^^
> 
> @Spades
> i am so sick of naruto art i am thinking about switching to other arts.
> ...



Ya I feel ya. Lets do Bleach. Bunch of emo guys with down syndrome never smiling and such. Or we can do One Piece. i need more One Piece fan art.

I wouldn't use that filter on that.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't mean naruto fanart, ANY fanart


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

one piece sounds interesting, ^^
Got any lineart with colored reference?

also spades i need a vampire. Fanart.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, all right.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> one piece sounds interesting, ^^
> Got any lineart with colored reference?



I did an old One Piece drawing I need to do the lineart for.
But its made by me and not from the manga.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades make sure vampire is a girl, with white hairs. & dreamy eyes, 

I see, sempai any color reference will do i am very good at decoding other peoples coloring style. ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Spades make sure vampire is a girl, with white hairs. & dreamy eyes,
> 
> I see, sempai any color reference will do i am very good at decoding other peoples coloring style. ^^



 I see what you mean now. I was thinking of something else.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

all right will do.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 4, 2009)

Sup guuuys! 
How are we today? I've kinda had a rubbish day as my Graphics tablet won't work as well as other troubles... Although I did go see District 9, which was pretty good 



Cap. Bassam said:


> in my country we just these types of peoples, ^^
> 
> @Spades
> i am so sick of naruto art i am thinking about switching to other arts.
> ...



Yeah same, I get called a Narutard for doing so much Naruto related art... I just find it simpler to do... :S


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Sup guuuys!
> How are we today? I've kinda had a rubbish day as my Graphics tablet won't work as well as other troubles... Although I did go see District 9, which was pretty good
> 
> 
> ...



District 9? I am thinking about going seeing that tonight or the GI Joe movie.

My tablet is not working as well either.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, although I didn't like the ending =/ I wanted to see GI Joe but my friends had heard it wasn't that great and wouldn't go... 

Mines not been working properly for a while now D:


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

15 minutes and I can go home  time is going slow.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

I back from, eye specialist , damn my left eye is super weak -1 what ever that means. 

Right -2 | Left -1
Can anyone explain??


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

astigmatism, you haz it


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

spades do you read manga? if so can i recommend you one? Karin
So far its good but where are her fangs.

@Sempai
"astigmatism, you haz it" ??????

Somebody please tell me how bad is -1 eyesight. T__T


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

20/20 is normal vision. Or if you're in Europe i think its 6/6.

Your vision is -2/-1. So you must had your eyes measured in meters. How visions works by howstuffworks



> The expression "20/20" is so common in the United States that there's even a TV show named after it. Here's where the 20/20 designation comes from.
> 
> By looking at lots of people, eye doctors have decided what a "normal" human being should be able to see when standing 20 feet away from an eye chart. If you have 20/20 vision, it means that when you stand 20 feet away from the chart you can see what the "normal" human being can see. (In metric, the standard is 6 meters and it's called 6/6 vision). In other words, your vision is "normal" -- most people can see what you see at 20 feet. (From here on, please assume that the word "normal" has quotes around it).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm not doing herfangs, but i will do blood dripping down from her lips.

I read a better mangs called Vampire Knight.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

I will check it out right now, thank you very much sempai.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm not doing herfangs, but i will do blood dripping down from her lips.
> 
> I read a better mangs called Vampire Knight.



But chibi ones are cute, ^^

I see, I cant wait for the final result.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I will check it out right now, thank you very much sempai.



Cap if it makes you feel better. My vision is 17 - 135


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 4, 2009)

My visions absolutely crap and has been majority of my life :3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

@sempai
i dont know if it good, lol but does your vision get blury?

@helen
ahh, but my case is serious. T__T

I dont want glasses


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 4, 2009)

My vision is blurry 24/7 and I mean really blurry... I wear glasses all the time D: Although after about 14 years I like my glasses


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> My vision is blurry 24/7 and I mean really blurry... I wear glasses all the time D: Although after about 14 years I like my glasses


Glasses Nooooooo, T__T
Its a burdden.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm more into the hot fierce vampires...


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> @sempai
> i dont know if it good, lol but does your vision get blury?
> 
> @helen
> ...



Actually I read the wrong number. I'm 20/60. So that means if someone stands 60 feet away from the wall with normal vision. They can see the same thing I see if I stand 20 feet away from the wall.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm more into the hot fierce vampires...


Lolz, in my case i think vampires should be more like R+V. 



Hand Banana said:


> Actually I read the wrong number. I'm 20/60. So that means if someone stands 60 feet away from the wall with normal vision. They can see the same thing I see if I stand 20 feet away from the wall.



how is that even possible, I gotta read it all,


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

+REP, She does have a dreamy eyes ,  what should i name her,


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

Eyes are always my fave thing to draw/colour.

Erika? lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> Eyes are always my fave thing to draw/colour.
> 
> Erika? lol



Nice, I like erika. 

Ahem Ahem Now erika chan come and suck this capt's blood.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

xD! Well glad you liked it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

she is pretty.

Also, its very neatly done even so it was a speed job, keep it up spades. 

BTW your drawing style is very similar to Princess Lover Anime Drawing style you just need to work a little more with the facial anatomy Special with the chin area. ^^

BTW i love it, ^^ thank you.


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2009)

It was kinda hard to do because my sketchbook is bigger than my scanner so I had to play around with the lights in order to get rid of the shading blotches from the scanner-- long story.

Thank you!~

I'm working on styles right now so my drawings will be a bit odd.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

i see,  Here is the anime if you are interested.

Side note i love the shading style on this anime. I will adopt it. soon 

I wish you luck, hope you develop a great style


----------



## Eki (Sep 4, 2009)

Cap'n did you see my latest work?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Which, one was it EKI? Please post it again, ^^


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2009)

I've arrived with oodles of promises for next month!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah, Mider T Sama It been a while, ^^

oodles of fun. my friend is drawing a zombie banana. ^^


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 5, 2009)

Cap. are you colouring manga this week? Have you started?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2009)

Good mornings folks.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 5, 2009)

Good morning Sempai, ^^

Helen They asked me to color, 4,10,13

First i was thinking not to color for them anymore they lack in respect department, later j4 he apologized so, i had no choice.

helen if you want to color for them make sure you tell them, that you need proper credit for your work.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 5, 2009)

Lounge I am rather upset and frustrated right now... Please help to cheer me up 



Cap. Bassam said:


> Helen They asked me to color, 4,10,13
> 
> First i was thinking not to color for them anymore they lack in respect department, later j4 he apologized so, i had no choice.
> 
> helen if you want to color for them make sure you tell them, that you need proper credit for your work.



Yeah I was going to but then my Graphics Tablet failed again, so I told J4 not so long ago that I couldn't colour this week. lol I think they do respect you, they were just messing around


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Which, one was it EKI? Please post it again, ^^





im still trying to fugyre out the shades and background and shit.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 5, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Lounge I am rather upset and frustrated right now... Please help to cheer me up



 Cheer Up, Helen o Chan , Here

hmmm, they want you to color page 2 & 12. :ho i will tell them to assign some one else with those pages,

@eki
I dont like this image she has much more cuter pic on the Internet. it like she is saying captain please do me.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you, I shall try 
Yeah, and even then I asked for one page, I've never coloured a page before...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

* no ideas for drawing..helpz*


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

oops sorry bout that


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * no ideas for drawing..helpz*


Where is my konan 


Helonzyz said:


> Thank you, I shall try
> Yeah, and even then I asked for one page, I've never coloured a page before...


Shall i inform them? that you are going to color?


EkibyoGami said:


> oops sorry bout that



 trust me eki i want to see it finished, by farthis is one of your best work.


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

i knows right? 

pek


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

> Where is my konan



*ooh so i`ll be drawin Konan  okay*


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 5, 2009)

A cool pic i took from the naruto artbook


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

Sakura looks great i school clothespek


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

*Bassu i opened my shop agen *


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

lol after about a month


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

* i was stressed*


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

eat a cookie


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

*i ate a box  they didnt help*


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 5, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Shall i inform them? that you are going to color?



I dunno, I did tell J4 and he said it was alright. Upto you if you want to re-tell them lol


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

what kind of tablet do you have Helon?


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 5, 2009)

Ermm a Trust one, don't think they're a very well known company.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 5, 2009)

*Latest Work, Reviews Please.*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Bassu i opened my shop agen *



 i will start working from tomorrow.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Bassu i opened my shop agen *



Guess I'm not getting that set huh?


----------



## Lust (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet if you wake up and see this, I'll work in your shop, but I doubt I'll get much done, I'll help out when you're getting to many requests~


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 5, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Latest Work, Reviews Please.*



Cap. stop working so much! Your making us (or me at least) look bad! Ha ha! Nice work, looks pretty good


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Cap. stop working so much! Your making us (or me at least) look bad! Ha ha! Nice work, looks pretty good



Its expected of him. Otherwise he'll get rusty. And I've still yet to see a good coloring tut I can use.


----------



## Lust (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Elias (Sep 6, 2009)

Cap. I like it, I like it a lot!


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

good job on the ichigo spades

bah, finally got home at 2:50 am 

Im drunk


----------



## Velvet (Sep 6, 2009)

> i will start working from tomorrow.


*kay 

*


> Velvet if you wake up and see this, I'll work in your shop, but I doubt I'll get much done, I'll help out when you're getting to many requests~


*yay twiny pek

*


> Guess I'm not getting that set huh?


*every time i open the pic i start to laugh and couldnt finish it 

*


> Im drunk



*party time !*


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

well not really party time b.c tonight was beyond gay. too much to explain but yea, wtf you doing up so late velv?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 6, 2009)

> well not really party time b.c tonight was beyond gay. too much to explain but yea, wtf you doing up so late velv?



*its not late at all for me  its 1pm for me*


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 6, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Its expected of him. Otherwise he'll get rusty. And I've still yet to see a good coloring tut I can use.



Have you not tried Amaretti's tutorial on Deviantart? That's what I did and it was really good 



EkibyoGami said:


> bah, finally got home at 2:50 am
> 
> Im drunk



Heh, nicely done  I was up until 3:30am and that was without drinking... I have a sad life  lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2009)

Amaretti's style is something I don't wanna use. People seem to easily recognize his coloring style and use it.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 6, 2009)

In what way do you mean? :S


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> In what way do you mean? :S



Its just too common. Any forum he posted on everyone recognizes his style. His shade techniques, palettes. Plus only smart people can follow that tut. I'm pretty stupid when it comes to shading. So I need something a little easier.

Oh and click on that youtube vid in my sig. A guy here made it and its well done/ We might kick out that other guy who claimed he can make vids and add this guy.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd never seen his work until I found the tutorial. Am I smart then? lol. I think I coped ok with it and I think I'm slowly working some techniques into my own  

Yeah I've seen it, it's pretty good. lol who does the videos usually?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> I'd never seen his work until I found the tutorial. Am I smart then? lol. I think I coped ok with it and *I think I'm slowly working some techniques into my own  *
> 
> Yeah I've seen it, it's pretty good. lol who does the videos usually?



 yup I noticed.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2009)

And my tablet is down for the count. Apparently someone in my household of *two* informed my a substance with a highly source of vitamin d was spilled into it.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

thats why i always put my tablet back in the box


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 6, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> And my tablet is down for the count. Apparently someone in my household of *two* informed my a substance with a highly source of vitamin d was spilled into it.



O noez... D: Mines just a faulty wire I believe, if I mess around with it I can get it to work, well as long as it doesn't restart my computer first :3

I spilt drink on my laptop once... It mucked it up for abit, the mouse wouldn't work properly and the keys were sticky but it's all good now. O them drinks


----------



## Lust (Sep 6, 2009)

Kisuke Urahara - Winter Smile


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

lines thick as usual but looks good


----------



## Lust (Sep 6, 2009)

I found the lineart like that, so that one is NOT my fault xD


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> lines thick as usual but looks good



 oh you...



Helonzyz said:


> O noez... D: Mines just a faulty wire I believe, if I mess around with it I can get it to work, well as long as it doesn't restart my computer first :3
> 
> I spilt drink on my laptop once... It mucked it up for abit, the mouse wouldn't work properly and the keys were sticky but it's all good now. O them drinks



Yea... well this has been a set back. That tablet cost a lot of money. I got about $3600 saved up but thats emergency money. I might buy another in Oct seeing how I will receive 3 checks. Or might just say to hell with it. I don't rely on the tablet much any how. It will just make cleaning much more harder for me.


----------



## Lust (Sep 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Work in progress, 3 screenshots_


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 6, 2009)

Spades is getting better & better Day by Day. Good Work Spades.



Latest Work


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work man. I been working on a new piece too. Not a manga page either. Should have it done late by tonight.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 6, 2009)

where is my naruto with a cigar??


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> where is my naruto with a cigar??



Oi oi I forgot all about that Cap. 

 But in the mean time check out my newest work. Almost finished.

The ANTI Naru/Hina


----------



## melo (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Gaara Sama Thats Much Better.*
> 
> ​



love this! reps

deidara's boobies.lol.
tobi is sooo cute...
when he is not madara.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 7, 2009)

Oi oi I found a tut for shading thats easy enough for me to understand. i found it browsing Cap's favs.

Advanced Tutorial Colouring by ~undying-sama Figured I link it here just in case someone else wants to use it.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 7, 2009)

Lounge, I have horrible friends that upset me quite frequently lately and then don't understand how 

I'm glad you guys are nicer  I shall try do some more work soon, just getting settled at college this week ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

what should we say, we are good boys. lolz


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Oi oi I found a tut for shading thats easy enough for me to understand. i found it browsing Cap's favs.
> 
> Advanced Tutorial Colouring by ~undying-sama Figured I link it here just in case someone else wants to use it.



that is a good tutorial. but this is my personal fav.


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2009)

Well school starts tomorrow,and I will only have internet for 3 hours a day. So there's a high chance of me making a lot of more art, since I won't be online and my Corel Painter will be on all day long. I will be drawing a lot, but I doubt I will post most. Nonetheless I will post some of my better artworks~

Bye everyone<3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

Bye, Spades Study well. Enjoy School Life. *cries*


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2009)

Me? Study? HA! Uhm I mean, yes of course <3

I will 

Daww why are you crying D:


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

Study Well. ^^

Lounge will be lonely.


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't need to study. 

[shrug] Wait until I have a break / week-end, I'm on 5 hours during the week-end


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 7, 2009)

Better then the boy I know, he's a twat... Yet he doesn't understand why he is... So yeah your good boys :3 lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> I don't need to study.
> 
> [shrug] Wait until I have a break / week-end, I'm on 5 hours during the week-end



Study Young Study Old Studying Is Better Then Stalking Sasuke Alone. 

Lolz, 

Good To Hear that you will be on on weekends ^^

@Helon
Lolz, I feel sorry for that boy.


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2009)

I do not stalk Sasuke 

Yeah yeah, geez you sound like my dad.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> I do not stalk Sasuke
> 
> Yeah yeah, geez you sound like my dad.



I saw you stalking sasuke. 
And just today i found a half naked sasuke pic. on your da.

Nice Art, Lolz he is blushing too much. ^^

Adding Celias Latest Art. 



Side note: where do you think narutos hand is?


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2009)

And?  Doesn't mean i'm stalking him


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

sure it dosnt


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 7, 2009)

Asian chicks really do have big eyes outside of anime/manga.


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

big and beautifulpek


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*guys wachu think  im trying my own shading style*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 8, 2009)

It nice.

Only it needs some more work. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*i was only messing with the brushes *



*second try >.<*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 8, 2009)

Bro can you make me a set outta this?


Because Velvet won't


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

> Because Velvet won't


 
*........*

* plz tell me its ok plzz*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 8, 2009)

Is that supposed to be that chick off Goof Troops?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*umm no o.o...just an OC*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG i feel asleep Again. Need some rest.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*after....over an hour...im done...with the skin *falls off the chair**


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *after....over an hour...im done...with the skin *falls off the chair**



i like this skin tone much better.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*is it good ? is it *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 8, 2009)

its too, tan. but i can not say until i see a fully colored version.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*she is kinda latino so  i made it darker*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 8, 2009)

i see. then complete it till i get a good nap. ^^

Sempei i am waiting for that kakashi lines. make sure you don't release it on DA, until i release the colored version. 

It will be Collab.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*ok i`ll try *


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

link


*guys im done !!!! wachu think *


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2009)

looks good

skin tones blend good


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*thank  you*


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 10, 2009)

Sup lounge!
It is very quiet in here recently. Is everyone busy with things such as school? I'm at College now but I'm only in for 2 and a half days :3


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

hmm not really, kinda just got bored with my halloween project and school isnt being much of a bother at the moment.

But yea i need to get back on track with coloring my drawing, but i need a good tutorial


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 10, 2009)

Thas no good  
Must admit though I havn't really done anything and even though I've been at College I've still had a fair bit of free time =/
Just look on Deviantart or something, I'm sure you'll find one eventually that suits you


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Sup lounge!
> It is very quiet in here recently. Is everyone busy with things such as school? I'm at College now but I'm only in for 2 and a half days :3



Finished school 2 1/2 years ago. been the same for me. Working and doing linearts.


----------



## Lust (Sep 10, 2009)

link

just a random and quick draw


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool work. I just finished a new piece as well

Link


----------



## Buraddo (Sep 11, 2009)

Good stuff, doods. Good stuff indeed.  

Dropping the lineart of my next piece luls.




He looks girly as fuck hahaha, maybe it's because when I first saw Suigetsu before getting to his part in the manga thanks to google, I thought he was a chick.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 12, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> Good stuff, doods. Good stuff indeed.
> 
> Dropping the lineart of my next piece luls.
> 
> ...



I know a really good eye specialist, if you want i can give you his contact. 

Superb Job, ^^


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 12, 2009)

Spades Imma do a lineart of Naruto as a punk rocker from one of the covers. You wanna take the honor of coloring it? You should be able to have some fun with it. If you do decide to do it host the finished result on your page. And I'll just put the lineart on mine.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Newest Photoshop works_ 















critiques? ;]


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

1,2, and 4th are my favspek


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 12, 2009)

150 x 150 version: *X* | stock: *X

*Rate it & some critique would be nice.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

why do you size it like that if you cant use it? Looks good btw.


----------



## Lust (Sep 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Spades Imma do a lineart of Naruto as a punk rocker from one of the covers. You wanna take the honor of coloring it? You should be able to have some fun with it. If you do decide to do it host the finished result on your page. And I'll just put the lineart on mine.



Yeah, sure sounds good.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> why do you size it like that if you cant use it? Looks good btw.


I can use it on 3 other forums


----------



## Kairi (Sep 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> 1,2, and 4th are my favspek



Thanks <3


Kenneth said:


> 150 x 150 version: *X* | stock: *X
> 
> *Rate it & some critique would be nice.



I like it, mind telling me how you do the colors?

The only thing I dislike about the avatar is that while I'm a big fan of sharpening, it is _too_ sharpened in certain areas. I assume you duplicated the layer or Applied image && sharpened. 
You don't have to, its just my suggestion. You know how picky I am.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

probably happened when you boosted up the colors with contrast or somthing


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 12, 2009)

50% done with the lineart Spades. Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Lust (Sep 12, 2009)

just taking webcam pics for facebook 

sweet, can't wait to see it


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn Eki Your Set is giving me *nose bleed*

Lolz

Good Night Every One. ^^


----------



## Lust (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

ah nice coloring spades, looks good


----------



## Lust (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks                   ~


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 12, 2009)

Spades and I are a team aren't we?


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice job Spades


----------



## Lust (Sep 13, 2009)

@HB;- Yes we are! 

Thanks <3


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2009)

* lounge*


----------



## Bellville (Sep 13, 2009)

Long time no see, everyone.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 13, 2009)

Remind us who you are stranger.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bassu been on the past 2 days ?*


----------



## Bellville (Sep 13, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Remind us who you are stranger.



 You're breakin' my heart, here!

I guess I should come 'round more often.


----------



## uchiha_luvin (Sep 15, 2009)

*akatsuki fanaccesory*

handmade rhinestone'd akatsuki iphone case!

did this to my phone personally and now have this one for my iphone. they are for sale just as an fyi. akatsuki FTW!


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 15, 2009)

65 bucks are you kidding me?


----------



## Bellville (Sep 15, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> 65 bucks are you kidding me?



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Eki (Sep 15, 2009)

fuck that piece of shit, i could make my own with some fucking super glue and shit


----------



## Lust (Sep 15, 2009)

Daaamnn Eki, awesome spoiler


----------



## Eki (Sep 15, 2009)

i know


did it turn you??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice SIG EKI

Adding My Latest Coloring. 



Be Gone for 5 days, EID Vacation.


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

uchiha_luvin said:


> handmade rhinestone'd akatsuki iphone case!
> 
> did this to my phone personally and now have this one for my iphone. they are for sale just as an fyi. akatsuki FTW!



Nice, but no one is gonna pay 65 bucks


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

well, i've been posting some art for a while here in fan art,
but i didn't really notice the artist lounge 
now i know what it is, i'd like to join if that's alright for you guys 

links to my threads in fanart are here:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 17, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> fuck that piece of shit, i could make my own with some fucking super glue and shit



LOL be nice.


Agovernment said:


> well, i've been posting some art for a while here in fan art,
> but i didn't really notice the artist lounge
> now i know what it is, i'd like to join if that's alright for you guys
> 
> ...



Proportions and anatomy is what you need to work on.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Proportions and anatomy is what you need to work on.



yeah i know, basically all the 'negative' feedback i get is that i have to work on those, and i'm trying to improve them, but it'll take some time though, remember that...

does that mean i'm not accepted?


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

^ You'll have to ask the owner or Cap, they will judge your artworks


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 17, 2009)

Agovernment said:


> yeah i know, basically all the 'negative' feedback i get is that i have to work on those, and i'm trying to improve them, but it'll take some time though, remember that...
> 
> does that mean i'm not accepted?



Yea bro pretty much.






Naw I'm kidding anyone is welcome to join. Cap. will decide your position.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Yea bro pretty much.
> 
> Naw I'm kidding anyone is welcome to join. Cap. will decide your position.



alright thanks 

i've already pm'd him so we'll see when he comes online


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 17, 2009)

*Agovernment* > *Anime Sketch Artist*

I hope You Enjoy Your Self Here. ^^


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Agovernment* > *Anime Sketch Artist*
> 
> I hope You Enjoy Your Self Here. ^^



Thank you very much! 
Anime Sketch Artist, such an honour 

i will do my best to participate as much as possible in this lounge


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Cap, can I join? my OTP isn't to everyone's taste but I will be working on other fanarts soon...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 17, 2009)

*Slinkymilinky > Experienced Artist*

I Hope You Enjoy Here, ^^

I see you are also good with photo retouching.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*aw Bassu is gone on a vacation *


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Lounge


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*hello there*


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Sep 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Slinkymilinky > Experienced Artist*
> 
> I Hope You Enjoy Here, ^^
> 
> I see you are also good with photo retouching.



Thanks for the add Cap! yeah, I like playing with photoshop


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*nice avi

is that you ?
*


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Twinny~


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*hey  twiny*


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

How are you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*im good /bored/lazy/bored

you ?
*


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm pretty good,

tired from school though


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*mwahahaha no school for me today*


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky twinny


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*ofc i am *


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

well I have a half day tomorrow, so I guess I'll be able to finish out the week


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

* i wont be on school till Wed*


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Jeez, lucky.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi everyone ! 

i'm working on a new naruto fan art
it'll be a concept drawing 

i well reveal more details later ^^


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*i want screen shots *


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i want screen shots *



sorry velvet,
but i'm drawing now in my student chamber in the city of my university...
sunday i'm going back home for a day, so i'll hope i get it finished by then so i can scan it (scanner is home ^^)

but if you want, i can already say what i'm going to draw


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*yes plz *


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm drawing naruto, but not the naruto you know...
it's going to be a concept drawing who shows naruto in the future if some things didn't happen in the manga and others did happen which were supposed not to happen...

sorry, i've been thinking about this and i decided not to tell the whole story i had in mind, because i think it would be the best if you'd read it while you see the picture...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*im interested *


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Mm, your idea sounds good to me, can't wait to see it


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

haha thank you ! 

i'm working really hard on this one 
it's going to be a pastel work, again, but i really hope it's going to become my best


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*im sure it`ll be great  *


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *nice avi
> 
> is that you ?
> *



Hi Velvet! Yeah, my friend had a Naruto cosplay party a while ago! it was really fun


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*sounds fun *


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Cosplay


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*i never tryed to cosplay *


----------



## Lust (Sep 17, 2009)

I cosplayed as Haku 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*pics or it didnt happen *


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

i never tried it 
in what character would you dress-up then?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ino or Hinata *


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm gonna get into Cosplaying, but I am waiting til I finish High School xD

I have already planned on a few cosplayed.

Naruto,
Beyond Birthday,
Rangiku Matsumoto,
and maybe Light Yagami.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

haha i really wouldn't now what i'd cosplay 
i have brown curly hear (not that much curly though, but still),
 so it's already kinda f*cked up for me 

any suggestions anyone? 


btw, after 2 hours of work, i think i've already finished 35% to 50% of my concept drawing, so i'm pretty sure it will be ready sunday


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*omg awesome  cant wait to see*


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

Who here is good at coloring? Sorry for the interuption ...


----------



## Laurens (Sep 17, 2009)

never tried it sorry 

and i don't use any digital utilities...


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

It seems Cap and Banana aren't here too


----------



## Lust (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *pics or it didnt happen *




it was 2 years ago, i deleted all the photos from my camera.



Sunabozu said:


> Who here is good at coloring? Sorry for the interuption ...



I am, well..sorta


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

Spades said:


> I am, well..sorta



Well, since you say so then do you think you could color this? I really suck at coloring and i would be grateful if anyone can help me color that.


----------



## Lust (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll try. Any specific colour choice?


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll have to leave that to you ... sorry ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*im doin a draw of Konan as an angel *


----------



## Lust (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah, that's fine <3

I'll start on it once I'm done reading some manga chapters


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

hey, i'm not forcing ya or anything, if you feel like giving up, then quickly tell me


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*what is your fav song guys ?*


----------



## Lust (Sep 17, 2009)

No way, I'm colouring it

Mine is Just Like You by Three Days Grace.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*nice*

*i dont have a fav at the moment*


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't have a favorite song too lol. I'm going now. Spades you can take your time coloring, i don't mind ... well, see you people soon ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

*cyaa  *


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Sep 17, 2009)

Lazy Eye by the Silversun Pickups at the moment. Can't get it out my head! argh!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Morning Lounge, ^^

Adding A Latest Coloring,



*Enjoy. ^^*
Also Its A Nagato & Konan Week. At The Lounge Submit Any Art Related To Them. 
*Friday 18 Sep 2009 To Friday 25 Sep 2009

Also Submitting Your Own Coloring Will Earn You REP Rewards.

See You All Later Got A Plane To Catch.
*
*
@Tifa Chan*
My FAV Song Is Super Junior Sorry Sorry, ^^


----------



## Eki (Sep 17, 2009)

i think it looks good cap'n but something about konan's hair color throws it off a bit


----------



## Lust (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2009)

> *@Tifa Chan
> *My FAV Song Is Super Junior Sorry Sorry, ^^


 
*omg i love that song too *


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 17, 2009)

This sexy little bitch


----------



## Laurens (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Velvet! I can't wait to see your Konan drawing !

My favorite song of all time is 'muse - citizen erased',
but the one i play the most these last days is 'balthazar - this is a flirt' 

Btw, i like your coloring, Cap. !


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

Favorite song for the moment is Starstruck by Lady Gaga, but my fave changes often


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*my fav right now is lil wayne *


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine is still Just Like You - Three Days Grace 

But Going Under - Evanescence is a close second.


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

Evanescence<3

they are amazing, Amy Lee is so pretty~


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*twinyy <333*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I finally found a notebook I lost in the first week of school...and since classes were boring and I was flying through the work...







I am now known as the school's best artist..


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

Spades said:


> Well I finally found a notebook I lost in the first week of school...and since classes were boring and I was flying through the work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh jeez, sis you can't get any better<333 I am known as maybe the 4th best in my school, my best guy friend Taylor is the best though.

Hey Tifa twinny<33


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yes I can, and I will. One day..in like...20 or so years you will see my art in art galleries  [life goal that will never happen ]

Sweet


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

That will come true damnits!

Mhmm<3


----------



## Laurens (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, everyone in the artist's gallery is just the best 

btw, i finished my concept fan work, and i'm really happy with the result 
i'll scan it as soon as possible (sunday afternoon probably )


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Sima said:


> That will come true damnits!
> 
> Mhmm<3



I hope  I am so determined to have that happen I'm already planning what University to go to 

<33



Agovernment said:


> haha, everyone in the artist's gallery is just the best
> 
> btw, i finished my concept fan work, and i'm really happy with the result
> i'll scan it as soon as possible (sunday afternoon probably )



Sweet, can't wait to see it


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*hmm we are talking who is the best artists in school ?*


*funnn*

* i`ve won the art contests in my town , those that my school made  they do it every year*

* they even send my draws in other towns schools to show them and i never see them agen...im sad*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

That's why I always refuse to give my drawings away. Unless I have them scanned. Then they can rip them if they want xD


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*i had to give them  winner gets their draws showed in other 10-15 schools*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn =/

But nonetheless congratz~


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*yeah i shouldve go to an art school*

*but there was none in my town and since my other passion is cooking*

*cooking school for me *rubs head**


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Cooking 

I can't cook...at all.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*im having a bad time making a cake*

*kinda suck at them*

*but im good at everything else....but cant make simple things like pancakes *

* im kinda good at the hard stuff...i mean those recipies that are hard*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

I can only cook if it can be made in the microwave. Otherwise have a phone ready to call 911.


















I mean it.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*and after my "cooking" you`ll need like 40-50 people to clean after me*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*yeah wich gives me an idea*


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

I wish I could cook


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*eeehh the bad thing is you`ll have to clean up after yourself haha its not fun*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Which explains why my room is beyond messy. I miss my floor


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*and i barely use my room*

*well only for sleeping....and drawing*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm in my room all day. I have everything here...almost xD


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

I sleep and watch tv in my room xD


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*the tv in my room broke '>.>*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

So any of you working on any art~?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed




*my room is so messy*

*and yeah , working on some Konan art*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

You call THAT messy?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

* it is.....i usualy have sketches and draws everywhere*


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

God mine is horrible right now, I haven't cleaned it up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*mine is so girly *


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

lol Mine is otaku-ish, I have a bunch of anime posters and merch everywhere. then I have a bunch of band posters up, and stuffs

I wouldn't call mine girly, but its not boyish either.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*>.> mine is too...hmmm....the walls are too empty*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Gimme 20 min. I'll show you guys my WHOLE room. 



I'm a slob. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*yay room pics *


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

lol kay sis~


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*i wanna see twiny`s room*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a few more minutes~ PB is slow.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*why dont you use *



*its faster*


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd show my room, but you have to wait til I clean it


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Naw.



*Spoiler*: _My room is da f* bomb though :zaru_


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*my room is messy right now*

*havent cleaned in a week*


*Cori lets switch rooms *


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Hell no  sorry luv, your room doesn't suit me.


And yes, that is a halloween plastic chain on my wall


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*but but...your room ish so cool *


* i want it*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes I know it is  And right now it's....semi-clean 

Too bad


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)

Geez I want a tv like yours


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*  then im moving and guna live with you  . . . *


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

That was part of my Christmas present. I  got it cuz

1. my dad has an obsession with huge ass TV's
2. I got only A's on my report card

@Tifa;- No.  My room <3


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

* but but...twiny...come on...you wont notice im there*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Trust me, noone is allowed in my room....

mainly because of the mess xD


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*awwwww  *goes emo**


----------



## Sima (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*i wanet to watch movies on the big TV *


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

....[sigh] Fine. But the bed is mine.

because i have too many pillows under the covers. I barely fit in there now.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

* i`ll sleep on the couch no worry  pek*


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay then~

Oh. And don't go in my closet.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*>.> okay...*

*can i play with your swords *


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2009)

The wooden one, yes. The real one, don't touch <3


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2009)

*okay twiny  *hugs**



*Edit :*

Link removed

*new art*


----------



## Luckyirishlass (Sep 19, 2009)

This sounds like a silly question *twiddles tumbs nervously* but can u post up ur own work here??


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely, go ahead mang.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't check here for one day and there's lots of pages to catch up on... Thanks guuuuuys :3

Looking at room pictures, none of you can say your room is a mess! Mine is absolutely awful, and it's like that all of the time as I have stuff I can't put anywhere else... Spades your room looked pretty awesome; big tv much? I also spy an Xbox, I has an Xbox :3

Guuuuys I think my Graphics Tablet has actually broken now, it won't do anything... Which is a real pain as I've wanted to draw; so no drawing from me possibly at the moment D:


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*will i gets comments on draw ...*

*i made some color changes too  hmm hmm*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> I don't check here for one day and there's lots of pages to catch up on... Thanks guuuuuys :3
> 
> Looking at room pictures, none of you can say your room is a mess! Mine is absolutely awful, and it's like that all of the time as I have stuff I can't put anywhere else... Spades your room looked pretty awesome; big tv much? I also spy an Xbox, I has an Xbox :3
> 
> Guuuuys I think my Graphics Tablet has actually broken now, it won't do anything... Which is a real pain as I've wanted to draw; so no drawing from me possibly at the moment D:



lol.

Mine is semi-clean, not fully messy. Yes, 42inch I think. And yep! a 360 but I don't got live yet 

Awww D:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

I got bored, and I drew a new set dancing around* I got bery bored, so I made a gif of my set~ <3


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

The head is a bit too big for the body overall, and if you look closely the chin is too far right, try centering it a bit.

I like it though.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

I know, I drew the outline when I was half-asleep D:

Thank you


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

I do some of my best wok when half asleep, and I don't know why Dx


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

I do my best pics in school XD My bio teacher doesn't mind, he thinks my drawings are cool By cool, I mean blood and guts and that shit in my bio notebook


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

I did 3 sketches yesterday in class


Spades said:


> Well I finally found a notebook I lost in the first week of school...and since classes were boring and I was flying through the work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

/double post


*Spoiler*: _New Pictures_


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*omg you killed your cat *


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a different photo 

I would never kill my cat <333


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

* you killed your.......fish ?*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

...It's fake blood Tifa 

I only have a cat


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

* you drink blood...you vampire*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a compliment


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

* omg your guna drink my blood when i sleep*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm kicking you out hun


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*     wai*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

I want my room to myself <3


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

* but but....my room is 5 steps away from yours  im too lazy to go to my room...twiny come onn*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*.............what if i give you a box of cookies*


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope                  ~


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*arggg *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 19, 2009)

What do you guys think?

Tifa Chan You Can Have My Room. ^o^


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*i like it 


hey bassu >.> got you that konan pic
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i like it
> 
> 
> hey bassu >.> got you that konan pic
> *



I Saw it dear, It was really really cute. ^^

Adding My Latest Experiment


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 19, 2009)

@ Cap

That special effect is amazing, especially the raindrops! Sorry but i just have to ask. How do you guys do all these ... is there a good tutorial on those?


----------



## Laurens (Sep 20, 2009)

i've uploaded my concept art 

check it out here: Link removed

hope you guys like it


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> lol.
> 
> Mine is semi-clean, not fully messy. Yes, 42inch I think. And yep! a 360 but I don't got live yet
> 
> Awww D:



Pssh semi-clean... Wow, I'm not surprised! D'aww D: 



Spades said:


> /double post
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New Pictures_




Pretty Kitty


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Good Morning Lounge, ^-^



Sunabozu said:


> @ Cap
> 
> That special effect is amazing, especially the raindrops! Sorry but i just have to ask. How do you guys do all these ... is there a good tutorial on those?


Well there are lots of tutorials, on DA Suna. But seriously they wont help you alto. you will have to learn by your self. that is the best way. ^^



Agovernment said:


> i've uploaded my concept art
> 
> check it out here: here
> 
> hope you guys like it


OMD it look so traditional very very nice job Agovernment. Hmmm, Spades might be able to give you a complete review since she is good at this stuff.

Adding My Latest Work : Here
Spades dear & everyone i need your reviews on this one.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> OMD it look so traditional very very nice job Agovernment. Hmmm, Spades might be able to give you a complete review since she is good at this stuff.
> 
> Adding My Latest Work : Here
> Spades dear & everyone i need your reviews on this one.



oh thank you very much Cap.  

btw i really love your newest work! awesome job you did there!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Agovernment said:


> oh thank you very much Cap.
> 
> btw i really love your newest work! awesome job you did there!



Thank You, Agovernment I am glad you liked it.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 20, 2009)

Great work Cap, I saw your work earlier but forgot to comment as I was at a friends house ^^; I want to colour something like that but I think my graphics tablet has officially died ;__;


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Great work Cap, I saw your work earlier but forgot to comment as I was at a friends house ^^; I want to colour something like that but I think my graphics tablet has officially died ;__;



 I am glad you liked, i dint use tablet to color it. ^^

Don't you have warranty for your tablet? 

Are you coloring pages this week?


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 20, 2009)

I guessed you probably did, I suck and can only use my tablet to colour... Probably not, I've had it for years D: I was supposed to be but I can't. I did ask in the chat whether some one could tell J4 that I couldn't do it; someone said they would but I don't know if they did :S


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> I guessed you probably did, I suck and can only use my tablet to colour... Probably not, I've had it for years D: I was supposed to be but I can't. I did ask in the chat whether some one could tell J4 that I couldn't do it; someone said they would but I don't know if they did :S



 I dont think you suck, you are really good with tablet. ^^

I see, i also dropped page 14-15 since i am busy with eid holiday & friend.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bassu  are you busy ?*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Bassu  are you busy ?*



Yes, somewhat. ^^

Why?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2009)

> Yes, somewhat. ^^
> 
> Why?



*oh.....well just wanet some help in the shop...cuz i`ve been in bed sick the whole day and dont wanna make the guys wait*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

i can do 3 request now. if you want. Just PM me the request you want me to do.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2009)

*they are in the shop

im goin to rest now >.< head hurts agen
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

I will see, what i can do. say tifa chan your health is been really bad lately is everything ok?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2009)

> I will see, what i can do. say tifa chan your health is been really bad lately is everything ok?



*not sure myself , gona go to the doctor next week

 but dont worry
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Its serious, >_> isn't it


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2009)

*its not serious Bassu

im sure its just a cold
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

you must take care of your self, tifa chan


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I dont think you suck, you are really good with tablet. ^^
> 
> I see, i also dropped page 14-15 since i am busy with eid holiday & friend.



lol well I meant with a mouse I suck and there's still plenty of improvement when using my tablet 

Oooh... So they may not be best pleased with us then as they gave me 2 pages as well :S


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> lol well I meant with a mouse I suck and there's still plenty of improvement when using my tablet
> 
> Oooh... So they may not be best pleased with us then as they gave me 2 pages as well :S



i already did page 13, ^^ And some other sasuke panel.

dam those guys needs some hard workers

Helon why not practice coloring using mouse?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2009)

> you must take care of your self, tifa chan



*i am Bassu*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

^^ You better Tifa Chan.

@helon
Did you know coloring for CM has increased my DA PV to 500 to 300 PV per day.


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 20, 2009)

I've tried, but I just can't do it... I lack control... lol cool, well I've only done a page and that wasn't finished and I don't think they even noted me anywhere :S I'm hoping to get a new tablet soon ^^


----------



## sweetwasabi (Sep 21, 2009)

.y first cell shade

im more a charcoal drawer. so im having a bit of a hard time with this one. this is good practice for me anyway.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 22, 2009)

^sweetwasabi, your cell shade looks nice! i like the colors you used 
but the hand isn't finished yet, and you should still work a bit on the mouth,
it doesn't fit quite well...
but a part from that, nice job!


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 23, 2009)

Guys, hey guys! Guess what... Me and the Father ordered a new graphics tablet  Hopefully it will come this week... Anyone know how speedy Amazon are at delivering? 

Heh, so how is everyone?


----------



## Lust (Sep 23, 2009)

I was bored so I decided to look back see how I'm improving with sets.


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Sep 23, 2009)

Spade: the new one looks so slick in comparison, I really like it!


----------



## Lust (Sep 23, 2009)

Hah, thanks~~


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 23, 2009)

Spades You must help tifa chan at her shop. ^^


----------



## Lust (Sep 23, 2009)

Oi..fine, fine..I'll try


----------



## celious (Sep 25, 2009)

My last drawing ^^ For the NagatoxKonan week  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 25, 2009)

It would seem I have a new, fully working Tablet! Yay! pek


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 25, 2009)

Sup guuuuys. Finally finished my Naruto page for CM:



I think it turned out ok for my first colouring of a page


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Lineart found on photobucket


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*try other brushes too not only Winter Breeze*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

......Let me go find them on dA then xD


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*i can show you some good if you want

just tell me whats your photoshop  
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Naw it's fine love <3

.......How many times do I have to say I don't have PS Dx


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*oh what you use then *


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Corel Painter year 2000


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*never heard of it *shrugs**


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

It's 9 years old, i don't blame ya.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*xD lol


get gimp , its good and every brush for ps works perfectly
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually just wanna stick with my Corel Painter for now~ I'm just a beginner after all, hah


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*=/ get gimp...its better

i started with gimp  and still use it
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Maaah maaah, have you ever actually used Corel? If not, you can't compare gimp with something you've never used.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

* ok ok where i can get that corel
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Hah, I doubt the model from 2000 is still in stores. My dad gave this to me, since he used to do Digital Art, so he got it somewhere in Romania.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*oh       i see*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Mhmm~

Maah I need a fanart idea


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*draw me  *


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

...Besides that~


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*hm....me ? *


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Say it again and I'll be forced to be mean, love <3


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*...........fine meanie  *


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Well if you can't 'No' as an aswer...I'll make you take it  It's called tough love hun <333


----------



## Sima (Sep 25, 2009)

Daww, my twins


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Ha, and the triplets? Are untied!


----------



## Sima (Sep 25, 2009)

yaaayy


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

But seriously, I need fanart ideas. My dA is begging to be updated.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*same with mine

gimem ideas
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm.

Draw meeee~~ Ino! <3


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*naah i dont feel like drawing naruto chars


maybe i`ll draw you 
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, no Naruto chars? Okay then uhm, hmm OH! Dude draw Haruhi! xD /random


Nooooooo


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

* omg haruhi*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

I honestly said the first person off my head.

Uhhhmm hmm Orihime?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*ewww nooo =/*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Fuck you're picky  Jesus just draw a random girl, there


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

* i need an idea first*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

Punk girl                  .


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*hmmm okay *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Night Lounge,


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

* Bassu !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kairi (Sep 25, 2009)

Hayhay Artist Lounge ;D


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*i love the vid *


----------



## Sima (Sep 25, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *ewww nooo =/*



Oi, whats wrong with Orihime? 


oh well xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 25, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Hayhay Artist Lounge ;D


Hello Kairi Chan



Velvet said:


> *i love the vid *




*Adding My Latest Work.*


----------



## Kairi (Sep 25, 2009)

Yo Cap.

Your coloring skills are as great as ever


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*bassuuu thnx for the vid <3



*


----------



## Lust (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll use a diff. brush next time.

Good night <3


----------



## Sima (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats amazing as usual, Night Cori-neechan.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

*looks nice


night 
*


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 26, 2009)

Spades said:


> But seriously, I need fanart ideas. My dA is begging to be updated.





Velvet said:


> *same with mine
> 
> gimem ideas
> *



Heh same. I feel like I have too much Naruto stuff... I want to do other things but Naruto is so much easier to do :/


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 26, 2009)

New picture Lounge:

Avatar

What do you think?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 26, 2009)

*i like 


awesome colors and shading 
*


----------



## Lust (Sep 26, 2009)

I think Naruto's eyes could be done a bit better (sorry I'm an..eye freak xD) It seems like his pupil is missing! xD


----------



## Velvet (Sep 26, 2009)

*D: your so evil*


----------



## Lust (Sep 26, 2009)

Me?!         D:


----------



## Velvet (Sep 26, 2009)

*yesss   D:*


----------



## Lust (Sep 26, 2009)

How am I mean?! The pupil space is a circle with white instead of black D: Naruto has no pupils D: It's constructive criticism hun, you know, given to help others?


----------



## Kairi (Sep 26, 2009)

i needz ur critiquess





any good?


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 26, 2009)

lol it's ok, I thought the eye was a little odd myself. But that's how the lineart was that I used and I did consider altering the pupil, I just never did... :3 Thanks for the comments 

Kairi, I like what you've done there; looks pretty cool ^^


----------



## Lust (Sep 26, 2009)

Kairi said:


> i needz ur critiquess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although no longer a Sakura fan, those are really well done.

I like the border on the avy <3


Helonzyz said:


> lol it's ok, I thought the eye was a little odd myself. But that's how the lineart was that I used and I did consider altering the pupil, I just never did... :3 Thanks for the comments
> 
> Kairi, I like what you've done there; looks pretty cool ^^



Ah, okay~


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 27, 2009)

Lounge, hey lounge! Look at my super hero:

Download Japanese Font

What you think~? :3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 27, 2009)

Luffy vs Naruto -read this and lulz-

sup lounge i did new coloring 

do you like?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2009)

*abstract noting that Axons can and do respond to RF noise

new ID pek wachu think*


----------



## Lust (Sep 29, 2009)

Since NF has lost it's magic, and slowly gowing down the drain for me, I am leaving. Not for good, I just honestly won't be on much. I'll be updating my dA still, so if you like my work, then visit my page once a week/month. The only 2/3 people I honestly LOVE talking to, I have their msn's so it's pointless to stay here. Oh, and just because I update my set doesn't mean 'OHMIGAWD SHE'S BACK!!' It just means I updated. In due time I'll be on for a few hours a day, then a few minutes and gradually you'll see me on once every few weeks, let's hope. So bye </3 Lounge, you've been good to me. If anyone wants to say a message to me, PM me. I'll be checking my PM box every few days.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Sep 29, 2009)

Good work Tsukiyo 

Here is my update, of Kiba and Hinata. Not done btw
such as this

Quite satisfied on Kiba, looking good


----------



## Helonzyz (Sep 29, 2009)

Spades said:


> Since NF has lost it's magic, and slowly gowing down the drain for me, I am leaving. Not for good, I just honestly won't be on much. I'll be updating my dA still, so if you like my work, then visit my page once a week/month. The only 2/3 people I honestly LOVE talking to, I have their msn's so it's pointless to stay here. Oh, and just because I update my set doesn't mean 'OHMIGAWD SHE'S BACK!!' It just means I updated. In due time I'll be on for a few hours a day, then a few minutes and gradually you'll see me on once every few weeks, let's hope. So bye </3 Lounge, you've been good to me. If anyone wants to say a message to me, PM me. I'll be checking my PM box every few days.



Spades, this is such sad news  It will be nice seeing you when you do come here and visit. Even for my short time here I've enjoyed talking to you and reading your comments


----------



## eD (Sep 30, 2009)

what do u guys do here?


----------



## kandiman1224 (Sep 30, 2009)

what is thy differencia of thee palabras 

Colouring and coloring ?!?!?!

tella mes please naooo!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

eD said:


> what do u guys do here?


We do art related stuff here. also this is a artist hangout thread. ^^



Spades said:


> Since NF has lost it's magic, and slowly gowing down the drain for me, I am leaving. Not for good, I just honestly won't be on much. I'll be updating my dA still, so if you like my work, then visit my page once a week/month. The only 2/3 people I honestly LOVE talking to, I have their msn's so it's pointless to stay here. Oh, and just because I update my set doesn't mean 'OHMIGAWD SHE'S BACK!!' It just means I updated. In due time I'll be on for a few hours a day, then a few minutes and gradually you'll see me on once every few weeks, let's hope. So bye </3 Lounge, you've been good to me. If anyone wants to say a message to me, PM me. I'll be checking my PM box every few days.


 No Dont Go.  
Well ever since the school started everything became kind of slow.  



sweetwasabi said:


> Good work Tsukiyo
> 
> Here is my update, of Kiba and Hinata. Not done btw
> Ch.50
> ...


Hmmm, i like the shading alot, you are good at Cell shading. love how you did shading on hinatas cloths.



kandiman1224 said:


> what is thy differencia of thee palabras
> 
> Colouring and coloring ?!?!?!
> 
> tella mes please naooo!!!


Color = Color


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

*still no comment on mine =/*


----------



## Rellie (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, been awhile 

Just wanted to let y'all know I'm running a Secret Santa over on da (info here) Getting it organised kinda early I know but hey ^___^ I'd love it if lots of people take part so please sign up


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> [AniYoshi][Toradora][DVDRip]
> 
> sup lounge i did new coloring
> 
> do you like?


Tsukiyo Very Nice, shading on his cloths. its very similar to my core shading style. really well done. how ever keep practicing. ^^

Work more on skin tones & hair shading. This will help you alot Skin Chart you can hug me later for it, ^^



Velvet said:


> *Skin Chart
> 
> new ID pek wachu think*


 you know i like it, ^^ 
the message is very deep. i love it. btw my heart runs slower then your. lol



Rellie said:


> Hey guys, been awhile
> 
> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm running a Secret Santa over on da (info here) Getting it organised kinda early I know but hey ^___^ I'd love it if lots of people take part so please sign up


i like the idea rellie but i have stopped making amv & sketches long ago. 

anyway guys i am free now. & will spend more time restoring the lounge. 
Captain is back in the house. 

Need to get spades back.


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 1, 2009)

Bassam is in da house! :B
ooo, restoring the lounge? How so? Also, getting Spades back would be awesome! 

Oh also new piece:
DroxXodia

I know a couple of you have seen it already but thought I'd post it here


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

We Need More, Artistic Activity Here. 

So i was am planing on posting anti sasuke art this week just to keep the thread active. 

*evil laugh*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Now Introducing A New Senior Artist To The Lounge *BloodyButterfly* Also known as *RiseDarkMoon* on *DA. *


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Oct 1, 2009)

oh thank you for adding me Bassam 
ps.
eh...I think people may hate that temari pic ^-^'


----------



## Sima (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the Temari pic cause I don't like her.

Your work is really good<3


----------



## Rellie (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Lounge hon


----------



## kandiman1224 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol i still dont know why people say colour???


----------



## Rellie (Oct 1, 2009)

Erm.... if you mean why some people say 'colour' (as opposed to color) it's because we're English and spell it differently?


----------



## kandiman1224 (Oct 1, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Erm.... if you mean why some people say 'colour' (as opposed to color) it's because we're English and spell it differently?



ok ty this would bug me alot until now


----------



## Sima (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the spelling Colour better than Color xD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

BloodyButterfly said:


> oh thank you for adding me Bassam
> ps.
> eh...I think people may hate that temari pic ^-^'


You are most welcome dear. ^^
What that temari pic is one of your best one yet.



kandiman1224 said:


> ok ty this would bug me alot until now


 color or colour both mean same. how ever color is the right spelling.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks cap!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

*bassuu   *


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 1, 2009)

angel!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

*hai hai *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *bassuu   *


 ?? Why angry?



Tsukiyo said:


> thanks cap!



Not so hard ^^


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

> ?? Why angry?



*you didnt tell me your back D:*


----------



## Rellie (Oct 1, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> color or colour both mean same. how ever color is the right spelling.




:amazed



It's not the 'right' spelling. It's the 'American' spelling.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *you didnt tell me your back D:*



i was about to PM all my contacts but then the light went out for 4 hours. >_> 

also i am using a pda to repy it does not have to much scripting support in it.

Reille, i studied in Cambridge standard. british english that is. they use both color or colour. how ever majority of people all over the world use color.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

*oh okay  glad your back

this time you better stay here more than 2 days 
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *oh okay  glad your back
> 
> this time you better stay here more than 2 days
> *



 i plan to stay longer then that. tifa chan missed me?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

> i plan to stay longer then that. tifa chan missed me?



*good 


and ofc i missed youu D:
*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *good
> 
> 
> and ofc i missed youu D:
> *



 why?

Tifa make your self a set with this stock


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

*thats too dark for me D:

*


> why?



*cuz *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thats too dark for me D:
> 
> *
> 
> *cuz *



Too Dark, lolz

Cuz  me wanna know. PM Now

BTW Folks I am A Senior Member Now. :ho


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2009)

*xD lolz Bassu

*


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Oct 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> You are most welcome dear. ^^
> What that temari pic is one of your best one yet.
> 
> 
> .


 I think my hidakona pics are definetly better


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 2, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> BTW Folks I am A Senior Member Now. :ho



Congratulations Cap Bassam. Welcome to the club


----------



## kandiman1224 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> why?
> 
> Tifa make your self a set with this stock



Awesome picture


----------



## LaviRavi (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL sorry for my long absence here! D: here is a chibi Tobi to make up for it. XD



Enjoy!
also, if you wanted to see a larger version of it, go to my DA. :0


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey! You have some awesome work, great skills! ^^


----------



## Lust (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a quick stop-by to check on PM's/Vm's/Rep so I decided to stop by~

My dA has been updated with some rough and quick colours/sketches.

*Completed*: 1.An OC spirit 
2.Sasuke and Naruto lineart found on Google
3.Naruko Chibi Lineart found on Google-- not uploaded.

*Working On*: 3,000 hits sketch-- not done yet, not uploaded yet
An OC idea given by Hisagi-- not done yet, not uploaded





/*Spades*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 5, 2009)

Random epic photo


----------



## Elias (Oct 5, 2009)

Epic indeed.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2009)

> Random epic photo


*

 oh lol*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm back. But this banned stuff is getting gay. Just gonna limit my time here to post new arts.


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you keep getting banned? O.o


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 10, 2009)

I wanna know the same thing. >_>


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*Bassu is back *


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

I keep getting banned because I'm an e-Gangsta son.


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 10, 2009)

lol fair enough :3


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

It better be...or else.


----------



## Lust (Oct 10, 2009)

Quick post, since I got on to check on the contest I entered

♥


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*you left a white spot*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 10, 2009)

Ff.net Community

comments?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*i like it Tsuki*


----------



## Sima (Oct 10, 2009)

I think the white spot is suppose to be there.

Its pretty Cori chan<3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*between the fingers ? im not so sure*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *between the fingers ? im not so sure*



Its right. She has webbed fingers which the webbing is white. I got your back erm...Spades

LOL j/k but yea she did miss that spot.


----------



## Sima (Oct 10, 2009)

Oooh that spot, well I suppose she did.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't know this place existed. How do I partake in the joinage?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*post a sig/draw and your in *


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

My confidence I want it, I want it, I want it now.

I'm really just showing off, not sure if I fall under any certain category of artist enough to want to join.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*oh well that Bassu will decide <3 but welcome Hisa-hime*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

Alright thanks Vel


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

Eww yaoi.But your other stuff is ok.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

I have yaoi in there? What


----------



## Sima (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome Hisa~


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I have yaoi in there? What


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to remove that. Dunno what I was thinking when i drew it either

I thought you meant in what I linked directly.


----------



## Sima (Oct 10, 2009)

I liked that one


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

Sima said:


> I liked that one



Thats sick


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

**


to each his own


----------



## Sima (Oct 10, 2009)

Well if one likes yaoi, its not sick to them

But if one doesn't, it is.

everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

Sex is sex, really. People are just opinionated about whats being put where


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Sex is sex, really. People are just opinionated about whats being put where



Not really. Just guy tongues should never meet just as well as women tongues. And furries should just die I mean come on...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2009)

Your message screams homophobic. This isn't the place to debate Gay vs Anti Gay, so I won't say anything more, but really, don't be so narrow minded about it.


----------



## Sima (Oct 10, 2009)

-sighs- I'm not going to say anything on the matter, just as Hisa said, its not the place to talk about it.


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 11, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Your message screams homophobic. This isn't the place to debate Gay vs Anti Gay



Did you know homophobics tend to have repressed homosexual feelings 

lol just messing. We are an artist lounge not a sexual lounge! :3

Ermm new page I coloured for _Coloured Manga _ on youtube:

Immortal Itachi 

Thoughts?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2009)

*i like your coloring style :3 very nice*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks quite nice, great coloring


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you very much ^^


----------



## CaloricMoon (Oct 11, 2009)

if i can find my flashdrive i have a ton of content to hand out


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 11, 2009)

not all that good but i tried
Link removed

line art here
Link removed


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 11, 2009)

I like your colors Hisagi, They're well chosen for skin tones and hair. Maybe a bit more definition is needed, but you have good style XD


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hisagi >>> Rendering Expert & Experienced Artist*

I Hope you enjoy your self here. ^^

Sensei i see you are back in action.

 Tifa chan nice sig.


----------



## Rellie (Oct 12, 2009)

Different Kind of Revenge

My latest piece (tis also out in the fanart section)

Few Warnings- Nothing important is showing but well there's the implication of breasts so if you don't like that sort of thing steer clear.
It's Hidan/Temari... which is crack I know... if you're anti that couple again steer clear.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

> Tifa chan nice sig.



* when are you gona be back*


----------



## Elias (Oct 12, 2009)

sighhh

I haven't drawn in months and just randomly started sketching.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I might finish this if it don't start to hate it like all my other recent art.  

MizuNaru 




I wonder why I always feel like drawing when I have exams..... :ho


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Different Kind of Revenge
> 
> My latest piece (tis also out in the fanart section)
> 
> ...


Lol, I wanna know sempei's reaction on this one. hidian just keeps getting lucky. >_>

Any way rellie i will tell you on thing all though i hate hidan but will have to say your hidan drawing & coloring is so far one of the best ones i have seen around. keep up the good work. ^^

Dark Colors I like Them.



Velvet said:


> * when are you gona be back*


I am back but the time zone is the problem. >_>



Res Novae said:


> sighhh
> 
> I haven't drawn in months and just randomly started sketching.
> 
> ...



I prefer sasuxmizukage but :ho naru mizu aint that bad.

Love the mizukage sketch. *+REP

Adding Some Latest Work, ^^

* Miki Chibi Colored
 Miki Chibi Lineart

 The Black Reaper

 The Black Reaper Lineart


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Lol, I wanna know sempei's reaction on this one.



Mine or Nat's


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

> I am back but the time zone is the problem. >_>



* is so not*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I like your colors Hisagi, They're well chosen for skin tones and hair. Maybe a bit more definition is needed, but you have good style XD


Thanks Nat. 


Cap. Bassam said:


> *Hisagi >>> Rendering Expert & Experienced Artist*
> 
> I Hope you enjoy your self here. ^^


Thanks to you too, Cap


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 12, 2009)

Great, more people in the house


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

* Suna why you save your sigs as gif*


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 12, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * Suna why you save your sigs as gif*


Well, because of the transparent effect.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

> Well, because of the transparent effect.



*png is better *


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tifa where do you get your sauce from


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

> Tifa where do you get your sauce from



*my closet  jk  i`ll message you*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

If its true, I want in your closet. 

thanks


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

*oh you can sleep in my closet all you want *


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

But that would leave me vulnerable to potential rape. do not know if want


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hisa rape  do want*


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 12, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *png is better *



Ohh is it? Well thanks, i'll using png next time


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

> Hisa rape  do want


Well you would


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

> Ohh is it? Well thanks, i'll using png next time



*yay no prob *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Mine or Nat's



Your of course dead man playing with tenten

Latest Work.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

*i like it *


----------



## Sima (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats really good Cap.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you liked it tifa chan. ^^

Thank You Sima. ^^


----------



## YarikoShun (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice thread, I'll upload some later


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2009)

> Glad you liked it tifa chan. ^^



*your finally on  now get your ass on msn too *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

Kishimoto94 said:


> Nice thread, I'll upload some later


 Sure you are most welcome. 



Velvet said:


> *your finally on  now get your ass on msn too *


Your wish is my command. Madam


----------



## Sima (Oct 12, 2009)

I really need to get working on a project...I've been putting it off for too long


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

That last one was pretty good Cap +fav'd it on da


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

Sima said:


> I really need to get working on a project...I've been putting it off for too long


Wanna Share? Sima 



Hisagi said:


> That last one was pretty good Cap +fav'd it on da


Thank You So Much, ^^


----------



## Sima (Oct 12, 2009)

When I actually get it done, I'll be sure to show you all.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 12, 2009)

I can not wait to see it. ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm ashamed, Spades' version is much better than mine

Link removed


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2009)

Love it Tsuki, I faved it


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 12, 2009)

You're getting good. We shall work together again soon.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 13, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> what do you guys think?



 I like it, ^^


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2009)

*Bassu pek dont forget to gimme those tutorials *


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2009)

Posting my recent pics here as well. 
*Cooler Part 2*
*Cooler part 1*
*Quick Ichigo sketch*

Imma redo the Ichigo in lineart form soon.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> Your of course dead man playing with tenten



Thats not TenTen thats Temari.


----------



## The SaSa (Oct 14, 2009)

There is a lot of beautiful things here!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2009)

*did this for a friend

continued


>.<

  
*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 14, 2009)

tried a new "hair style"

Post a picture that means a lot to you


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2009)

I like how you did the hair. Just maybe a mark over the lips will complete it. Ironically I just finished a Bleach piece as well.

*Kurosaki Ichigo*

Maybe I gave him too strong of a jawline.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2009)

bleeachpek


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 14, 2009)

boy rape 

Alchemist73


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2009)

Whew just pushing linearts out.

Here's another one. *Deidara's Surprise by *Hand-Banana*


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2009)

*durr need to practice more


*


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 15, 2009)

lol well I thought that was pretty good ^^ 
The character reminds me of one of my friends for some reason


----------



## Eki (Oct 15, 2009)

i see your getting better velv. and your taking a liking to spades style i see


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2009)

Naw. It looks more like Sugar's style of drawing. I've seen it before.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 16, 2009)

> and your taking a liking to spades style i see


* sorry but no , its my own style of drawing*


----------



## Sima (Oct 16, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong with Spades' drawing style twinny...

I mean, if you are taking a few things of hers and putting your own twist on them, thats still your style as well...


----------



## eD (Oct 16, 2009)

i haven't draw in ages... shit and i wanted to be an illustrator... 

i'll try upload something-


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 16, 2009)

Sima said:


> Theres nothing wrong with Spades' drawing style twinny...
> 
> I mean, if you are taking a few things of hers and putting your own twist on them, thats still your style as well...



No one said anything was wrong.



eD said:


> i haven't draw in ages... shit and i wanted to be an illustrator...
> 
> i'll try upload something-



What no offense but who are you?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2009)

I really don't see where you guys are getting off that it looks like Spades' style. I don't see it


----------



## Sima (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah I didn't either,  but I was just making a point that even if it did, it would have been fine.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 16, 2009)

> Theres nothing wrong with Spades' drawing style twinny...
> 
> I mean, if you are taking a few things of hers and putting your own twist on them, thats still your style as well...



*i never said there was sometin wrong with it

but i am NOT taking few things or trying to copy her style , i do it my style =.=
*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

New coloring

*Kid Shuuhei by ~kyokutoh-saizensen*


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

Ichigo/Ch. 378


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

Recolored the Aizen line art 

*Captain Aizen recolored by ~kyokutoh-saizensen*

Don't like how it turned out though


----------



## Velvet (Oct 17, 2009)

*i like it ^^*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 17, 2009)

Link removed


most of my base colors are finished...what do you think so far? 

take a good look before i start fucking it up by shading it


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 17, 2009)

lol vista. Whose lineart is that btw? Nice colors. You should do a collab with one of our artist here since you did all the base colors. Thats usually what I do anyway.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 18, 2009)

i found it on someone's imageshack

nah....i like coloring my own stuff, though maybe Cap?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 18, 2009)

What counts as child pornography?

okay so far i shaded the circled what do you think?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2009)

looks great tsuki keep going



isn't worth putting on my da i think.
yes my drawing skills are all around horrible


----------



## sweetwasabi (Oct 18, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> The Insect Lovers FC
> 
> 
> most of my base colors are finished...what do you think so far?
> ...



great work. It is the base after all. Looking forward to it. Had to stop my current work because I broke my Wacom pen. i'm ordering one on Monday. That will be my third 

Edit: Didn't see your second post. You are putting too little opacity. I can see spots in the color area. And some lines are not straight (his jaws) You're really good (assuming you drew this all by yourself from scratch)


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2009)

She didn't draw the whole thing, she said she find the line art on someone's image shack but she is a really good artist, I've seen her own work. Colored some at a point in time as well


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 18, 2009)

If she's doing cell shading. Some of her base colors are too dark. Like the toad and snake.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Oct 18, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> She didn't draw the whole thing, she said she find the line art on someone's image shack but she is a really good artist, I've seen her own work. Colored some at a point in time as well



Oh yeah, I'm not saying she's bad either if she didn't do it all by herself. Just that she was incredible if she did.

I was working on this piece when my pen broke. since i couldn't draw Shino in my other drawing, I decided to do a Shino on the left, Kiba in the middle and Hinata on the right. But....Anyway here it is in "rough drawing"


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks good so far, but you should spoil tag the image


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 18, 2009)

ya a bit on the huge side.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 18, 2009)

i think i started to get lazy with the animals...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2009)

Blend in the shading on Gamabunta or whatever his name is, the toad. It'll look better

thumbs up.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks hisagi


----------



## kakashi2117 (Oct 19, 2009)

> 1. Cell Shading With Mouse In SAI, by e-Nat
> 2. Basic Manga Coloring Tutorial, by Cap. Bassam
> 3. How To Make Funny Comic Strips Tutorial, by Cap. Bassam
> 4. Shading & Lighting Tutorial, by getty
> ...




wow this help a lot for the beginner artist like me. . . thanks guys.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 19, 2009)

oh hey ur new 

welcome


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 19, 2009)

i like it 

very cute, no eyes but still love it


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)

eyeless monster beware

I kept messing up so i omitted them. I need to work on my eyes anyway though


----------



## Sima (Oct 19, 2009)

Eyes are really hard to get the hang of, but once you get them down pat, they are really fun to work with. Atleast thats how it was for me. Now I just have to work on trying to draw hands and feet.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 19, 2009)

i love drawing eyes...though i have a hard time drawing the 2nd one....hands and feet are my weakness though... especially if they are doing something like holding a sowrd or some hand sign


----------



## Rellie (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh if any of you guys have OC's over on dA the amazingly talented Rocktuete is offering to draw people's OC's (if she likes them enough)  I don't have any myself so I just thought I'd pass it on ^__^

Looks like she's getting inundated though, so I think the OC's will have to be something really special for her to choose them


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 20, 2009)

Ironically I recently requested at the Zanpaktou spirits of mine and Spades' oc's be drawn by a friend of mine


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 22, 2009)

*SO HOWS SCHOOL GOING FOR SOME OF YOU KIDS? I WANNA SEE REPORT CARDS/PROGRESS REPORTS FROM SOME OF YOU. AND YOU'D BETTER BE PASSING DAMMIT.* 
​


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

*o.o' but its the begining...no cards yet...*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 22, 2009)

Beginning? School has been started.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

*D: im so gona hide my report card*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *D: im so gona hide my report card*



You hide it and this is what will happen


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

*D:  you big meanie*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> D:  you *big* meanie



Thats what she said. Velvet wheres mah set I asked you for like two months ago?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

* i didnt like the stock*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 22, 2009)

Why didn't you just say that in the first place?


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 22, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *SO HOWS SCHOOL GOING FOR SOME OF YOU KIDS? I WANNA SEE REPORT CARDS/PROGRESS REPORTS FROM SOME OF YOU. AND YOU'D BETTER BE PASSING DAMMIT.*
> ​



lol, I don't even know if we get reports where I am. If we do it'll probably be the end of the academic year. 

New picture guys:



I coloured it for Hand-Banana ^^


----------



## sweetwasabi (Oct 23, 2009)

OK, so my ordeal with my tablet has been fixed. so I worked on this on Wednsday and Thursday (today). Switched Kiba to the side on a last taught. Should be done by next week.


im also posting this one, cause I know I will never again touch it again 
 I like TenTen's look tho. She looked cute with pigtails


----------



## Velvet (Oct 23, 2009)

*

Lineart: deamond89 on DA

colors : me



hey im kinda gettin good at it *


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 23, 2009)

The Insect Lovers FC

what do you think so far?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you give him pink underwear?


----------



## JJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I thought I'd drop a line to let everyone in here know that the SasuSaku fanworks contest isn't restricted to just FC members only.  

I'm offering the obvious usual custom title/sparkles/bigger avy deal, but also the overall winner get 6 months paid DA account. 

If there's no interest, no big deal. I just thought in case you might not know if it's just for the FC or not.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Now I really wish my hand skills were better.


also, i'm working on coloring this line art since the artist is a friend of mine


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Did you give him pink underwear?



of course i did


----------



## Gaara789 (Oct 24, 2009)

I learned how to make naruto and gaara's eyes today!!! I will post some picture when I complete the sketches.


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Guuuuuuys~
I coloured this for Cap:


Don't know why he asked me to when he's coloured it and it looks better :/
What do you guys think?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you think you could tell me how you do the hair for the basic coloring?


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 24, 2009)

Who me?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah   you.


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 24, 2009)

Heh, sorry I'm not used to people asking me how to do things. Usually the other way around :3

Ermm... Well basically I have a set colour for the base. Then I get a darker shade of that colour for the shading; sometimes after this I will get an even darker shade for further shading. Then I go back to the original base colour, get a colour lighter then that for highlights and that's about it really. I do then sometimes use white a little over the highlights  

Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, thanks


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool, your welcome ^^


----------



## Lust (Oct 24, 2009)

Blah, a quick hello~

my dA has been updated over and over again soo knock yourselves out


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 25, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Cool, your welcome ^^



you should make a hair tut, your hair coloring is awesome


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Pro tip for anyone colouring stuff:

Create a layer specifically for the thing you want to colour. Hair, for example.

Select the layer and chose "lock transparent pixels" (I think that's the name of the function). It's a button in the layer window.

Once that feature has been chose it will lock any EMPTY area of the layer you have chosen. That means that you can paint in the layer freely as long as you paint within an area that already has colour (and isn't transparent). In short: If you make hair a separate layer and then lock it you're free ot paint without worrying about the edges of the hair.

All my Akasuki comics are coloured that way. One separate layer for each element of the same colour then I lock the transparent pixel so that I can paint the shadows freely without having to worry about the edges.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 25, 2009)

Cap. Is back with his new work.



Thats Right i killed her.

*You Guys Need Hairs Tutorial?*


----------



## Lust (Oct 25, 2009)

It's about time someone did Cap.

It's beautiful. I always adore your style of colouring, it's almost a combination of soft shading but more cell shading. The blood effect on the covers are perfect. Not too much blood, but not too less.

+REP


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2009)

*bassu your back pek*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> *Pro tip* for anyone colouring stuff:
> 
> Create a layer specifically for the thing you want to colour. Hair, for example.
> 
> ...



No offense but I couldn't stop laughing at that concept. Nothing pro about it. Call this post flame baiting if you will, but helpful as it was, even I knew that long before I started coloring


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 25, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> you should make a hair tut, your hair coloring is awesome



Really? 
Well it's basically what I said and I also do what _Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki_ said. 



Hisagi said:


> No offense but I couldn't stop laughing at that concept. Nothing pro about it. Call this post flame baiting if you will, but helpful as it was, even I knew that long before I started coloring



To be honest it took me a while to work that out... Bringing it up every so often would be good for people who are like I was and might not know


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2009)

I know that, I just still couldn't help but laugh

I have bad humor, I apologize.

also, im having problems with da so as soon as thats worked out i'll be uploading another piece


----------



## Rellie (Oct 26, 2009)

Couple of new arts from me 

I keep trying to do a colouring tutorial myself, since alot of people voted for it on dA but I keep getting stuck when trying to analyse my methods because they seem to change depending on the picture  

*fails at tutorials*

I've run out of art trades to do too, I'm kinda bored now :/


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Now I really wish my hand skills were better.
> 
> 
> also, i'm working on coloring this line art since the artist is a friend of mine



The lineart looks really good. Only issue is the brush size you used for the skin is the same for the clothes. Maybe switch up the brush sizes a bit.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll pass the message on since the line art *wasn't done by me* as I mentioned 

recent manga coloring


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Thanks, I'll pass the message on since the line art *wasn't done by me* as I mentioned



oh ya be sure to do so.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Oct 26, 2009)

Spent the Afternoon fixing and this and that. but he's almost done. His back is wishy washy cause Shino will hide it. :lol: Im not digging the purple tho. I also made the line softer has the other one was too thick. 


edit; well when you look at things from another angle...His metal plate is not straight and there are a few lines missing. Bah will fix tomorrow


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it just me and my turd computer, or is deviant art lagging to the extreme today?


----------



## Tomotsu (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey I would like to join this group.  I am an ok Graphical designer (I make sigs) although there is always room for improvement.  
Thats where a decent amount but not all of my sigs are.  I also except any signature and I don't put my name on mine or make you say that I made just that you don't take credit for it


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2009)

Tomotsu said:


> Hey I would like to join this group.  I am an ok Graphical designer (I make sigs) although there is always room for improvement.
> Thats where a decent amount but not all of my sigs are.  I also except any signature and I don't put my name on mine or make you say that I made just that you don't take credit for it



If you can make me a set outta this you're in.


----------



## Sima (Oct 26, 2009)

Eww, thats kinda sick D:


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 26, 2009)

Sima said:


> Eww, thats kinda sick D:



Big girls need some lovin' too! 
lol

Ermm... New picture guys; I think it's a lil different in style:


Comments welcome


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 26, 2009)

Deviantart doesn't seem to work at the moment... Can't check your link.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 27, 2009)

Sima said:


> Eww, thats kinda sick D:




LOL I look at it as being funny. Plus thats just Jamie Lynn Spear's face PS on some fat chick body


Helonzyz said:


> Big girls need some lovin' too!
> lol
> 
> Ermm... New picture guys; I think it's a lil different in style:
> ...




She had boobs once


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 27, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Deviantart doesn't seem to work at the moment... Can't check your link.



Daaaamn, try again sometime 



Hand Banana said:


> She had boobs once



Who Zoey? Yeah spose she did, now she's just flat chested. Ohwell doesn't bother me just maybe my male friends


----------



## sweetwasabi (Oct 28, 2009)

Just noticed that I didn't save my file..wow. anyway an update on Hinata


have to do it all again it seem...shoot

Edit: Ok false alert. its okay


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 28, 2009)

Tomotsu said:


> Hey I would like to join this group.  I am an ok Graphical designer (I make sigs) although there is always room for improvement.
> Thats where a decent amount but not all of my sigs are.  I also except any signature and I don't put my name on mine or make you say that I made just that you don't take credit for it



So you're a graphical designer. Cool. I'm sure you'll get to join, just wait for the owners of this lounge to reply


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2009)

*yay a chibi  for Kairi pek with lots of loff  


*


----------



## Sima (Oct 28, 2009)

Dawww cute Kairi chibi


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *yay a chibi  for Kairi pek with lots of loff
> 
> 
> *



Nice 
Kinda odd though, I remember drawing something a little similar years ago... I never did finish it... 

_2006 to be exact :3 _


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2009)

*how is it odd D:<*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2009)

she probably means like "Weird what a coincidence" ergo, odd


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2009)

*mmmhhh okaayy :3


Edit :



*fangirl* gona color it later <3 nyuu soul eater....need to make a mangaaa storyyyy
*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 29, 2009)

Velvet dot dot dot


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2009)

*what now *


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 29, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *how is it odd D:<*



Ah sorry, just meant that it was odd as it reminded me of a picture I did years ago. Sorry :/

New Naruto page I've coloured guys:


No idea where it will be used :3


----------



## Lust (Oct 30, 2009)

Well as we all know, it's Halloween on the 31st so since it's a Sat. our school got to do like..make-up and all today.

Because I'm in grade 8, and still in middle school, we were ONLY allowed to do faces and hair. I didn't wanna mess up my new haircut yet so I left it down. As for the face..I did it quickly with eyeliner in the school bathroom. 5 Minutes!! xD So I got home, decided I need a Halloween-ish ID so I touched up the make-up and took this.

/end rant


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 30, 2009)

Leaving a Halloween Special Coloring That I Did For Nat Sensei.  



Happy Halloween Everyone.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2009)

* pek bassu *


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 30, 2009)

I got kicked outta school in the 8th grade and had to go to military Academy until I got to the 10th grade.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Oct 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * pek bassu *


 Hello Tifa Chan



Hand Banana said:


> I got kicked outta school in the 8th grade and had to go to military Academy until I got to the 10th grade.


Nice Signature Sempei, :ho


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2009)

> Hello Tifa Chan


**pulls out whip*   haaai*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 31, 2009)

anyone up that has access to a printer and scanner?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 31, 2009)

*raises hand*


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 31, 2009)

Freaking sweet. Gonna PM you with details in a sec. BTW you have PS amirite?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 31, 2009)

Of course. I wouldn't attempt coloring if I didn't.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 31, 2009)

cool pm sent btw


----------



## Helonzyz (Oct 31, 2009)

Your make up Spades and your picture Cap. are both really good, well done 

We've started to celebrate Halloween increasingly more here. However my family hate it so nothing Halloween in my house. But I've been told I can go to a party this evening. I think because my friends who are there, felt bad for me as they will be there, my other friends are doing other things and I'm left with nothing to do 
Which I don't mind going it's just they're all dressing up and I have nothing so I don't really want to turn up dressed normally as I'd actually look silly 
I think I'm going to get a witch hat and scrounge around for some stuff... Nothing adventurous...

But yeah, *Happy Halloween!! *


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 31, 2009)

Almost finished with this one. Just need to do the shading. But tell me if the background looks cool.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2009)

newest coloring...like it?


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 1, 2009)

I like it, Tsukiyo, left you a comment

I did Neji today, I did Ino yesterday but her head was too big
anyway, Neji


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Almost finished with this one. Just need to do the shading. But tell me if the background looks cool.



Looks good. Show us the end results too


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is another chapter i did the lineart for will color as soon as the other project is done.

​
Click pic to enlarge


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I'll color that later


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool. Let me know and I'll reference your page onto mine. Thanks again for printing and scanning them out for me.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

No problem at all


----------



## Misha (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey gaiuz. What does a person like me have to do to fit in with such hip artist here 
Aside from drawing of course.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone is welcomed to join this lounge, go ask the owners, but first you have to show them how artistic you are


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Gaiz

I did another KakaSaku piccy if anyone is interested:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

* i like it pek seems so romantic*


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks Velvet!


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 2, 2009)

Last Saturday I was bored and I wanted to draw something with my tablet. I decided to use OpenCanvas(just downloaded something cheap from their site or something, I forgot). I was messing around with an old drawing of mine and here's how it turned out:

 I decided to put it in a spoiler tag just in case. This won't be the official deal that I'll post. No, the real deal will be better. 

 In the process I felt some sort of freedom. There was no tension from drawing a line, it was very nice. But making a lineart with a Pen Tablet is tough. I mean is there someone around here who can make perfect lines?  No, seriously, is there?  But I have to admit that OC has some neat brush and I don't know if it's just me but the lines are more smooth compared to Photoshop. 
 In September I let my grandma doodle a little and I'm telling you, for her first try she was incredible! :amazed Even better than me! See for yourselves: 

Sunshine 1
Sunshine 2
 I'm sorry! She insisted that I post them.  She pressed the ladle against my thorat and said:
- If you don't post this thing on NF, sonny, I'll show you how skillful a granny can be with kitchenware. 
---------
 Since I'm here I want to let you in on a hint in coloring. I came up with it while I was working on The True Face of Power. Whenever you need to make some parts of the body more realistic and with more colors here's what you can do:
*1/* Add the flat color.
*2/* Make the ends of the brush jaggy(I think you'll have to tweak the 'spacing' option but I'm not sure) or just pick a brush that looks uneven. I hope you understand what I mean, if not - ask! 
*3/* Reduce the opacity to 10-20 or whatever you like as long as the coloring is very light.
*4/* Choose a different tone of the flat color(lighter/darker) and start tapping around keeping in mind that the darker parts need more tapping.
*5/* You could also use the Burn/Dodge/Blur/Sharpen/Vixen and whatever there is tool.
  That's how I did the hands. I hope this this will be useful for you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Last Saturday I was bored and I wanted to draw something with my tablet. I decided to use OpenCanvas(just downloaded something cheap from their site or something, I forgot). I was messing around with an old drawing of mine and here's how it turned out:
> 
> I decided to put it in a spoiler tag just in case. This won't be the official deal that I'll post. No, the real deal will be better.
> 
> ...



I've seen you post here before but who exactly are you? And why are you always trying to teach us how you do stuff?


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I've seen you post here before but who exactly are you? And why are you always trying to teach us how you do stuff?


 ... :S ...
 I'm my worst nightmare! 
 And chill, man, I'm just sharing but if it'll make you feel better then I'll stop.  _Say the word! Make a call and I'll be gone!..._
 Hmmm... is this how it looks like - me trying to teach others how to do things(when they're probably better at it)?  I had no idea.

- CUT IT OUT! 
_*slash*_ 
- OOAAGGGH!!!! :WOW


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

*Banana chill a bit  not everyone can be perfect like you ok , let others share their ways geez*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey HB I was wondering if one of these days you could do a simple tut on how-to-do Line art, for me? I know the basics of how its done, but when I do it, it doesn't look right; it isn't clean or as nicely done as some others I've seen.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Nov 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I've seen you post here before but who exactly are you? And why are you always trying to teach us how you do stuff?


Ora Ora, HB Sempei, Check the fist post before you ask this question. Musou-Enrai is an experienced artist with brilliant sketching skills. and has been a member here since day one.  

*Also This Lounge Is Open For Every NF Member To Post Comments, Suggestions, Tip, Tutorials Even if he not a active member. *



Musou-Enrai said:


> ... :S ...
> I'm my worst nightmare!
> And chill, man, I'm just sharing but if it'll make you feel better then I'll stop.  _Say the word! Make a call and I'll be gone!..._
> Hmmm... is this how it looks like - me trying to teach others how to do things(when they're probably better at it)?  I had no idea.
> ...


Musou Feel free to share more. your tip and comments are welcome. ^^



Velvet said:


> *Banana chill a bit  not everyone can be perfect like you ok , let others share their ways geez*


 working hard?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

> working hard?


 
*alwayss ~  soo you back right right ?????????*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Nov 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *alwayss ~  soo you back right right ?????????*


Yes,  Just Updating My MSN Be Online In Few Mins.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 2, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Hey HB I was wondering if one of these days you could do a simple tut on how-to-do Line art, for me? I know the basics of how its done, but when I do it, it doesn't look right; it isn't clean or as nicely done as some others I've seen.


 OH, YEAH! I second that!  I've always wondered what's the secret behind the smooth lines of a lineart!  Well, maybe not always but as of late.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

> Yes, Just Updating My MSN Be Online In Few Mins.


 
*kyaaaaa im glad *


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> ... :S ...
> I'm my worst nightmare!
> And chill, man, I'm just sharing but if it'll make you feel better then I'll stop.  _Say the word! Make a call and I'll be gone!..._
> Hmmm... is this how it looks like - me trying to teach others how to do things(when they're probably better at it)?  I had no idea.
> ...



No I was just wondering. The way you was informing us sounds like you should just make a tut and share.



> Hey HB I was wondering if one of these days you could do a simple tut on how-to-do Line art, for me? I know the basics of how its done, but when I do it, it doesn't look right; it isn't clean or as nicely done as some others I've seen.



Velvet calm your face. I never said I was perfect nor do i put off that I do. I simply asked him a question. No reason for you to go off and go into an emotionally rant about it. Which I know you will reply that you won't but whatever.

Hisagi I can send you a tut that I learned from. Its a great tut I'll find it in a moment.


Cap. Bassam said:


> Ora Ora, HB Sempei, Check the fist post before you ask this question. Musou-Enrai is an experienced artist with brilliant sketching skills. and has been a member here since day one.
> 
> *Also This Lounge Is Open For Every NF Member To Post Comments, Suggestions, Tip, Tutorials Even if he not a active member. *
> 
> ...



Sure whatever


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

> Velvet calm your face. I never said I was perfect nor do i put off that I do. I simply asked him a question. No reason for you to go off and go into an emotionally rant about it. Which I know you will reply that you won't but whatever.


 
*hmf...watch the way you talk to me *


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *hmf...watch the way you talk to me *


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Slinkymilinky (Nov 2, 2009)

That pic is amazing! (runs back to the lurkers corner)


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

That wasn't a challenge. That was just saying "Meh, I don't care."


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

> That wasn't a challenge. That was just saying "Meh, I don't care."


 
*hmm i dont see saying that in any of my posts , i just posted what i like or thats bad too *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Nov 2, 2009)

Sempei Is Infected with kanye west virus. >_>


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure Velvet. Whatever you say.

Hisagi here is the tut. 

Cap html codes don't work. Use BB coding.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

> Sure Velvet. Whatever you say.


 
                           .


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Hisagi here is the tut.


Much thanks


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Much thanks



I would stop once you get to the shading part. He uses techniques before hand he doesn't add in. But it you want to clean art I would do it that way. But since I have a tablet I clean it another way.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright I will. Though it looks like he does it the same way I do, only goes about it a different way.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 2, 2009)

I tried it that way and its a bit harder for me. I found this one easier to use.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> And this is why I don't draw by hand




A sketch attempt I made for Muk The Claymore Manga D&Q Thread


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> A sketch attempt I made for Muk The Claymore Manga D&Q Thread


 Hey, it's pretty neat!  I like the armor.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> A sketch attempt I made for Muk The Claymore Manga D&Q Thread



Awesome pic. can't wait to see you lineart it.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2009)

Notice the lines for her head are thicker than for the rest. I stupidly did it all in one layer so I can't go back to erase and redo without messing up something else. I need to practice my facial anatomy more too, bah


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2009)

*i like it  so clean *.**


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Notice the lines for her head are thicker than for the rest. I stupidly did it all in one layer so I can't go back to erase and redo without messing up something else. I need to practice my facial anatomy more too, bah



And write in bigger font. The lineart looks good especially for a clean. You need a bit more practice but you're getting there.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 3, 2009)

New Naruto Manga colouring guuuuuys:



:3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 3, 2009)

hand banana i am gonna color ur neji thing too


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 3, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hand banana i am gonna color ur neji thing too



thats what she said. Oh wait  yeah just d/l it off my DA page.


----------



## Misha (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok then, since I am assuming you can post any sort of art, here is something I just finished. Colors look iffy on purpose. 



It's zetsubou sensei


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 4, 2009)

that shit si awesome. Love the colors.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 4, 2009)

I really like the use of silver in your lines Misha, also the watercolor feel is gorgeous. Dont know the anime tho. But it looks great.


As for me, I did TenTen late, but Neji is somewhat finished. 
I think Ill stick with long hair with her after all

Here is what he looked like previously


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 4, 2009)

*I am SOFA KING BORED*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

Find something to do

and do it


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a page to clean. But I hate doing landscapes.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

No one ever does


----------



## Misha (Nov 4, 2009)

lol landscapes. even manga artist don't like doing those. I can think of a specific example


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

Kubo Tite, everyone knows that.

"Whoops, spilled the ink. Well its now a black cero"


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 4, 2009)

lolwut????


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 4, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> *I am SOFA KING BORED*



lol
If it will make you happier, I'd say I'm about half way through the picture you asked me to colour. I'm hoping it will be finished by tomorrow


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you do the lips?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> lolwut????



Do you read BLEACH? Have you _seen_ the amount of black that guy has on his chapter pages?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Do you read BLEACH? Have you _seen_ the amount of black that guy has on his chapter pages?



Hisagi you're a funny person man I mean it. Not Hand Banana funny, more like on his way to be funnier than Hand Banana tho. Glad you're a member here.

Yea I was just saying lolwut because I can see him using that as a cover up.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 4, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Did you do the lips?



No, that's what I've got to do tomorrow. I've coloured Kiba, just got to do Hana


----------



## Misha (Nov 4, 2009)

Not just Kubo. More or less any shoujo artist.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got all my flat colors and such done for my Ophelia line art, but I want opinions. Should I do my usual crappy soft cell shading or should I take a swing at a poorly attempted cell shading?


Also, a crappy put together in five minutes chart I made to kill time


Misha said:


> Not just Kubo. More or less any shoujo artist.


Them too, good point.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 4, 2009)

kinda of finished TenTen today. Now I think her braid is too big :/

Anyway started Rock lee, and it's coming along nicely


----------



## Misha (Nov 4, 2009)

Another quicky. Tokuchi Toua from ONE OUTS.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 5, 2009)

New art guuuuuuuuys:



Hand-Banana asked me to colour this line art of his. What do people think?


----------



## Lust (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey everyone quick drop by~ dA updated again!


----------



## Rellie (Nov 6, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> New art guuuuuuuuys:
> 
> 
> 
> Hand-Banana asked me to colour this line art of his. What do people think?



It's good 

However I think a little more depth and variation in the tones of your shading wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 6, 2009)

Rellie said:


> It's good
> 
> However I think a little more depth and variation in the tones of your shading wouldn't go amiss



Thanks ^^
Oh right. What would you suggest?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 6, 2009)

Link to Thread



do you like it?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2009)

I commented on your page.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 6, 2009)

~

Rush jobs are fun to emphasis how much I suck


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats! 
I wish I had that many page-views D:


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2009)

Me too I have 8k atm Rellie has a lot also.

I take that back I rather have more artviews than pageviews.

_Hand-Banana has 8,573 pageviews total and their 108 deviations were viewed 23,800 times. _


----------



## Rellie (Nov 6, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Thanks ^^
> Oh right. What would you suggest?



Well...this is just how I shade okay? I'm not suggesting this is the only way to shade.... but I tend to use alot of blue and reds to do shadows with... especially on the face, people have more blue shadows around their eyes and red around their noses? You don't just have to use the same colours as the base to shade and highlight with  Using varying colours gives a more realistic feel.

Of course you're probably not going for realism, so feel free to ignore all I've just said ^__^


I've got a fair few pageviews yup ^___^ My next kiriban is at 20,000 pageviews 

_Rel-Rogue has 18,517 pageviews total and her 129 deviations were viewed 40,459 time_


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 6, 2009)

_kyokutoh-saizensen has 12,075 pageviews total and his 117 deviations were viewed 12,834 times_


Page views ≤ Art views for me


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 6, 2009)

Rellie said:


> Well...this is just how I shade okay? I'm not suggesting this is the only way to shade.... but I tend to use alot of blue and reds to do shadows with... especially on the face, people have more blue shadows around their eyes and red around their noses? You don't just have to use the same colours as the base to shade and highlight with  Using varying colours gives a more realistic feel.
> 
> Of course you're probably not going for realism, so feel free to ignore all I've just said ^__^
> 
> _Rel-Rogue has 18,517 pageviews total and her 129 deviations were viewed 40,459 time_



No that's quite helpful. But I tend to use colours of the environment the person is in for shadows around the eyes, nose, neck etc.  

_wickedbleh has 6,993 pageviews total and her 113 deviations were viewed 11,574 times. _

Wow my work has actually been viewed nearly 12,000 times, that's kinda cool  I still wouldn't mind just 10,000 views on my general page; double figures!


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 7, 2009)

So yesterday morn I had a sudden inspiration and spent the day doodling Hetalia characters with members I'm friends with. **


Still particularly crappy in both, but I was practicing free hand, as well as lined it for the sake of not letting the sketch's inaccuracies get to me. Now I have both to do that.

Both will be uploaded to dA later today


----------



## Kairi (Nov 7, 2009)

You kids and your ability to draw, I wish I could


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, just to add to specifications, I did the lines in Photoshop (obviously)


I'm not cool like Lulu, inking her pictures by hand.


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2009)

soooooooooooo whos gotten better since my deparure for a journey?hmmm?


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 8, 2009)

D'aww Pikachu! :3
I dunno... Have I? Where you been?


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2009)

hmm been wrapped up in school and personal life and sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

I havnt been drawing at all honestly. My skills have deteriorated V.V


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone like _Prince of Persia_... The new one? :3


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2009)

*looks nice *


----------



## Elias (Nov 10, 2009)

Yoooo artist lounge.

here's a pic i'm workin' on. 



Need to fix his wonky hand 

I also might add someone to the pic.... if I'm not feeling like a lazy bastard.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *looks nice *



Thank you 



Res Novae said:


> Yoooo artist lounge.
> 
> here's a pic i'm workin' on.
> 
> ...



Looks pretty good so far


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 12, 2009)

and  by ~


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Wait a minute; is this a thread where you can share fanart you find?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

That....

is actually a very good question. I'm not 100% sure myself so I won't answer that


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> That....
> 
> is actually a very good question. I'm not 100% sure myself so I won't answer that



Because if it is, I'm something of a fanart hunting maniac... and I like to share fanart but I'm too lazy to go into respective FCs all the time to do so...


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I'd recommend dropping a line with Cap and asking her. That would be your best bet right now


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Well I'd recommend dropping a line with Cap and asking her. That would be your best bet right now



Yuppers.  I'll do that.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 13, 2009)

But if you cant draw, you can't join this lounge :taichou


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> But if you cant draw, you can't join this lounge :taichou



Yeah, I know that.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

Gaawa can draw Gaara porn and stick figures, she's in


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Gaawa can draw Gaara porn and stick figures, she's in



Hey, my stick figures are badass. 

Mmm... Gaara porn...


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

Stick figures are the epitome of awesome




who made that?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Stick figures are the epitome of awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could remember.  I snagged it from a signature that said, "Support :leepalm!" and I liked it so much that I put it in my own sig.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 13, 2009)

lol Hisagi, Gaawa can draw Gaara porn and stick figures?  Then there's no problem

Cap will let you in, im certain of that


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

Well actually I don't know if she can, Suna. Gaawa can you do the things I have alleged you can?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> lol Hisagi, Gaawa can draw Gaara porn and stick figures?  Then there's no problem
> 
> Cap will let you in, im certain of that



I'm also a provider of epicness. 



Hisagi said:


> Well actually I don't know if she can, Suna. Gaawa can you do the things I have alleged you can?



Yes.  Though I'm better known for my fanfiction skills and providing links to fan-artists.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 13, 2009)

okay show us the epicness 

and i was wondering why the guys in the lounge are invisible? are you guys being stalked or what


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

She's a goddess of finding fan art, Gaawa is. Though that reminds me I need to start posting in the Ulqui FC again



I actually don't know why I'm still invisible. I tuned out a while back when I was being followed by someone who I dislike


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> okay show us the epicness
> 
> and i was wondering why the guys in the lounge are invisible? are you guys being stalked or what



Yuppers.










Generally, I try to share as many not very well-known artists as I can.

The artist who made my set, for example, is a Japanese artist that is on a file-sharing site called "Pixiv," a site reminiscent of DeviantART.  But in order to full-view the pieces, you have to be a member, which is kind of lame.

Edit: Added a few.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

oh Pixiv. I love that place. 

</is a member there>


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> oh Pixiv. I love that place.
> 
> </is a member there>



I have only recently begun exploring Pixiv.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 13, 2009)

alot of talented artists post their works there


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I have only recently begun exploring Pixiv.



Oh love the works 


night guys


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*

**pek finally made the sketch*


----------



## Lust (Nov 15, 2009)

So I guess being on here 2 days in a row isn't that bad..

Anyway so me and my dad were talking about photography and so I got bored and decided to try and finish up all the fake blood I got left.



Note, picture was not found on dA, it was taken by me~


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*a bit too dark *


----------



## Lust (Nov 15, 2009)

That was the point hun <3


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*ooohhhh i seeee  i get it now  it looks great anyway *


----------



## Lust (Nov 15, 2009)

Mhmm~

See the concept I had in mind is like..a dark night, it's on a battlefield and someone is a traitor, who kills their own leader. Hence why on dA it's titled Blissfull Betrayel~

Thank you <33


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*ooohhhh sounds cool  you and your swords pek*


----------



## Lust (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*i wanet to get one this year  but i was low on cash  and they were like 50-60 bucks*


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice photo Spades 

New work guys:


Just a quick colouring, let me know what you think ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i wanet to get one this year  but i was low on cash  and they were like 50-60 bucks*



eBay or Amazon they sell cheap.
I got one for only about twenty bucks online and its still in great condition


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 15, 2009)

Or you could just kill a Samurai and take his.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 15, 2009)

That is if the Samurai doesn't one shot your ass


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> That is if the Samurai doesn't one shot your ass



Never seen a Samurai who can dodge bullets.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 15, 2009)

You obviously never watched Gin Tama


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 16, 2009)

is lineart hard?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 16, 2009)

No; making it look decent is the hard part


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 16, 2009)

what do you use


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 16, 2009)

I use Pentool 2px brush stroke


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 16, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> is lineart hard?



What makes you ask that?

Also my latest work almost done with it. Gonna have helon do the shading.


----------



## Sima (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks good Banana~


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 17, 2009)

my recent lol!sketches




I am ashamed


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2009)

*wachu think guys  and dont ignore me like last time  meanies...*


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet: I love how you've done the crystals on her shoulders, they are really glowy!!! pek


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2009)

*thank you *


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 17, 2009)

Shade her hair too


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *wachu think guys  and dont ignore me like last time  meanies...*



Something looks wrong with the breast. The lines you add implied that they was gonna have some definition. But they look flat. Flatter than an A-Cup. Rest looks ok.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Something looks wrong with the breast. The lines you add implied that they was gonna have some definition. But they look flat. Flatter than an A-Cup. Rest looks ok.



You seem to know a lot about boobs 
No but now you've pointed that out I can see where you're coming from; maybe a change of shading ^^ 
Maybe some more shading for the hair, but that's just my preference


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2009)

* i cant do hair shading yet*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 17, 2009)

i still need lots of practice on that 

actually i need practice on shading in general


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * i cant do hair shading yet*



Don't worry about it, that's just my preference. Looks good without too 

Oh I've been wondering if I could ask you guys something. I've been currently looking for a part time job to fit around college but I'm really struggling and could do with the money :/

So I was just wondering... Would I be good enough to start asking to do paid commissions or is that rude to ask because I'm not yet good enough?  
I'm currently thinking I'm probably not good enough, so I'm not being big headed or anything :/

I was going to do a poll on Deviantart to see what people thought. But as I'm doing this to get a little money, to do a poll I need a subscription and a subscription costs... Kinda doesn't work D:

So yeah, you're thoughts would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2009)

> Don't worry about it, that's just my preference. Looks good without too



*i can do only those whites in the hair *


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Don't worry about it, that's just my preference. ooks good without too
> 
> Oh I've been wondering if I could ask you guys something. I've been currently looking for a part time job to fit around college but I'm really struggling and could do with the money :/
> 
> ...



You can do a poll via a journal and tally up the votes given through comments. That's what I would do.

Though it doesn't really matter if you're good enough or not, if people want work done by you and are willing to pay for it, then charge them a small fee for it. When you get better, up the price just a tad, and so on


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 18, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> You can do a poll via a journal and tally up the votes given through comments. That's what I would do.
> 
> Though it doesn't really matter if you're good enough or not, if people want work done by you and are willing to pay for it, then charge them a small fee for it. When you get better, up the price just a tad, and so on



Yeah I was going to do that too but usually people don't really comment on my journals :/ 
I shall perhaps try one day soon, see what results I get, thanks for your comment


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 18, 2009)

New work guys:


Well I say work, I only did the shading and highlights. Hand-Banana asked me to do that as he'd done the lineart, base colours and background ^^

Please comment!


----------



## ydoc (Nov 18, 2009)

I could shamelessly plug my sasuke itachi animated gif =p but i already made a post for them. I would like to join this group would be cool.  I randomly have inspired inspiration and come up with something worthwhile =p.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't be gay ydoc. But I'll ask Cap whenever he comes back in. I think he has been deployed.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

*Internet, you are my Rival-kun*

another korea sketch quickie 


Also a question for fellow dA users: When submitting things to your deviant art gallery, do you get confused as to what category your deviation should be submitted as? I want to hope I'm not the only one that gets driven up the wall by it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 18, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> another korea sketch quickie
> 
> 
> Also a question for fellow dA users: When submitting things to your deviant art gallery, do you get confused as to what category your deviation should be submitted as? I want to hope I'm not the only one that gets driven up the wall by it.



Not really. I mean its pretty simple where to put it.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

I've actually find while exploring the categories that there are different cat. names but are virtually the same thing. That's were the confusion starts


Maybe this is all confusing to me because I have piss for brains. whatevs


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2009)

*i get confussed *


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

I am not alone. Relief!
I usually stick to the fan art section. or Manga strips/pages if I'm coloring a manga page


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2009)

*i use mostly *_ *Fan Art, Traditional Art, Drawings, Miscellaneous*_


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Same, though Digital art when I'm submitting things done in photoshop

or the occasional Photographs in the photography categories


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2009)

*i never uploaded pics 

 *grabs cam to school*
*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Well the only photos I have on dA are of my nieces and nephew, and a few random other things. Cannot wait til I get my digital camera.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah I get confused too and like you say some categories sound similar. Most of my work goes in the same category now unless it's a photo or something different.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 19, 2009)

lol I just find this funny don't mind me please.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Not all of us can be as smart as you HB don't rub it in c:


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Not all of us can be as smart as you HB don't rub it in c:



Its not that. Its that I find it funny DA gives you so many choices when they are almost the same.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, yeah. I mostly get confused on the categories because in the past, lack of proper placement got my deviations removed.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Oh, yeah. I mostly get confused on the categories because in the past, lack of proper placement got my deviations removed.



 did not know they did that.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

They don't but since I used to (and probably still do occasionally) put things in the wrong cat. they get took down. Mostly if someone reports it.

For instance this one girl on dA used to [and still does I think] go around and report people's work, mostly if it is anime or manga based, and took advantage of it being in wrong category especially.

I don't really get it myself either, so I'm going to stop trying to elaborate right here.


----------



## Elias (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't wait until winter vacation... I'll actually have time to draw.


----------



## Lust (Nov 20, 2009)

So I finally learned how to use my 1999 version PS 
I started at 1:23PM and finished everything at 3:12PM.

I started a tenten lineart with PS but I fialed soo >> This is my first completed work done with it~ 

It takes so much longer than Corel..like wholy crap! Oo


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to get a rendered image to look right on Deviantart? The one I've uploaded has been given a black background and looks a mess.. 

*Edit:* Nevermind I think I've sorted it; but feel free to view and comment still


----------



## reffer101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get a rendered image to look right on Deviantart? The one I've uploaded has been given a black background and looks a mess..
> 
> *Edit:* Nevermind I think I've sorted it; but feel free to view and comment still



you got there some really good art in you, that was really good, I hope I could do so much better.
Well I think i will someday.


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 21, 2009)

reffer101 said:


> you got there some really good art in you, that was really good, I hope I could do so much better.
> Well I think i will someday.



Thanks 
I'm sure you will; I'm still not great but I like to think I've improved. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2009)

Three more linearts I done.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 25, 2009)

your defiantly getting much better at lineart  

now what about some bleach?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2009)

I could do some bleach. I just did that one Ichigo pic not too long ago.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 27, 2009)

*Hot Karin*

It was a long school day... sort of. I was in the mood for drawing. I wanted to work on a new idea. Things weren't going well and I decided to spare myself the eventual disappointment. But then, just THEN I got inspired to draw again!(Rhyme!) A hot girl in my class caught my attention. She reminded me of Karin and I wanted to tell her that. But I needed reference. And I drew this:

  Oooh, little did I know the power of the markers!  Red from moi and a little black from my French teacher and the piece was born. That's when I told my hot schoolmate:
- Hey, baby, you look an awful lot like ... *KARIN*. Very *SEXY*! 
 At the end of the day I spotted some screw-ups which consisted of:
1/ inaccurate jaw
2/ badly positioned breasts
3/ ugly hand(nothing new there) but better than before
4/ bad folds on her left sleeve
  I'm telling you, the markers did a miracle.  They gave the drawing a clean, cool and kinda pro look. In the coloring process I was thinking of Naruto pictures colored with markers I've seen on the net. That, and how to do the strokes. "_Apply color ... in quick, sweeping motions_". Almost like I did. The tip was big and it was hard to fill in the tight spots.
 A lot of girls and two guys(one of them thought she was Emily Ozment) liked the piece. The rest were either missing, scumbags, both or all of the above. Later on I took the chance to ask my Litterature teacher:
- Excuse me, teacher, would like to see something _grrr_? 
 She liked it, too.
----------------------
 Sometimes I just can't seem to draw like usual. I have a style(I think) and I use it, but every now and then I feel that I need a new approach. The one from today was good. I'm sure you've all heard of it and know it: 
 Whenever you want to draw something(a figure, for example), always loosen up and do it *quickly*. Don't slack at the details. Draw with quick and decisive lines almost without lifting the pencil/pen tip from the paper. DO IT AS IF YOU'RE BEING CHASED BY A WILD BEAR STUFFED WITH EXPERIMENTAL VIAGRA! :WOW WITH RABIES AND LASER BEAM EYEBALLS!  WITH FOAM COMING OUT OF THE CORNERS OF IT'S MOUTH!  PEOPLEE....   ... *_gasp-gasp_*
 Look at the doodle of the sitting girl I did in the pic before Karin. It didn't turn that good and I used reference from a notebook but it's just to get the idea. A quick block-out of the figure. That was something I had forgotten about. Of course, it's advisable to warm up but I'm too lazy or busy for that. Whenever I draw, I try to seize the moment and channel the energy and mustard towards the paper. But there are times when I push it too much and things go out of foot. Today I was in luck.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2009)

Well...umm... you pretty much covered it?


----------



## Helonzyz (Nov 28, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Whenever you want to draw something(a figure, for example), always loosen up and do it *quickly*. Don't slack at the details. Draw with quick and decisive lines almost without lifting the pencil/pen tip from the paper.



I've never thought of doing my drawings like that. I usually tend to take forever as I'm such a perfectionist (even though I don't look it  ) and use references and things. But thanks for that, shall have to give it a try 

_Hand-Banana_ it was really odd, I was just playing a song and your icon looked like it was dancing to it... lol


----------



## allegro (Nov 28, 2009)

i miss Bassam-kun.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> _Hand-Banana_ it was really odd, I was just playing a song and your icon looked like it was dancing to it... lol



Because deep down inside your heart, you know it was.



allegro said:


> i miss Bassam-kun.



He's back.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 28, 2009)

banana you should make a line art tut


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2009)

Just follow that if you don't have a tablet.

And then use this for selecting the pen brush sizes:

Skin: 2-6
Hair: 3-8
Clothes: 4-10
Objetts: 5-12


----------



## Lust (Nov 28, 2009)

Yo Banana, did ya finish the lineart?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2009)

Spades said:


> Yo Banana, did ya finish the lineart?



Naw. I went to a wacky party late last night and trying to find out who I woke up next to. So just talking to all of my friends on Steam til I do. Also if you have steam and want to add me there my name there is xxspinesxx.


----------



## Lust (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah, all right, no I don't, good luck trying to find out who you woke up next to xD


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

*where the hell did Bass go*


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 28, 2009)

He got deployed but he came back.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 29, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> He got deployed but he came back.


 
 Oh, then that's good news! 
 Hmmm... it reminds me of:
- Where's ...? 
- He's in the can. 
- In a can!?! 
- Taking a dump. 
- A dump!? Taking it where!? :amazed
- Look, you're starting to get on my nervs. First door on the left. 
 Or something like that. It was from *The Island*.
---------------
 When it comes to linearts, I do mine with the mouse... most of the time. Making it with a tablet... is _tough_! *Hand Banana*, are you good in linearts with a tablet?  I'm curious.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 29, 2009)

Lineart of a poster Im making

It's Shikamaru. Looks a bit blurry cause it's not the original size ( the original is 1024X something)  I like the pose a lot

Edit: wow, I just saw I left a big chunk of a line on the Chuunin vest unfixed.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 29, 2009)

I like it. Trust me, it's better than anything I can do.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 29, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> When it comes to linearts, I do mine with the mouse... most of the time. Making it with a tablet... is _tough_! *Hand Banana*, are you good in linearts with a tablet?  I'm curious.



Well if you must know my sekrets, I don't use a tablet to do linearts. I may draw it on the tablet. But I correct a lot of my drawing issues using the pen tool in PS. But I rarely draw from the tablet. Unless its directly from a manga page, all of my drawings start out on paper believe it or not.



sweetwasabi said:


> Lineart of a poster Im making
> 
> It's Shikamaru. Looks a bit blurry cause it's not the original size ( the original is 1024X something)  I like the pose a lot
> 
> Edit: wow, I just saw I left a big chunk of a line on the Chuunin vest unfixed.



Besides the big deviant art sign I like it.

Also new art time.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input Handbanana and Neshra. 

Your lines got better since I saw your last work HandBanana. 



Updated to see what the poster will look like. with Kiba


----------



## Sima (Nov 29, 2009)

My first real sketch in a while.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 29, 2009)

Did I post these before I left town?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 29, 2009)

sweetwasabi said:


> Thanks for the input Handbanana and Neshra.
> 
> Your lines got better since I saw your last work HandBanana.
> 
> ...



Thanks



Sima said:


> My first real sketch in a while.



Your drawings are good but too small.


----------



## Sima (Nov 29, 2009)

I have to take pics of my drawings, cause my scanner doesn't work, thats why they are small.

well night lounge~


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Nov 30, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Well if you must know my sekrets, I don't use a tablet to do linearts. I may draw it on the tablet. But I correct a lot of my drawing issues using the pen tool in PS. But I rarely draw from the tablet. Unless its directly from a manga page, all of my drawings start out on paper believe it or not.



 I believe you, because I start from the paper, too.  It's way easier to do it traditionally with nice pencil(or whatever) strokes. 
 You know, a week or two ago I found out that making a lineart with Paint Tool Sai is a breeze, compared to Photoshop(not that it's tough but...). You directly put and manipulate the line. It's awesome!  But probably you already know that.  I don't know.
----------------


Sima said:


> I have to take pics of my drawings, cause my scanner doesn't work, thats why they are small.



 Argh! That's how I did my first digitally rendered pic 3 years ago. I even used Paint. Ah... Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2009)

*i need to draw ._.*


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> I believe you, because I start from the paper, too.  It's way easier to do it traditionally with nice pencil(or whatever) strokes.
> You know, a week or two ago I found out that making a lineart with Paint Tool Sai is a breeze, compared to Photoshop(not that it's tough but...). You directly put and manipulate the line. It's awesome!  But probably you already know that.  I don't know.
> ----------------
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 30, 2009)

Almost done with Kiba, Shikamaru is done tho. I think he's face is a bit too round still. I should add some facial hair   Kiba looks handsomely tall

Shikamru alone


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2009)

Kiba's legs look a tad bit off for some reason.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah I think I made one leg bigger than the other. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 1, 2009)

Mochi


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 1, 2009)

Let me put it this way:
 Photoshop Lineart = _Damn it, Carol!_ 
 Paint Tool SAI Lineart = _Carol, I love what you did with your hair, sweetheart._ 
 Or at least that's how I see things.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 1, 2009)

More Mochi


----------



## kakashi2117 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have one too! i will upload it later!! hehehe


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

too much 

but they're so easy to draw and color


----------



## Sunabozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey whats up guys, how was your day? any new artworks?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2009)

Have you been looking through the thread?


----------



## Sunabozu (Dec 2, 2009)

of course. i just need to see more


----------



## Sima (Dec 2, 2009)

What do you all think?


----------



## Sunabozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats a pretty drawing you've got Sima
Keep drawing more ^o^ 

You have the talent


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

My deviant art is getting overrun by mochi, but they seem to be popular since everyone favs them. Sadly yet I'm doing a combo breaker and drawing something else today


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish it was bigger but I like it.


----------



## Sima (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Sunabozu

I'm still sorry about that Hand Banana, I am still having to use a camera to get my drawings on deviantart, I can't do anything about the size at this point.

I look forward to whatever your drawing Hisa chan


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 3, 2009)

Sima said:


> Thanks Sunabozu
> 
> I'm still sorry about that Hand Banana, I am still having to use a camera to get my drawings on deviantart, I can't do anything about the size at this point.
> 
> I look forward to whatever your drawing Hisa chan



No worries


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 3, 2009)

Not what I was working on, but done quickly for Green Poncho
Unless you're a Claymore thread regular, this will make no sense


----------



## sweetwasabi (Dec 4, 2009)

Sima I liked it, looks like something you could make a tatoo of. Looks great 


As for me well I picked up the doodle of Neji and finished the outline. Not done with colors, but coming together okay (not that great)



colors are too dark


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2009)

A new lineart done. Tell me what you think


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys I want you all to take a look at this website as a homework assignment over the weekend and tell me if you found anything on the site helpful to you at all. I will be studying it too.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a quick doodle in Paint Tool Sai:



 That's supposed to be Saskia(female Sasuke).
 After seeing how manly Saskia and Itachi(a?) looked in Uchiha Sisters Reunion I drew a quick doodle. Well, not that quick as it took me about 30 mins. Not bad if you ask me. It's entirely digital. No paper! It wasn't as hard as before. But, of course, there's more to go! 
 Why is it that I always get worked up when I draw seriosly? This here was just for fooling around and, as almost always, it got better that the "more serious" pieces. And when I improvise, I get better results. Guess the conclusion is:
   YOU'RE NOT SPECIAL FOR ME! I DON'T CARE ANYMORE! HELL!   I'LL GIVE YOU SHORT SHRIFT!
- Tokubetsu this! :toliet _*sfx: flusshhhh*_


----------



## Rellie (Dec 5, 2009)

It's a good drawing but he/she looks kinda manly still :/

For inspiration I like Miss-Ai-Sensei's gender swaps


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 6, 2009)

*Rellie*, I know what's the problem. I underestimated them.  I thought it would be easy to make them girly and I still think it's no big deal, but... it ain't 100% pork-pie either.

---------
 P.S. v1.0: The drawing in my previous post kinda sucks, now when I look at it.
 P.S. v1.5: Aha! Here's what I found in a tutorial:
_Just relax, there is nothing to be frustrated about.
Take your time and let the drawing just flow -- don't rush._
 But I could disagree on the second tip. I've read that sometimes you should keep a steady pace, slap it quickly, you know. Oh, wait, that goes for the sketching part. Yeah.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Dec 6, 2009)

Updated

I think I made Naruto's gut a bit too big in the sketch. Oh well it is a sketch


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 9, 2009)

still procrastinating schoolwork and other sketch projects


----------



## Helonzyz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys! Some one asked me to do a Female Sasuke a couple of weeks or so ago. Does anyone know who it was? I've kinda forgotten... :/
How is everyone's Decemeber going? Looking forward to Christmas? Done all of your shopping?

*Edit:* Well doesn't matter too much anyway. Here's my Gender-Bender'ed Sasuke:


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 12, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Hey guys! Some one asked me to do a Female Sasuke a couple of weeks or so ago. Does anyone know who it was? I've kinda forgotten... :/
> How is everyone's Decemeber going? Looking forward to Christmas? Done all of your shopping?
> 
> *Edit:* Well doesn't matter too much anyway. Here's my Gender-Bender'ed Sasuke:



 Wow! Your version is better than mine!  I totally dig her outfit!  *"WITH A SPOON!"*  Mostly from the waist down! :ho Really, it's awesome what you did with it.  Looks perfect for the gender bender. 
 And here's a speed drawing or painting, I don't know what to call it:



 Done in Paint Tool SAI. I would've made some necessary modifications, but, alas, my time was up. Maybe this is the second time I'm doing a speed painting. I'm beginning to get used to drawing with a tablet. Problem is that I can't make a perfect lineart with only my hands. But I could make a sketch with the tablet and then do a lineart without it, yes.
 Anyway, it was fun doing this speed paint stuff. I got the chance to experiment with the tools a little bit. Now it has come to my attention that when you're pressed by time and have to rush things, THAT'S WHEN you get most productive. I think. 

 P.S. If I only had more time.


----------



## Helonzyz (Dec 12, 2009)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Wow! Your version is better than mine!  I totally dig her outfit!  *"WITH A SPOON!"*  Mostly from the waist down! :ho Really, it's awesome what you did with it.  Looks perfect for the gender bender.
> And here's a speed drawing or painting, I don't know what to call it:
> 
> 
> ...



lol thanks alot. I looked at yours and I think it's harder to create a female Sasuke with the Akasuki cloak. I think if I drew my version with a cloak it wouldn't look as feminine 
I'd suck if I were to do speed painting... I'm too much of a perfectionist to do things speedily D:


----------



## Eki (Dec 12, 2009)

youtube speedpainters are ridiculous


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 12, 2009)

sweetwasabi said:


> Updated
> 
> I think I made Naruto's gut a bit too big in the sketch. Oh well it is a sketch


relevant to my interests, also i'll lurk more often to find treasures like your artwork.

i srsly want to see this finished.


----------



## LunaticCrow21 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow everyone's drawings are so cool.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 12, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> lol thanks alot. I looked at yours and I think it's harder to create a female Sasuke with the Akasuki cloak. I think if I drew my version with a cloak it wouldn't look as feminine
> I'd suck if I were to do speed painting... I'm too much of a perfectionist to do things speedily D:


 Maybe that's why mine looks manly and everyone complains about the lack of boobs. 
 I'm a perfectionist, too.  And it's strange but that's exactly what I was thinking about while I was drawing Hinata.  Whenever I do a line, I erase it and draw it again at least 10 times 'till I'm satisfied. Every little bit of the piece has to be *PERFECT*!  But I think that'll change. It has to, because it drives me CRAZY sometimes. 



EkibyoGami said:


> youtube speedpainters are ridiculous



 I've seen some pretty good ones.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 12, 2009)

Am I missing art fads? Everyone on all the forums I been going to are doing gender bender (never heard that before til recently) and speed paintings. What started this?


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 13, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Am I missing art fads? Everyone on all the forums I been going to are doing gender bender (never heard that before til recently) and speed paintings. What started this?


 Beats me!  I just draw whatever I like.


----------



## Helonzyz (Dec 13, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Am I missing art fads? Everyone on all the forums I been going to are doing gender bender (never heard that before til recently) and speed paintings. What started this?



Dunno, I was just asked to do one so I thought why not. Not something I do typically as you know


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 13, 2009)

Helonzyz said:


> Dunno, I was just asked to do one so I thought why not. Not something I do typically as you know



_**Prepares to pouch on Helonzyz**_



Anyhoot hey dude that spoon video was funny as hell. You guys are crazy I swear 

Two linearts from me.



Anyone wanna color the Sakura one? I got three linearts in front of it and I don't feel like doing it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2009)

*finallyyyyyyyyy  got my lazy ass to color sometin lol


*


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2009)

youve gotten so much better


----------



## Rellie (Dec 14, 2009)

Out of curiosity, anyone drawing anything Christmas-y themed?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2009)

> youve gotten so much better



*thaaaank youuuuu *


----------



## Elias (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonderful work Velvet. pek


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*thank you 


edit: 

 new one
*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 16, 2009)

kunai with explosive tags on it

hmmm base colors what do you think? 

take a good look before i mess it up shading it


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2009)

*looks good to me :3*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## sweetwasabi (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice pose Tsukiyo


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2009)

_at some of the sigs in here._

Sigs here are like borderline naked.

So whats everyone here up to?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2009)

pek


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2009)

She has like very little butt cheeks lol. I like how you did the jean color tho.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2009)

*i dunt like big butts *


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL I see.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2009)

*mine is big enough *


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> pek



its good angel!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2009)

*thank you auntie *


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Helonzyz (Dec 20, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> _at some of the sigs in here._
> 
> Sigs here are like borderline naked.
> 
> So whats everyone here up to?



Heh yeah I've been thinking that 

I've... Been doing some colouring :3


----------



## sweetwasabi (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know what to do as a background of this yet. But I can still sleep on it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 25, 2009)

add grinded sand

so i got my tablet!! and i colored gaara with it 

but yeah i hope this one turns out nice so far i like it 

what do you guys thinks


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 26, 2009)

It's been a while


 drawn for Kelsey♥ as her secret Santa gift


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 30, 2009)

View at Sheezyart

sasuke WIP


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2010)

So whats up guys?


----------



## Rellie (Jan 6, 2010)

Wondering vaguely why people have started posting things they've comissioned off other artists in this section- I thought that it wasn't allowed to post work by other people or something? Maybe I'm mistaken,


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jan 6, 2010)

hi artists lounge...could i post stuff other than stuff made on paint,photoshop,ETC...? cus i made a sculpture and i took some snapshots of it.^^


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Guys! 

I finished another piece, sorry that it's KakaSaku again 
One day I'll post a fight scene or something less pairing specific


----------



## Lust (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys. <3

So I figured it'd be time for me to drop by this year and say a quick hello.  So hello. As time passes, I must say I still don't trust this forum enough to come back to it, I doubt it I can suffer another hacking. I know, I know, it's childish but ya know what? Suck it large, I'm not taking any chances. <3

So, I again wanna thank Hand Banana for the Premium Membership  I owe ya a lot <3 You gave me one of the best Christmas gifts. No joke. Since dA is my 'home away from home'. Art progress, I dunno I suppose it's goin' good, but due to school and Grad. and everything, I lost like.. ALL my will to draw. Nothing is turning out well. Dx So that sucks big time. 

But, I will try to make more time for that haha xD So yes, rant is over. Bye everyone! <3


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jan 10, 2010)

a lil sketch i did for a friend of mine.^^


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello thread .





Slinkymilinky said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I finished another piece, sorry that it's KakaSaku again
> One day I'll post a fight scene or something less pairing specific


H-how do you make it so pretty?  Those fireworks...


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 13, 2010)

Has this place died or what

Recent work; all but the first have been done in GIMP


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup, yet another person with superior skillz 



Hisagi said:


> Has this place died or what
> 
> Recent work; all but the first have been done in GIMP



I like this one


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 14, 2010)

Spades said:


> Hey guys. <3
> 
> So I figured it'd be time for me to drop by this year and say a quick hello.  So hello. As time passes, I must say I still don't trust this forum enough to come back to it, I doubt it I can suffer another hacking. I know, I know, it's childish but ya know what? Suck it large, I'm not taking any chances. <3
> 
> ...



NP. Why not just make a new account?


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Jan 14, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Hello thread .H-how do you make it so pretty?  Those fireworks...



Thanks Nawheetos!


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats on finally striking 5k posts. Here's my contribution














as usual download for fullview


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow we have made it that far.


----------



## Helonzyz (Jan 21, 2010)

Sup guys, it's been a while. Everyone enjoying 2010?

I've probably done a few pieces of work since my last post. They're mostly Doctor Who related but take a look at my page if you like 

I hope everyone is well ^^


----------



## kandiman1224 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was bored.... don't judge me


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 27, 2010)

Posting to advertise my contest  

*cough* I mean... nice work guys


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not fooled by your lure to a silly con-- ooh goodies *click*


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 28, 2010)

Havent been doing art since I have no computer at home.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2010)

*havent been doing art since im lazy  *


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 28, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> I'm not fooled by your lure to a silly con-- ooh goodies *click*


Just as planned 

Second one is cute  I like 


Velvet said:


> *havent been doing art since im lazy  *


Buckle down, missy


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2010)

> Buckle down, missy



*but but *


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 31, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Just as planned
> 
> Second one is cute  I like



Thanks, friend of mine did the line art. I plan to color another one of her works soon


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2010)

I actually got some work done on this older version of PS


Man enat hasnt been here in so long.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2010)

*same for bassam ;_;
*


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2010)

His case is different. he's in the military on active duty.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2010)

*agen ?  i tough he was back  *


----------



## Sunabozu (Feb 4, 2010)

whats up fellas?

how long since i have not been here :/


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 4, 2010)

I got a new computer!  I can draw rubbish fanarts again!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2010)

*hooooooray for youu pek*


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know either of you two but welcome back.


----------



## Sunabozu (Feb 4, 2010)

you dont know me? ive posted here before


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2010)

I only remember ppl here by their artwork.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2010)

*wich reminds me that i havent draw in.......weeks

time for neko`s 
*


----------



## Lust (Feb 6, 2010)

I have Artist's block, help!


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally got off gimp and got my photoshop back, here we go


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice 

I wish I knew how to use photoshop, I have it but I dunno what to do with it


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats not a valid excuse. Go read the first page. We have plenty of links to good tutorials to help you.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, but I can't see one entitled 'the idiots guide to finding your way around photoshop and what all those weird bits mean and what the hell to do with them'


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 10, 2010)

That is where experimenting comes in. That's how I originally learned 
before I discovered "B A GUUD ART1ST LOL" tutorials etc


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Yes, but I can't see one entitled 'the idiots guide to finding your way around photoshop and what all those weird bits mean and what the hell to do with them'



Theres a help feature in PS btw. Thats how I learned.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 12, 2010)

^Yeah, but the handy illegal portable version I have is stripped of help files 

I've found some tutorials and started experimenting.  Might take me a while though


----------



## Lust (Feb 13, 2010)

Small, transparent version. Big version is here.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 14, 2010)

its cute hisagi! 

kinda looks like kira


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 15, 2010)

Ha, thanks.

Kira from--?


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 15, 2010)

@Hisagi
Reminds me of the "Show the love contest" on DA. (:
Cute.

Haven't posted something here since ... long time. 

Zell Dincht from Final Fantasy. His hair is fail I know.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 15, 2010)

That's an awesome drawing.  What did you use?


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 15, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> That's an awesome drawing.  What did you use?



4H 0,3 mechanical pencil for the sketch & a 2B 0,5 mechanical pencil for the rest. Yeah, and a kneaded eraser. :>


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 15, 2010)

Pure free hand? How long did it take?


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 15, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> Pure free hand? How long did it take?



Yeah free hand, but I used a reference. 
That's why his tattoo is a little off in some places and his hair too.


How long ?
Mh, well it took me some time 'cause sometimes I just drew for 20min or so. 
I think around 10h. (:


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 15, 2010)

Well if you weren't you know, tracing it or something, then its still freehand. 

Looks nice


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 17, 2010)

*File Not Found*

No page exists at your destination address, ,
but the deviantART home page
should help you to find what you need.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I decided to take it down.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 19, 2010)

New drawing.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 21, 2010)

:      :


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh that's awesome   Love how you did the face.  Recently was looking your dA, great works, so active too


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2010)

*

:33 wooottt photos*


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 23, 2010)

More pieces from me. Been busy.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 24, 2010)

And here is another I'm working on. Come on guys keep up


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 25, 2010)

2nd lineart  what do you think?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 28, 2010)

The Uchiha Avenger said:


> Wow, it feels really weird posting outside the fanclubs.
> 
> I'm looking for some tips and I don't know where to go. I used the search engine and I found this place.
> 
> ...



Best thing to do is go to Deviant Art and look at some skintone charts. i used to have the same issue. Here is a link. Enjoy. 


In the mean time new arts for me.

I know we're all Naruto fans here but wanted to share a DBZ art I just finished. Please click on the links below to see enlarged version.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 28, 2010)

"homework"  done in-character for a sort of role play HS group





and three recent pictures Ive taken and uploaded


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 1, 2010)

Is that real homework?


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 1, 2010)

Note the quote quote and the words "in character" and "roleplay".. No it's not. 

new photo i took


----------



## Elias (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Lounge. I haven't posted in months, but I'm drawing again.

Here's what I'm working on right now. It's Wonderweiss.... It's taking forever to finish though.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 10, 2010)

been doing mostly photographs lately buuut I've got a hold of Paint Tool SAI


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Hisagi (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## SamHaruno (Mar 14, 2010)

hehe me so strong


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 14, 2010)

Why does the quality look so bad?


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 15, 2010)

because they probably used hypercam for it


----------



## Lust (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello, Lounge! Whoo, been a while since I was here.


*Spoiler*: _Take me back.._ 





Hold on to your childhood..

To some, this will just be a picture. Others an attempt at photography. But for just one person, I hope this will mean more. Not the picture, but the message behind it.

We're growing up so damn fast. It seemed like just yesterday I was running up this jungle gym at my school, yelling "You're it!" and laughing, with no care in the world. I wanted to grow up.

Now, I'm just 14. Young age. Just opening my eyes to this world that wants to kill me.

I'm holding onto my childhood, I refuse to let go of those sunny days when all you would care about is recess.

Lollipops turned into cigarretes, protection meant a helmet, now it means a condom. Staying safe used to mean not to talk to strangers, now, don't have sex with just anyone.

I want to be 5 again, when all I had to worry about was wether or not I have to go to school or not.

Take me back.. I don't want to grow up.



Latest Upload.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 22, 2010)

Avatar disappointed me, oh well. cheers


----------



## Rellie (Mar 22, 2010)

Heys guys, just thought I'd let you know over on the Shino/TentenFc on dA we're holding a Summer fanfic and fanart contest  and there are prizes and stuff so was just wondering if any of you wonderful artists would like to take part ^__^


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2010)

*anyone seen Bassam on ? *


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 24, 2010)

Spades said:


> Hello, Lounge! Whoo, been a while since I was here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Take me back.._
> ...



Needs moar legs


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2010)

*new coloring ~


*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

working on this...what do you think so far?



lineart was done by me too ^^


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

That looks really good! Where is Sasuke?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

i must of done a really bad job if you cant tell where sasuke is 

in the front


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

No, I meant, what area is he in? A custom Uchiha battle place?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

oh

he is at an uchiha graveyard 

hang on can you tell its a graveyard...cause i was being lazy thinking of designs for the graves


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

I couldn't in the first place, but now you've told me, I can. It's because those squares are so...squares. You need to make them look more like gravestones.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah i took the graves from this


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohhh. Then don't worry, when you colour it I'm sure it'll look fine.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

btw i really love your ava 

so whats up?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you~ (I made it)

I really love the original art of it though, it's lovely

I'm actually trying to finish an old drawing of mine..


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 5, 2010)

All right, so I'm trying to make a transparent .gif with gimp, but my problem is that the previous layers show up on all the current ones. Anybody know what to do?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry i work with photoshop not GIMP...:/


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 5, 2010)

Hm... I have PS, too, but prefer working with gimp since I already went through all the trouble of learning how to work with it, and now barely ever use PS...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

well if you want me to make the transparency for you i can do it


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

I only use photoshop...


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2010)

Froot said:


> All right, so I'm trying to make a transparent .gif with gimp, but my problem is that the previous layers show up on all the current ones. Anybody know what to do?



I never could figure out how to fix that either, sorry can't help you. I think its not of lack of  effort, but of lack of actual .gif support in GIMP. I do believe there's a plug in for .gif creation floating around the internet, though.


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 5, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> well if you want me to make the transparency for you i can do it



Aw, thanks. I appreciate it, but I'd rather learn it myself so I don't have to keep continuously perstering you with requests. 



Hisagi said:


> I never could figure out how to fix that either, sorry can't help you. I think its not of lack of  effort, but of lack of actual .gif support in GIMP. I do believe there's a plug in for .gif creation floating around the internet, though.



Yeah, I barely know anyone who uses gimp. But it would probably do me some good to surf the web anyways, I'm sure there's something out there. It's just that lazy Froot is lazy.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont really care but ok 

good luck


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2010)

new coloring! ^^


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 12, 2010)

That is adorable 


I love Kisuke x Yoruichi


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks riku


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 17, 2010)

Cap is back. Well he gave me a happy birthday shoutout on my page.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Apr 20, 2010)

Good, Morning.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2010)

Cappppppppppppp

Also new arts




Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## Lust (May 4, 2010)

Love the activity in here guys.


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2010)

*cori-chan !!!*


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 8, 2010)

what do you guys think?


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2010)

*i love it aunty  the shading is like perfect <3 your gettin really good*


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 9, 2010)

thank angel


----------



## Helonzyz (May 13, 2010)

Oh hey guys! It's been a while, how are you all? Hope you're well 
I kinda forgot to visit here, how sad ;___;


----------



## Hand Banana (May 13, 2010)

Vote for my look to the sky Naruto piece for fanart.


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

Wanted to join this place, seems like a nice place to hang around.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*i noticed that was a snake owo not a green sky hehe*


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

Yes it is, a lil' green snake that's going to devour those two smiling eggs.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*D: poor eggz !!!  *


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

The snake needs to eat, their sacrifice is necessary


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*interesting style there Kuro-chan owo*


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, was tiring after a while tho, too much curve lines.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*so much curves @.@ how long did it take you*


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

How long? Hmm... I don't really remember, in total, not taking on count distractions and stuff, like...2-3 hours, I guess.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 14, 2010)

wow kuro how long did that take you to make? @.@


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*i wouldnt last that long *


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

It's not that bad when you have music and friends on msn while you do all that. 

Tsukiyo, look up the post above yours, I had just answered how long it took me. ^^


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

> It's not that bad when you have music and friends on msn while you do all that.



*i miss seeing you on msn and talkin with you *


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

Heheh.


Got some of my stuff there.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*-puts on watchlist- pek*


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

Need to upload some new works tho.  But since I forget where I leave all my drawings...


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 14, 2010)

kuro do you have a DA? 

2-3 hours? 

my ADD would get to me


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*added Kuro-chan pek get your bum on :33*


----------



## Kuro (May 14, 2010)

Haha, yes I have DA. Look 3 posts above yours.

Ok, I will, Velvet.


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 27, 2010)

Cap. Bassam Sensie,. 

me have question right here.   I just wanna ask if what you guys using program in making linearts. I'm making linearts via corel draw but my corel draw expired and then troubleshooting thats why I wanna use other program in making line arts, I'm using Photoshop cs2, and it gets me hard time since everytime I'm making line, another layer again plus there's even no curve line in photoshop.


----------



## Eki (May 27, 2010)

you should learn how to use the pen tool.


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2010)

*

** yay...finished*


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 28, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> you should learn how to use the pen tool.



do you have some tutorial there   



Velvet said:


> *
> 
> ** yay...finished*



wow nice! do you want me to watch you :risu


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2010)

> wow nice! do you want me to watch you :risu



*sure :33 if you want*


----------



## Eki (May 28, 2010)

I used to have a butt load of them on my computer but since I don't have ineternet I can't get them to you. I'm on my phone fyi. But I know that deviantart has some good tutorails. Just search line art tutorails


----------



## Hand Banana (May 28, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> ** yay...finished*



Need to work on giving her elbows and ankles.


----------



## Eki (May 28, 2010)

Cankles


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2010)

> Need to work on giving her elbows and ankles.



*yah i know  but it was a 5 min sketch in my math book  hehe *


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 28, 2010)

I'm just curious if one of you guys are tattoo artist 

anyway, vel. watch you already. :risu


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2010)

*oh tyy :33*


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 28, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *oh tyy :33*


----------



## Hand Banana (May 29, 2010)

Sister Eda said:


> do you have some tutorial there?


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 29, 2010)

thank you very much, I'm gonna really need that tutorial      it will help me sooo much.


----------



## Eki (May 29, 2010)

Haha.... banned :ho


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2010)

Ah....wtf?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 1, 2010)

that's a nice sketch velvet ^__^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 1, 2010)

*thank you owo*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 25, 2010)

i come back and this whole page is banned banned banned 






something i did awhile ago, just remembered to post here.


----------



## Ansatsu Butai Taicho (Jul 6, 2010)

*please dont flame me*

i no its not original and im not posting it here yet but im taking the picture of minato and kushina from chapter 500 in the beginning and coloring it in paint SAI it so tedious to try and get it right to a pixel level just saying you guys here must spend a lot of time im amazed just coloring minatos hair has taking me like 40 minutes lol im a noob


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

I actually managed to finish a request pic.  Never done that before  I fail


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

good job. Coloring is good:33


though the skin lacks some colour? idk maybe a bit pale


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> good job. Coloring is good:33
> 
> 
> though the skin lacks some colour? idk maybe a bit pale


I noticed that when I looked at it on a different computer

It looked darker on mine   In fact all the colours look darker and brighter on my laptop


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

hmm yea. but everyone uses different settings

too bad this thread aint as active as it used to be


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

I had this same problem with my lasp laptop as well.  Maybe it's the acer magic screen that makes colours brighter


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

acer, i have a mac


do you have a tablet?


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

Acers have nice screens 

Yes I do  why?


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

just wondering. i rarely use mine anymore. I suck at drawing with it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2010)

First time checking out this section of the forums. Yeah I'm an artist too but I don't upload my drawings.  I would if I knew how.


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

you can take pictures of them, but thats not quite as good as Scanning them. Which is what the majority of people do


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm. Looks like I'm going to have to get a scanner thanks.


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

i think they are relatively cheap now these days


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> just wondering. i rarely use mine anymore. I suck at drawing with it.


I don't have a scanner, so I have to do everything on my tablet or I can't play with it digitally and I like learning to do that 
Kind of sucks though, I'm not very good at drawing with it D:


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

its just hard to get used to. and then trying to use the pen tool over my sketch is....blah.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't use the pen tool in photoshop.  I don't know how 
So I draw my linearts in SAI but I'm not very good at that


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

I didnt know how to ethier but the i just started to read tutorails and it kinda helped me. Started to play around with it and i figured out how to work with it. Really quite cool


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 9, 2010)

Part of me rebels though, because I'd prefer to be able to do it well by hand.  I'd rather practise with that


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

well yea. You sketch out your drawing and then you just do the line-art. 

Kind of like inking your work in way. But just digitally


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

still drawing eh velv?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*ofc :33 just needed sometin to inspire me*


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

yea, im starting to get back into my groove

How ya been?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*i`ve been good *


*should i color this next ?


*


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

yea, pass the time


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*i`ll do that  dont feel like coloring the whole Lola lineart :33 gona do beach Lola instead*


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 23, 2010)

So I just followed one of your links Velvy (cute pictors )

Somebody gave me 12 month premium membership

Anonymously

wtf 

Ahem anyway so I painted this the other day.  Messy pictor


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*coolz !!!!!!!! <3*


----------



## Saad_Genius (Jul 23, 2010)

nyce. I like the red evil look


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

^ i saw that today. i love it angel!! pek


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*ty aunty pek and its only a preview*


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

I did a two min quick doodle of Sakura (and Hinata, but she kinda failed) and it actually looked pretty awesome. I changed the art style so she looks like some kind of street brawler~~~

I will upload it soon x3


----------



## Elias (Jul 23, 2010)

i wanna see it riku.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

* ok so i colored one of the linearts i made earlyer and kinda tryed out a new shading style ! and it looks ok with few mistakes but wachu think guys *


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the shading on the hair - very effective. :3


I'll upload it tomorrow elias!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

i forgot all about this place ;^;

thread i haven't been here in a while
but
i've still been drawing and GFXing <3


----------



## Elias (Jul 23, 2010)

i'll be waiting riku-british pants.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

one day i will capture you wild kairi

and enslave you in my shop


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

but dear rikuchi

you do not have to capture me

if you ask, i'll come willingly

i'm like the pikachu to your ash


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

omg omg omg really 

sounds too good to be true


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

i speak trufax, you know i'd do anything for you

even though you'd outshine me

btw all



to



tried a new border & effects
yay/nay?


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

i shall draw that


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

pretty nice and simple looking avatar

though i think the colour needs to be different, not that orangey musty colour. maybe blue or yellow. and also, the text is....not completely terrible, but it's ugly.

border's nice though


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

> like the shading on the hair - very effective. :3



*what do you think about the body shading  im more worried about that since i have to color and do shading with a mouse*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> i shall draw that



draw wat


~riku~ said:


> pretty nice and simple looking avatar
> 
> though i think the colour needs to be different, not that orangey musty colour. maybe blue or yellow. and also, the text is....not completely terrible, but it's ugly.
> 
> border's nice though



kthnx

omg ikr. though idek how to change colors that well. thats why i don't understand why people think i'm good at gfx, i don't really understand anything


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *what do you think about the body shading  im more worried about that since i have to color and do shading with a mouse*



rofl, didn't really comment on that because i don't know your shading method :3

like on PS, some people use a grey layer thing and shade over that. the shading colour should be more skin coloured imo. also, it's not entirely correct. you have to imagine where the light source is from and draw the shading based on that.



Kairi said:


> omg ikr. though idek how to change colors that well. thats why i don't understand why people think i'm good at gfx, i don't really understand anything



you ARE good. i look up to YOU when i need help with how to make sigs look good =__=

changing colours is piss easy

selective colour; all you do is play around with that

then you add a fill layer, make it any colour you think looks good, make it luminosity and lower the opacity until you think it looks good


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

> rofl, didn't really comment on that because i don't know your shading method :3
> 
> like on PS, some people use a grey layer thing and shade over that. the  shading colour should be more skin coloured imo. also, it's not entirely  correct. you have to imagine where the light source is from and draw  the shading based on that.



*i actualy used a new layer for the skin color and a new layer for the shading  and i use the pen tool  my method is pretty simple and noobish but i mean i do it with a mouse so it cant be perfect haha :33 and yah i still have problems with some places when shading but the diff between some of my old draws and this one is pretty big ! might say i improved alot *


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

fem!soji


~riku~ said:


> you ARE good. i look up to YOU when i need help with how to make sigs look good =__=
> 
> changing colours is piss easy
> 
> ...



what is this I LOOK AT YOURS. i honestly find you a better GFXer all the way around.

i didn't even know that mang

tbh, i never use selective color in any sig of mine


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *i actualy used a new layer for the skin color and a new layer for the shading  and i use the pen tool  my method is pretty simple and noobish but i mean i do it with a mouse so it cant be perfect haha :33 and yah i still have problems with some places when shading but the diff between some of my old draws and this one is pretty big ! might say i improved alot *



pfft

you're calling yourself a noob

what does that make me?! ;__;

i don't even know how to use the pen tool...

yeah, well there's not actually a big problem with it. it does look good. i'm just picky. :3



Kairi said:


> what is this I LOOK AT YOURS. i honestly find you a better GFXer all the way around.
> 
> i didn't even know that mang
> 
> tbh, i never use selective color in any sig of mine



kairi stop lying

you're stroking my ego falsely, it feels bad man 

PS is about experimenting, so experiment with what i just told you


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

> pfft
> 
> you're calling yourself a noob
> 
> ...



*im a noob ofc XD coloring with a mouse and drawing by hand is noobish for me :33

and im picky too  colored it for 4 hours till i was happy even with the small mistakes i made
*


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah, but i do less than that

i actually draw with my finger on my mouse pad

with the brush tool

i can't even use the pen tool which is a neater, better, quicker alternative

and i even colour with my finger

and shade with my finger using the burn/brush tool -___-

man i feel so bad ahhahaha

hey, at least you have patience and control velvet

i'm expecting lotsss from you


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

> yeah, but i do less than that
> 
> i actually draw with my finger on my mouse pad
> 
> ...



*ahahahahahaaha patience is sometin i actualy dont have  i worked on it 4 hours with 2 hours break between every hour work hahaha  what gets me really mad isnt the shading but drawing fingers and legs its so....frustrating !!
*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> kairi stop lying
> 
> you're stroking my ego falsely, it feels bad man
> 
> PS is about experimenting, so experiment with what i just told you



if stroking egos =/= truth

then i must do it all the time



hi hello my name is keisha

i'm horrible at PS


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*ii-chan your avi is actualy better without the word*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

ohok i'll leave the text off then


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

*its more pretty pek*


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *ahahahahahaaha patience is sometin i actualy dont have  i worked on it 4 hours with 2 hours break between every hour work hahaha  what gets me really mad isnt the shading but drawing fingers and legs its so....frustrating !!
> *



omg i feel your pain 

makes me wish i had a tablet to do all this



Kairi said:


> if stroking egos =/= truth
> 
> then i must do it all the time
> 
> ...



hey guess what

it looks better like this

forget my previous crit, it was probably so harsh because the text made it ugly


----------



## Velvet (Jul 23, 2010)

> omg i feel your pain
> 
> makes me wish i had a tablet to do all this


*i wish for a tablet  *


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *its more pretty pek*



dawww thank you


~riku~ said:


> hey guess what
> 
> it looks better like this
> 
> forget my previous crit, it was probably so harsh because the text made it ugly



it was not harsh it was true

i need to practice moar and dig up moar tuts i'm slipping gdi


oh btw
i'm getting a bamboo craft pretty soon


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

@velvet: feeling's mutual

@kairi: harsh+true but it didn't have to be THAT harsh, i think the text just made me more negative about it lol.

what is a bamboo craft


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> @kairi: harsh+true but it didn't have to be THAT harsh, i think the text just made me more negative about it lol.
> 
> what is a bamboo craft



pfft we all have our moments i'm perfectly ok

Kakashi
that sexy little thing right there


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

oh yeah great thanks for showing off your future tablet whilst poor velvet and I are tabletless


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

its not my fault a 15 yr old has a job that pays her $75 a week and another $7 a hour + $50 allowance  and you guys suck


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2010)

firstly,


you're not 15. you're 12.


secondly,

i am not allowed a job OR pocket money. if i want to buy something, my mother pays. if it's something she doesn't agree with, i don't get it.

but wow, what kinda job pays you that much? 



/obligatory are you a whore


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2010)

12/15 there is no difference kind sir

owow what thats harsh my grandma's like
hey lol get a job i'm not buying you everything

kno i can't be a whore, that involves sex which involves stds
plus i'm pretty much asexual

i'm basically a maid and a baby sitter


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 24, 2010)

wait wait, sorry. you are 13.


pffft, i'd prefer a job. for work experience i was working in a pharmacy. i also used to be a librarian. i wouldn't mind one of those jobs right now 

but my mother's like "EDUCATION IS TOP PRIORITY. I DON'T WANT YOU TO MAKE EXCUSES THAT YOU COULDN'T STUDY AND THAT'S WHY YOU COULDN'T GET ALL A*s!"

if i want something fun. like a tablet. she says "AND WHERE IS ART GOING TO GET YOU IN LIFE?!?!!??"





maid and baby sitter. that sounds so boring


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

oh kewl so everyone says i'm 13 when i was born 15 yrs ago how is this even possible

AHAHAHAHAHAHA
grandma says education is important
but i'm going into the GFX/media technology field
so i NEED this
and she has to help me

actually its kewl, i love babies
not kids
babies


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

* show off !!!!!!!!!!!!  i shall go cry in the corner with my pen and paper



btw  anyone has any ideas for a scrapbook ?
*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

to



or



or



i tried.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

*the last one  btw what are those things around her fingers*


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks interesting but incomplete. It needs more than displacement going on imo, you need some brushtrokes that add flow behind some better text


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *the last one  btw what are those things around her fingers*



Life!!!!11!!


~M~ said:


> Looks interesting but incomplete. It needs more than displacement going on imo, you need some brushtrokes that add flow behind some better text



I have pretty much no brushes and I have no text besides default. Even if I did, I have no clue how to use them.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 24, 2010)

Get some and learn >:I


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

*its easy ii-chan .w.*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

hi hello my name is keisha and i fail at photoshop.

i have no clue how to use brushes correctly.

i barely know effects.

lol how am i good again?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 24, 2010)

Kairi said:


> oh kewl so everyone says i'm 13 when i was born 15 yrs ago how is this even possible
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> grandma says education is important
> ...



because you were 12 when i met you

i'm going into the medical field 

i so badly want to do law though *sigh*

same here, because babies can't speak



Kairi said:


> to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's so lovely, how do you make it look so nice with all those colours o:

@the one with the text: NO FUCK NO.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> because you were 12 when i met you
> 
> i'm going into the medical field
> 
> ...



daww don't you feel so oldd

i was gonna go into that, but i have no patience for people

why not do law? i'd actually get in that

exactly! i love kids
then they learn how to speak.



> it's so lovely, how do you make it look so nice with all those colours o:
> 
> @the one with the text: NO FUCK NO.



i didn't do anything you couldn't 



i'm not following a tut so what you see is me doing what i think is right


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

*look FUCKIN AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!

how you did you make it 
*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

i'm making it in photoshop. its not that easy or that hard tbh

its _really_ fun to make. i'm thoroughly enjoying this


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

*teach me now ! *


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

its not that easy to teach! D:


i am so happy.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

* its awesome !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

i'm gonna get better as i go on, that's for sure

then i'll be epic


----------



## Velvet (Jul 24, 2010)

* you iz always epic*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 24, 2010)

better, fixed the boxes and shits


----------



## GiinJoww (Jul 29, 2010)

+++++++++++++++++++++++
o A o I...dunno what you made that for, but
it looks flippin' awesome to me! You've inspired
me to try my hand at doing something like that.
o v o / nodnod / Also, this reminds me that I
need to try my hand at sigmapping. >8D

Did you do the art yourself, or did someone
else do it? :3

*everyone*
/ waves / :3 Nice to meet you all! Just call me Giin~​


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

some digital painting i did


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Aug 4, 2010)

Long time no post.
 So what do we have today? A digital drawing.
*link*
 I didn't give it my best here. It was practice.
 Now it has come to my attention that I really need to work on my hand-eye coordination. Not only that but I'm also not used to the glossy surface of the tablet. A way to deal with it is to put a piece of paper on top of the tablet to _increase the friction_, as I read on the net. That's a clever idea and I will try it.


----------



## fresh72 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey im new to this site but not to naruto i thought I'd contribute some art


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm almost finished making some drama fanart.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)

shading is what i have problems with


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 30, 2010)

Shading is easy but it requires a lot of practice. I tried many tutorials and the best one that helped me is looking at real pictures. I used to get other people to do shading for me a while back. But now I got it down packed.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Shading is easy but it requires a lot of practice. I tried many tutorials and the best one that helped me is looking at real pictures. I used to get other people to do shading for me a while back. But now I got it down packed.


same here


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Shading is easy but it requires a lot of practice. I tried many tutorials and the best one that helped me is looking at real pictures. I used to get other people to do shading for me a while back. But now I got it down packed.



shading is my worst enemy. I have an OC i am making and shading is just were i am currently stuck  Hair for me is harder


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2010)

lul, is the cigarette supposed to be backwards?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

shit. Thanks for that


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2010)

*

*


----------



## Arkevil (Sep 24, 2010)

Thought I'd share a bit of my work...I was just tinkering around photoshop for a day and decided to paint this.


----------



## dai56ww (Sep 27, 2010)

Takatsuki Alicia said:


> Thought I'd share a bit of my work...I was just tinkering around photoshop for a day and decided to paint this.



I like this.
pek


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 14, 2010)

awww,so cute!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2010)

*thank you ! *


----------



## narutorockers (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome great arts!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 14, 2010)

Youre welcome Velvet-San.It is so long ago since this place was active...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2010)

*yahh  i miss how active it used to be*

*i blame school  *


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 14, 2010)

We all do


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 16, 2010)

Velvet,Youre awesome!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 16, 2010)

*lol thanks XD*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 16, 2010)

You're Welcome!
Still I cant believe how people are able to draw so beautiful...


----------



## XXSASUKELOVER2000XX (Oct 17, 2010)

this is my picture it took me 2 days to draw LULZ i luv naruto and sasuke so much there like my husbands damn that baka sakura trying to steel them from be GRRRR        neways enjoy =^.^=


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey,thats a funny drawing! I like it!!


----------



## kandiman1224 (Oct 30, 2010)

that last drawing made me smile


----------



## kandiman1224 (Oct 30, 2010)

I got the idea for this one from jet set radio (it isn't finished)


This is an old Gaara drawing of mine that I just updated.

the pages were all smudged so i tried to photobucket fix them


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 30, 2010)

These are quite nice ^__^ Maybe you could try working on the anatomy?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2010)

Surprised this is still here. Cap stopped drawing a while back.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 6, 2010)

*he did ?  awww...*


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor Bassu :/

Though im about to throw in the rag too.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 6, 2010)

* pretty !



*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice;-);-)


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2010)

Just did this random piece. Just practicing some soft shading


----------



## Anime 1994 manga ruler (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope this works. I'm new at this you know.


----------



## fresh72 (Dec 4, 2010)

a better dressed naruto and my oc's


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great I like it. Been neglecting my first home here. Hi guys how's it been?


----------



## Eki (Dec 8, 2010)

Been alright. Fucking trying to figure out why i cant get the right head shapes i want in my sketches.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2010)

pek


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2011)

*


bump for epicness and get active again guys...*


----------



## Kuro (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's get this active then.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2011)

*awww thats so cute Kuro *


----------



## Kuro (Jan 20, 2011)

I know .. ok, no xD but I_ tried_ to make it look cute ;3


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2011)

*it does look cute :33*


----------



## Kuro (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm glad it does 

Drawing cute-like things is not something I'm really good at


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 20, 2011)

cute bunny <3


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2011)

*i like makin cute things >w<*


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 20, 2011)

how about a link to a new cute drawing of yours velvet? haven't seen your art for a long time *__*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2011)

*


:33 this be my latest*


----------



## Koshigi (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Picture Velvet


----------



## Furubodiburo (Mar 3, 2011)

May I inquire the extent of your abilties..?  I see no drawings


----------



## Elijavan (Mar 4, 2011)

O////O
i seen all pictures in the 528 pages 
i cant draw like u guys tho 
BUT i can edit and make cool banners with other people's pcitures im a graphics artist but i suck at drawing but coloring is my thing :33
cant wait to show off my signatures stuff


----------



## oktober10 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Elias (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't posted in this thread for about a year. lmao

Anyways, I've started drawing a bit more recently. This is something I'm working on right now, might add Sasuke / Sakura in there somewhere...but probably won't ever finish this, don't like looking at it at the moment and want to start something else. 

/ignore the deformed hands for now


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2011)

&


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 24, 2011)

^Someone please clean and color my damn drawing already. Come on, it's too epic not to. 

Pretty please?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2011)

How have you guys been doing? I think Imma hang out here more than in the cafe/


----------



## Eki (May 17, 2011)

This place has been so dead


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2011)

Haven't been here in a while, this thread is like my baby too


----------



## Eki (May 17, 2011)

And you abandoned it for a good 2 years, smh


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2011)

Let's get it active


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2011)

*

o u o*


----------



## Hand Banana (May 18, 2011)

How was your day folks?


----------



## Velvet (May 19, 2011)

*good :33 yours ?*


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2011)

Pretty poor, I been losing my vision slowly.


----------



## Velvet (May 20, 2011)

*i cant see shits without my glasses anymore ><*


----------



## droidsteel (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok if you guys want to keep the thread alive, I might as well post something.

Here's a fanart related story for you:

Well yesterday, I came back from my friends house having watched 2 horror movies (dead silence and creep). I went up to my room (it was almost midnight so all the lights were off) and turned the light on. Now, the previous morning, Id finished a sketch of kisame which i'd left on the bedside table. So, when I turend the light on, the first thing to greet me were kisame's stare-streight-at-you-in-a-creepy-way-eyes 

The sketch is now sitting at the bottom of a draw under a load of other pictures, and there it will stay until I can look at it again without giving myself a heart attack.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 21, 2011)

*aww you poor thing xD*


----------



## droidsteel (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone think its bad using tutorials to do decent sketches of characters? I do it all the time I mean if i try using a reference pic it just looks awful but when I use tutorials then they turn out alright. Sometimes I just get the feeling its like cheating, I mean its my hands that are holding the pencil, but is it just proving that I can follow instructions well?


----------



## Lust (Jul 9, 2011)

My my, it's been ages.



Check out my new stuff, I've improved in my opinion.


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 13, 2011)

^ you have some pretty good stuff there 

And yeh this thread really ain't active  shame because I love the Idea of it.


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 13, 2011)

droidsteel said:


> Does anyone think its bad using tutorials to do decent sketches of characters? I do it all the time I mean if i try using a reference pic it just looks awful but when I use tutorials then they turn out alright. Sometimes I just get the feeling its like cheating, I mean its my hands that are holding the pencil, but is it just proving that I can follow instructions well?



Hey I can answre my own question now 

Well droidsteel, It doesn't matter If its cheating or not, because you don't use tutorials anymore, do you?


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 13, 2011)

droidsteel said:


> Hey I can answre my own question now
> 
> Well droidsteel, It doesn't matter If its cheating or not, because you don't use tutorials anymore, do you?



oh yeh thats right! I don't 

Thanks for the advice droidsteel  stay cool 




wow... this thread sure is great 












lonely.... so lonely...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 13, 2011)

*aww  dont be lonely...aiz here :33*


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 16, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *aww  dont be lonely...aiz here :33*



companionship!


----------



## Imamember (Aug 16, 2011)

*stumbles across thread*

COOOOIIIIIIEEEEEE.....

*echoes*

Wanna work on a colaboration with someone


----------



## Velvet (Aug 17, 2011)

> companionship!



**wave wave* :33*


----------



## davidtenna (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice thread guys character like Naruto can be a good choice for the printed bedsheets  for kids room. We'll try to throw this a reference on a kas bed sheets blog post later this month.


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 28, 2011)

^^^ welcome to NF..... spambot.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2011)

*hehe a spambot !*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Sep 1, 2011)

hey guuuuys!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2011)

*hellooooo !!!*


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 1, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeellooooo there!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2011)

*whats up ?  new arts ?

*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Sep 2, 2011)

umm,im not really an artist or something....


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish there was a way to make this thread active


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Sep 3, 2011)

we should get new ACTIVE members


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2011)

*here some art 




*


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Sep 5, 2011)

I will join in on making this thread active!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2011)

*good !! *


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 5, 2011)

If I remembered this place existed then I would actually check it daily...


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Sep 5, 2011)

droidsteel said:


> If I remembered this place existed then I would actually check it daily...



No, daily isn't often enough droid  you must check it every 3 and a half minutes to be sure you miss absolutely nothing!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2011)

*ikr ! like i do  and post stuff *


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, and post lots of things


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2011)

* 


*


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Sep 5, 2011)

this is a post


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2011)

*i know  i wanted to shows it pek*


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *i know  i wanted to shows it pek*



It is very nice


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2011)

*

**im in creative mood today pek*


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Sep 6, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> **im in creative mood today pek*



Lol I can see that


----------



## SoulOfTheBlade (Sep 12, 2011)

I SUCK at drawing.. but look here if you want to see some stuff i've drawn >_> I'ts most Bleach and wolf stuff ^^''


----------



## Velvet (Sep 12, 2011)

*nice 

i draw mostly my original chars and WoW stuff
*


----------



## bk00 (Sep 12, 2011)

A work I recently commissioned for my OTP KibaKarui that blew me away. If I weren't a writer I wish I could draw like this:


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually have a topic to talk about here! Which naruto characters do you guys find easy/hard to draw and why


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 20, 2011)

Well that idea went down like a lead balloon


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2011)

*i dont watch or read Naruto anymore *


----------



## jiraiyaIsBADD35968 (Dec 1, 2011)

*weighted clothing...!*

can't find my camera cord right now.  but i have made my version of what i think they're weighted clothing may have looked like in the show.  kinda new to the forum thing too.  so i'll show you guys some pics as soon as i can


----------



## divertoso (Dec 14, 2011)

Comic strips of Konoha:


----------



## Xatsugai (Jan 26, 2012)

This one is a nice Zabuza & Haku fan art. I wonder who's the artist of this?


----------



## Little Neko (Apr 13, 2012)

So I'm trying to learn to draw manga, and I've adapted quite a classic manga style (such as Saint Seiya, Gundam, Evagelion, etc. those from the 90's). I'm also trying to learn Kubo's style, which is a pretty damn stylish and yet distinctive artstyle.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 13, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

